# Single girls having IUI part 3



## aweeze

New home for you IUI ladies .....


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Not having IUI, but bookmarking so I can keep up with the lovely ladies who are!

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Me too


----------



## lulumead

thanks jenny - does make me believe it can work.  I'm about to start my cycle where I might be doing my first home insem, although donor still on holiday so depends if we have enough time to sort everything by end of Sept!  Yikes....

xx


----------



## lulumead

as it gets nearer, am really beginning to panic about it all! not sure if I have time to met donor again before we start, get agreements drawn up etc before sept fertile period...then i really want to go to New York in October with friend and that might clash with october time...oh la la...Oh well, as you all know this process is not easy and I'm sure it will sort itself out.  I think i just needed to go blahhhhhh.

thanks  

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu glad you've found a donor - all the best, it will come together - honest!!!
Think I started this in March last year and still yet to have first go so know how you must feel.
Take care
R x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lulu that's what we're here for, you can go blahhhhhhh on here anytime you feel the need!

Mini I know what you mean, was thinking earlier I started looking into this over 3 years ago and still not had a single round of treatment.  Wish I had just gone for it and not spent so much time thinking.  I've never been good at decisions but 3 years is verging on ridiculous even for me


----------



## lulumead

thanks all for support...some days I wonder if I'm being hasty...but I realised today that I started adoption nearly 3 years ago, so I feel like in one way I've been trying to be a mum for ages!!  And I'm not sure what I'm waiting for anymore!!!

xxx


----------



## lulumead

hi all

having a really bad night...crying as we speak.  think all is going to fall through with my donor - all seemed too good to be true.  Think I will pursue clinic, which means getting my head around that, whilst I was busy getting my head around the other route.  But maybe its a good thing as this way I'm not relying on a man's decision as to whether they are happy to donate or not each month.

Every time I think things are getting better and I see a way ahead, it all changes.  Finding it tough today.  Know that you will all totally get what I mean.

 xx


----------



## Jazzie

Hi Lulumead,

I am very new to this part of FF, but I couldn't read and not reply.    I am sorry that it isn't working out for you the way you hoped.  I am sure that if he is having doubts though that you are better off finding another route as you need to have someone you can rely on.

Take care of yourself.

Love
Claire
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lulu  

Like the other girls have said though, better to find out now before you've started that this guy isn't as reliable as you thought. Not much consolation right now I know - thinking of you x

Take a bit of time to come to terms with the change of plan and I'm sure you'll be ready to go again soon,
take care
Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

thanks...my thoughts are exactly that...if he is having doubts now then its not worth pursuing and I am obviously destined for another path!

thanks for hugs...very much needed, even if only virtual!


----------



## some1

Lulu   sorry to hear that you are having such a rough time.

Some1

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

lulu - sorry to hear that your donor is being like this.  You take care, be strong and do what feels best for you x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, sorry that you are having a bad time     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

lulu so sorry to hear that you are having a tough time, and with donor, it does take a huge committment from donors, one of the ladies who founded the single girls thread used to have the same frustrations when he would let her down, and they don't always realise when they enter into it- like no holidays planned in the fertile period, or you go together on holidays like my donor and his partner have done,  be able for 3 consecutive days when you are most fertile.  If you are having doubts, then meet again and take your time it has to be and feel right for you both.  

I actually find going through a clinic with a known donor much less stressful than home AI's, and they you can freeze the sperm and have it availale for IUI's when you want without them being there -  I call it my insurance policy and have 32 vials in one clinic 10 in another and some in Spain, also get them to sign the posthumas papers so that you can still use it if they die. 

The girls on the gay and lesbian thread using known donors have also have had issues.

Good luck and hope that you work it out
L x


----------



## lulumead

thanks JJ1 - it's him having wobbles and that has alarm bells for me.  My instinct is telling me to back away and usually my instincts are pretty good.  You're right it needs to work for both of us and I don't think it can.  I just need to get my head around sperm from clinic...which I'm sure I can, I constantly swayed between the two situations and the pro's and con's of both. 

thanks again all.
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

could you not take him to the clinic? and use it there? maybe post on the gay and lesbian thread as they might be able to help you more, I know that I have been very lucky wiht my donor and his partner, but we were friends before this started, and it has taken us over 3 yrs now, one pregnancy and loss, 3 clinics and 2 countries and 5 IVF's plus home insems, but they are totally committed.

L x


----------



## winky77

Lulu ! 

so sorry you're having troubles.....but tis better his is being honest about his reservations at this stager before it gets to absolute crunch time...  I'm for following your gut instinct....


...Winky


----------



## Damelottie

Ah hun   .


----------



## Jengelina

Hope you are feeling better soon Lulu. It will work out for the best in the end despite this setback. I think it's good to have a cry sometimes xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh Lulu sorry you are having a tough time, it is best you find out how he is feeling now rather than a few months down the line.  Must be awful for you  

xxx


----------



## Felix42

Lulu,  that you find the right decision for you. Whatever it is, I'm sure you will know when you've made it.  We do need to wrestle with a great deal of quandaries one way or another on this journey, but we can only do what feels right at the time. Take it easy if you can & take the time you need if you need to adjust to another way of meeting your baby. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi Lulu,
As everyone else has said, although it is difficult and really disappointing it is better to know now. To be honest I feel that there are so many advantages of going with clinic sperm not least the fact that you are in control of what happens. This journey is difficult enough without the added complication of someone else who is wavering. If he is unsure now, what will happen if it is not as easy as he thinks? Maybe this current upset is a message to go it alone? Mind you, not that I believe in that sort of thing too much but I do think that a donor who wavers, isn't clear about his intentions/thoughts etc could bring you more misery than is necessary. It is quite a heartbreak to think of your child not being able to know their biological father until they are 18 but it is another one of those decisions that has to be made along this journey. I didn't want that route initially but after meeting a possible donor and all of his demands and expectations, I just thought "my life will not be my own and I don't even really know this guy, how do I know I want him making decisions in my life?". In the end I decided I didn't and feel mightily relieved that i did go this route because it has proved to be very difficult and would only have been made worse by having a donor I didn't know that well in the background. I think it's great if you have someone that you know really well as your donor but otherwise I wonder whether it is guilt that makes us want to have a donor we know - I originally thought that it would be unfair on the child to not know. Now, I just think....well, I will hopefully at some point meet a lovely guy who will become a step-father to my child and that might work out better than a donor who I might end up not even liking!! This happened to a friend of mine (the stepfather bit) when her son was 2 and he has never known another father and doesn't even want to know his biological father.

Hope that you are feeling a bit better today. Take care  

Muddy x


----------



## lulumead

thanks everyone.  You're right, best to know now and it had made me realise that any donor needs to be very committed otherwise they have the power to control whether or not you get to try each month.  I'm going to Leicester now in Oct, as is so much cheaper for IUI than the London clinics.  I was always torn between the two options and I think Muddy, you summed it up really...it is partly guilt about the child not knowing their father that I felt that I needed a known donor, but i had got my head around a child not knowing birth parents for my adoption so i just need to apply the same thinking. (I kind of think of this route as half adoption anyway!)....and you're right, fingers crossed we will all meet nice men who take on that role in the future - that's a lovely thing to think about.

Feeling a bit better today.  Not much I can do now until I go to Leicester anyway so need to calm down about it all.  I'm planning a trip to New York in October now, so something nice to look forward to.

thanks again everyone...been really useful hearing your thoughts. Definitely helped me with my thinking.

xxx


----------



## muddypaws

Glad that you are feeling better Lulu and have made a plan...well done, that's a big part of the battle sorted. New York sounds fabulous....I've been twice and love it. Lots of luck for starting your ttc journey.  

Muddy x


----------



## lulumead

Been to NY a few times, and totally love it...wish I could live there for a bit.  Was hanging out with a lovely NY man last week for work, we totally clicked but typically he is going to be in LA when I'm in NY - but he's offered his apartment for me to stay in for free, which is very lovely of him, and its in Brooklyn, so I get to see a bit of real NY.

Looking forward to getting to Leicester and seeing how it goes.
Anyone else currently there?

xx


----------



## Jengelina

Hi Lulu,

I'm looking into Leicester. I wasn't sure at first if they treated single women but I've seen they are cheaper and I'm shocked at prices at LWC etc. Will let you know if I do end up going there

J x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Jengelina

I'll let you know how it goes.  They've been very prompt and nice via email. They told me they treat single ladies and no waiting for sperm (although that was in August, so it might have changed)!  The trip to leicester seems worth it to save all that money!!  Basically can get 2 goes there for the same price as LWC.

xx


----------



## Elpida

Hi all, I'm at Leicester. In fact I just had a letter from them saying that from 1st December thier costs for DIUI will be increasing to £850. Still reasonable in comparison, and most importantly they have sperm. 

I've had an initial appointment with Mr Davidson and my counselling session, I'm just now waiting for my body to sort itself out. I had my Mirena coil removed 44 days ago and .... nothing. I spoke with a nurse last week who said just to wait as it could take while, but everything I've read indicates otherwise, and considering in me pre-mirena days I used to have a 21 day cycle it's doing my head in. I feel quite emotional about it all at the moment ... perhaps I'm pre menstrual!?! My poor best mate gets several texts a week from me stating something similar. I'm becoming a bore. Anyone any tips on getting started? I'm even considering accupuncture (which I don't really believe in). Such an odd position to be in - I've spent most of my life fearing periods because of the endometriosis and now ....


----------



## Damelottie

Hello there  

Oh lawd - waiting for your body to start behaving is one of the worst parts for me. So furstrating when you're waiting to get going.  .

I'm not a fan of acupuncture either BUT there are quite a lot of stories from people whose AF's have started afterwards. It might be worth a try.

Good luck   

Emma xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Esperanza,

Thanks for the tip off about prices going up...hoping to squeeze in one or two goes before then! Still a lot more reasonable anyway, and the fact they have sperm ready is good.

Sorry don't have any advice about AF...maybe acupuncture is worth a go, it can't hurt and it would mean you would be able to get going if it works.

Good luck...hope it arrives soon!
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lulu - great to hear you have a plan, and the trip to NY sounds fab. Used to go there a lot for work but haven't been for ages. Great shopping!

Esperanza - hope AF shows up soon so you can get going soon too...

Suitcase
x


----------



## Elpida

I'm off to buy some really expensive underwear to put on under some white linen trousers that I have somewhere after chucking out every sanitary product I can find (and knowing the machine at work is out of order) that should do the trick I reckon!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Esperanza - accupunture worked for me.... altho it wasn't supposed to begin on the AF - it did do!!!!  Wasn't impressed!!!!  But it might work for you
all the best
R x


----------



## dottiep

Esperenza - the 'law of sod' generally would suggest that wearing white trousers and your best designer lingerie normally does the trick! Sorry I don't have any better suggestions.

Dx


----------



## some1

Wow Esperanza - how exciting to be getting so close to tx number 1.  Sending you lots of     and hoping that AF turns up very soon.

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, glad that you are feeling better and that you have a plan worked out. The trip to NY sounds great!

Esperanza, hope that AF shows up soon and you can get started with your tx  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Elpida

Thanks for all the positive thoughts ... I called Leicester this morning but got fobbed off again with 'it'll take time' and 'call your GP' which I did. After establishing that I'm not pregnant I was told that I shouldn't worry until it's been 4 months ... !

I'm so frustrated.

Off now to remove skeptics hat and make an acupuncture appointment.


----------



## Roo67

Esperenza - I hope the white trousers worked your magic and Af arrives soon, if not here is a little AF dance for you

                

Lulu - glad you now have a plan and can move forward again. Just echo what the others have said good to find out before you start.

Jengelina -  

Roo xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi esperanza...hope the acupuncture and white trousers have worked!

xx


----------



## Elpida

Thank you 

Not been brave enough to do the white trouser thing ...  mainly because I'm so clumsy and scruffy that I would look a right state within minutes. I wore a white shirt on Thursday and didn't even get out the door before I had to change and I've just noticed a stain on the white T-shirt I'm wearing now.

I have acupuncture booked for Wednesday morning - someone I saw years ago for a bad shoulder who was lovely. She was prepared to treat me without telling me what each needle is 'supposed' to be doing. I know there's lots of evidence for the benefits of acupuncture and  I want to believe but as soon as people start talking about it in too much detail my skepticism just kicks in and that's not going to help. 

I'm now convinced that the nurse didn't actually remove my coil when I saw her. I'm sure she read my notes, decided I wouldn't make a good mother (she was a bit sniffy) and just pretended. This is backed up by the fact that it didn't hurt that much. She did show me the coil - but that could've been one that she had hidden up her sleeve!

I went into town earlier and there were groups of teenage girls hanging around all over the place so I went and stood next to some of them for awhile in the hope that I would sync with some of them .... you could practically see the hormones!

Off out for a few G&T's now ... maybe I should look out those white trousers .......


----------



## Roo67

So my dance didn't work either then.

I'm sure you would make a lovely mummy - sod stuffy look down their nose nurses, they haven't got a clue. I'm sure your AF will arrive in its own good time. Hope you picked up some hormones of them teenagers !!


----------



## Felix42

Esperanza, hope the AF arrives soon. I had my mirena removed a good few years ago now and it didn't hurt at all (unlike when it went in!). 

Re acupuncture, I was given some special yucky herbs by my acupuncturist & lo and behold there it was a day later (on about cycle day 45). 

Wishing you lots of  for beating the price increases and a BFP to boot. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Elpida

Thanks Felix - someone did mention herbs but I don't think I could take them, I'm a bit funny about things like that, although who knows what I might subject myself to if things don't get moving soon. Hope everything goes well for you at Reprofit.

The nurse may have been sniffy because she used my appointment to do all the usual health question things to update my records and then took my blood pressure. So I tried to point out that I didn't think that was a good idea as I'd had 10mg of valium half an hour before ... she said it was fine, took my BP, and then commented that it was perfectly normal. Hurrah!


----------



## Jengelina

Hi,

Re acupuncture and herbs.. I've been having acupuncture for a while ( for general fertility health and because I have PCOS). I don't really know if it works but I do find it incredibly relaxing and that can be no bad thing. I also don't want to know too much about the 'science' of it as that stops me believing as much but I have heard so many first hand stories of success with acupuncture - for everything from stopping smoking to  pregnancy that I do think there is something in it.
My acupuncturist had been talking to me about herbs for a while but I just dismissed this as being a bit mumbo jumbo and unnecessary but eventually I agreed to try and she referred me to a herbalist who specialises in fertility. I'm now taking a combination of herbs and from what I've read since I've convinced myself  that these will be even more effective than acupuncture and my herbalist has had great success with getting pregnancies. One thing though was that you are supposed to get the herbs in a powder form and take them dissolved in hot water - it was the most disgusting thing I'd ever tasted so I got them encapusulated. Anyway,we'll see if these work....


----------



## madmisti

Hi

Anyone mind if I join here?  I am just about to embark on my first IUI (donor) - am going to Reprofit. Took last BCP Sunday so waiting for AF to appear. Will have Day 8 scan at the Birth Company and then IUI Day 12/13. 

This is my first fertility treatment - up to now just tried using AI, so excited and nervous to see how my ovaries and lining respond to the clomiphene etc. Been given a 5 to 10% chance of it working - does that sound about right for my age ( 40) with all hormone levels good?

Esperanza - have to thank you for making me laugh out loud with your stories of trying to  'catch' some hormones from the teenage girls, and wondering if the nurse had actually removed your coil!!   Really hope AF makes an appearance soon so you can get going with your treatment  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Misti, 

Sounds about right % wise - I was told 8-10% for unmedicated and maybe 10-15% medicated - I was 37 when I had my IUIs and had good hormone levels. 

GOOD LUCK!
Suitcase
x


----------



## dottiep

Misti - %'s sound about right to me..... but it is a numbers game! Good luck hun

Dx


----------



## winky77

Hi Misti....I was told 4-5% on unmedicated for my first IUi....I was 41and a half at the time. 


Esperanza ...   re. your coil story!  I tried the mirena a couple of years ago to help with heavy periods before I had my fibroid removed...it stayed in for 6 weeks and I expelled it myself with a massive bleed.....not very funny in lots of ways but hilarious that when I went to the hospital for emergency appt (was New Years Day!) I took the coil and the enormous clot it was sticking out of...(TMI I know!)  in a tupperware container. I don't know what I was thinking.....maybe I thought they wouldn't believe me and I needed the evidence?!??  The doctors face was a picture when I presented him with it!!!  Uugghh! 


..Winky


----------



## Felix42

Goodness Winky, that must have made his New Year!  

Good luck Mistimop! I'm in Brno just now and its a great way to relax during tx. Lovely doctors too. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Elpida

Hi Misti - welcome

Winky   at your coil story - I find it surprising how many there are out there, I met someone once who was in agony with hers and decided to pull it out herself after a few drinks -  makes my knees go weak at the thought of it!

I had acupuncture this morning, it was ok and I have to go back next week ... here's hoping that it helps a little. She thinks it might also be useful for regulating my cycle (should it ever resume) as previously it was only 21 days.

Next in the quest for AF I'm off to my fist ever football match tomorrow - I'm hoping for lots of testosterone to get my ovaries twitching as perhaps I've been overdoing it on the female company/oestrogen front? 

No matter what the outcome I'm not going to get any treatment this year as I need to have bloods done on my second cycle ready for tx on third


----------



## madmisti

Winky, Dottie and Suitcase - thank for info on stats you were given - seems Stepan's figures are about right. 

Winky - cripes - that poor doctor - bet that's one story from his career he'll be telling to his grandkids one day ( hopefully not over Christmas dinner - with the cranberry jelly on the table   ) Thanks so much for sharing that!!

Esperanza - how totally frustrating and annoying for you to not only be waiting for AF to put in an appearance, but also knowing you have to wait a few more months till you can get going with treatment. Hope you get some of your frustration out shouting at the ref at the match tomorrow. Not into footie myself but have a friend who is a Spurs Season ticket holder - he says it does wonders for getting rid of getting pent up aggression, hollering from the stands!!

I am still waiting for AF but  was told to expect it about 4 days after stopping BCP which was Sunday, so not panicking yet!

Love to all
Misti xx


----------



## lulumead

Hello

Just a little update from me.  Went to Leicester Royal Infirmary today for my consultation.  All fine.  although I found the information about donors pretty scanty...not sure if the clinics all do it like this.  Basically they gave me a list of about 9 to choose from, some CMV + and some CMV-, so that when I get that result back I can go for one from the right group.  Basically they asked me to choose one from each group...didn't feel like there was much choice as there was only one in each group that didn't have brown eyes and dark brown hair!  I have green/blue eyes, and no one in my family has brown eyes....hmmm...anyway I chose the ones that matched my family the most (was tempted by the brown hair blue eyes but he was very tall and we just aren't!!), but I'd like to have  more choice so that when I get the info about their personality etc, there is a choice to be made....even if eye colour doesn't match.  Oooh its so tricky isn't it.

I've also got to see the counsellor before I can proceed which is fine as she will also tell me more about the donors, but I'd also like to start this cycle which only gives me next week to be able to see them as I'm away the following week and then it would be all systems go.  Realise I need to be philosophical about it all and if it isn't to be this month, then thats that....but once you want to get going - its frustrating isn't it...I'm sure you all know that feeling.  

Anyway...if I can sort it then squirting in a couple of weeks, and if not then 6 weeks time...

Hope all other IUI-ers are doing ok...anyone up for squirting soon?

Lxx


----------



## Roo67

love your turn of phrase Lulu - 'Squirting'   

I hope you can get in to see the counsellor soon so you can be squirted this cycle,

good luck 

Roo xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, glad that all went okay at the clinic. Hope that you get to see the counsellor asap so you can go ahead on this cycle  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

Wow, Lulu, things are happening quickly now! I remember my first IUI back in March - it was daunting but also very exciting. Good luck choosing the donor - you seem to have quite a selection there!!  

Love
Kylecatxxx


----------



## dottiep

Lulu - wow a choice of 9 sounds like loads...only ever got a couple each time.  I had my counselling session over the phone which made it easier to schedule - worth asking if you can do this?  I know what it's like when you're itching to get started!

Good luck
Dx


----------



## lulumead

thanks all...feel a bit better that there were a few choices then, I suppose i just felt like really there was only 2 that fitted with my family looks but then again you only need 1!  maybe all the men in leicester have brown hair and brown eyes... 

yes I asked about phone counselling but they said I had to meet face to face but hopefully counsellor herself might be more flexible.  Will have to see what happens on Monday, AF should arrive saturday/sunday so its a bit confusing about telling them I've started my cycle so would be good to go but then might not be able to see the counsellor in time - just worried that they would then consider it an abandoned cycle and I'll be charged.  I suspect that the nurse will know more, they often do!!

oh well...will just need to see what happens and trust that it will all work out as its supposed to.
thanks all
xx


----------



## lulumead

thanks Lou...almost wish they just chose the donor for you!  I asked about the scan, i'd be having a natural cycle, so they might not be so worried (although obviously they want to check there is a follicle ready and able!) but it would happen when I am away so I need to talk to the nurse on monday and see what they say. its weird that all clinics do it slightly differently. trying to resign myself to the fact that not going to start this month...kind of wish I hadn't booked to go away now as that might be the only thing thats stopping it from happening. oh well...need to learn that when babies involved, you just can't control what's going to happen!!!

Ellis is gorgeous  

xx


----------



## Elpida

I'm feeling very sorry for myself so I apologies for the self indulgent moan coming up.

Still no period after having the coil removed - 60 days now. I phoned Leicester again last week as I knew the lovely nurse that I'd initially see there was back off of holiday. She was lovely again and said she would speak with the consultant and get back to me but I've heard nothing, I'll call again first thing tomorrow. I've had two sessions of acupuncture - to no avail - I have a third booked for this week but I think I'll probably cancel.

One thing that's really concerning me is my temperature. I've been charting for a couple of months (although not religiously) and it would seem my average temp (taken first thing) is about 35.5 and has been as low as 35.1. It has occasionally go up to the high 35's even to 36.1 but there's not enough of a pattern emerging to establish if this is due to ovulation. I have, of course, been using Mr Google to scare myself silly and feel thoroughly pants about the whole thing. There seems to be a strong link with thyroid function, low BBT and infertility. I have a history of thyroid probs - overactive (Graves Disease) rather than underactive  - which have been under control for many years (currently on no medication and my thyroid is intact). I still have regular blood tests which come back within normal range but I do have many of the symptoms of an underactive thyroid. 

Does anyone have any suggestions as to what tests I can ask the clinic to carry out? I know I'm at the start of all this and the lack of a period could just be due to my body sorting itself out after 8 years with a Mirena but if there are problems I would far rather find out sooner than later. I'm also concerned with the possibility of immune problems bearing in mind my history of Graves Disease and Endometriosis.

I'm going to post this on the Ask a Nurse section would love some input from the wealth of experience on here.

E x


----------



## dottiep

Hi Esperanza - have you had T4, TSH & Thyroid Antibodies tested?

Dx


----------



## Elpida

Hi Dottie 

My T4 and TSH are all within normal range and have been for year - I get them tested every 3 months and go to the thyroid clinic once a year (next appointment not until next July) and have my next blood test next week. I've not had my antibodies tested since I was first diagnosed as the thyroid clinic prefer to treat based on the above levels. It's one I could ask my GP for I suppose - if I'm positive for them does that have implications for fertility do you know? The Graves Disease was treated with Carbimazole which (as far as I understand it) tackles the antibodies as well as lowering T4.

E


----------



## dottiep

Esperanza

My T4 and TSH were all within normal levels too but I tested positive for high thryroid anitbodies.  In answer to your question, yes this can have a huge impact on fertility and therefore success rates of IVF. From what I understand (from Google research, research on here & my consult with Dr ******* on Harley St Miscarriage Clinic) the antibodies themselves aren;t the problem - theissue is that they can often be a marker for other immune issues, most notably high nk cells. I therefore had the nk cell activity test done which luckily came back normal.  Dr ******* recommended steroids for me anyway.
Let me know if you want any more info.

Dx


----------



## Elpida

Thanks Patterdale - the GP have said to wait 4 months! Not helpful at all,  but I had a call from the lovely nurse at Leicester today and they're sending me a px for Norethisterone which should kick start things a bit. Also the Law of Sod should help things along as I have a trip to Berlin next week for a conference.

Dottie, I have my T4 and TSH blood test tomorrow, I'll ask the nurse if she can add the antibody test, if not I'll request it next time I see a Dr. The immune thing really worries me as there's my maternal grandmother had problems with her parathyroid and my mother had endometriosis (as do I) and there's some evidence that this has some link with immune difficulties. I'm trying not to get too far ahead of myself - I've not even managed my first IUI yet - but also don't want to waste time and treatment opportunities if you know what I mean.
It's good that you're T$ and TSH levels are normal despite the presence of antibodies - do you have them checked regularly?


----------



## lulumead

Hi Esperanza, any sign of AF?

Both counsellors at my clinic are off so definitely not going to be ready for this cycle, now that I know I feel ok.  Think I need to do some more thinking about donors before then anyway which talking to the counsellor might help me with. Might be able to get going in late november.

Hope any other IUI-er's are ok.
xx


----------



## Elpida

Thanks for asking ... still nothing, and I mean absolutely no sign of any hormonal activity at all. I woke up with two spots on my chin and was so excited in case that means something ... I also considered doing some kind of naked full moon dance but luckily I resisited ... I think I'm going a bit loopy!

However I got the px for norethisterone today ... need to take it for 5 days then   hopefully   i should get a period a few days after that and can have day 2 - 4 (FSH & LH) bloods done. I'm itching to take them but I have to go to Berlin next Weds to Sun and don't want to risk not being able to have my bloods done so I'm going to resist.

Not got the thyroid results yet, I didn't ask for the antibody ones but I did manage to get them to do the syphilis test that the clinic wanted.

Lulu, sorry you won't get to go ahead this month .... if this period happens for me, and then I get another I could be going at the same time as you .... you're at Leicester too aren't you?


----------



## Lou-Ann

I had quite a bizarre appointment with my GP yesterday. When I asked if he would refer me to B'ham women's for donor IUI he sort of looked a little blank, then said "do they do that?" I explained that I had already been in touch with them (B'ham women's) and needed a referral from him. So, after some thought and a few more questions - like do I have a partner (er no, that's why I need a donor) he said "em, yes, I suppose it is do-able". Came away feeling quite amused   !!! So I have now officially got the wheels in motion!!

Esperanza, hope AF shows up for you soon 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

good news Lou-Ann...did you have to have a referral before the clinic would treat you? whats next step now? 

I've not told my GP what I'm doing!!
xx


----------



## Sima

Lou-Ann  - I am glad you have now got the ball rolling.   I wish you all the best with your journey.  Did he say how long it would take before you can expect to get an appointment?  Can you self refer if you don't hear anything for a while.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi, thank you    I think Claire has answered your questions already - you do need to have a referral from your GP to be treated at B'ham womens, so I have now just got to wait for an appoint to come through from them. The GP didn't know how long it would take to hear from them (not surprising though really), so thank you again Claire I will bear your wait time in mind. It feels good to have actually got the ball rolling  

Hope everyone else is doing ok

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Elpida

Great news Lou-Ann!

Ex


----------



## Felix42

Lou Ann, great to hear all is underway. I bet that feels good.  for a speedy appointment & treatment soon. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Chowy

Hi

I know Im not IUI but just thought id say that for the priory in Birmingham you needed a referral, but as I was seeing a consultant for my endometriosis he did my referral as well as recommending who I went to, so i didnt need to go to my GP until more recently.

Just a thought for others and lots of luck

Chowy


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thank you for your good luck wishes, will keep you posted!!  I don't know how my dad is going to take the news if and when it happens - he made a flippant comment about a couple of my cousins having a baby without the father being on the scene   . Oh well, will cross that bridge as and when!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Lou Ann, good to hear you'll have company of other independant mums in your family then 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## muddypaws

Glad you are underway Lou-Ann. My recommendation with any of this stuff is to be proactive. I learned this through experience of three different clinics! I would check the GP letter has been done with the surgery, if not then chase up and get them to fax to the hospital. If they have done it, I'd call the hospital and check out their waiting times and see if they can make the appointment over the phone if they've got the letter. I chased everything and soon found that I needed to....despite being a paying customer, you'd be surprised how much the general NHS malaise still applies (being an NHS employee I feel OK about saying this!). Good luck with it and just make sure you don't leave it to "them" to put you first or to think about foward planning in relation to tests etc. Don't know if you've had the usual tests with the GP? If not, it's worth getting it done while you are waiting...will save you time and money...I can let you know what you'll probably need but their website ought to confirm what initial screen requires.

Exciting stuff!!

Muddy


----------



## lulumead

hello other IUI-er's

Lou-Ann, good to hear its all progressing.  Am hoping I can arrange my counselling appointment so that I can get going in November! but who knows!

Esperanza, are you still waiting for AF?  how frustrating.

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi, just to let you know I've had my first appointment come through for 18th November at BWH - thought that was quite quick!!   

Lulu, have you managed to arrange your counselling session yet?

Esperanza, any sign of   ??

Hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Lou-Ann - great that you can get started. It'll fly by.
Dx


----------



## lulumead

great news lou-ann. I've got my counselling on 12th November, am hoping that means I can still be squirted this cycle which would be 21st ish of November.
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, you do make me giggle with your teminology 'squirted'   !!  Good luck for your counselling session 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

thanks! i sometimes find it hard to get my head around it all, so being a bit cheeky about it makes it seem more do-able! How you feeling about getting going? I'm excited and terrified in equal measure.
xx


----------



## Elpida

I finished the 5 day course of Norethisterone on Friday and hopefully I can expect something to happen 2 - 5 days from then .... Not a sign so far though. I'm in the foulest mood, but I'm not sure whether that's because of the hormones  or because I'm exhausted after my trip to Berlin.

Good news about your appointment date Lou-ann and lulu great that you have a counselling appointment.


----------



## Sima

Lou-Ann -- your appointment came through very quickly.   I hope this a sign of good things to come

Sima


----------



## Lou-Ann

Esperanza, sorry you're not feeling too great   . Hope that the drugs have done the trick and AF will show up early part of next week so you can get going  

Lulu, have to admit that I also feel both excited and nervous about getting going. I think that there's still a way to go before I start the IUI tx as this appointment is with the gynae dept to check everything is okay, will then have to have the counselling sessions, etc.  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Esperanza, hope hormones are calming down and AF appears soon so you can get going. when do you think you will be heading for the squirt be funny if we were there at the same time.

Lou-Ann - glad to hear you are feeling similar things the excitement and nerves, makes me feel that I'm not going totally  

I'm feeling a bit calmer about it all, want to see the counsellor so I can find out about the donors - although I think thats a bit weird that its the counsellor that gives you more info.  Oh well clinics all do it differently I suppose!

xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all, just trying to catch up with where everyone is upto.

Glad things are starting to move forward for you all, you'll be on the dreaded 2ww before you know it.


Roo xx


----------



## Elpida

Thanks Roo

If this isn't PMT and the precursor to a period and therefore me starting treatment then something is seriously wrong! I don't usually get PMT (just a manic need to clean - which is a bonus) and of course 8 years with a coil has evened things out wonderfully. This is almost intolerable. I had to come off of the pill when I was younger because of the viscous mood swings. I've been repeating to myself all day that this is for a good cause ....       ... and realising that no step along this journey is going to be easy.

The snow cheered me up earlier - really quite heavy but luckily the roads were ok coming home. I'm now sat with a mug of hot ribena watching last nights Spooks trying to breathe slowly.


----------



## lulumead

hi everyone

just really feel like I need some advice and calming down!

I've had to move my counselling appointment as one of my cousins was killed at the weekend in a car crash, all very sad, and the appointment clashes with the funeral.  The counsellor called me to rearrange, but i got a really bad vibe from her, thought she was quite patronising and for the first time I feel like I am being judged in this process.  I was really looking forward to talking to her a bit more and finding out about the donors, but at Leicester they don't give you anymore info about them until the baby is 2, so i can only choose on physical attributes - which I find a bit odd. At LWC what can you find out before going ahead?  She has really put me off Leicester and I'm wondering if I should change back, and just find the extra money.  Because I asked if it was realistic to still go ahead with this cycle she sort of got on her high horse about this being a big decision and if she thinks we need more time then we will, one cycle won't make any difference - and then she keep going on about when Jo came along. I had to point out that i was doing this on my own and didn't know who Jo was!  Its made me really upset, particularly because again I am delayed because her diary is busy and by the time i speak to her it will be 2 cycles since my first appointment...I know not long but it feels it...and partly because I feel that if I  had a partner and was just getting pregnant I wouldn't have to do this, plus I spent a year of my life already being assessed and judged by social services - and I only want to have a family.  

Anyway rant finished, am a bit teary now....any words of wisdom much appreciated.

thanks

lxx


----------



## Elpida

Hi Lulu

I'm really sorry to hear about your cousin. I've PM'd you with my experiences of Leicester.

E x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lulu,

So sorry about your cousin  

re LWC, you don't get much more than physical criteria there either to be honest. Height, build, colouring (hair, eyes, skin), occupation, hobbies, religious beliefs, education level, blood type I think is all. You also get to know if they have left a statement which can be accessed when the child is born. You can also make an appt with the embryologist to talk through your choices - I haven't done this but I know Rose did and was very happy with the discussions she had. I get the sense they will sometimes tell you a bit more in these face to face meetings if they can (without sharing information they are not at liberty to share of course)

Don't bother with the counsellor at LWC though - completely ineffective.....nice enough, just not very helpful....asked me if I'd considered the implications of having a child on my own (what am I supposed to say to that? 'no, didn't think about it at all, just seemed like a good idea' - I mean really...)
Just my personal opinion though - others may have found her better....

Ultimately I'm afraid you are going to have to make a donor choice primarily on physical attributes, that's just how it is. Your only alternative is to try to import sperm from US or Denmark where the donor banks may make more info available. However this is time consuming and can be expensive - also lots of red tape to get through at this end

I don't know if this will help or not, but when I first started out on all this, I got very hung up on the donor choice - it was almost as if I was choosing a life partner. Really struggled with lack of info and how to choose between the different possibilities with so little to go on. As time has gone by I have found it less and less relevant to the point now where as long as they have fair colouring and blue eyes (to fit in with my predominantly fair/blue eyed family), I don't really care too much. Yes, genes do count to some extent but at the end of the day, the child will become their own person and their character will be shaped as much by environment as genes. I'm not sure I am articulating this very well but I guess what I'm saying is that for me the most important thing is to have a family - the donor is going to enable that, but knowing more about him wouldn't make the choice any easier - in many ways I think it's easier to keep it really simple and not think too much about it. For example, what if I picked a really creative, artistic donor and the child turned out hopeless at art/music etc (quite possible - my parents were both highly sporty and active and I'm so not!) - would I then be really disappointed? 
Just my own experience, but hope it helps - of course you need to feel completely comfortable with your choice, but sometimes less information can be better than too much?

Thinking of you, hope things sort themselves out soon,
take care
Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, really sorry to hear about your cousin  

Also sorry that you have had a stressful time with the counsellor. Can't help re the donor decision much as i've not got that far yet. At the moment i'm just thinking physical attributes so that the baby will hopefully look similar to myself and my family. Whether this will change nearer decision time I don't know. Hope you can get things sorted out soon     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Elpida

Well ... 7 days after stopping the Norethisterone the hideous pre-menstrual symptoms have eased .... but no period. 

Can I pick the brains of you knowledgeable ladies ..... Does this mean that I have no lining to shed? And if this is the case what could be the reasons for a lining not developing? Can they do anything about this? I called the clinic this morning and they said it can take up to 10 days for a bleed to start, which would be Monday and to call back then. If nothing's happened by then what should I ask for? A scan would show lining I assume ... anything else? Blood tests? 

I'm assuming that I won't get a period as the PMT symptoms are markably improved today with no sign of a bleed at all


----------



## lulumead

How frustrating Esperanza, I hope you can get some answers soon.

Lou-Ann, Suity & Esperanza, thanks for your nice messages and advice.  I am feeling much calmer now, mainly because I contacted LWC again and am now booked to see their counsellor and the embryologist on Tuesday.  From what you say Suity, they give a bit more information although I can totally understand what you mean about having too much information as ultimately who knows what the baby will turn out like.  At LRI they literally give you height, build, hair & eye colour, and skin complexion...and when I asked whether I would find out more the counsellor said only when the baby was two.  I do understand their logic but it would be nice to have a little more.  She just said that I had to trust that they use donors of above average intelligence...but considering her manner I didn't really feel like I would trust her at all!  Then she said this was a big decision (really?? I'm sure none of us have considered this!) and that if she felt we needed more sessions then thats what we would do.  Honestly, I hardly even said anything to her and she thought I was coming with my partner Joe...grrrrr...maybe I am still a bit annoyed  

How did anyone else find LWC for donor selection?

Thanks again so much for advice.  This was the first place I turned to after getting upset, as I knew you'd get where I was coming from.

I've never been to a counsellor so I'm not really sure what I need to get from them...just be good to talk it through I suppose.

xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Glad you're feeling a little better Lulu. No point going ahead with tx if you are not comfortable with the clinic - I hope you have a better experience with LWC on Tuesday..

I think with the counsellor it's kind of up to you what you get out of it. I'd been thinking about all this for so long, and been through every possible question in my mind (and on paper actually - I wrote myself a Q&A when I started out so I could get my thinking straight!) so for me the counsellor just couldn't really add anything that I hadn't already thought of and I was quite sure I was doing the right thing for me and had considered all the possible challenges ahead etc. But for others at the beginning of the whole journey I can see that counselling might have helped more...

Good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## aweeze

Lulu

Firstly, just wanted to say sorry about your cousin hun 

As someone now on the other side of the fence so to speak, I thought I'd throw my 2 penneths worth in!

By the time I got to my last donor, I didn't have any choice and had to accept someone that couldn't have been further from my original wish list! However, my beautiful little boy is just the best and I wouldn't change a thing about him. I know it seems unthinkable at the start of the jouney but once that baby is in your arms, it really doesn't matter how or via what method they got there, they are just the most special thing ever. I wanted a dark hair, dark eyed donor to match in with me and my family's looks. I've now got a blonde haired, blue eyed little boy and I couldn't be prouder!!!! All I knew about the donor at the time of tx was hair and eye colour, height and build. When E was born, I was able to return to the clinic to ask for any further details that the donor had provided (which they are not obliged to do anyway so some don't leave any further information for you to have!) and I'm very little the wiser, I know he was studying and what subject, that he plays 2 musical instruments and what football club he supports. I also know that he hasn't even left a goodwill message for when E reaches 18! But E is his own person and will be what he will be regardless of where/who he came from. To be honest, I wan't in a hurry to get the info. it just so happened that I picked it up whilst I was there with E to show him off! If I had to wait until he was 2 it wouldn't have bothered me. Have you checked with the embryologist that what the counsellor told you about the 2 year age limit is right though as I think  HFEA guidelines say from when a live birth occurs you can get the info?!

It's a shame that you haven't hit it off with the counsellor. Would it be worth asking if there was another counsellor that they can use? They say on their website that there are others available. Or they have a drop in session on the first Monday of every month . I can't imagine it would be that busy, could you pop along there on Monday? TBH, the counsellor at my clinic wouldn't have been the one to discuss anything about the specific donors and I'm surprised that LRI's would. Is counselling something that you feel you need to do or something that you are being told to do? The reason I ask is that for me, it was something that I was prepared to do to get to where I wanted to be as I was happy with the choice and had carefully considered the implications of my decision. I didn't actually have counselling (although it was offered) before my IUI's as I felt that my initial discussions with the nurse was sufficient for me. I did however have to see the counsellor when I became a donor myself.

Sam (going it alone) may have seen their counsellor as she had her tx at LRI so might be worth a PM to her for her opinion on the counsellor f you are still considering going to LRI?

If, at the end of the day however, you feel more comfortable with LWC, then regardless of cost, you should consider going with them. I think how a person relates to the clinic staff is really important in this journey as you need to feel safe and secure with who's treating you. Personally, I didn't hit it off at all with LWC when I rang around clinics and since being on FF, my opinion of them hasn't really changed. At the end of the day though it can just be down to luck of the draw as to who is on the other end of the phone when you call a clinic. I also believe that you won't always be happy with all of the people you come into contact with at your clinic. There were certainly some people at my clinic that I couldn't stand but there were others who more than made up for them!

Not sure if any of that makes an sense or whether it will be of any help. TBH, my head isn't on the job in hand as I have bust a rib and am in soooo much pain at the mo so sorry if it's a bit all over the place!!!!!

Take care and hope you get things sorted soon - delays are just horrible when you're ready to go

Lou
X


----------



## lulumead

Thanks Lou

it is really good to hear from the other side. there's been no mention of talking to an embryologist at LRI, basically saw the consultant who gave me the list of donors, then you have to see the counsellor before you are allowed to go ahead. The consultant said the counsellor would tell me more about the donors and quite clearly from what she said this isn't the case - they won't tell you more info.  There is another counsellor but I really don't  know how long I'd have to wait to see her, its not that I particularly feel the need for counselling, I feel like I have thought lots of issues through and it does feel like a hurdle to get through, you can't start treatment there until you've done it.  Apparently they don't tell you more about the donor for two years so that you can bond with your baby without thinking about the donors characteristics and whether the baby is displaying these or not. I can totally see that when you have your baby it pales into insignificance, I suppose I just need to feel that I am comfortable with my decision and I'd like to know a little more so that I can choose someone as close to me and my family as possible.  I kind of wish you just told them about yourself and they then chose a donor for you based on that information.

I've had good contact at LWC so far (i'd be interested to hear what others think), although LRI did do more monitoring...I'll see how I go on Tuesday and if I don't feel ok with them might try and see the other counsellor at LRI.  To be honest, if I leave LRI then I'll be writing a letter to tell them exactly how the counsellor made me feel, and assuming I was bringing a non-existent partner with me is just bad practice.

Really sorry to hear about your rib, that sound horrible.  Take it easy.

Thanks for your thoughts - its really useful.
xx

and thanks suity.x


----------



## lulumead

thanks Lou, I totally understand what you're saying, I suspect its just the overwhelming feeling of getting going which makes it seem so important but I'm sure as it goes along, I'll calm down a bit.  I'm hoping my gut instinct will kick in and I'll know whose the right one.  Backing off from Leicester is mainly because my instincts are telling me too.  I am happy to choose a donor based on all their characteristics not just the physical ones...but Leicester don't give that choice.  You can only choose by what they look like. 

I'm hoping LWC do it the other way, where you give them your characteristics and they give you a choice of 2/3.  Hopefully all will seem clearer come tuesday!

Hope ribs are a bit better today.
xx


----------



## Damelottie

lulumead said:


> She just said that I had to trust that they use donors of above average intelligence


OMG - and who decides if somebody is 'above average intelliegence'?? I've got clients with Learning Disabilities that are much more intelligent than some of the Sun readers I meet. Stupid woman. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Sorry - that type of snobbery drives me to distraction 

Lulu  . I hope you start to find it all a bit more comfortable soon.


----------



## lulumead

Indeed - well put!  

I feel much calmer today, although am still annoyed at the way she spoke to me. I'm really not oversensitive, I've been through the adoption process so I know about being assessed and judged, and developing a tough skin!  I didn't expect to be patronised so much though  

Let's hope Tuesday reassures me and I can find a donor at LWC that fits.

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Its hard isn't it? Harder than it should be


----------



## winky77

Lulu....sorry about your cousin, that's awful. 

The experience with the counsellor sounds pretty awful too.....is unforgiveable to get it so wrong about you having/not having a partner!  That said counselling is a good idea in principle if you get a decent counsellor.  Counselling is meant to be simply about creating a safe space for you to explore your thinking.  Its about asking questions and reflecting back what you say....it is not about giving and kind of comment or judgement....or at least that's what I've learnt with various courses I've done over the years !  I have to say that my 'counselling' call with LWC way back was pretty useless.  Like some of the other girls I was getting asked questions like 'have you thought about how you'll cope on your own? and it was the way it was asked that made it patronising! 

On donor choice,  I had an IUI and IVF at LWC and my advice would be to build a bit of a relationship with the donor bank staff so that they really get a good sense of what you are like. I am sure that helps them think beyond the basics we fill in on the characteristics form.  You can usually glean a bit more information than is normally provided on the donor form too....after all the staff have met the donors so they obviously have an impression.  In terms of how good the choices are  it's partly down to the matching process but also about a bit of luck as to who is available at the time of your treatment (unless you've paid extra to reserve of course).  I think it is easy to get obsessed about the donor bit...and I know I certainly have!!! ...so it is really good to hear from Lou that ultimately when you have your babe in arms that's all that counts! 

..Winky


----------



## Felix42

Lulu, so sorry to hear about your cousin.   to you and your family.  The appointment with the counsellor sounds awful! How ridiculous - she must have mixed up your file or something. 

On the donor issue, would you believe they're writing romantic fiction about it now.  Here's the synopsis to Chloe's Donor:
'Chloe Simon has a problem. The semen she received did not belong to her selected donor, a sensitive patron of the arts. It belonged to a special operations soldier who only banked his sperm in case he and his mission blew up. Now Dev Gallagher is back, staking a claim on their unborn child. He wants to marry her, enjoy some buried to the hilt sex, and then divorce her after the baby's birth. Her head says no, but her heart and hormones scream an orgasmic yes! The hormones win. Chloe opts out of the marriage proposal, but opts in for a trip to his mountain cabin for the promised mind-blowing sex'

I might just read it - it sounds quite amusing.

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

re counselling 
I have seen one at the Bridge, it wasn't compulsory but one session included in the price so I went along, my donor didn't go to see him.  It was fine, I thought that it was part of the approval process and took photos, wondered if I wore the right outfit that they would expect a mother to wear!  I went back the day before EC on my following cycle as my fears of miscarriage was coming back.

I then took up counselling after my last cycle failed, and still go to this woman recommended by the clinic it is in her hime in the evening- but it is more like a chat, as she is intrigged in my life, my mother, donor and his partner-my donors partner said that I should pay him instead as she sounds to just chat to me- not sure if it helps but it is routine now

L X


----------



## muddypaws

Felix...thanks for making me laugh for the first time in a while! How Mills and Boon...  

Lulu, so sorry about your cousin, that's terrible.   Counsellors are all well and good and no doubt compulsory. Not sure what they think they will pick up really as a one off session is only likely to pick out completely unsuitable and obviously so people, which quite frankly nobody at that stage is likely to be as they probably wouldn't have got that far. Still, needs must....I'd just treat it like a part of the process in which you have to just be sensible and say what is necessary, given everything we've all been through to this point, there aren't likely to be any questions that you haven't already agonised over for hours anyway. Maybe they will help with donor choice issues but not sure if that's their main role, probably you'd need to book another session with them. At my clinic seeing them was free but i know at some you have to pay. You'll probably get as much support and certainly more direct advice on here as with a clinic counsellor, but obviously that's just my opinion and you need to go with whatever feels comfortable for you. Sounds like you are going with LWC, going with your gut instinct is probably the best. 

As for donors, I'd echo Lou's advice. In the end, I really had very limited choice and that kind of helped. I went for (snobbery I know!) education over physical attributes. With phyiscal attributes, they may be blond but if everyone else in their family is brown haired you're just as likely to get a brown haired baby. Unless you know the donor's parents physical attributes, you can't be sure which combo of genes they are carrying....their's may just be a red herring (amateur first year uni genetics subsidiary rearing it's head here!). My mum had very dark brown, almost black hair and green eyes...my dad blond and blue. I have light brown and blue eyes but no doubt have a brown haired green eyed gene in there too so I gave up worrying about physical attributes. As long as he/she is healthy; I think it will be exciting to see how they develop and what they will look like regardless. Good luck with it.  

Muddy


----------



## Damelottie

..equally education doesn't tell you anything. Only that somebody had the opportunity to go to college etc. Not everybody has that opportunity so it doesn't tell you anything really. Only my opinion fwiw   . I've often thought - the only thing I'd like to know about is what their political persuasion is   , as I feel that tells me anything about somebody I'm interested in knowing   . I do sometimes look at the height. But then..... the SEXIEST man I ever 'knew'     was 5ft 7"  

Strangely enough, internet dating has made me not even remotely bothered about the donor information  . What I read never correlates to what I see so......................................

I think I'm quite lucky about that as its only the blood match that concerns me. 
ALL our children are going to be so amazing anyway


----------



## Chowy

Lulu

I am very sorry to hear about your cousin and hope that you are bearing up honey.

I had treatment at the priory and was given a list of 6 donors, now I cant remember what it is but there is something that if you are negative in the donor must be negative in and if you are positive the donor needs to be positive (my baby brain has already taken over  ) So one was out of the running as he was positive in  and I was negative.  The other 5, well my family have blue eyes and 2 had blue eyes, but one liked 'war films'   so that put me off him for some reason, I had visions of my child running around with guns etc   I know, I know but that is what sprung to mind and i couldn't get it out of my head.  So I chose the only other one with blue eyes.  My Mum was with me so we made the decision together which was helpfull to have that 2 person there.

As my 1st and 2nd cycles were abandoned when it came to my third, they said they only had one donor now that will give to single mothers, luckily it was the one I had chosen initially.  But by that point if he had been completely different, even the one who liked war films   I would have said yes as my want/need for a baby was the most important thing.

I hope that makes sense.

Chowy


----------



## Damelottie

Hi Chowy  

Its the CMV status they like you to be the same in. CMV neg is rarer - I'm also that. Not all clinics are concerned about it

xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu - sorry to hear the news about your cousin x  

Me too LadlyL - a right royal pain as it does reduce your choice in sperm!!!  I think 80% of the population is CMV +ve.  I know that they can take either -/+ and us strange ones can only use -ve cmv.  I know not all clinics follow this route - mine does though, which meant I had the coice of 3 donors at ESB.
Lets hope I get to use it soon!! LOL
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

lulu so sorry to hear about the loss of your cousin
L x


----------



## Roo67

If you were in a couple you wouldn't bother about CMV status so why should a donor be any different ?? My IUI clinic wern't that bothered and i don't thing Reprofit evern asked.

r xx


----------



## Damelottie

Thats what I thought Roo. Care in Northampton were totally strict about it and it took ages for a donor to be found for me xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi all

hope everyone on here is ok.

Went to LWC today to speak to the counsellor, nice but pretty useless, although she told me she thought I'd be a fantastic mother, which was nice to hear - not sure what she was basing this on!!
Then spoke to the embryologist, who was the most beautiful man...I'd like his wrigglies...he was gorgeous!  and felt much happy about possible donor, got to speak about much more than just physical characteristics, made me realise even more how badly that was handled at LRI where they just gave me an A4 sheet of paper to look at, no discussion at all.

Anyway feeling much calmer and looked after compared to LRI.  I rang them this morning to ask for my blood test results and they asked me if I was having treatment with them (  why would I be ringing for results), then they asked if it was day 1 on my cycle,    I just repeated that I wanted to get a copy of the blood test results that was all.  Fingers crossed they will send the form which I then have to fill in and send back with a cheque so that they can send me the results....oh la la...

So, all being well I get to go this month.
thanks for all the advice.
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, glad that you have had a better experience with LWC and that you are feeling calmer  . Fingers crossed that all is okay and that you get to go this month  

I have had an appointment come through for the 19th November with the infertility clinic at BWH. Blimey, two appointments in two days - work are gonna love me (but never mind hey  )!!!!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

thanks Lou-Ann, not long until your appointments...be nice to be moving ahead.

Esperanza, how's things for you?

Feel absolutely exhausted today, think the last few weeks constantly thinking about all of this and all the emotion with my family its all been a bit much! Looking forward to the weekend, just a long day ahead. AF should arrive tomorrow or saturday so I'll then officially be on day 1.  yikes....

xx


----------



## lulumead

hello Iui-ers,

Had my last blood tests today so just about to email to nudge them for my donor selection and then come next wednesday I'll be checking for my LH surge, reckon I'll be heading for squirting a week on saturday, if all goes to plan - famous last words!

hope you are all doing ok.

xx


----------



## dottiep

Lulu - first basting not far off now!  Your signature made me smile...'between excitement & terror'.....hope less of the latter now

Dx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, hope all goes to plan and you get your first 'squirting' next week  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

thanks all (especially nice to hear that its all worth it, sometimes you can worry too much about the 'what if' questions and that clouds everything)...still flitting between excitement and terror but definitely feeling calmer about it.  I figure its unlikely to work 1st time so seeing it all as a bit of an experiment. Lucky I have a really busy month at work so won't have time to think about it too much    Just waiting for my donor choices, will start checking for LH surge on Weds.

hope everyone else ok.

Lou-Ann you ready for your consultations this week?  How you feeling?

xx


----------



## kylecat

Wow, that's come around quickly lulu - can't believe you'll be having your first IUI next weekend! I remember my first IUI, I felt very nervous before hand but then wondered what I'd worried about afterwards. To be honest, the proceedure is fine, it's more of the implication of what you're doing that makes you nervous!

Good Luck to Lou ann too - you'll be well on your way soon!

Kylecat xxx


----------



## lulumead

Thanks Katie - you're right I'm more nervous about the implication, no going back once its worked  

Had a slight panic about doing natural IUI and the fact that most people only seem to get BFP's on medicated cycles, so I might need advice about that at some point. but trying to remain calm! and thinking fertile thoughts...whatever they might be!!

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, glad you are feeling a bit calmer even though still feeling a little excited and terrified! Will you get your donor choices asap?

I still feel excited and nervous although I have only got to attend one appt this week now as I had a letter saying that the appt on the 18th was made in error and that I was just to attend the appt on the 19th. I think that the closer Weds gets the more nervous i'll get, but as Patterdale said 'it'll be worth it'  

Thanks for the good luck wishes Kylecat, hope you are doing okay

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Patterdale, just wondered did you do consecutive IUI's, i.e. each month, and what's your feelings about going for stimulated cycle?  Looking at everyone who has had success with IUI it seems to be when they started using drugs! so I'm beginning to wonder how many cycles of natural I should do.

any thoughts from anyone would be much appreciated...and apologies am a bit preoccupied this week....still waiting for my donor choice.

xx


----------



## lulumead

thanks v useful...bizarrely just discussing with my flatmate about doing consecutive cycles or not...so I think I'm going to do 3 natural back to back and see how I go!

Might well be PM'ing you!!


----------



## Felix42

Good luck Lulumead.  Very excited for you and don't forget Sam / Going it Alone is proof that you can get first time lucky!

  

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

thanks felix...hope you're doing ok on the 2ww
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Well ladies, had my first consultation today! Have got to wait for next cycle to have bloods done, and also wait for appt for a scan to check that tubes etc are ok. After that, have got to wait until March for next consultation (which i'm sure will fly by) unless they have a cancellation and can get me in earlier. Will also be put on the waiting list for wrigglies. I went in with a few questions in my head and totally forgot to ask them  !!! Will have to get myself a notebook. 

Told my sister of my plans this evening and she was really excited, she wants to come to the scans and be my birthing partner - had to slow her down and remind her that I wasn't actually pg yet  

Lulu, how are you doing? Are you all set to be 'squirted' this weekend?

Hope everyone else is ok.....

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou-ANn glad appt went well, you do need a notes book, I've now got 2 A4 arch lever files and still can't keep things in order- there are some useful links on the Ff about q's to ask at appts to jog your mind. I go with lists or sometimes fax them in so they can prepare the answers beforehand!

L x


----------



## Sima

Lou-Ann

Excellent news.      As you said the time will fly by, esp since you have Christmas and New Year in between.  I definitely agree with taking a note book with you into appointments.  I find it useful to have all of my questions written down in front of me.  I don't often refer to them in during the appointment but the fact I have them written down means it is easier for me to remember to ask the question.  

I am glad your sister is happy for you.  It is so nice having someone close to share the experience with.

Best of luck with the rest of your journey.  

Sima xx


----------



## lulumead

great news Lou-Ann...its lovely when people close by are excited too. its great when it feels like its actually beginning to happen and you could actually make this happen. very pleased that you are now underway.

I still haven't had any info about donors even though i have emailed and phoned a couple of times, its making me quite nervous that it won't be sorted in time.  will ring them again tomorrow..had a puncture, my oven broke and my landlines not working so i figure my luck should change soon!!

started my OPK tests and other signs suggest surge will be in the next few days...so who knows.

xx


----------



## Chowy

Lou-Ann

Glad your appointment went well, soon we will all be sat round that table at our meets with either bumps or babies.  Wont that be a lovely sight.

Glad also that your sister is excited and you now have someone to share your highs and possible lows with (hopefully those will be limited)  I know I would have gone even more crazy if I hadnt got people to talk to, friends, family and of course my new friends on here who really know what we are going through.

Take care honey

Chowy


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, hope you have managed to get hold of someone re: donors to sort out your choice and are all set to go at the weekend  

It does make a difference having another person really excited for you, it makes you feel more positive about your decision (well it does me anyway  )

Chowy, you are right about the friends on here being a godsend! Lots of bumps and babies at our meets would be fantastic wouldn't it. Can't see us all sat round a table though, it'll be more like in and out the ball pit at the wacky the rate we're going . 

Take care all,
Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

been sent one who the man at the clinic is really pleased with as he meets all the creative characteristics!  he's a bit short, but the same height as my dad...I'm hoping I might get someone else to compare with but maybe its fate that there's only one strong match!

xx


----------



## dottiep

Lulu - glad your donor has come out a good match....hope you catch your surge and can go for basting soon

Lou - it is quite emotional when those close to you are so positive and excited.  

Dx


----------



## Sima

Lulu - it's fate!! I believe in fate so go with it. This donor is the right one for you.  I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.  You must be so excited.


----------



## winky77

hello everyone....thought I'd pop in to see how the IUI girls are getting on! 

Lulu....glad you got a good match on the donor.....I think I met the same good looking andrologist at LWC when I had my last IVF there..... It was 7.30am in the morning an hour before my egg collection and I was struggling to make a decision on the donor choices.  I remember quizzing the poor bloke on which of the donors was the best looking....he was being very diplomatic and saying it was all relative and I think at that point I asked how they compared to him!  Hope you get your surge soon and are good to go....we'll be sharing half the 2WW hopefully! 

Lou Ann - glad your consultation went well ....and your sister's reaction is so lovely! 

...Winky


----------



## lulumead

he was delicious winky...so tempting to ask for his!

I did cheekily ask him for his opinion on looks...I was slightly concerned that the donor was "kind-hearted"...wondered if that was code for nice personality not a looker - but ultimately thats not important.   I'm just finding it a bit weird that I have no idea what they look like and therefore what a baby might look like, but as one of my friends keeps telling me, they will have half your DNA, you're not just cloning the donor...I realise I am focusing quite a lot on the bit of them that isn't my genetics, never had this issue with adoption.

I'm pretty sure I'll go with this one, checked my LH again just now and the line is stronger than this morning so I think surge will hit tomorrow, so squirt on saturday.  

Be lovely to share the 2WW with you Winky. fingers crossed for you too.

thanks for the advice and support lovely ladies...really needed at the moment.
xx


----------



## lulumead

thanks Rose...am now panicking that I won't pick up the surge! or I've missed it or something...I know what you mean, me and my sister are quite different, she's blond (and skinnier when younger) and I'm darker (and more cuddly!)...one side of my family is brown hair blue eyes and the other is fair and blue eyes!!

Coffee sounds like a nice plan, not sure what time I'll be in that area yet...shall I let you know tomorrow if it looks like a morning trip?

need to go to bed now...caught up watching school of rock film which I love!

xx


----------



## lulumead

hello all...feel like i need of a talking too!  am booked for 11.30 tomorrow for IUI and I'm sitting here in tears and I don't really know why, maybe its just that its so overwhelming, I'm excited that I could finally be a mum but I suppose I'm just having a final feeling sorry for myself that its not the way I imagined doing it...and once it works there is no going back. Perhaps that's better as I'm good at getting on and dealing with stuff, there's too much thinking that goes on doing it this way.  Did anyone else feel totally overwhelmed by this?  I don't even know why I'm crying, I'm worried that I'm making the wrong choice and although everyone is always telling me I'll be a great mum, I won't be. I'm probably being a bit hard on myself...this is a tough process and we have to shoulder so much on our own that sometimes its just too much. Its hard being constantly ok about it all.

ok, enough of a moan...feel better for having written that out.

telling me to get a grip right now would be good  

xx


----------



## Roo67

Lulu -    

What you are embarking on is a huge deal and I'm sure not one of us ever imagined that this would be the way our life would pan out. I think i remember reading a similar post a month or so ago.


Getting started is overwhelming and exciting at the same time. Let it all out, and then 'pull your self together' get some chocolate and get a good nights sleep before tomorrow.  

Hope all goes well

Roo x


----------



## lulumead

thanks Roo...just been on the phone to my best friend who talked me down!

going to have a bath and watch tv...

think I just needed to have an outburst...it happened as soon as i got off the phone to the clinic so was probably also a release of stress. its all a bit emotional this...I have so much admiration for how everyone on here gets on with it all.

hopefully tomorrow I will feel calm and serene!
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, sending you huge  's for the way you are feeling at the mo  . 
Glad that you got your donor sorted out and wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow    
You'll be a great mum!!


Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

Hi Lulu - good luck for tommorrow!!    

I had EXACTLY the same feelings as you the night before my first IUI in March this year. On the way to the clinic I cried as I felt so overwhelmed by what I was actually doing. I really hope that your IUI works first time however I found that once I was onto my second IUI, those feelings disappeared and instead were replaced by just this overwhelming wish and desire to become a mum. 

We all worry whether or not we will cope being a mum but from what I've read from your posts, you'll be a fantastic mummy! Good Luck Lulu!  

Love
Kylecatxxx


----------



## lulumead

thanks everyone, your posts are very lovely, much appreciated and very reassuring. Am feeling much calmer, been on the phone to my american male friend, he's like my brother, and he's always good for some positive energy...so going to make some dinner, have my bath and relax...might not have been such a good idea to work at home today, too much time to think!!!

thanks again...I'll update you on the 2WW board tomorrow....eeek!

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Lu hun  

Honestly, I've done it everytime and almost on the clinic. Took myself off to the loo, looked in the mirror and said 'what the   am I doing, and why am I alone'? How's that for timing?   

Big hugs and lots of love hun. Come and join me on the 2ww xxxxxxxx


----------



## lulumead

thanks..I will see you on there tomorrow!

x


----------



## dottiep

Lulu -     Like the others have said I think this is a hugely emotional thing we're doing - it's a natural release.  I remember when I went for my first IVF I burst into tears the moment I walked through the clinic doors!
Hope you are feeling calmer and sending you   for tomorrow.

Love
Dottie
x


----------



## Sima

Lulu - wishing you all the best for today.  I hope it all went well for you.  You are hopefully PUPO by now.  

All the best on the 2ww
Simaxx


----------



## Felix42

Hello there, just wanted to mention that we're planning a London meet in December if you're interested in coming? Nothing fancy - just pizza/pasta probably but here's the link to the thread and voting for best date.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=167249.0

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, hope that everything has gone well today. Wishing you loads of luck for your 2ww   and   that you get a BFP at the end of it  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

hello all...all went well...it was a bit uncomfortable, made my eyes water a bit! but all fine...apparently a good sample so fingers crossed!  off to the 2ww thread now....

thanks so much for the messages yesterday, they honestly made me feel totally better and today I felt really calm and pleased once it had happened, basically that's the decision made and I can deal with whatever the outcome...feels like I don't need to think about it too much - famous last words!

thanks again all
xx


----------



## kylecat

Lulu, glad that everything went well today. I bet it all feels a bit surreal! Make sure you take things easy, 

Love and best wishes

Kylecat xxx


----------



## lulumead

thanks claire...hope you're feeling ok as you approach your next go.

xx


----------



## Chowy

Hi Claire

Good luck for 13th, so pleased that you can start again, al of the waiting is so frustrating isnt it.

Take care

Chowy


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi All, 

Just a quick update from me. Had my day 3 FSH bloods taken yesterday, have a HSG booked for the 23rd Dec, and progesterone bloods are due to be done on 30th Dec. For those of you that have had the HSG, did you take someone with you? The leaflet I have had has suggested that I do so, but was wondering if it was necessary?

Lulu, are you going for round 2 before xmas?

Hope all our other IUI'ers are doing okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Lou-Ann,

No, I didn't take anyone with me for the HSG. It was a bit uncomfortable but not painful. I took a couple of paracetamol or ibuprofen afterwards and then just headed home....which involved walk, tube, train, car etc and I was fine
Some people do get more pain I think, but I was def Ok on my own..
Hope it all goes well,
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou -Ann I was told to take paracetamol and brufen half an hour before the HSG (which is what we do as nurses before doing a painful or potenitally painful procedure to patients eg; dressings etc -  so that you are having the  analgesic effcects during the procedure), I also took a bit of Valium to calm my nerves, and I was crying with fear as I walked into the X ray room (my donor and his partner were waiting outside for me)with me but we got a cab home afterwards and I was fine if not a little sleepy from Valium -  the professor was lovely, a nurse held my hand and it was painless and no after effects no bleeding that I can remember. 


Good luck
L x

Best of luck.
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Is that the same as a Hycosy? If so - I went on my own and drove home afterwards xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks girls  . Will take the painkillers before I go just in case.  JJ, sorry to read that you got so stressed out before yours, but glad to read that it wasn't all that bad after all . 

LL, not sure if its the same as Hyscosy - proper word is hysterosalpingogram (had to get the letter out to spell that one, and have tried to pronounce it several times, but can't  )

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

HSG and hyscosy are very similar to me http://www.fertilityconnect.com/initial_investigation.htm

L s

/links


----------



## some1

Lou-Ann - think you have already had some good advice about the HSG but just wanted to say that BWH will take really good care of you - the consultant and nurses that did mine were all lovely - they will probably make you stay for 20 mins or so after the procedure before they let you leave.  I took painkillers beforehand, told work I wouldn't be back that afternoon and my Mum came with me - it turned out to be virtually painless (just a bit uncomfortable) and I could easily have gone straight back to work.  However, I have read descriptions of HSG being pretty painful and some people having quite a lot of discomfort afterwards - so it would be worth having a plan B in mind if you felt you did need someone to keep you company/collect you.

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Some1, its reassuring knowing that the nurses and consultant at BWH are lovely and look after you  . I'm planning on having the day off work if I can get a days holiday that close to xmas. If not, I will just take as much time out as I need to  .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Lou-Ann
My experience of the HSG was slightly different - I wish I had taken someone with me as I was one of the few who do have a reaction.  There were 5 of us booked in and 4 just got up and walked out afterwards.  I was in so much pain my blood pressure had dropped to 80/40.  I had taken painkillers before hand so was unable to take anymore.  Ended up staying in a couple more hours to recover and be monitored. Yes this is the worse case scenario, and I do not want to alarm you, but I wished I'd had someone with me as I was on my own.  
I'm sure you'll be fine - it's such an important test to have to make sure everything is working as it should that that reason alone makes it all worthwhile.
Take care
R x x


----------



## muddypaws

I went on my own and wasn't really told anything about pain or asked to take anyone with me. It was OK, a bit painful. Drove afterwards. If results are OK then I guess it's no problem on your own...not sure I'd thought about what might happen if results not good though. Good luck with it.

Muddy


----------



## Footsteps

Hi everyone,

I have been reading everybody's advice & different experiences about the HSG test.  I have my HSG in about 3 wks time.. and will definitely have someone with me who can drive back.. just in case. 

Footsteps x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks girls for sharing your different experiences. I would have asked my sister to come with me, but as it is end of term her 2 young girls are off school. Think it could be awkward trying to get someone to look after them without explaining to them where we were going. I'm sure i'll be fine  . If not, will just have to wait until I am okay before I go home. 

Muddy, hadn't really thought about the results side of things, was thinking that I'd have to wait until I saw the consultant again before I got them.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

I'm sure you'll be fine Lou Ann - its just a bit uncomfortable, thats all. My mum came with me but I could have easily driven myself home straight afterwards. I had a little pain afterwards, just a few twinges though. 

Good Luck

Kylecat xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lou-Ann - I would imagine they will tell you straight away - at least that was my experience that they said yes, no problems, all going through OK. It was a consultant who did the procedure (not the one I had seen for the consult mind you) - so she was able to tell me there and then
I wonder if there are problems maybe they suggest you make an appt to discuss further....hopefully you won't need this though

Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

Good luck with it Lou-Ann...I'm sure it will all be fine.

Reckon I should be heading to the clinic towards the end of the week for round 2...been offered same donor so not sure whether to use them again...hmmm...need to think more on that.

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, good luck for round 2    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

lulu all the best 
mini x x


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Lu xxxxxxx


----------



## lulumead

thanks..am hoping the kissing of the american boy will in some way have sparked some additional positive hormonal activity!!!

still freaking out about it all but just trying to get on with it, have gone with same donor - he was a good match and I kind of don't want to agonise over it!

come on LH surge!!!!!

xx


----------



## Roo67

All the best for round 2 Lulu - sorry that things didn't work out with American last weekend. 

Roo x


----------



## lulumead

off at 2pm tomorrow.
x


----------



## dottiep

Good luck lulu.. 

Dx


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi all, just wanted to let you know that my HSG went well today (tubes are open) and it wasn't half as bad as I thought it was going to be!!  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

Excellent Lou Ann - glad all well. The consultant at my clinic told me that only 1 in every 100 women have blocked tubes so most people are fine. Glad you are all set for your first IUI next year, 

Kylecat xxx


----------



## dottiep

Good news Lou-ann!  

Dx


----------



## Footsteps

That's great news Lou-ann!  

I am keeping my fingers crossed that all is o.k when I go for my HSG scan on Monday.

Merry Christmas to everyone   

Footsteps x


----------



## lulumead

great news Lou-Ann...roll on 2009 and you can get going, how exciting.
xx


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Just wanted to say hello and wish everyone a great xmas     hopefully will be joining this thread properly in February (depending on when AF decides to show) as I decided today I must carry on and as soon as possible!!! 

Big hugs   

Love FM xxxx

PS
Great news Lou Anne   Good luck Footsteps


----------



## Chowy

Lou-Ann

Glad everything went well and you will soon be sitting there with a bump just like mine  

Take care

Chowy


----------



## Sima

Good news Lou-Anne    2009 is going to be an excellent year for you.

Full Moon - it's good to see you back on the thread.  Wishing you all the best for the New Year


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Sima, you too. Hope your cats aren't misbehaving with your tree, mine has a regular stripping from my two furry monsters, I kep telling them father christmas wont come if they are naughty!!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks for your well wishes ladies - here's to 2009!! 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## hopehopehope

hey there - i'm about to start diui on my next cycle, expect DI to take place around 20 jan - my 41 birthday!!

if anyone has something positive to say about ttc when you're 41 and have a low AMH - PLEASE contact me!!!! I need to hear something positive, have scraped up enough dosh for 6 attempts and am already thinking it will be a waste of money, better put to egg donor savings fund

Happy 2009 to everyone. xxxx


----------



## indekiwi

Hiya Hope,

First off, good luck for 20 Jan and I have fingers and toes crossed for an excellent result for you (and a truly memorable birthday!)  

I know you asked for positive experiences but....I'm 41 and a bit beyond IUI these days due to low AMH / high FSH (as well as wanting to boost my chances of having a baby as quickly as possible - the costs are enormous for multiple attempts - this was the motivation behind moving from DIUI to DICSI in August and before I had even heard about my low AMH!).  FSH can fluctuate and can be improved with diet, weight loss etc, but to my knowledge, you're born with your ovarian reserve, and so this can never increase.  I believe that there are two measures of AMH. I was given the one that rated anywhere between 2 & 6 as normal.  (I am not sure of the range for the other rating - someone else will hopefully pop along and help out here).  I posted 0.6.  

You might want to trawl some of the other threads re poor response / AMH.  Presumably, since the clinic / hospital you are using are already aware of your low AMH (ps only low if compared to that second measure I referred to!) they would put you on maximum stims from the outset to boost your chances of follicles - it might be worth a cycle or two of IUI to see how you respond.  Also, bottom line is, it only takes one good egg to fall pregnant - I took this view for my DICSI attempt - it didn't work for me, but I have heard of others where it did.  

Best of luck, whatever your decision.

A-Mx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi HHH,

In two minds as to what to post as you asked for positives from us olders. What I would say is that as a 40 year old (and luckily with babe on embryo transfer no. 4  - there's a big positive!), I had normal hormone results etc, lots of eggs on both egg collections (17 and 27), in total had 13 and then 14 fertilise but was left with 11 and 4 embryos on day 2 of the two cycles. From this I have had 10 embryos transferred (others didn't make it beyond day 2) on 4 occasions and finally got one that worked....have no frosties left. What I'm trying to say is that whilst it does only take 1 egg, you never know which egg it will be - could be number one, or like for me number 44! I had 6 blastocysts on the second cycle, a great result for my age but only one worked. Personally, in your situation with limited funds I'd probably not have more than one go of IUI...I had three before my ICSIs. I think that realistically, with low reserve (if that's what the result means...I'm not sure?) chances are much better with IVF, or ICSI really. I don't think that there are any of us in the 38 + category who have had success with IUI? others could confirm or not. Hope that this is helpful rather than seems negative...just my experience and what I have gleaned from other girls on here. The positive is that us olders DO get preggers...there's at least three of us 40 and over at the moment who are.

Best of luck with your decision making....it is hard but there's lots of support and experience here that you can make use of.  

Muddy x


----------



## some1

Hello

Lou-Ann - so glad that your HSG went so well, hope you don't have to wait too long before you get a sperm match and can get started - very excited for you!

Hopehopehope - welcome to the threads and wishing you loads of luck for your upcoming DIUI.  Your chances are reduced as you are over 40, but it is certainly possible for it to work first time.  As Indekiwi says, even if your DIUI doesn't work it will give you and your clinic lots of information about how your body responds to meds.

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hope, wishing you loads of luck for your IUI next month  

Update from me - I have spoken to the Donor co-ordinator at BWH and she has advised me that I will have to wait approx 6mths for the latest batches of wrigglies to be ready for use. Roll on the summer!! 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## muddypaws

Lou-Ann, have you checked with them about how they "distribute" wrigglies? Just thinking about my experience at MFS in Birmingham...they would let you have one go and if it didn't work then you'd go back to the end of the waiting list and have to wait all over again. This seemed a bit ridiculous to me as it could take forever to have a decent run at treatment. Hopefully not the same at BWH. 

Muddy


----------



## lulumead

Hi Lou-Ann

Glad to hear its moving ahead, even if it seems slow.

Muddys suggestion sounds like its worth asking about, would be ridiculous if you have to start at the beginning of the queue after each attempt.

You could try Leicester...they had sperm when I went there but I didn't like the counsellor and she put me off going there totally.

Hope: good luck for the 20th!
xx


----------



## lulumead

also...IUI question to you all...wondered peoples thoughts about switching from natural to medicated IUI.  I was thinking of doing 3 natural IUI's..am on number 2 and then maybe switching...but I don't want to jump the gun. Think I need to have my plan of action sorted.

Any thoughts?
xx

also...being that I am a total baby about swallowing tablets, am worried as to whether I would be able to take any medication anyway!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lulu,

I did 2 unmedicated, one medicated IUI and then switched to IVF - but I'm older than you and I knew time was not on my side....

I remember I had 2 follicles on the medicated vs 1 on the unmedicated so I suppose you could say it doubles your chances, although I'm not sure it actually does double them as timing is so important with IUI and number of follicles is irrelevant if you don't get the timing just right

I think you continue as long as you feel comfortable....for me I knew 3 IUI was enough and I needed to move on. Others have gone on to have more and been successful - Some1 is a shining exampe of this!

By the way, I did not have any tablets to swallow for medicated IUI, I had injections of Puregon - very low dose. How are you with needles?!

Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

thanks suity...needles are fine! 

I'm not convinced either that chances are that much improved with medicated, and the timing seems to be a bit random, I'm surprised at LWC that they don't scan you on a natural cycle to at least check follies are developing!

its a bit of pot luck really isn't it!

xx

PS really nice to have you back posting...hope you are doing ok...I'm sure it must be very tough. x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lulu,

LWC will scan you on a natural cycle if you request it - but of course it bumps up the price quite a bit...I had scans on my 2nd unmedicated cycle because on the first I had not picked up LH surge and wasn't convinced insem was at right time. Think I had 2 or 3 scans...was quite time consuming getting there and back, and as I say, more expensive, but at least I felt I was giving myself the very best shot at getting the timing right

I'm doing OK. Finding Xmas and New Year quite hard as it's now a year since I started ttc and I really thought I would be pregnant by now but life goes on and just have to keep at it....let's hope by next Xmas things are looking quite different  

wishing you much luck for test day - hopefully you won't even have to think about whether to go medicated or not!
Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

I wondered about having a scan but both times I have picked up a surge on the day that I expected it, so I'm not sure whether it will tell me anything or not!  My surge seems to last over two days of morning tests so that makes me think timing might be wrong, although this time was definitely better than the last, which was definitely too early!  

I have to stop myself saying maybe this will be the last christmas without a baby etc etc and we all know that it doesn't work like that 

so hope you are successful next time round, you deserve some good luck.


x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Claire, I was hoping to 'bulk' buy my wrigglies as Some1 was able to do this when she had her IUI's, but not sure whether they still do this from your experience of being put to the back of the queue. I will definitely let you know - it would make it all alot easier and less stressful if we were able to 'bulk' buy.

Lulu - hopefully you won't need to worry about whether your next cycle should be medicated or not     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## some1

Hello

Lulumead - I did 5 IUIs altogether, the first 4 were natural and lucky number 5 was my first with medication.  For this cycle, I took clomid tablets (on day 2-5 I think - cost £10) to give ovulation a bit of a boost, which led to me having a follicle on each ovary (I like to think that this doubled my chance of IUI working as it meant whichever direction the sperm went there was an egg (potentially) at the end of the tube).  I also had several scans (total cost £100) to monitor how the follicles were developing (never had this on my natural cycles).  Then I did a Pregnyl injection (36 hours before IUI - cost £10) to prompt ovulation.  This really made a difference to my confidence in the treatment, as on previous treatments I could never be sure if the timing was right (despite being the OPK queen) or even if there was a follicle developing.  The medication that I had seems to be the mildest available, which really suited me as I was not keen on taking too many drugs and meant that if necessary I could have stepped up a gear and gone for an injectable cycle (like Suitcase did).  I think what you are considering (3 natural IUIs, then moving onto medicated) sounds like a good plan.

Lou-Ann - how exciting to finally be in the queue.  I had a 6 month wait too, which suited me as it gave me time to think and save, although it was pretty frustrating at the time.  I had an appointment with the 'sperm lady' (actually the senior nurse) while I was on the waiting list to talk about the whole process, the match I was looking for and to find about the buying options. This is when I provisionally decided to go for the 'bulk buying' option (i.e. enough sperm from 1 donor for 6 IUIs and 1 IVF for £1500) as I really didn't want the stress of the alternative (basically, have 1st treatment, if unsuccessful ring and ask to be matched again and potentially have to wait several months - I don't think you go right back to the end of the queue, just to the end of the queue of people that they have already started treating - they cannot risk one donor's sperm going over their 10 family quota because of the HFEA rules).  Let me know if you want any further info.

Some1

xx


----------



## lulumead

thanks Patterdale....I just have no idea what's best. I suppose I was assuming that very regular cycle and regular ovulation would mean it would be easy...   I'm sure we've all thought that!  I figure its a numbers game too, but it comes back to money and how many goes I can afford etc etc. 

am tempted to be scanned near to ovulation to check that follies are developing.

also i know that LWC will recommend having tubes checked if third attempt doesn't work but I'm not convinced about this, how many of you have had this done? and did any of you have a problem...blocked tubes don't seem to occur very often and I've no reason to think mine would be, but then I suppose it just don't know with those.  any advice?  I know I'm jumping the gun a bit but I figure i need to be thinking ahead for medicated no 4 whilst doing no 3 so I'm ready to go if that one doesn't work.

oh la la...the madness continues!
xx


----------



## lulumead

sorry...another question...I've never had a day 21 progesterone test, should i have one?  Have been assuming ovulating as getting surge and when I had my pelvic scan they told me I had just ovulated...but I am googling and obviously now realise that LH surge doesn't mean ovulation.  so i assume temperature rises don't mean that either....ok going to shut up now and stop googling.

sorry!

xx


----------



## kylecat

Lulu, I was really sorry to read that your last IUI resulted in a BFN, have you got your AF yet? There maybe some hope if you haven't.

Before my first IUI I had my tubes looked at through a proceedure called a Hycosy. I was told by my consultant (who is v experienced in the field of IUI/IVF) that only one in every 100 women have blocked fallopian tube/tubes. So there is a minimal chance but it's likely you will be fine. Maybe it might be worth having your tubes looked at if you intend to carry on with the IUI's. If you think you may move to IVF then don't bother because the eggs are taken directly out of your ovaries, fertilised in a laboratory and then placed back into your uterus (bypassing the need for the egg to travel down the fallopian tube)

Hope that helps

Kylecat xxx


----------



## lulumead

thanks kylecat - does help...i thought it was pretty low odds that tubes are blocked!

AF on its way, spotting yesterday and more today, same as it normally is, so pretty sure it will be bfn, although have to do the test tomorrow anyway for the clinic paperwork! Kind of want it too kick in properly so next go falls on a good day re:work plans!

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu, I hope that the testing does prove different tomorrow - sending lots of     
Take care and rest up x x


----------



## lulumead

thanks  - craply LWC don't do anything on a natural cycle...and I know 2 attempts is pushing my luck! especially as 1st attempt was definitely too early, weekend issue!  Might check out Bridge, and see whether worth moving after my 3 at LWC.

perhaps I need to stop thinking about it...be good to get back to work as then I won't have time to google!
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu - having had a HSG - similar to a Hycosy - I did read that for a few months afterwards you are more fertile!!  Think this is cos everything is flushed out so to speak... Just a thought.

Mini x


----------



## lulumead

thats good info...ta  
xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lulu I have only just had my consultation and before they will discuss my options they have said I need to have a hycosy.

Good luck hun, & stop googling!!!


----------



## lulumead

hello...finally spoke to the clinic today. going for a monitored natural cycle, so a few scans but probably no drugs, unless I have the trigger but the nurse said they only do that when you've been stimulated. (chance would be a fine thing  )

first one on friday.

just a quick question: I am rubbish as swallowing tablets...is clomid a big pill?? am assuming thats what they would give me...although I think suity said you can have a different thing as injection...sorry think I've already asked this question...still a bit poorly so brain not working at full pelt!!

thanks all.

xxx


----------



## Roo67

Hi lulumead

Glad you managed to speak to your clinic. Clomid is only a small tablet, so easy to swallow.

r x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Hope you are all well    I am feeling desparate to start tx again!!!!! But 5 weeks after the ERPC there is still no sign of AF    its driving me mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just want to jump back on the horse so to speak   before I loose my nerve   

Its my best friends 12 week scan this Friday and I cried for two hours after she told me - only one solution I think - I must get pg again and hopefully this time it will be third time lucky!!!! 

Another of my friends is approaching 28 weeks she is bulimic, drinks and smokes and has done for years!!!! Although I really wouldn't wish her or anyone to experience a m/c I just can't stop feeling it is so unfair that I more or less treat my body like a temple and still loose two pg  

Where is AF - I think I have waited long enough!!! If I thought the clinic would do it I would ask for a scan to see how my lining is doing but I know they won't want to know   My (.)(.) still look pg too, starting to think they will never get back to normal  

Feeling stressed and frustrated hummmm maybe PMT  

Hugs to all

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## suitcase of dreams

FM - good to see you back, have been thinking about you and wondering how you were getting on. As you know I got my AF 4 weeks to the day after ERPC, but they did say to expect it to be anywhere between 4-6 weeks. So I'm guessing you'll need to tough it out for another week and then if no sign, maybe go back and ask them to have a look and see what's going on....

I know how awful it is waiting, but at the end of the day you have been through a lot emotionally and physically recently and maybe your body just needs a little longer to get back to 100%....and there would be no point starting again if your body wasn't ready 

 though because it's so hard isn't it. I found out earlier this week that friends of mine are nearly 7 months pregnant (with their 4th child!!) and hadn't told me because they knew of my recent miscarriage/ERPC and didn't want to upset me. I found out through a mutual friend and was more upset to think that they were tip-toing round me than anything else. I don't want to be one of those people whose friends feel that they can't talk about pregnancy/babies in case I get upset. I hate how this whole infertility thing makes you 'different' to your friends....
Immediately got in touch with them and am going over there for lunch on Friday (working from home!) to demonstrate that I don't want to be excluded because I can't get pregnant - will of course be hard to see her and large bump, but would be worse to start avoiding pregnant friends....

And yes, I agree it's horribly unfair that some people get pregnant at the drop of a hat even when they don't seem to be physically 'fit' for it, and yet we, who put so much effort into it, struggle so much. Sadly that's life though - unfair in so many ways.

re your boobs, mind are just in the last couple of weeks starting to feel  and look more normal - that's a good 8-10 weeks after the ERPC - I think it just takes time....although no doubt mine will expand again soon with all the hormones I'm about to start pumping through me. Take my last BCP tomorrow night, so expecting to start puregon at the weekend. 
After the ERPC it felt like forever before I could start again and now it's next week and it's gone by very quickly, I'm sure you'll be back on the tx rollercoaster in no time

Let's just hope it's our turn this time  

Take care, and hope AF shows up very soon,
Suitcase
x

PS lulu - great that you have sorted out a more monitored cycle, good luck!


----------



## Mifi

Hi Suity

Good to hear from you too   I know you are right and I just have to wait a little longer for AF    Good to hear you are in tx again - well done   hope the Puregon goes well at the weekend. My Gonal-F pen is ready and waiting!!!!!!

Can't believe your boobs took so long - I guess it must be the last things to recover   I don't mind mine, they are no longer sore and I think they look better but I just worry they are making the wait for AF even longer   not that I have much choice anyway. After the last m/c Af took 6 weeks to the day so I guess I just need to be more patient 

Off for bubble bath in the north pole now    (I have no other heating in my flat other than in the lounge) Hope you are keeping warm  

Take care speak soon

Love FM XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Freezing isn't it? I have layers of ice on the inside of my bedroom windows it's so cold in there! Lounge is OK and I'm OK once in bed as have lovely hot water bottle but can't believe it's so cold that the windows are completely frozen on the inside - I can't see out!!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, glad that you have sorted your next cycle of tx out   
Wishing you loads of luck  

Fm, sorry that you are having a stressful time waiting for the   to arrive  . Hope she shows up soon and you can continue your journey  

Suity - Ice on the inside of the windows!!! That's gotta make you not want to get out of bed in the morning !!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Hope you are all well, I can't believe it but AF has arrived!!!!!!! Must have heard me complaining last night   I called the clinic to let them know expecting them to say I had to wait till the next AF till I start tx again but they have agreed to start me now so base line scan this Friday and if all is well I should think I start injecting same day or Saturday   Seems to have happened unexpectedly and rather quickly I just hope I have made the right decision   Still struggling with what to say to work regarding the many appointments I will have as lunch time app are out of the question as the clinic closes at 11:30!!!

Feeling very nervous, I can't say I am looking forward to all the needles again but at least I am no longer in limbo  

Hugs to you all

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## muddypaws

Fab news FM! What a relief....it is nerve-wracking but I'm sure that it's the right decision otherwise you wouldn't have been so desperate for AF to arrive. Good luck with this next round     

Muddy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great news FM, wishing you all the luck in the world  

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good Luck FM really hope that this cycle good well
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Good luck FM!! x


----------



## indekiwi

Great news Full Moon - Sending lots of     your way!  A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

HI FM...glad AF arrived and you are off and running.    hope this is the one!

I had 1st scan today for the monitored cycle....all good, follie doing well, lining good...so another scan monday and then trigger thursday and little fellas on friday!

xx


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Hope you are all well, and thank you so much for all your support it really feels quite odd being back to square one again!! Well I had my scan this morning and I expected my lining to be too thick as I am still cramping and bleeding but according to the doc all is well and good to go with my bloods confirming all good too   

In all my cycles I have injected at 8pm so old habits die hard   so 8pm it is!! Jab went well and I only hesitated a couple of times before sticking it in which is good for me. I don't really mind needles - kinda used to the sticking now   but the more I do the more I seem to be sensitized to them and they seem to hurt more which doesn't help the hesitation of sticking them in!! If I hesitate more than a couple of times I know from past experience that I can be sitting there for 30 mins plus with the needle poised and stopping as soon as the tip is a couple of mm from my skin - I know it sounds silly but it is almost like I have no control over my hand. I guess that is when 'the partner' comes in to support but furr babies do have their limits!!!!    Anyway first dose over and done with and next scan on Friday.

Lulu - Thats great news with your follie and lining it is so exciting!!! Keep   and I have everything crossed for you  

Muddy - Thanks for the words of encouragement and you are right if I wasn't ready to go again I wouldn't have been so desparate for AF to arrive. I think I have just really surprised myself that I am ready this soon and then when I think about that I feel a little bit of guilt and betrayl to my angel baby but I guess that is normal - I cried constantly through my last tx for the same reason but at least this time I know what to expect   Hope you are feeling good and bump doing well  

My best friend had her 12 week scan today, I text her to see how it went but haven't managed to speak to her yet for fear of crying as it still hurts remembering what could have been for me and her (being bump buddies and all) as we only had 12 days diff in our dates but I guess at least I am able to try again and I truely am grateful for that.

Hugs to all   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX Ps Sooooooooo glad its Friday work is manic and I am pooped!!!!


----------



## lulumead

all sounds good FM - well done for getting the injection in!  

Its bound to be very hard with your friend, and hopefully she can understand how you feel...you are still being supportive even though its really tough.

Hope all good next week on the scan.

big    

xx


----------



## Mifi

Thanks, you too hun     take it easy XX


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys 

can someone please bump my bubbles up to end in lucky no 7!!

Thanks - every little helps   Stopped myself walking under a ladder and over 3 drain covers today


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Patterdale - Many thanks for the   hope you and bump are well  

Being really lazy today and haven't done anything since I got up   I really must get dressed   had lots of hugs from fur babies this morning so haven't had much incentive to move plus its freezing in my flat. 

Brain going a bit on overdrive and yet again full of dates - that is all I think I have thought about for the last 18 months is dates!!!! I try not to but I seem incabable of switching off. I guess it is part and parcel of ttc as we are always waiting to overcome that next hurdle   

Didn't do very well with jab last night as I have got a nice bruise   I guess I am out of practice but not for long. Just got a pregnancy yoga DVD (Buddabellies) as I figured it would be good to learn before I get pg. I do practice yoga anyway but with last tx and pg I had my first class this week since last summer. I feel soo much better when I practice regularly so decided I will now carry on throughout tx and pg this time as I stopped everything with my last two pg and still ended with m/c so figured whats the point!! Plus some women don't even realise that they are pg till 8-12 weeks doing things that they say you shouldn't and go on to have healthy babies. 

Anyway I really should do something today so will say hi to you ladies later.

Lulu keep up the   hun  

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Sima

FM and Lulu good luck with the treatment.


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, glad that AF turned up and that you are ready to carry on with your next round of tx. Good luck 

Lulu, glad that everything is going well for you too. Got everything crossed for you for next week, good luck  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Good luck everyone - it's going to be a busy 2ww!!!!
Take care and wish you all well         
Mini x x


----------



## indekiwi

Full Moon, Lulumead, hope all goes well - sending lots of     to help along the process.  

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

another scan this morning and all fine...but i was so busy worrying that I might get a ticket on my car as took so long waiting, that I didn't ask how things had developed...anyway I shall trust what they say. Another scan on wednesday, unless I pick up the surge by then.  Normally I wouldn't until thursday but things always seem to be different when you don't need them to be!  plus I feel like getting my money's worth and having a scan on wednesday regardless!!

hope everyone else on here is ok.

need to get ready for yoga...have been v bad about going recently.

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

lulu - glad that this monitored cycle is going as planned and you feel more in control - does make sense.
Take care and sending lots of      

FM - hope your cycle is going as planned too   
Mini x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, glad that your scan went well  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

really stressed today, picked up the surge early...of course...because it now makes timing really problematic.  Am going for an 8.15 scan tomorrow morning and then IUI later in the day, trying to rearrange a meeting in school...very problematic which is really stressing me out. plus in staff training all day so can't get anything sorted...my stress levels are going sky high!

sorry just needed to vent...arghhhh...why couldn't it have been like every other cycle and then it would have been thursday or friday when i have time off.

anyway over the   now.
xx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi Lulu
Sorry to hear it's all so stressful. There's so much about all of this that's beyond our control... and when you then have to put on a show to the world (well, work) and try and carry on as normal... well, it's no wonder you're feeling frustrated.  

I hope you find a way to sort things out today, and that this cycle is "the one".  
Best of luck
OneStep


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lulu -  

know what you mean...this has happened to me every cycle and I have had to re-arrange things at the last minute (and basically lie/call in sick which I hate doing as I'm essentially very honest and can't bear covering things up)

Hope it all goes OK tomorrow, good luck  
Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, sorry you are feeling stressed out  . Hope that everything works out for you tomorrow  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu hope it all get sorted soon honey.. our bodies know how to stess us out when they want too!!!


----------



## lulumead

thanks all...feel a bit calmer now...managed to work my meeting out so I can go for insem at 3.30...having a scan first thing just to check it hasn't already popped!

was going to change donor but the other one on offer was so similar I thought I'd stick with the 1st one.  Hope I'm not incompatible with this one which is why it hasn't worked. 

thanks again.

fingers crossed this is the last one! (hmmm...not convinced!)
xx


----------



## indekiwi

Lulu, chin up and positive thinking - you can't fail BEFORE you've had the treatment!    Good luck for tomorrow and fingers crossed that this time is your time.    A-Mx


----------



## Mifi

Lulu

All the best for your big day tomorrow    Sorry it has been so stressful. I have a feeling I will have problems getting time off work too. I have already had to lie so I could attend my baseline scan - work now thinks I have some kind of a gyney problem from the m/c. It is so awful not being able to be honest but needs must!!!!!

Take care    keep us updated    I have everything crossed for you    

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lulumead

Thanks FM & A-M!

Luckily my boss is one of my best friends and totally supportive, just a tricky meeting in a school with 3 artists and some teachers who I don't really want to know my business!!! anyway I used a "general appointment at a clinic that couldn't be changed" to get out of half the meet.

fingers crossed that this one isn't playing ball as its the one that's going to work...the last two have been like clockwork and look where that got me  

see you all on the other side...hoping the 2WW board will be getting busy.

xx


----------



## Mifi

Lulu

Looking forward to joining you on the 2WW soon    At a guess I imagine basting for me will be Wednesday next week?!?

Take care xxx


----------



## lulumead

great...see you on 2WW! good luck... 
xx


----------



## lulumead

great...look forward to seeing you there  

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu     all the best mini xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, hope everything has gone okay for you today and hope that your 2ww flies by  
      

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Hope you are all having a good weekend   I had my second scan yesterday and all is well with one good follie on the left about 17mm. Sometimes I wonder why I am injecting with just getting the one follie. I thought that stimming was supposed to give hopefully 2 or 3 follies   Do you think that without the Gonal-F I wouldn't even have the 1 follie??  Anyway I know it only takes the 1 good follie so that is fine but I do wonder why it is that I am sticking needles into my legs everyday?? Also wondering if anyone can shed some light with this ..... The doc who did my scan said my next scan will be on Monday with trigger shot same day and basting Tuesday, but the last cycle I had I had a complete days rest from all drugs with basting the day after (so I had the trigger shot Wednesday then basting on the Friday) so I am confused and worried that they will be basting me 24 hours too early   I don't really want them to change the cycle from last time as it did work!!! I also am a bit worried as the two days after basting last time I experienced significant discomfort around the ovary areas, so much so that I had to hold myself when I moved   I didnt mention it to the clinic just in case they wouldnt allow me to cycle again if I needed to but I am worried as the last few hours I have started feeling tender and congested down there and I think whatever caused it may be starting again   I really suffered after the IVF I had and had a 10 day hospital stay after ET so it was though I have a 'sensitive body' and IUI would suit me better as a bit less hardcore but these funny pains feel the same as I had after IVF but just to a lesser degree. Has anyone else experienced this Sorry one more question for you lovley ladies..... I have the opportunity to take the day off when I get basted as my work just think I am having a gyney procedure and my boss said that if I don't fel like coming back to work after I can take it as holiday but I am not sure what to do as I don't get alot of annual leave anyway but then again if it means that there is a chance resting will make it more sucessful then I will take the time off but I just can't decide   The last time I wasn't working and took a Tamazepam tablet to keep me calm as I was in such a state so I just went home to bed after but this time I reckon I can cope without drugging me so hence the difficulty in deciding what to do.

Sorry to bombard you with all these questions - think brain on overdrive 

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Patterdale, I will speak to the clinic and ask them to explain. Hope you and bump doing well


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hope you get things sorted out FM - definitely ask the clinic to explain their thinking - as Patterdale says, you are the paying customer....
And mention the pains to them too - just in case....better they know than don't and you end up in more pain

Take care,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, hope you get things sorted, good luck  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

FM - hope you get some answers... can't help with the drugs issue but I know if I had had trigger injection they would have done it 24 hours before sperm!

xx


----------



## some1

Hello FM - I had my trigger injection 36 hours before IUI, but i know clinics vary and have heard of anything from 24-40 hours.  I have also heard that it is best to have the sperm waiting for the egg to 'pop' so a 24 hour gap could make sense.  It is all very difficult isn't it - the problem with IUI is you can never really be certain with IUI whether the sperm and egg ever actually meet unlike with IVF.  

Re going back to work after IUI - my successful cycle was the only one that I went back to work after, however I did go home for a couple of hours to lie on the settee with my hips raised and watch You've Been Framed (watched something funny on TV and had a laugh with my Mum on journey back from clinice on every treatment because there was an Italian (I think) study done a few years ago that showed that IVF was much more successful for women who were entertained by a clown straight after ET (something to do with endorphins I think) - sounds a bit weird but I decided it was worth a try).  

I was also a bit confused about stimulated IUI cycles, if we are already ovulating why would we need drugs - the nurse told me that the Clomid would give my ovulation a 'boost' and I ended up with 2 follicles but not sure exactly what she meant by boost  


Some1
xx


----------



## indekiwi

Hi FM, for each of my DIUI attempts (including the one that worked for me  ) I was given the trigger injection the day before first basting - my clinic's protocol is to baste twice, at the start and end of ovulation - hence getting up on the table 24 and 48 hours later.  So it sounds like last time around you were basted just post ovulation and this time will be at the start of the process.  Re the drugs, normally they are looking for between 2 and 4 follicles following stimulation - but it only takes one to do the job!  Re taking the day off, I always went back to the office afterwards (basted in the lunch break wherever possible!) - physically, I doubt it makes much difference but emotionally, I suspect it really depends on how you're feeling on the day.  Good luck!     A-Mx


----------



## some1

Just googled 'IVF clown' to find the research I mentioned (it was Israeli not Italian)- here is a link to the BBC coverage of it http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/5099188.stm - it suggests that chances of conceiving could be increased by up to 30% - got to be worth a try!! 

Some1

xx


----------



## Mifi

Some1 

Many thanks I never realised that the trigger shot had such a window of opportunity with up to 40 hours so I guess I have nothing to worry about and hopefully it will be another success for me    Thanks for posting that Clown link OMG how freaky!!! but sounds really good your right it is certainly worth a try    

A-M 
Your clinics double basting sounds a good idea, I think I will evn ask my clinic if I can do the same, after all it is my sperm now as prepaid. Regarding taking time off work I think I will see how I feel on the day and also how stressy work is as well and then make a decision  

Feels strange that already this cycle is almost complete with my last jab probably to be tomorrow night and then that dreaded 2WW   

I've had a hard and draining afternoon today. It was my best friends daughters 1st birthday party and there were lots of people and babies everywhere!!!! I was looking forward to it all weekend and wasn't worried about how I would feel - (it didn't occur for me to worry how I would handle it) but after being there for just 30 mins and yet another couple arriving with their baby which was only 7 weeks old that was it and the feelings just hit me like a sledge hammer and the flood gates opened    Luckily my friend saw the look on my face and took me upstairs before anyone really noticed I had got upset. I was sobbing but really hard racking sobs I couldn't believe it I felt so embarressed and also shocked at my reaction. I guess it has bought home that I am still learning to live with a second loss in my life. I have been kinda distracted by this tx and whenever the thoughts have crept in I have just pushed them away concentrating on this cycle. I also cried driving home as such a relief I think to get through the party without breaking down again. I am feeling a bit overwhelmed and drained now, but probably hormones aren't helping as I am still quite weepy   This has really caught me by surprise  

Hugs to all, Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## indekiwi

FM, you poor darling, tough afternoon indeed.    Let's pray that it's going to be you waltzing in with your hard won baby next time around.        A-Mx


----------



## hopehopehope

going for unstimulated DIUI tomorrow (smiley face on test stick today!!) it's my first time, i'm SO excited!!

please, what is a trigger injection?? 

i asked my clinic,  MFS , to double baste so to speak, but they said no, no discussion.

i've had really bad cramping pain in my LHS near ovaries for 5 days now, even though LHS only today, i usually have ovulation pain for 
one day, and the side that is hurting is not supposed to be the side that is ovulating. Anyone help!!


----------



## Mifi

Thanks hun   I was thinking that for her 2nd birthday party I really must have my baby and I can join the mummy's club!!   I am already on a major mission to be pg by my last baby's due date this July (but really hopefully by my first baby's due date 9 March), so at least I hope that day/s won't be so painful. I'm sure they will be, but if you know what I mean at least I can then hold on to the positive


----------



## Mifi

Hi Hope and welcome 

Good luck with your basting tomorrow    I will hopefully be joining you on the 2WW a couple of days later   Regarding your pain, im sorry but I cant really help with that   I think it will be best to speak to your clinic. Sorry they won't do double basting    I guess every clinic is different, I am pretty sure my clinic will say no too   The trigger shot is a drug called Pregnl (think I spelt that right) it basically triggers ovulation after taking drugs to stimulate follicle growth, I guess it gives the clinic a bit more control of your cycle when used with regular scans.

Love FM XX


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

I had my last scan this morning and trigger shot at the same time   so basting tomorrow at 1:00. I still haven't decided if I will take the afternoon off as annual leave so will make a decision in the morning   Excited and nervous to join the 2WW again  

Hugs to all 
   
Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best for tomorrow FM      
Take care mini x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck FM - have everything crossed for you....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Mifi

Thanks guys I am soooo nervous!!!

Claire congrats on being PUPO     seeyou on 2WW tomorrow  

Suity hope all is well good luck for ET    then you can join us on 2WW


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hope, I hope that your basting went well today and you are now on your 2ww  

FM, good luck for your basting tomorrow  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Thanks guys    

Coco

I had IVF first as I didn't want to go through the iui route as low success rates and I also felt very strongly about the ability to help another lady achieve her dream of becoming a mum   The first ivf I had the cycle was abandoned before EC due to OHSS as I had around 80 follicles and had only been stimming for 6  or 7 days I think. Then my 2nd ivf cycle I had to take Metformin for a few weeks before stimming in the hope it would curb my 'over response' to stimming but what a chore that was the side effects were not nice!!! I got to EC and produced 24 eggs which I shared resulting in a BFP for me and my egg recipient   but within 24 hours of ET I ended up in hospital for a week with borderline OHSS and possible twisting right ovary   Also my BFP was failing due to low progesterone levels so I ended up having to take Gestone injections everyday but ultimately ended up with m/c. After being through all that the clinic refused to allow me another cycle of ivf for a min of 6 months to allow my body to recover and they were worried that I would 'mentally injure' myself?!?, so in the meantime I persuaded them to allow me to try iui so at least I would be doing 
something. There wasn't much difference in price with ordering one lot of donor sperm or six lots so here I am today and I now have 4 more iui's before I consider ivf again. If I'm not pg by September I will have to make a decision once and for all regarding ivf again as I will hit 35 in November - which is too old to share my eggs again. Anyway that is really the reason why I am the otherway round to most people. I always have been topsy turvy   

Wow looking back at that what a rollercoster!!!! and that doesn't include my last BFP after my first iui and then m/c - lets hope 2009 is better and brings us all BFP that stick   

Take care, love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## some1

Hope - hope your IUI went okay today and that the 2ww goes quickly for you.  Re your pains - if your cycle was unstimulated I reckon the pains are the result of you really tuning in to your body.  I know I felt all kinds of twinges and pains once I began treatment that I had never even registered before!

Full moon - good luck for your IUI tomorrow - will think of you at 1pm!

Some1

xx


----------



## Elpida

FM - hope everything goes well today

Ex


----------



## lulumead

Hope - hope your 1st IUI went ok...see you on the 2ww!

FM - good luck for today....see you on the 2WW too....there's going to be lots of us... so fingers crossed for lots of positive results!

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best to Hope and FM - thinking of you both


----------



## Roo67

Hope all went well for you both today -  

Really hope that the 2ww flies by for you.

r x


----------



## Mifi

Thanks guys

Basting went well today, I took a long lunch break and came home and watched 'Knocked Up' on DVD   wishful thinking!!!! I feel a bit sore down there but I know it will wear off shortly, also my ovary pain seems to be settling   so now officially on the 2WW  

Hope everyone is ok   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lulumead

hello IUI-er's

sorry but just have a couple of questions in preparation for my next cycle if needed...

can i ask of those of you who have been successful with IUI, how many of you had the HyCosy done?
did you use the same donor each time?
did you have medication?

I've been very low maintenance so far, all natural as ovulation pretty predictable, but I'm thinking a boost might be good and it was definitely useful being scanned...also as IVF might be next for me thought it might be a good idea to try some drugs and see how I respond?

any thoughts much appreciated...I might be jumping the gun but good to have a plan!

thanks v much
xx


----------



## indekiwi

Lulu, hope you're getting ahead of yourself   but in case not...

I had a hysterosalpingography (hsg - lots easier to say!  ) prior to my first treatment.  All my DIUI attempts have been scanned, medicated and triggered - 150ml of puregon seemed to produce from 3 to 5 follicles on every attempt.  I have been triggered as early as day 9 and as late as day 15 so I believe the scans give much more confidence that you're basting at the right time on every attempt.  I started in 2004 when I was 36, and finally got a BFP on my 4th attempt about 4 days after I turned 37.   On that try I got 5 follicles, 3 of which were of ideal size.  My personal view is that I would choose to maximise the likelihood of falling pregnant on every attempt - it is physically, mentally and financially a draining process that we put ourselves through when TTC, and if that means using medication and other interventions, then that is what I am prepared to do.  However, each individual needs to make a decision on what is really important to them, and I know a number of women who have chosen to do things as "naturally" as possible, some successfully and some not (and the same goes for those who have chosen the medicated route...there are no guarantees, sadly).  I used a different donor for each of the first four attempts, basically because the same donor never seemed to be available.    As soon as I had my son, I bought 10 straws of sperm from the same donor so that I could have the same biological history for my son's future sibling    However, events have somewhat overtaken me and I now find myself using donor eggs...truly, we cannot plan for all eventualities.    

A-Mx


----------



## some1

Hello Lulu - I had and HSG done before I started treatment which was all clear.  I used the same donor on all 5 treatments, first 4 IUIs totally natural, 5th IUI was with clomid, follicle tracking and trigger shot.  Think it could be a good idea to try medicated IUI before going on to IVF as this will give you and your clinic a chance to get a feel for how your body responds to these drugs - this is what I was planning to do if number 5 hadn't been successful (was really apprehensive about the idea of IVF and blasting my body with drugs, so decided to do 8 IUIs, gradually increasing stimulation before moving on to IVF).

Hoping you get a BFP this cycle so that you don't even have to think about any of this  

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lulu my clinic said to do hycosy before starting treatment, have also read it can improve chances of conceiving as everything has been flushed out, a bit of a spring clean  

Hope it's not a decision you have to make because this one brings you a nice BFP! x


----------



## lulumead

thanks for all the advice...think I shall probably do the hycosy...does anyone know, are you supposed to have it at a particular time in your cycle? and in which case I assume I wouldn't also be able to do an IUI in that same cycle?

something to ask the clinic tomorrow!!

xx


----------



## kylecat

Lulu - I had my hycosy on day 8/9 - that is when it is meant to take place I think, 

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Annaleah

Lulu - pretty sure the HyCosy I had done had to be done at certain time eg particular number of days afer AF day1 (but was a long time ago so relying on my memory).  Neither of the clinics I've used would allow me to start IUI unless they were confident I had patent tubes to reduce the chance of tx placing me at risk of ectopic. Also, the clinic that I am currently with seem to favour HSG thought they were happy with the HyCosy report from before.  I would check which is preferred - I think HyCosy is a bit cheaper. 
Annaleah


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

My clinic didn't specify a time in cycle and was done on day 21
Jovi x


----------



## Roo67

I was planning on a HSG before this cycle and I had to have it before cd 14 and 2-3 days after bleeding finished. This was to ensure I wasn't pregnant !!

R x


----------



## Lucy-Lou

Hello Roo,

It's Lucy-Lou here.  i joined about 4 months ago and said a few hellos but haven't been on the site for ages.  Feel a bit nervous to be honest! Feel very green and uniformed compared to others!  I didn't even know about a hycosy.  i am going to Denmark probably in March again to have another go and would be interested to have this done.  Can you tell me how you go about this - do you think my GP could arrange this quite quickly - needs to be done privately i suppose?

By the way, have you heard from Suitcase of Dreams recently?

Lucy-Loux


----------



## bingbong

Lucy-Lou, welcome back and don't worry about not knowing as much as some of the girls on here, some of them seem to know more than a lot of fertility doctors so you are not alone!!!!

If you check out the single abroadies thread then you can read all about Suitcase and what she has been up to  

Good luck!

Bingbong x


----------



## Lucy-Lou

Thanks Bingbong,

Appreciate the reassuring words!  You seem to be doing well with the old weight loss - something that I'm trying to do aswell!  Joining Slimming World again this week!  I've got to do s bit of  aswell! Nice to meet you and good luck 

Lucy-Loux


----------



## some1

Hello Lucy (and welcome back to the threads!)

I had my HSG done on the NHS.  I saw my GP in April 06 and asked for a referral for private IUI treatment at an NHS hospital.  The hospital's policy was that before they would give me fertility treatment I had to have gynae investigations, hence the HSG.  HSG was done in August 06, so about a 4 month wait.  I am sure you could ask your GP for a referral to your local NHS hospital gynae department in order to have your fertility assessed.  I guess it all depends on how quickly you want it done, if you go private you could probably have it done straight away.

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I had a private HSG the following week at the Princess Grace Hospital in London, it was plain sailing (and I have heard bad stories) I took brufen and paracetamol beforehand as they said,I also took some valium on my own back,  I was v sacred but the Professor was lovely and it was over in 10-15 mins. No cramping,pain etc etc

Good Luck

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Lucy - I had an HSG and unfortunately wasn't fine...  one of the few who do have a funny turn.  Very painfu period like cramps and blood pressure dropped to 80/40 (I've got low blood pressure anyway).  Had to be kept in for a couple of hours for observation.  Was gutted as the other ladie just got up and walked out afterwards!  I also had mine on NHS - although the wait was horrendous.  Have heard the hycosy is much less painful.  I, personally would take someone with you if you can - just in case.
Mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Can't remember if mine was the HSG or the hycosy - hycosy I think
Anyway, was all fine, minimal pain, no problems heading home by myself afterwards

However, as Mini says, a few people do seem to have a less positive experience, so perhaps you could have someone on standby to come and collect you if needed?

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

What is the difference between HSG and the hycosy? In terms of what they do? How much does it cost private? JJ1 you had one in London, do you remember how much that was?

Lucy-Lou good luck at SW!! There is a Belly Club area on here that you have to request access to in the technical area (can give you the link if you can't find it) and then you can talk to others trying to loose weight for tx and get support. Has been great and I am loosing way more since I joined it! Hopefully my ticker will look a lot better by the end of the week. 

Bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

Hi BingBong

I don't know what the difference is but I'm having a HyCosy at LWC on Thursday and its £450.

Had my consultation this week and am now moving onto medicated IUI, so tubes checked next week, then onto injecting gonal-f on next cycle.  Has anyone whose used this done back to back cycles or did you leave a cycle in between each go...I have to order the drugs in advance so just realised that unless you order the next cycle whilst in the 2WW, if I get a negative would have to wait to re-order.  The other option is to get enough for two cycles and if don't need it, won't care that I've spent money on drugs not needed.  Not sure what the best plan is.

Has anyone had any side effects with GonalF, totally forgot to ask this at the clinic  

Kind of lost track as to who is still IUI-ing?

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lulu good luck for Thursday  

Bingbong I don't know the difference either  

I just want to get going now 

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi bingbong - as far as I know its the medium used - hycosy is supposed to be less painful than HSG... but they both do the same - check the tubes are clear...  
I think hycosy is approx £360 private...
Hope that helps.... 
Lulu all the best with appointment - I didn't get any side effects with gonal f - but had great fun mixing it!  Pulled the plunger out to far and lost one lot... stabbed myself in the hand with the needle on another one... Ha ha... was only on a small dose though.
Take care and good luck x x x

Mini x x


----------



## indekiwi

I had my HSG under general anaesthetic and it was a helluva lot more than £350 - £400!    However, they were also checking for endometriosis and PCOS(?) as well as whether the tubes were clear, and it is the one thing I actually managed to get recommended by my GP and covered by private health insurance - joy!  

A-Mx


----------



## bingbong

Thanks guys,

I will ask my GP on Friday when I see her whether she will refer me for hycosy on the NHS. not sure what my chances are though!!! If not will look into places and how much they charge. 

I haven't quite decided whether to do IUI or egg share though, so will make that decision before paying or going through the pain!!

Jovi, I just want to get going too   it's hard waiting. And I need to find somewhere to live and get more stable in work before I stary actual tx, which sucks big time. It is hard being sensible sometimes   Hope that you get your morgage!!

BB x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, good luck for Thursday  

I've got no idea what the difference between a hyscosy and HSG are either. I had my HSG on NHS (had to wait just 4 wks from 1st consultation with gynae dept), and like most others I found it to be uncomfortable with a bit of period-like cramping. I also took paracetamol and ibuprofen about an hour before.

Bingbong, hope you manage to get a referral from your GP on Friday  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Annaleah

Lulu - hope your hycosy on Thursday goes well.  My clinic were happy with me doing back to back medicated IUIs.  If you're due to have regular scans and E2 bloods from day 8ish they should get an idea of how you respond.  You made need more or less gonal f that they orginally plan.  I only got enough meds for one cycle as I was told you don't start stimming till day3 which gives enough time for the clinic to fax a prescription to your chosen pharmacist.  I've used central homecare which seem very reasonable and can usually deliver to your home/ work the next day. 

Bingbong - hope you manage to get referral for investigations on NHS - that should save a few bob
Annaleah xx


----------



## lulumead

hello all

well, have had a pretty horrendous day.  Hycosy didn't go too well, I cried on the table when it started to hurt and then realised I was crying because I was having to do this on my own...ended up with one nurse stroking my hair and the other one letting me hold her hand.  They were both lovely.  Then my tubes went into massive spasms so it didn't work...they can't tell if my tubes are blocked or if the spasms were making the dye not get through.  I was so confident there was going to be nothing wrong, never had any infections/endo/gynae probs...regular cycles etc...assumed it would all be fine.  Basically its inconclusive but i suppose I have to assume tubes are blocked.  I have to go back and see the consultant and see what's next, which they will say is IVF.  As lovely as LWC are, I just don't think I can afford to do it there - any idea of costings for total cycle would be much appreciated...

so I might be joining you all at reprofit soon...just need to get my head around the sperm situation there.

feeling very very sad about it all...which is ridiculous as there are still options, just feel like my tubes might not even be blocked and if I had a partner I'd have the time to test this out but now if I want a baby, i don't have any option

sorry for the moany post...any of your words of wisdom would be very much appreciated

xxx


----------



## bingbong

Lulu,

    

So sorry to hear about your day and your trauma at the clinic. I'm afraid that I don't have any words of wisdom for you but wanted to say that I am thinking of you and that it is ok to feel   right now and to give you a big   

This journey is so tough as a single girl, and I think that we do have grieve a little for the fact that we are doing it alone. Was pleased to hear that the nurses were lovely.

Bingbong xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu       I felt exactly the same when I had my HSG - there was everyone else there with their husbands / partners...
I know they can do a lap and dye to check your tubes via keyhole surgery.  Is that an option?  All I remember is the immense pain I was in.  You take care    
As for IVF - that is such a hard decision to make - one we've all been through on the IVF thread, don't think of it as the worse case scenario, but the best - this way you know your eggs and sperm have actually met and shook hands!  Repro is lovely, I couldn't tell you cost wise for IVF though - although it does appear to be about half the price of the UK.  
Take care be strong and we're always here to cry on... mini x xx x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Lulu,

Big   - sounds like you've had a difficult day.

Wonder if you could try the tubes thing again but with sedation or something (I know JJ uses valium for these sorts of occasions) just so you can be sure whether there is a problem or whether you just reacted badly on the day

In the meantime, a few words to your questions: total cost of IVF incl sperm at LWC was about £5500 according to my spreadsheet - I've included all the drugs in there and every little expense which came up. I didn't shop around for my drugs (too lazy at the time) so you could def shave off a few 100s if you shopped around a bit. Same thing at Reprofit maybe around £3500 so there is a saving, although it's not as significant as it used to be as the £ is so weak at the moment against the €. Note I included here £400 for shipping sperm to Reprofit - would be cheaper if you just use their anon sperm at €100.

Since I've had cycles at both places I've got a good idea of the differences and costs etc, so feel free to PM me if further questions
Am so sorry you had such a horrid time today and hope you're feeling better soon
I know it's not the same at all, but you aren't doing this alone - we are all here with you - even if not in person most of the time

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lulu I am sorry hun   what a bad day you've had.  Mini's idea is a good one, might be worth talking to your consultant about a lap and die - and you'd be under anethsetic.  Or you could try again as Suity said with a mild sedative - definatley worth asking the question. You're in good company here to get your head around the idea of IVF.  

Take care hun, hope the pain has passed now x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu  , sorry to hear that you've had a traumatic day. As a couple of the others have suggested, could you not ask about having the procedure with a sedative? Maybe worth a try  

Take care  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

thanks all...not really sure if its worth doing it again...IUI stats aren't great anyway so I might be better cutting my losses sooner rather than later.

thanks suity for those costings...very useful...might well PM you with questions!

Not in any pain now, think it was more the emotional side that surprised me and then i felt very embarrassed for being so rubbish, and crying. 

have emailed reprofit to ask about getting consultation, might as well check them out!
x


----------



## indekiwi

Lulu, lots of     on such a lonely and sore day.  "Inconclusive" doesn't mean "blocked" sweetheart; please don't assume the worst scenario when - just maybe - your body was reacting to a very painful intrusion at the same time that emotionally you were coping with undergoing the hycosy on your own rather than with a partner.   Although not there in person, I guess there were somewhere upwards of 10 individuals on the singles board who were helping the nurses to stroke your hair and hold your hand too today - and who are here now to give you a cuddle and help you as much as you wish in terms of taking your next steps on this journey.  It isn't the same as someone being physically present - but we are all here anytime you need.  

A-Mx


----------



## Damelottie

Aw Lulu       . I am sorry, but indekiwi is so right. They had to say inconclusive because the dye made your tubes spams. It can act as an irritant like that sometimes. It did for me but was my cervix not tubes thankfully. 

I think we do this on our own and go through it without thinking of it too much - and suddenly it can all rush up and hit us as odd times   . I'm trying to think - was it Dottie who had this happen in her room in Reprofit? I remember somebody just suddenly feeling sad and lonely and overwelmed. 

You def musn't feel rubbish   . 

LL xxxxxx


----------



## lulumead

thanks all...they didn't say it was inconclusive, just that I needed to come back for a review but the nice nurse said that sometimes if it spasms it doesn't mean the tubes are blocked, just that that has stopped the dye getting through. It went through one side ok but slowly and the other not at all, but by then it was really cramping.

Suppose can only wait and see what they say.
x


----------



## Sima

Hi Lulu

Sorry to read you had such a hard day yesterday.  It can be difficult.  I had my hycosy 3 years ago and I was given an inconclusive result at the time since my tubes also went into spasm and they could not pass the dye through the tube.  They therefore suggested I have a laproscopy since that would be the one way to prove conclusivey if my tubes were open or not. Alternatively they suggeseted I go for IVF since it would by pass the tubes and given my high FSH IVF was probably going to be the best option for me all round.  At the time it proved to be too much for me so I can understand how you are feeling now.  Yes we are all strong determined women who have decided to take matters into our own hands rather than let life pass us by until it is too late but we can still feel overwhelmed at the whole process.  I know I do.  I do not feel sad all of the time but sometimes I get quite angry/sad that I am having to do all of this on my own and sometimes it can be difficult to know if I am making the right decisions (not about tx but about which treatment to take and what to do next etc......)  FF helps alot because I can either use the boards to rant, ask for advice or read about other people who are going through exactly the same as me.

I wish you all the best in your choices.  I know you will make the right one since you have been through so much already.    Keep thinking of the little prize waiting for you at the end.

I have my second hycosy next Thursday.  My first one went ok and I did not feel much pain just some mild cramping but who knows what will happen this time round.


----------



## lulumead

thanks so much Sima, really good and reassuring to hear a similar story.  Be interested to hear if your tubes spasm again or if they are clear - fingers crossed no spasms this time...I wonder if there is anything they can give to stop it happening.  If you're having IVF why are you doing another hycosy, just to check?  I have considered whether to do it again but I can't guarantee that it won't just spasm again and I wonder if the money is better spent elsewhere. It is hard sometimes deciding what to do for the best.

Good luck next week.
thanks again...and you're right, how would we be able to do it without this place for support.

Have taken the day off today and am about to go and hang out with some small children which is always good for taking my mind off it (bizarrely!).  With kids its so about being in the present moment and when my heads whirring, I find very therapeutic.

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lulu - I'm exactly the same. I find spending time with my nieces and nephew hugely therapeutic....no time to think about my worries when I'm looking after them....

Hope you have a good afternoon,
Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

Lulu, I hope that playing with the children has helped  

I asked my GP today about a hycosy and she wouldn't refer me because of the risk of infection and how invasive they are, and that no gynae would do one on me because it isn't indicated! damn her. 

Bingbong x


----------



## Sima

Lulu - I'm with you there with the kids.  I have loads of nieces and nephews and I love spending time with them.  I am actually in the process of signing up to do some voluntary work with kids in my local community.  I'm not too sure how it will pan out but I think it will be as a mentoring role - poor kids  

The doc just wants to have another check inside my uterus so this exam has nothing to do with my tubes this time though it would be good to see if they are clear.  I had a hysteroscopy last year and even though my uterus was all clear with no scaring at the time I have been told that the fact I had a fibroid removed could cause additional scarring which could lead to implantation issues so hence the need for another hycosy.  I guess he is being over cautious but if I get the all clear then it will be money well spent.  I do have other little fibroids which keep on growing back so I guess they can check they can have a look at those little buggers at the same time.

Enjoy the rest of your day off.  It's a shame it is so miserable outside.

Bingbong - I have just seen your post.  Did you tell your GP why you need a hycosy?  IE you need it for fertility reasons not just because you fancy it.  How maddening.


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Lulu sorry you have had such a hard time lately, I really hope things get better for you soon   

I had my baseline scan on Wednesday with bloods and all is well so I am now day 3 of stimming. At times I think I am crazy to go again so soon but at the moment I just don't feel able to stop even though having tx again is hard. The rollercoster journey just never seems to end and I flit between feelings of desparation & absolute loneliness to feeling calm with what will be will be   One thing I am really unhappy about is the wieght that I have put on since starting I have put on at least a stone and I feel the heaviest I have been ever   and I don't think my (.) (.) will ever be the same!! If this cycle turns out to be BFN I have decided to take a break until June and get to the gym to get back in shape. I still do yoga once a week but it really isn't enough   I also need to make more of an effort with food but once I get home from work I am mostly too exhauted to be bothered and If I do cook something from scratch I end up eating the same thing 3 days in a row   Anyway next scan on Thursday   

Happy weekend everyone   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Am I the only one having IUI right now??    gone very quiet here   well my next scan is Thursday with possible basting Fri 13th   if not defo Monday. Feels a strange cycle for me, my heart just doesn't feel there for this one   as twice I have nearly forgotten to do my Gonal-F jab only remembering to do 3/4 hours late    I still WANNA BE A MUM BAD!!!!!!! but just sick of tx - needles, scans, blood tests, juggling appointments, being poked and prodded and enduring the emotional rollercoaster - although lately I just feel numb like a machine getting on with it   Not sure if that is good or bad   I think after this cycle I will stop tx for a few months - everything seems to be pointing me to the fact that my body has had enough for now   and also funds are seriously depleted   Its so hard to keep up the   when I feel like this has completely consumed my life for soo long, sometimes I just feel like I am not me anymore and that person who once was, is now lost forever and I don't think that I can ever recover fully from this journey have the scars on my heart now and I'm battling to keep going if I'm perfectly honest just ran out of     I think - so defo feel it is time to stop for now at least. I will continue this cycle as so close to basting but like I say I am not thinking there will be good news for me at the end of the 2WW. 

Sorry just notice this post has turned into a moan  not even sure where it has come from  

One good thing about tx is I found you guys    Its amazes me how often I really think about you all, even though we are just virtual friends   Thrown in at the deep end we are all clinging to each other so we float  

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

FM  

Hope all goes well with scan on Thursday.  Don't blame you having a bit of time out - though it will hopefully be lots of time out because this one brings you a nice  

A couple of months with a bit less to worry about may be just what you need to re-charge the batteries so to speak - and to have room in your head to think about something different!

Know what you mean about thinking about everyone, I do too, just wish everyone could get good news, you put it so nice, clinging to each other as we float  

Take care and   this one's for you
Love
Jovi xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best FM       
mini x


----------



## indekiwi

FM, a few hours after my 4th IUI, I burst into tears in front of my very understanding friend and sobbed that I already knew the result (BFN), that I hadn't done everything I should have, should have lost some weight and was too heavy to conceive, hadn't knocked out drinking coffee, etc etc etc......and then had to go back a few weeks later a bit shell shocked to tell her that I was, after all, pregnant.  I only hope you are in the same position in a few weeks time... 

     

A-Mx


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Thanks so much for your messages, I am feeling a little better although really not looking forward to my scan tomorrow. In some ways I hope I get basted on Friday so at least I can then get back on the 2WW sooner and then get the result that I need and then get over that result one way or another.

Hugs to all   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lulumead

Hi Full Moon

Hope scan went ok today and basting works on Friday...think you might the only IUI-er at the moment! Its emotionally tough doing all this but it will happen eventually, our strength is just being put to the test every day - or so it seems  

I've had a month off and it does help getting a bit of perspective back...if only momentarily!

big   

Lxx

PS I'm just about to head to the clinic so they can tell me all about the results of the hycosy - hmmm, like I don't already know. So am already beginning to research IVF options...hoping they don't charge me for this consultation either as this will seriously P me off!


----------



## Mifi

Lulu - good luck with your results I really hope that you are pleasantly surprised at some good news  

Patterdale, thanks for sharing I really hope that you are right, although my scan didn't go well at all today and even with 9 days stimming I only have a couple of very small follies and usually I am ready to do trigger by day 10. I assume that if there is not much change with my scan on Monday the cycle will be abandoned - I guess my body is confirming how I feel that is, its had enough!!! Anyway will have to wait and see what happens on Monday if all is not great I will pull the plug as it is just a waste of my sperm and money.

Hugs to all   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## indekiwi

FM, I've been triggered as early as day 9 and as late as day 13 - every cycle is different so I   that this cycle isn't a waste for you.  A-Mx


----------



## Mifi

Thanks for that A-M I had no idea it could go on that long maybe this is the one ??


----------



## indekiwi

Yes, I found it profoundly irritating at the time...keeping everything crossed for you!   

A-Mx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, hope that your appt at the clinic went okay yesterday 

FM, hope that your follies have a growth spurt over the weekend and you are good to go on Monday  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

FM - hope that your little follies grow well over the weekend - my IUI's were all different I think so were as late as day 15,

R x


----------



## wizard

FM I've been basted as early as day 12 and as late as 16!  Hope your follies are growing nice and big.


----------



## Mifi

Thanks guys, fingers crossed for better news on Monday  

Happy weekend to all - I am have no plans other than sleep, I feel so exhausted and a touch of flu and sore throat so I am hoping the rest will fight off whatever bug I have picked up.

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

I had my scan today and I have one good follie that should make it  , so two more days stimming with trigger shot on Wednesday night and basting Friday lunchtime, although I do still feel like a BFP is a million miles away   The doc asked me if I was feeling ok and asked about my stress levels as this cycle I have not responded as well as I normally do - I then burst into floods of tears blurting out its not fair that everyone around me gets to have babies and not me    i'm so embaressed   I am usually more controlled & so much stronger   Anyway to cut a long story short the clinic are forcing me to have a few months rest if this cycle turns out to be BFN as they think my body needs a rest as it is showing signs of stress and they want me to recuperate mentally too   I know I should look at this positively but its so hard. I spent most of the weekend researching IVF   Anyway I don't have any choice but to stop for a while after this tx because there is only 1 clinic here so I guess thats that  

Hope you are all ok   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lulumead

Hi FM

Hope follie does its job and produces you a lovely egg.  Its not surprising that your body is showing signs of stress, this is stressful! And don't worry about crying, i had an embarrassing moment like that during my hycosy!!! I figure that they must see people crying all the time this is an emotional journey.

Crossing absolutely everything that this is the one that works and you don't have to think about having time off.                

Roll on friday.

take care.
xx


----------



## wizard

FM it's so damn hard isn't it, you psyche yourself up and it's then so unpredictable.  It made me a complete wreck, so I wouldn't worry about the crying!  Keeping everything crossed for you and your follie this time


----------



## Felix42

FM, wishing you and your follie lots of      

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Mifi

Thanks guys, fingers crossed


----------



## RedRose

Hi, everyone, I'm a longtime lurker mainly on the Reprofit and Serum threads, now deciding it's time to get serious .  Wishing everyone who's having a bad time all the luck in the world for the future and everyone who's close to achieving their dream congratulations.  The boards have helped me so much in dark times and it's great to see people get their BFPs and their babies.

I am 41, only started ttc at 40 , maternal instinct took a while for me!  Became pregnant first time of trying naturally ( very lucky I know at my age ) only to lose my baby at 10 weeks.  Pregnant again a few months later, but lost very quickly at 6 weeks ( knew from the start that this pregnancy would not last ).  I know sadly many of you know how devastating miscarriage can be.  But the knowledge of how happy I was when the first pregnancy was going well keeps me going.  

Am posting here as my longterm relationship didn't survive the strain of the last 18 months and I draw a lot of encouragement from the fact that so many girls are going ahead on their own.  I come from a single parent family and I had on the whole a happy and stable childhood so I know 2 parents aren't essential.  I feel I'm in a grey area as regards what option to go for as the miscarriages seem to tell me my eggs aren't great, but that I might have one or two good ones left and tubes are obviously ok.  My FSH last month was 11.8 so again, not great but not terrible.  Help!  Also like most of us I have limited funds    Think part of the problem is I can't let go even now of just wanting that first baby back, sorry if this brings up painful memories for people.

Sorry this is such a grim post!  Just wondering if anyone can let me know the costs of IUI at Reprofit, I've tried emailing them but I never get any reply.  I think I would be happy to use their sperm bank ( I have always liked Eastern European men and once had a gorgeous Russian boyfriend! ).  Or would I be better to try OEIVF a couple of times before going to donor eggs?  Does anyone know how much info you get on the sperm donors there and also how you are stimulated and how they keep track of this being in a different country?  

Sorry for such a long first post, when you lurk it all gets bottled up!  Would really appreciate any advice and info, 
                          Many Thanks, Rosi


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Rosi,

Can't help with IUI costs at Reprofit as I'm on IVF but pretty sure it's cheap   Sure someone will be along soon with more info

Re sperm donors there, you get the bare minimum info - height, hair and eye colour and that's about it I think.  Re stimms and monitoring - they will ask you to have scans in the UK and call/text with the results - that way they can keep an eye on things and alter doses where necessary...

Hope this helps, and welcome - we are an ever expanding group of singles here and it's great to have so much support from people going through the same thing,

Wishing you all the very best,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

Hi Rosi, I think it may be as cheap as 100 euros for IUI at Reprofit but Misti or Joe should be able to confirm that. It's then another 100 euros for Reprofit sperm.

So sorry to hear of your loss but welcome here, you've come to the right place!  Wishing you lots of  with your next treatment.

All, I've just set up a poll to see where we are all at currently and it can be found here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178774.0

Please pop across and vote when you've a minute.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Hi Rosi -and welcome!  


Yes, IUI at Reprofit is 100 Euros which includes any scans you have there. Sperm is another 100 and as Suitcase said, you get very little info.

As for which treatment to go for, have you filled in the online questionnaire at Reprofit website? If you do this, the dr ( Stepan ) will look at it and answer your questions!(This is all free - as is a first consultaion if you want to go over and meet him, see the clinic etc)

I was stimmed with Clomid (only costs about £5) and responded well, but others have been on Gonal F which is more expensive - this wil deppend on your history, blood results etc

So sorry to hear of your m/c's. Lots of   and   that you know that joy again and this time have the full 9 months  

Best wishes
Misti xx


----------



## madmisti

Just to let you know that poor FM had her IUI cancelled - the only Dr on the island where she lives who can prepare the sperm was called off island the day before she was due to be basted. She is absolutely devastated and after all she has been through the last few months, is very low and struggling. Please keep her in your thoughts and send her positive vibes across the ether!

Thanks
Misti xx


----------



## Felix42

Oh that's dreadful. Poor poor FM.   
So sorry to hear of what you've been through FM. 
Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## RedRose

Yes that is awful for FM,  so sorry   I have read some of her posts on another thread, I really hope that after this things take a turn for the better.  It's just so unfair.

Thanks so much for the welcome and the info, Felix, Suitcase and Misti.  I've just found the newbies thread .  Too late!  The difference in cost between here and CZ for IUI is incredible, isn't it?  I didn't know that there was a questionnaire on the Reprofit site, I'll try that.  And the first consultation and scans being free! so different from here.

Must admit I was hoping you would answer, Misti, as I read about your IUIs on the Reprofit thread, I think, and knew you would know all the facts.  I feel very lucky that so many FFs are willing to share their experiences, especially when it involves going abroad, makes it less scary for us latecomers!  So sorry the IUIs didn't work out for you, but do you feel more settled about going onto DEIVF knowing that you tried them?  Part of me feels that I would be less worried if I was lucky enough to get pregnant with donor eggs, as the risk of miscarriage would be much less than with my own?  I also have plenty of characteristics I would be happy not to pass on to my child!

Can I ask as well how you found using Clomid?  I have read a few things about how it can thin the uterus lining, which worried me a bit.  Sorry for bombarding you with questions.  Please tell me push off if too personal!  Hope your wait for a donor is a short one.
                                  Thanks again everyone, 
                                                          Rosi.


----------



## bingbong

FM   I am so sorry about what happened.  

Rosi, welcome you will get heaps of useful advice here!

Bingbong x


----------



## madmisti

Rosi  - ask away - that is what we are here for!! And yes, the difference in price is amazing, but i can assure you the clinic is just as good and the drs justas experiened and knowledeable as in UK!!

I was lucky on the Clomid on 2 counts - first, my lining was fine and second I had no side effects at all  

As I hadn't had fertility treatment before these IUI's, it was def right to give those a go before going onto IVF. I would have liked to try Own Egg IVF but the cost versus success rate ( about 20%) means I have had to decide to move straight to embryo adoption ( 40%) and then, if it doesn't work DE IVF. Took me a lot of time and trauma to make decision but happy with it now. As you say, lots of risks are reduced this way - genetic probs associated with old eggs, miscarriage rate etc.

Feel free to ask more questions - and/or PM me.

Take care
Misti xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Rose and welcome.

I had 8 IUI's all with clomid and my lining was always fine, moved onto injectables for the final 3 and still lining was fine. I have recently had minimal stimulation IVF using clomid and Gonal F and my lining was thinner than usual, but still ok at ET. 
I had some side effects such as hot flushes which were managable but the worst for me was insomnia, I fell asleep ok but was either awake for 2-3 hours during the night or woke upto 10 times a night. not sure wheter it was all a side effrect of meds or treatment as a whole.

I was quite happy to do IUI's as like Misty didn't have any reason to doubt my fertility and was really the only option given to me by cons at the time. Not sure what next for me now........ just considering options as not sure how much longer I can carry on emotinally and financially.

Wishing all the luck in the owrld - it is both scary and exciting when just starting out. (actually the beginning of each treatment is too )

R xx


----------



## RedRose

Hi, Bingbong ( love your dogs ), Patterdale, Roo and Rose, thanks for welcome.  I already feel better having overcome my lurking tendencies at last and admitting to my addiction to these boards.

FM if you are reading, I hope there is a beautiful baby at the end of the rainbow for you.  I can remember how upset I used to get when my partner would be working away and I would miss yet another month of ttc, thinking that could have been the one.  Must be so much worse when you have been through so much to gear yourself up and then this happens.  Something I read from someone which helped me, ( sorry can't remember who ) who had had a horrendous journey but who did finally get her baby, was that she knew once she had him that this was the baby she was meant to have and that without all those other awful times she wouldn't have ended up with him.  But I know it doesn't take away the pain and the frustration at the time.

Felix, I've done your poll, and I've filled out and sent the Reprofit consultation form ( hope my emailing abilities don't let me down ).  Feeling excited already but the one thing I don't like about having to go abroad is leaving my four feline babies even for a couple of days although I have a friend who will catsit for me.  Misti, how many do you have and is Benji weighing himself in your pic?  Mine are old ladies and gents Sugar 12, Tinkerbell 13 ( Sugar's mum ), Coco 14 and Lily ( the love of my life ) 17! although you wouldn't know it from the way they bomb around and wreck everything   Good preparation for children, tho.

Misti, I have no reservations about going abroad from the standard of care point of view.  I was a learning disabilities staff nurse, and have worked in hospitals off and on for 18 years and have to say most of the foreign people I worked with were among the best of my colleagues.  Have to say regretfully that in my experience a lot of British doctors can be a bit complacent even arrogant especially when they are talking about things they know very little about! 

Thanks to everyone for the info on Clomid, that's reassuring.  Might be good for me as when I had a scan ( saw Mr ******* at the Miscarriage Clinic ) he measured my lining at 15mm on about day 20 of my cycle which maybe is too thick?  We were checking to rule out polycystic ovaries.  I was such a newbie that I thought it would be an abdominal scan but was too late to back out when he produced the probe!  

                              love and hugs to all, Rosi.


----------



## madmisti

Rosi - the famous dildo cam!! Sorry you got a surprise on that one! But get used to it - you have a lot of close ups with those on TTC journey  

4 cats! - I have 2 - Benji in the pic (and yes, those are scales! He was exactly 1kg when that was taken at about 12 weeks, but is now 4.5 kg at 16 months!) and Raffi - a tabby and white who is 6 months older. Ended up with 2 young cats after older one died ( so got Raffi) and then my 4 yr old died very suddenly just before Xmas 2008, so got Benji. I also have an 8 1/2 yr old dog, Ellie. It seems a lot of us singlies in particular, have 'fur babies'    I hate leaving mine too, but you can at least go for just one or two nights (though I normally went for an extra 1 or 2 to have scan there as actually worked out cheaper!)

Only reason I mentioned Reprofit being ok is because huge difference in price can make you wonder...!

Only way to find out how we respond to the various drugs is to take them I'm afraid - but if you normally have a nice thick lining, hopefully Clomid won't cause any probs. You should hear back from Stepan re your emailed form fairly soon - hope that helps you with plans for treatment etc.

Do check out the Reprofit and Single Abroadies threads - you will get to know more people - not just those doing IUI. Can be hard at first - you feel like everyone knows each other already and you will not fit in etc, but I can assure you my fears on that score were unfounded  

Take care
Misti xx


----------



## bingbong

I didn't realise that Reprofit was so cheap for IUI, that has really made me think. I was totally going down the egg share route at LWC, but maybe I should try an IUI or two at Reprofit. Although flights and stuff would add to the price I guess. And sperm, not sure if I would be happy with their sperm, and if you then import from Denmark or USA it gets more expensive.   great, more thinking for me to do!!! Does anyone know the percentage for IUI at Reprofit? I know that it is different for everyone but a general would be good. 

I would be lost without my fur babies. I have one called Lilly too Rosi, although with 2 l's. She is the tricolour in the pic, she is 8 in May. Casey, my big girl is gong to be 10 on Wednesday, I can't believe that. It is scary as ten is the average age a cavalier lives for. No where near as old as cats unfortunately.

hmmmm, got this IUI going round in my head now  

Bingbong x


----------



## bingbong

I just emailed Reprofit! I feel a little sick!!! 

Bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Brilliant bingbong - Iknow the other will agree -its ace there!!
Take care x x x
First step's always the hardest x x


----------



## lulumead

Big      Full Moon, that is devasting and extremely unprofessional of your clinic. Wish was some way of it being different.  

Hello rosi ... welcome to our lovely group.

how exciting Bing Bong...reprofit does sound like a fab clinic.

xx


----------



## madmisti

Hi Bing Bong - I expect you will have a wait for tx at LWC so  you could do IUI's at Reprofit in mean time. THere is no wait if suign their sperm. I used their sperm and costs including flights, airport parking and hotel worked out about £ 350 - £400 all in per cycle. Would obviously be more if you import sperm from ESB. I was given 10-12% chance of it working - at age 40 with good FSH etc.

Hope that helps, and that you hear back from Stepan soon  

Your **'s are gorgeous - and Happy Birthday to Casey for Wednesday. And remember avergae life spans are just that  - average! Hopefully you will have many more years to share together yet  

Tke care
Misti xx


----------



## bingbong

thanks guys,
typical of me to email them on a weekend when I then have to wait for the reply for longer   

misti, thanks for the costings, that really is cheap isn't it! Can I ask who you flew with? I looked at the Grand and it looked quite expensive, wonder if there is somewhere cheaper, but then it would be nice to stay where other FFs were likely to be.

This might be a stupid question but I don't know all that much about all of this   but do they use washed sperm that they put into the uterus? I guess as it is called IUI they do, but wanted to check. 

I really want to pop on a plane and do it now!   

Casey says thanks for the bday wishes Misti, you are right about average being average, but she is showing her age in many ways. I am just being an overprotective mother  

Bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Bing Bong - try gtahotels.com - they often have the Grand at very reasonable rates although it does vary according to time of year.

Another popular place with FF'rs is the Voronez 1 so you could also try that. 

Brno is quite small, so any relatively central hotel will mean you are not far from others and the clinic

If you fly with Ryanair out of Stansted you can get very cheap flights - again, you need to watch for their special offers and it can be more expensive if you have to book at the last minute. There is one flight per day so not much flexibility there, and the luggage restrictions are strict - but if you are just popping over for a couple of nights for IUI that shouldn't be a problem. No one else flies direct to Brno. I flew BA from Heathrow to Vienna and then got the train - bit of a faff but I had Air Miles so flights were free. Stansted is a nightmare for me - takes longer to get there than to fly to Brno! 

Good luck!
Suitcase
x

/links


----------



## bingbong

Suity,

Thanks for that link, I checked it for a random date (that just happens to co-inside with my next cycle   ) and it is much cheaper, and the Grand came up cheaper than the others. It is so tempting that I really want to book it for April, and just try and see what happens. But I think that maybe I am getting ahead of myself   

Has anyone had a BFP from IUI at Repro? Maybe less people go there for IUI but everyone seems to get BFPs from IVF, so wondered if it does happen!

Just need to think about the sperm issue, and whether I would be happy with their sperm or not, and if not is it worth importing and the added cost? Are there many blonde/blue eyed czech's? 

Thanks guys, great to have here and the czech link to go to and find answers to some of the questions!

Bingbong x


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone, hope you're all having a nice laid-back Sunday.  

Hi lulumead, interested to see you are maybe going to adopt from China.  I looked into it briefly a while back but at the time they seem to have stopped letting single women adopt unless I got the wrong end of the stick ( I know they did allow it in the 90s ).  That's really good news if they are doing it again but why does it have to take so long!  I also watched a documentary about the number of babies ( mostly girls again I think ) in orphanages in India where they can grow up to have very difficult lives.  Made me feel a bit guilty about trying to have my own but the long wait, the expense and the scrutiny your life comes under puts me off.  I know they really look at your health record and I 've had some time off work with depression/stress when my mum was ill so don't know if I would pass muster!  Best of luck with it, in an ideal world I'd maybe have one of my own and adopt a girl to bring them up together.

I had a lovely chilled out evening with a couple of friends last night, one of whom made us some ciabatta with tomatoes and Leerdammer cheese.  Went to bed and dreamed that my ex and Prince Charles  were fighting over me in my house.  Charles was whirling me around a la Strictly Come Dancing and my ex was stomping around trying to move packs of printer paper!   I am interpreting this to mean that my prince is about to walk into my life and all my problems will be over!  Or that Leerdammer cheese is powerful stuff and maybe there should be a warning on it.  I can't blame any fertility drugs bcos I'm not on any.

Misti, is nice that you are able to have cats and a dog.  I think mine are a bit too old and mad to accept one now.  I hope to have one when I'm older but in the meantime I sponsor a dog called Bounty for the Dogs Trust who can't be rehomed as he's a bit aggressive.  Imagine my surprise when I received a Valentine ( the only one I got ) from Bounty!

Unfortunately my friend who catsits is going to Spain for a "fire festival" in March exactly when I will be ovulating so that's another month gone!  Still would have been a push to get organised for then so  for April.  had thought anyway about giving March a miss as would prefer to avoid a baby having their birthday too near Christmas ( I should be so lucky)  And would imagine Brrrrrrno! is still pretty cold in March.

Is anyone out there being treated at the Wessex near Southampton?  I have thought about IUI or IVF there as it is near to me and had some blood tests there after my miscarriages but at the time they had a long waiting list for sperm. Wondering whether it would be an idea to do one cycle there altho expensive to see how I respond to the drugs before heading out to another country?  

                      Hope everyone has a stress free week to come, love Rosi.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Redrose-Coco and Kylecat have/are cycling at Wessex
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes both Coco and Kylecat are at the Wessex and very positive about it (Coco transferred sperm there from another clinic though so did not have any wait)

I looked into it (I'm in North Hampshire) but the wait for sperm was 9-12 months for me (I'm CMV negative and they insist on you being same CMV status as the donor, which not all clinics do...)

Worth a call to ask them what the current wait list is though as they are apparently a really good clinic

Suitcase
x


----------



## kylecat

Hi redrose - just noticed your post and wanted to say welcome. As Suity and JJ1 have said I had treatment at The Wessex In Southampton from Feb last year until August. I had 3 goes at IUI and I used a donor from their own (very small) sperm bank. Because I was CMV positive I went straight to the top of their waiting list as most of their donors are CMV negative. Most people who have the blood test are CMV negative so I was unusual. Not sure what CMV is apart from that it's a harmless virus that is easily picked up especially if you work in an environment with lots of children (I'm a teacher!)

After having 3 unsuccessful goes at IUI I decided to onto IVF. Unfortunetly there was no more suitable sperm left at the clinic so they instead organised for donor sperm to be transfered from somewhere else (Leicester I think). It was fairly easy to do but I think they did go out of their way for me because I was a current patient and because I wanted to have IVF. You will have to give them a ring to find out - margaret the IUI nurse knows quite a lot about the donor sperm situation so ask to speak to her. 

The Wessex is predominantly a clinic for couples - not many single women are treated there. But DO NOT let that put you off. It is a fantastic clinic - all the consultants are women and extremely knowlegable. Sue Ingamells is fantastic. The nurses are lovely and so kind, compassionate and caring. They all completely understood why I was doing this as a single woman and were really encouraging and helpful. 
I was lucky and my IVF cycle worked first time but even if it hadn't I would still rate this clinic very very highly!

If you would like any further info - please let me know

Kylecat xxx


----------



## lulumead

Hi redrose

I was lucky and got my application into China before their regulations changed and i am no trapped in a looooonnnnggggg wait, current prediction is for a referral in 2013 which would make the whole process 7 years!  I started my homestudy in feb 2006 and my papers landed in china in dec 2006!  So who knows if it will ever come off, all I can do is wait!

Good luck with you plans.
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, so sorry that your IUI has been cancelled      

RedRose, welcome to the group and good luck with your journey  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all, thanks for info about Wessex and CMV. I would imagine I am CMV+ having been exposed to almost everything through being a nurse!  I also as a student nurse worked in special schools and trained as a teaching assistant.  Must be the only infection that might help you get to the top of the waiting lists for once!  

Hi back Lou-Ann, another gorgeous furbaby.

Suity, JJ1 and Kylecat, I have found the Wessex very approachable and friendly: even tho I have had only had blood tests there and have never met Sue Ingamells, I've received 2 helpful letters from her along with the results which I wasn't expecting.  I live in the New Forest so it is not too far.  It is only the fact I could afford more "goes" at a foreign clinic that holds me back.  Congrats Kylecat and Patterdale on your pregnancies, that is fantastic, you must be very excited.

Lulumead, you must be a very patient person!  Have you read the book by Emily Buchanan ( think she used to be a reporter on Newsnight).  She had multiple miscarriages and then adopted 2 gorgeous Chinese girls.  I think it is called The Long Road to Motherhood and it was a really interesting book.
                        must go, am exhausted from doing VERY little today, love Rosi.


----------



## madmisti

Bing Bong  - Suity has already pointed you in direction of GTA hotels, and there is OTEL. com too. I used Otel and the good thing there is you earn money back from a booking that you can use on the next one. Also they have a policy that if you cancel a booking more than 4 days in advance, you get ALL your money back - so might be worth booking anyway and you can always change it nearer the time. A tip - check each night of your stay separately as sometimes works out cheaper. For example, when I went for 3 nights , it quoted me £50 a night, but when I put each night in separately got something like, £ 40, 42 and 46. No idea why but is worth checking as you may save!If you do it this way, you just have to get your room key re- charged.

As already said, Ryan Air fly direct from Stansted to Brno - only one that goes to Brno. Otherwise, it is Vienna, Prague or Bratislava. Brno flights vary quite a bit but most I have paid is about £35 one way.Least I have paid is £10! Further in advance you book, cheaper it is  - sometimes it is actually cheaper to book ahead a couple of possible dates and just lose one of them than book when dates are 100% def!

Yes, sperm is washed for IUI. 

Sorry Casey is showing her age - it is the hard part of being mum to **'s - but I still hope you have some lovely, happy, rich memories to make with her for a good while yet 

Rosi  - sorry I don't live near enough to look after your cats   It's lovely that you sponsor Bounty - and fancy getting a Valentine   My **'s didn't bother  - and they don't do anything for my BD, Xmas etc either    I already had a cat when I got my dog as a puppy and it did take her a while to get used to the new invasion, but it was OK. And the cats I have got since ( both rescued older ones and kittens) have all been used to dogs before coming to me which i think is actually important ( and vice versa - if bringing a dog into a home with cats, the dog should be used to living with them!). My current cats don't sleep with the dog (previous ones have) as they prefer me or each other, but they do rub against her and purr very loudly!!  Good luck with decision making re Wessex etc - I had no fertility tx in UK at all due to cost so first one was at Reprofit, but it was all fine.

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend - mine was ok - nothing very special occurring  

Love
Misti xx

/links


----------



## bingbong

Misti, thanks for that! Really useful tips. The full refund policy sounds great too, for when that damn AF doesn't play game. Do people normally get a single room with the America Breakfast, or the double with the continental, it only seems to be a couple of pounds difference. The flight prices sound great, they were a lot more with Ryan Air in March when I had a look to see though, but if you can get them so cheap in advance as you say it might be worth buying for dates and then not going.

I haven't heard back from Stepan yet, which is dissapointing, I know that he has heaps of other things to do, but I want to hear what he has to say! Still, there is no great rush as I need to loose more weight before I have tx, want to give myself the best chance. 

So much to think about!! 

Thanks
Bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Bingbong - I stayed in a single last time - its quite nice - small though - this time have gone for the double, although the breakfast is a buffet style so I'd imagine there's no difference.......
Take care mini x x x


----------



## bingbong

£8?! How is that possible??

Thanks guys, still not heard back from Stepan though  

Bingbong x


----------



## madmisti

Bing Bong - breakfast is same for all guests  
I have stayed in both double and single - single is small at back ( quieter at back - worth emailing them for a room at back once you have booked as ones at front have noise from trams from 6 am!). Single is fine for a couple of nights.


Misti xx


----------



## bingbong

Thanks Misti,

I have YET another question I'm afraid. Do any of the drugs for medicated IUI need to be kept in a fridge? 

I bought some folic acid today, thought that I had better start preparing  

However, STILL no word from Reprofit, I emailed them on Saturday, does it normally take this long

Thanks
Bingbong x


----------



## madmisti

Bing Bong - hope you get reply soon - can be worth giving them a nudge! Think Stepan gets hundreds of emails a day!

As for drugs needing to be kept in fridge - will depend what you are on! If Clomiphene (=Clomid)then no - it is a tablet. The trigger shot does but , unless you have all scans in UK and only go over day before IUI, you can get it form clinic when there.

Don't worry about askigng questions - that is what we are here for and all of us have asked ( and continueto ask0 questions beause there is always someone here who has travelled the road ahead of us 
Misti xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Misti just wanted to say thanks hun for the IUI info - no doubt I'll be picking your brains again as soon as I'm good to go


----------



## aweeze

New home ladies


----------



## madmisti

Me first  

Misti xx


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,
      Happy Birthday to Casey, Bingbong, I emailed my consultation to Reprofit on Sat as well I think and I still haven't had a reply either.  I wish they could just send a quick "we've got your email and will respond soon" back and then at least we would know it's been received even if they haven't got time to answer it.  I think Reprofit have been victims of their own success, when I started lurking, there wasn't even a waiting list! 
      Just noticed your weightloss ticker too, well done.  I've fluctuated wildly in weight thru my life from being quite big to being thin, prob too thin at times, until I settled about about 9 and 1/2 stone.  However put on about a stone after my first miscarriage that I just can't seem to shift.  Wouldn't have minded so much if I'd had a baby to show for it.  At least I tell myself I'm unlikely to get stretch marks as I have plenty of "give" in the stomach area!

Misti, congrats on being first.  My cats are a nightmare to look after as I have 2 that I have to keep apart as Sugar who is a Bengal once attacked Lily (he is twice her size) so badly I thought she would die of shock.  He is a very soppy cat with humans but I have never trusted him with Lily since so he and his mum Tinkerbell went to live with my mum.  Sadly my mum died of cancer ( 4 weeks after diagnosis, hence my scepticism about doctors ) Christmas 2008 shortly after my first miscarriage, and I couldn't bear to re-home them so I brought them home.  Luckily I have a fairly large house so I separate them.  But I always worry that a catsitter will forget to shut doors, etc.  My cats are all indoor cats as well ( they have a run into the garden but look at me as though I am mad if I open the window unless the temp is over 80 degrees! ), so as you can see why I worry about going away!

Suity, I spoke to Margaret at the Wessex, she was very helpful but unfortunately their "sperm situation " hasn't improved so still a long wait.  However, I think the patient can buy in from other clincs as Kylecat found, or the sperm banks if they want.  She also said they have had zero success with IUI with women over 40 so I don't know if they would want to treat me.  I wonder why the success rate is so low?  Is it because a lot of the women in couples who use IUI ( who make up most of the statistics I suppose ) have had difficulty getting pregnant naturally?  Would be interesting if a study could be done of single women in that age bracket with no known fertility problems.  
      I also asked her if they were willing to do scans, provide support etc if I were to use Reprofit and I got the impression that they MIGHT do this ( providing the patient had had an initial consultation at the Wessex and the treatment plan was agreed with one of their consultants ), so that would be useful.  I know they link with a couple of Spanish clinics but these are very expensive.

      TRYING to be patient but just want to get started !!!!! Hope everyone is ok, love Rosi.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi there,

I emailed Stepan last night and got a reply a few hours later.....are you using the info email address or his direct email address? If you don't get a reply in the next day or two, try emailing him direct ([email protected])

Thanks for the update on the Wessex RedRose - have decided to stick with Reprofit for another 2 tries - have my 2 vials of sperm there, so makes sense. And if no luck then, well I think it's going to be donor eggs....let's see

Hope you can get going soon, I know how it feels to just want to be getting on with it  
Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

Rosi,   thanks so much for wishing casey a happy birthday. that is very sweet of you!!! I totally understand about the weight, it has always been a battle with me. It is only now that I have this as an incentive that I am loosing, and it is great!! I am very happy.

The cat thing sounds like a nightmare!! I had two cats that couldn't be in the same room together, but it wasn't anything like that!! I am worried about my dogs too, if I have tx abroad, especially cos the dates for going are so up in the air. but I am sure that it will work out.

Still no message from reprofit for me either   thanks for the direct email suity! I will try that on friday if I haven't heard. 

Bingbong xx


----------



## madmisti

Rosi - oooh - does sound tricky with the cats. This is the first time I have had cats so close in age and it is lovely that they get on so well. I love it when they wash each other, curl up together etc as never had 2 that would do that before. They do occasionally get a bit over excited when playing, and one or the other will squeal. But must be very tricky not being able to trust one with another, and can see why you would worry when away. Hope your friend who cat sits won't be going away again for a while and you can feel comfortable to leave them while you go to Reprofit for tx

Bing bong - yeah - Happy Birthday Casey!! Did you make her a cake 

Both of you - hope you get replies to your emails soon. Guess Stepan has to find the time to read through your results etc - it is frustrating but you would never get this service ( and FREE ) from UK clinic!!  Hopefully you will hear by weekend  

Misti xx


----------



## bingbong

no cake was baked but she did get an extra special treat and then some left over roast chicken, and that made her very happy.

Still no email, I am going to email him directly on the email Suity gave if still nothing. I have booked into LWC to go to their general fertility open day on saturday 28th March, so that is exciting. Will find out about egg share as well as IUI (which I wouldn't do there but good to learn more). 

I just worry about the low success rates with IUI, and the added cost of a hycosy that adds quite a lot, and is it worth doing IUI without or do you need to have one? Anyone know what causes blocked tubes? Then I might be able to decide if I am at risk or less risk.

So some small steps being made towards this!!!

Bingbong x


----------



## some1

Hello Bingong - my clinic quoted a success rate of 22-24% which is quite a lot higher than other clinics.  The reason for this seems to be that they are pretty selective about who they offer IUI to.  If your results are all good you could have a similar chance of success ?  I was successful on my 5th treatment at the age of 36 with FSH of 6.2 and clear HSG (both about a year before BFP).  I don't think there is any way to know for sure about whether your tubes are clear, although if you have not had any previous problems with menstrual cycles and/or pain that has to be a good sign - I had my HSG done on the NHS, as did LouAnn quite recently - she only had to wait a month or so - maybe it could be worth you looking into this?

Some1

xx


----------



## bingbong

Hi Some1,

Jasmine is so cute, congratulations!!!! 

Thanks for your reply, I did ask my GP about a HSG and she said that no gynae would touch me until I had been trying and not conceived, think that she blanked the fact that I am single and won't be trying the conventional way. I didn't feel comfortable telling her again what I was doing and persisting. I probably should have pushed it! So that option is out, unless I go and see a different GP. I don't know, I find it hard explaining what I am doing and asking for things.

Your % look good. Can I ask what clinic you used? My FH is 5.6 and I know that I ovulate every month, I think that my chances would probably be ok. 

It is so confusing and there is so much to think about!!! Any advice or suggestions gratefully received.

Bingbong x


----------



## Annaleah

Hi  Bingbong, 
My clinic quote similar figures for IUI (23% ish) but I think that is becuase all their IUI cycles are stimulated (usually low dose gonal-f from D3), they do bloods and scans every other day from day 8 so they can track follies and so they can trigger you before your LH starts rising. My clinic also won't offer IUI unless you have had HyCosy or HSG as they don't want to place px at increased risk of ectopic if there is a problem with tubal patency.

I also have PCOS and am around the same age as you - the only problem I had with IUI is that I over responded with low dose gonal f (had 5 big follies and about 22 in total) so IUI was abandoned.  I also ridiculously over responded with IVF cycle (75+ follies) which is a risk with PCOS.  I think if I was going to try IUI again I may consider asking for clomid rather than something that would put me at higher risk of overresponding/ abandoned cycle again.
Feel free to PM me if you have any questions
Annaleah x


----------



## lulumead

hi Bingbong

My FSH and LH were both good 4.5/5.6 i think! and I have never had any pain/infection, have very regular cycles, ovulate etc...but after 3 IUI's that didn't work I had a hycosy where my tubes went into spasm so I have no idea if they are working or not...and I was surprised to think they might be blocked as had no reason to think that....anyway...I wish i had done hycosy first as at least then I would have known tubes might be a problem and not wasted my money or if knew for certain they were clear would have been inclined to go for at least 6 IUI's as they seems a good amount of time for it to work if no known problems.  Not sure if that helps.

Good luck.

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Bingbong, 

Some1 and myself were/are being treated at Birmingham Womens Hospital. Following a referral from my GP, I had an initial consultation with the gynae dept (took approx 4 weeks from referral), who arranged blood tests and HSG (done approx 4 weeks after initial consult). I am now waiting for my follow up consultation on 11th March before being referred to the ACU (not so quick i'm afraid - almost 3 mths!). All this has been done on the NHS though saving a few pounds, so maybe worth looking into.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## wizard

Bingbong you're GP is talking poppycock!

Firstly, I had a HSG which revealed 1 blocked tube.  It could have been a spasm, as on the one IUI I conceived I ovulated from the ovary where my 'blocked' tube was.  Of course the other tube may have picked the egg up but in a way it doesn't really matter.  With the supposedly one tube I conceived (unfortunately a chem pregnancy).

Regarding your GP - I went to mine saying I was single, wanted to have a child using donor sperm and asked to be referred to a clinic that treated single women.  I was referred as requested and the clinic as standard undertook an HSG (no cost at this hospital as others have experienced).  I have never tried for a child (until now).  Good luck x

PS Guy's have an opening evening on 12th March.  Cheaper than LWC - have you considered this?  I will be there!


----------



## bingbong

Hi guys,

Thanks so much for the replies, really a lot to think about! From what you all say I think that having the tubes checked is a good idea. I agree about the poppycock Wizard   I am not sure about going back to my GP though, but if it saves money then it has to be a good thing. Whether I would ask to see the same one or a different one though I am not sure. I am really not very good at asking for things that I think the person will say no to, I find it so hard and say it in a way that almost makes it ok for them to say no. 

Hadn't really thought about Guy's Wizard, will have a look. Might be worth going to the open evening for a look whatever, and it would be nice to meet someone from FF! I will check their website out. I am thinking that I might try Bourn Hall as they sound really good, and although it means a drive out of London that might not be a bad thing, the peaceful green setting might relax me and help send good vibes to my ovaries  

Thanks again
Bingbong x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all, 
    Still no reply from Reprofit   as yet, will try Stepan's email next week but have tried this before and had no reply either, seems they do reply quicker to people they already have on the books so to speak.  I suppose that's only fair but it is a bit frustrating.  Has anyone tried phoning them?  Would there be anyone who would understand me!

    Thanks Some1 ( what a lovely baby, congrats ), Annaleah, Lou-Ann, Lulumead and Wizard for the info on the other clinics and their success rates.  I had no idea that GPs would help in this situation or that you could get any investigations free without any evidence of fertility problems, which obviously as a single woman is hard to prove.  I am pretty sure, though at 41 I would be told I haven't got a hope .  I think the LWC website quotes about 5% success for IUI for us 40-42 yr olds, pretty daunting odds, but as I said before, there is no way of knowing how many of those women have other fertility problems that could affect the success rate.

    Good luck to everyone with their ongoing treatment, love Rosi.


----------



## madmisti

I had been trying AI with a donor for almost 2 years before moving to IUI's etc, and because it hadn't worked, GP was happy to refer me to a Gynae consultant ( NHS) who ordered the hycosy, so if you think it might be a problem getting one on NHS, could always tell them that you've been trying for over a year with AI? Know it's a lie if you haven't, but sometimes needs must! Just a thought!

Misti x x


----------



## some1

Red Rose - you make avery good point - the clinic success rates are for all patients they treat, most of whom have been trying ti achieve a pregnancy the old fashioned way for some time without success - if only clinics gave stats just for singles - wnder how different they would be?!

Bingbong - think that lou-ann and wizard have already answered your question - wonder if it might be worth just asking your gp to refer you to an nhs gynae for investigations?  you could just write to your gp requesting this if you don't fancy a face to face again. I like requesting things in writing (letter rather than email) find it quite often gets results - and you have something concrete to follow up if you get nowhere.

Some1

xx


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone, hope all is well,
    Thanks, Someone, maybe we could suggest some research on this and a clinic could run a free IUI trial for all us singlies!
    Still no reply from Reprofit for me, I re-emailed my consultation form to Stepan's own address on Monday, so I suppose I'm being a bit impatient!  Bingbong, have you got a reply yet?  Your weightloss ticker has inspired me, I'm really trying to eat healthily again.  Have you got any secret tips?  
      Has anyone else tried any other clinics abroad for IUI where the costs are reasonable?  Because my 42nd birthday is looming, I'm thinking I might just have to splash out on treatment in this country, but the stats are so discouraging I know I would be hoping for something of a miracle.  I'm afraid like most people I suppose of ending up childless and penniless! My job is not that secure and I may need my savings just to pay the mortgage.  
      On a lighter note does anyone else get the urge, especially around ovulation time to ask complete strangers if they would consider being a sperm donor?  Or is it just me? 
      Misti, any news for you yet about donated embryos?  I didn't know that you had tried AI for a while.  I thought about this and looked on the FDSW website but the only man I liked the look and sound of who was near me had just stopped donating as he had been so successful!  Typical   And the more I thought about it I just was too worried that they might not be as healthy as they implied, it takes a lot of trust, doesn't it?  
    Suity, how are you?  Thanks for all your info on this thread and others I've been reading, it has really helped me think things through.  Wishing you a relaxing few weeks and everything crossed for your next visit to Reprofit,
                                  love to all, Rosi.


----------



## bingbong

Hi Rosi,

I haven't heard anything from Reprofit   I haven't emailed Stepan on his own email yet. I read on another thread that someone emailed and got a reply back really fast, so I do wonder if IUI is just not that important to them cos of the cost of it. I don't know but that is what I am thinking as neither of us heard anything. It is frustrating but I am really thinking about my options and looking into other things. I am going to an open day at LWC on saturday 14th March, so that should be good.
I am pleased that my ticker has inspired you. Unfortunately I am currently in America and I think that when I get back and dare to stand on the scales again I will have to put my ticker right back up to where I started! It is impossible to eat healthily here I have decided, and I just feel so bloated. it is quite disheartening and I know that when I get home next week I will have to start again and loose what I have put on while here.  
And talking of your urges to ask people to donate sperm for you, I do that. I sit on the tube to work and I am checking guys out for the sperm donor potential   It is quite amusing really, but I don't think that I would ever dare ask! I have thought about using one of those websites and trying AI, but I just don't think that it is worth it, too risky, and from what I hear there are some that really just want sex. I have a friend that I am tempted to ask, but not sure if I want to complicate things further by having a known donor really. It is hard as it does have its benefits too though. He is 50 though and I wonder how good at swimming his sperm will be.

Some1, I think that I might go back to my GP but maybe see and different one and try and get a referral. It is hard so I definitely need gentle encouragement!

Anyway, good luck! And hello to everyone else!


----------



## Sima

RedRose - I am completely with you re feeling frisky around the time of ovulation.  I've found that during the first half of my cycle I am constantly checking out men and I find a high proportion of them as extremely attractive.  I am completely driven by my hormones.  After ovulation I go back to "normal".  It's funny I have only just started monitoring my ovulation using a monitoring kit but I knew I ovulated just by observing the changes in my body.  Last month I found I ovulated just as I was getting to peak frisky moment.  So note to self - try speed dating around that time of the month.  I might not be so fussy.  

I hope you get to hear from Reprofit soon.  Waiting is frustrating.

Bingbong - go ahead and enjoy your time in the US.  I know you are worried that you will come back heavier but there is no way you would have put on all the weight back on that you have lost over the last few months.  I am sure the weight will drop off again once you settle back into your UK routine.


----------



## RedRose

Sima and Bingbong, I'm so glad I'm not the only one, I wonder what all those unsuspecting men that we look up and down would think if only they knew!  I expect they think we just fancy them for the usual reasons - wrong!   Trouble is I'm looking at the young ones, will probably get arrested one day!
    As you say though Sima, it is natural for us to feel this way at that time of the month so we can't help it.  What breed are your lovely cats?  I'm guessing Korat, blue Burmese or British Blue?  Thank God for cats and dogs, they are so comforting in bad times.  Can I ask if you tried IUI or were you advised to go straight to IVF, so sorry for your BFN.  Are you planning another attempt?

Bingbong, which part of the US are you in?  Is the food really lovely?  On the upside the time that I lost about 3 stone I used to deliberately have some days when I would eat what I wanted and I think it actually does jolt your metabolism and stops it slowing down too much, always the problem when you're on a long diet.
    Re getting things on the NHS as a single, I'm with Misti, I think I would be inventing an imaginary past relationship where we tried to conceive but couldn't! but I'm sure you are probably fine at your age.
    I also emailed the Chania clinic in Greece yesterday and had a reply today   about IUI, cost is 400 euros for one insemination or you can have 2 for 600 euros.  I think this covers a scan, procedures and the cost of the sperm but I will check this again.  But the lady did say that they like you to be there for a week so they can scan you.  Although I would LOVE a week in Greece leaving my pussies for that long would not be good for me.  But they might well let the scan be done here, perhaps.  And the sperm donor is completely anonymous.  In an ideal world I would like ID release.  

    Can I ask Bingbong, is the LWC inseminar free or is there a charge?  I've also emailed the Zlin clinic in CZ about IUI, will let you know if I get a reply.  Enjoy yourself, love Rosi.


----------



## madmisti

Hi all

Those of you waiting for a reply from Stepan re your emailed consultation etc, I think that it is just a case of Reprofit becoming victims of their own success and Stepan gets hundreds of emails a day. He obviously concentrates on questions from those having treatment and needing answers fast about drugs etc. Maybe he sets aside time every week or two to look at the virtual consultaion forms - try and be patient! I am sure it is not because they are not interested in people wanting IUI - he actively encouraged me to try IUI's before IVF, and you honestly couldn't find a clinic less interested in making money!

Having said that - it is incredibly frustrating when you are waiting for replies    He promised me he would match me for embryo adoption last weekend. But he then emailed me to ask me to complete a sperm donor form - which I had obviously already done for IUI's. I filled it in again though and he thanked me for it, but I am still waiting to be matched  

As for the AI with a sperm donor. I used the FSDW website - and it perfectly safe if you are sensible and use common sense. Of course there are men on there hoping for sex, but you can weed them out very easily. If you like the look of someone, you can message them through the site so they don't have your email address. I did this and then those that responded and seemed to match what I was looking for I arranged to talk to on the phone. Then I arranged to meet somewhere neutral so they didn't have my address etc. I had three donors over the almost 2 years - each was lovely and genuinely wanted to help. I did the inseminations either at my house ( had a friend here  the first time to be safe!) or at a friends house as she lived nearer the donor so was more practical.  All the men had had health checks at STD clinics, including HIV. The final donor who I tried with for over  a year was an HFEA sperm donor so had had all the tests done there so was like using donor at a clinic excpet I didn't have to wait/ pay etc. I liked the fact that I met the donors as you can tell a lot more about someone this way that just statistics on a form - like sense of humour for example. Also the fact they are willing to help in this way suggests they have a generous nature! I was disappointed that it didn't work this way as now using Reprofit sperm which is complete opposite - virtually no knowledge of donor at all!  But needs must!!  It might be worth considering finding a donor this way to use in between other treatments!


As for checking out the talent around ovulation - that is what nature intended so pretty inevitable. Probably why all the reprofit ladies fall in love with the drs there as we are there at just that time!! Of course, they are all good looking and lovely anyway  

And I am another 'cat lady' ( and dog!) - don't know what I 'd do without them   Got one sitting here right now trying to cuddle me as I type ( and suck on my ear lobe! )

Love Misti xx


----------



## wizard

The thought of all us single girls checking out the guys once a month is funny and quite bizarre. And when I'm at my peak not only do I think potential sperm donor but actually random sexual encounters too.  Even more frightening given I'm gay....  Of course I'd never actually do it but I'd be lying if I said the thought hadn't crossed my mind   

Redrose Guy's have an open day on 12th March which is free.  They charge £350 for natural IUI and £550 stimulated.  You have to get the sperm extra.


----------



## RedRose

Thanks Misti for your very interesting post about FSDW.  I did get the feeling as well that quite a few just genuinely wanted to help, but as well as the worry about STDs, I just felt really shy about meeting them.  I still find it hard to say the word "sperm" on the phone!  I'm sorry it didn't work out for you, like you I would rather avoid all the medical side of things and also meet the donor in person.  Did you worry at all that they might want to be very involved in your child's life, although I think this is unlikely with most men!  Must have been great to make contact with an approved donor, a very rare species!

Bingbong, I wouldn't have minded if some of them were just looking for sex   Everybody's happy!  Seriously though, I was once contacted by a German scientist offering to donate ( married with a baby ), and as he said it had to be strictly AI as "would I believe his STD results if he did anything else".  Good Point.  Damn STDs they are such a pain!  I think I just couldn't get my head around having a child that might be as clever as him!  Imagine being picked up on everything you said!  I have a degree but I am more of an artsy person and strangely that is really important to me, that a donor would be more this type.  I also got the impression he wanted to check out my lifestyle to see if he approved  !  I have thought about asking men that I know as well but just think it would get too involved.  I also know that I have a high chance of miscarrying again and I don't want to put that emotional burden onto anyone.

Misti, must be so exciting to be close to being matched, did you give any preferences?  At least as singles we have more leeway colouring wise, I think, as we can always say they look like their dad!  Can I ask did you get your Clomid prescription from Stepan?  Must be nice having someone nibble your ear  , I can type tonight as Sugar is upstairs having a nap, instead of being draped over the keyboard with his head resting on my hand.   That's good that Stepan encouraged you to try with the IUI first, I think he does seem to treat people as individuals.

Wizard, thanks for info about Guy's, do you know if they have good supplies of sperm?  That's really interesting that you still get "urges" towards men around ovulation time, just shows how powerful the drive for a baby is, doesn't it?  What is your next step in treatment?  
              Anyway, better get busy with the cat litter, love Rosi.


----------



## wizard

Redrose I'm onto IVF now, did 4 IUIs then moved on - age and all that.  I got my sperm from the ESB, I'm not sure whether Guy's have their own donors or not.  I've just transferred from the Homerton so my 2 straws that I have left are coming with me.  

Seems many of us have fur babies, maybe this should get posted on the who's who board so we all know about each others' existing loves!


----------



## madmisti

Rosi - I have that problem with cats trying to intefere when I am on the pc - either chasing something on the screen, sitting on the keyboard or sleeping on one arm so I can only type one handed. Gotta love 'em though! The ear suckling is sweet but not as exciting as you might think - since it also involves kneading my neck ( with claws!!)

Re your question about worrying if the donor would want to be involved, this is one of the things they have to put in their profile - what kind of donor they want to be. This ranges from those who want to co -parent - typically these are gay men - to those who want no details at all passed on. And of course, I discussed this with them too. I had a contract drawn up by a solicitor which we both signed - it woudn't be legally binding but would  serve as a statement of intent if anything went to court - for example if I tried to get money for child support, or he tried to get contact I didn't agree to etc. The donors were happier to have this too. In actual fact, I would have  been happy for them to have contact if they wanted - but only in a 'remote' role - having no say in their upbringing etc. But this is something you have to work out with the donor and be very clear on. 

As you say you are a bit shy talking about things like 'sperm' you probably would find all this a bit hard    It WAS very strange having to share details of my cycle with them etc - bit surreal! But I was lucky - especially with my last donor who I tried with the longest -that they were all genuinely nice men. I even met their wives    Some of the donors say on their profile they don't want their partners to know they are doing it, but I didn't like the idea of that secrecy and the possibiltiy of being invloved in something that might come between a couple, so I went for those being open with their partners. The last one became a donor because he and his wife were having IVF ( she had PCOS) and  she was being an egg donor. In their counselling for this, it came up that there is a shortage of HFEA sperm donors, so he decided to become one - and then found the FSDW site and joined that too. Happily, her first tx worked and they now have twin boys.

As for the German scientists email - I did  get a few odd messages  from men proclaiming their genius, fantastic personalities or whatever, but just ignored them!

I still haven't heard back from Stepan so have sent a slightly more 'cross' email reminding  him he said he would do this last weekend  . You don't get preferences for the egg donor part of the embryo ( though I think they try and get a rhesus  -ve one if, like me, you are -ve), but you do for the sperm donor part. The embryos are not 'left over' embryos from other treatments, but embryos created using eggs from their egg donors where a cycle has been cancelled or a 'back - up' donor hasn't been needed, plus sperm from their donor bank. This means that the chances of success are higher as obviously a lot of the women having treatment are older  but their egg donors are younger.  I tried to be as unfussy as possible on the sperm donor ( just no-one too short) - and I am pretty sure they will use the same sperm donor I had for my IUI's.

I did get my CLomid script from Stepan and bought it out there. I went out for an initial consultation so got the first lot  then, and always got some for the next cycle in case the current one didn't work. It is really cheap - about 5 Euros for one cycles worth. I had the trigger when I was over there as I always went over a Day or 2 early to have final scan there ( was cheaper for me to do that as the scans there are included in cost), so I got it from them. this was 20 Euros 

Wizard - how interesting you get those urges around ovulation despite being gay - that must be a bit weird for you! Shows how strong the urge to procreate is! Is true many of us have fur babies - particularly cats - perhaps we should have a thread for 'single women with fur babies' so we can talk about our'kids' without boring those who don't have them and/or are uninterested  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## bingbong

Hi guys,

Misti, I hope that you hear from Stepan soon! Must be so frustrating. 

Rosi, LWC open days are free and apparently you can sign up to an initial consult at about half the normal price too. I am going to the general fertility one, at 11am, in the afternoon there is the inseminar one. It would be great if you could get a space and come, nothing to loose as it doesn't cost anything!

I have just looked at FSDW, after what you said Misti I have been thinking about it more. I did think that it was quite expensive to join and keep up a subscription, but in this game it actually is quite cheap, especially if it worked and saved IUIs or IVF. Did you use an insemination kit to do the deed? Maybe I will sign up and try it. Would like to take some clomid or something, increase the chances, but I can't see that happening. 

I told my GP that I wasn't using contraception with my ex for a year, and she wouldn't count that as anything, said that the problem might have been with him, but he had a child, but she still didn't seem to think that changed anything. A year wasn't long enough, so if anyone is making up an ex then make sure they say longer than a year!  

I have given up on Stepan for now, think that trying to work out getting out there and time off work and someone to look after my dogs, well it would just be a nightmare, hard enough if I was doing it in London!!! Another reason why the FSDW sounds appealing. I am just not sure that I could ever ask a friend.

I am really trying to work on having faith that if this is meant to happen then it will, that is hard though. I saw a magnet today that I really liked:
whether or not it is clear to you, no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should... by Max Ehrmann (whoever he is)
I need to remember that one!! 

Anyway, I am totally exhausted, long day here in America. I am in Arizona Rosi, doing some training and it is hard work! So I am going to dry my hair and climb into bed.
Bingbong x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all, 

    Bingbong, that's a long way to go for training, hope it's worth it, shame it wasn't in the Czech Republic!  I am seriously thinking about going to one of the LWC days, London is not too bad for me in the New Forest, rail links are fairly reliable .  I really like the sound of Reprofit but as you say organising everything and leaving the furbabies might get me so stressed, it would all be pointless.  And knowing me, I would get there and be too embarrassed to say what I was there for  !  Workwise, to be perfectly honest, I intend to put myself first at my age, I worked about 60 hours a week for many years when I was younger and feel I have paid my dues. 
      Also in my first pregnancy, I was working in a home that was closing down and we were put under a lot of physical and mental strain.  I would get so tired when I was about 7/8 weeks that I would come home and just cry, I was so worried that I had overdone it and would lose my baby.  Eventually 2 older colleagues saw how upset I was getting and told me to forget about the job and go off sick, which I did.  A week later I started to lose the baby.  Probably it would have happened anyway but I'll never know.  When you do get pregnant put yourself and your baby FIRST, ok some women do sail through but some don't.  After this I started charting my cycle and it was clear that stress would delay my ovulation, so I am convinced that stress does upset the hormonal balance for some women.  I intend to do what my body tells me to do next time and if my employer doesn't like it, they can LUMP it 

    Ok, end of lecture .  Bingbong, your GP doesn't sound very helpful, I thought it was a year for trying naturally at your age and 6 months if you are over 35?  Do you think she is trying to put you off because you are single?  Please don't be discouraged by her, and maybe try to find someone more sympathetic.  Perhaps she is just not very clued up on the options available?

    Misti, thanks for clearing up exactly where the donated embryos come from, I think there is a bit of confusion, certainly in my head.  So you could be on course for treatment very soon   I always remember Orchidsage another single from the main Reprofit thread when I first started reading, who went straight for this option and I think is due very soon with twins from her first treatment .  As you say with 2 young donors the embies should be strong.  How do you feel about twins and do you have a preference for a boy or a girl?  I was told by a clairvoyant about 6 years ago that he could see me tucking a little girl into bed, but he couldn't tell if she was mine or not, she could be, but he was a bit confused.  At the time I had never heard of egg donation, so I assumed it was one of my nieces, or that I adopted, or I would become a stepmother, but now I wonder.....   I take him seriously as he told me the age, profession and characteristics of my ex-fiance and that I would get engaged but not married ( true ),  who I met six months later!

    Wizard, what's the name of your lovely Ginger?  Have you any more?  Have you got a date to start your IVF yet?  I hope its a success first time for you and/or you get some frosties.  The freezing methods seem to be improving quickly so hopefully less rounds of IVF for everyone.  Anyway off to Tesco for yet more catfood , lovely but cold day down here, 
              love Rosi.


----------



## madmisti

BingBong - that is wrong wrong wrong of your GP!!! Definitely should get referral to Gynae - or at least tests ordered by GP if have been trying to conceive for a year - less if you are older. Find a new GP!! Why do these bl***y drs act like they are god    FSDW is definitely worth the money - I am pretty sure you can look up some donors without joining to see what you think - but you have to join to contact them. You do not need an insemination kit - a 10ml syringe does the job. I have a very posterior cervix so I did get some tubing to put on the end to try and get the sperm as close to it as possibel. And they recommend you have a you know what ( begins with O!!) after as this makes the cervix suck the sperm into the uterus. I liked the quote by the way - very helpful  

Sorry you have still not heard back from Stepan - but don't give up entirely. You can actually do an IUI with only one night out there so only need 2 days off work. And there is no waiting list. Total cost including flights and hotel will be about £300 - £350 if you only stay one night.

Rosi - so sorry to hear about your m/c - TG I have never experienced one, and hope I never do. Hope you are able to think of you Angel without too much pain  

As for me, S emailed and said he is waiting for donation embryos to 'be released' - whatever that means. Don't really understand this as he had said he would match me last weekend - so does that mean there were embryos available then but he has matched them to others because of the delay caused by his mistake over the sperm donor form?  Trying to be patient and hoping to hear from him soon.

What do you guys think about having a fur babies thread ?- don't want to start one and then no-one joins in!!

Love
Misti x
PS - Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions about FSDW


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Bingbong- I read that you said that you would find it strange to ask a friend, I thought this,but it really isn;t as bad as you think, and once you have 'broken the ice' it is fine, and once they know that this is what you want men coming offering sperm left right and centre.  For me I have a closer relationship with my donor and his partner though our jouney TTC, and you get ok with discussing cycles, ovulation, sperm etc.

Best of luck


----------



## bingbong

Misti, I am pleased that you think that my GP was wrong, I thought that it was just me. It is funny, when I told her that I was single and ttc she seemed to be fine, but the second time I saw her she was very pleasant but not very supportive.   I hate the power dr's have, or think that they have.

JJ1, I am still not sure about asking a friend, it is not the telling them about cycles etc, more that I think that it could get really complicated and messy. Plus most of the men that I know are pretty dysfunctional in their own special way, and probably arent' the best and most reliable donors out there! I think that I might try FSDW first. I just had a look at the free listings and there are quite a few in London. I get what you mean about the big O misti, I had heard that was a good thing to happen around the AI time, just to make the whole thing a little more stressful   although as it is meant to be a good stress relief.  

Rosi, I think that it is great that you are putting yourself and your plans first. Definately this is more important than work, but unfortunately it is hard to raise a child without work and money coming in! 

Misti, did you use OPKs when trying AI? Figure that it might be worth getting something like the clearblue monitor, but they are so expensive and I am not convinced on their effectiveness. 

Rosi, I did think about getting some sperm sent to my hotel and doing a quick AI here in America, but wrong time of the cycle unfortunately! I like the info that you get on sperm donors here too, but not to be this time. Might come back in June, in which case... and yes, it is a long way to come for training, and I can't tell you how tired I am, but it has been worth it, but incredibly difficult and challenging. It has bought up a lot about ttc for me too, and that side of it.

Right, again I am totally exhausted and feel like I am rambling rubbish as I am too tired to think so I am going to go to bed.
bingbong xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I think yur GP was a little unfair not even giving you a few basic blood tests FSH, LH, prolactin, oestrodial and progesterone even if to keep us quiet!!  but I guess by 'actively TTC' they probably need the couple and do blood tests on both of you, keep ovulation charts have sex at the right time and a sperm analysis, you have scans/HSG etc  before referring for fertility or a gynae referral, as they need to have some idea of what the problem is and why they are making a referral to a specialist, who would want that information as to why you are being referred.  

You can bypass the system and go to the private sector and you can do what you like and ask for whatever tests you need (sounds bad for someone who has been working in the NHS for their whole life) but it is the truth- pm me if you want the name of a gynae and iVf Dr in Harley st who can arrange all your tests if you want.

Do the FSDW have sperm analysis done for counts, I only say as my donor and I tried AI at home for months and then when we went to the clinic we discovered that he had a lower sperm count and we needed ICSI, if only we had got a simple sperm count and analysis done before we wouldn't have wasted months plus I find AI more/as stressful than IVF as I was totally in control, we did ovulation peesticks and I would ring him up and say that I was coming down today, and we did insems for 3 consec days and we live about 1 1/2 hrs apart and he works shifts

It is a minefield but think of the stories we can tell our LO's! when they are adults 

Best of luck everyone

L x


----------



## madmisti

My GP was happy to do the blood test when I told him I had been TTC with AI for over a year. After another 6 months he was happy to refer me to gynae who then ordered the HyCosy - maybe I was just lucky!

JJ1 - Some of the FSDW donors have already had sperm analysis done but if not you can ask them to have it done ( but you pay obviously). Same with STD's etc - my first 2 had had that all done at STD clinic - the last one was HFEA donor so had all the tests from that. 

BingBong - I used OPK to monitor my cycle for a bit before starting AI and then whilst having AI. I had to give my donors plenty of advance warning of when I would need them - 1) because they are doing you a huge favour so you can't really expect them to just drop everything! and 2)because ideally they need to abstain for 3  days before. I am lucky in that my cycles are pretty regular and I ovulate Day 13 or 14 so on Day 1, I would know dates for AI. I always tried to do one on Day 12 and one on Day 14. Sperm lives longer than the egg  so better to do it before ovulation. The Day 14 one would cover a late ovulation. Missing a day gives the fella a chance to make some more quality sperm! So while actually doing AI's the OPK sticks just helped to see what was happening and whether I was timing things right etc. You can get cheap OPK sticks on Ebay - you get the strip and no plastic casing etc - it works excatly the same - it is just the inner piece of the test - you can get similar HCG pee stick tests on there too. Work out about 30p each I think - instead of £10 in chemist!

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend! 

Misti xx


----------



## RedRose

Hi all, 
    
    Good idea, Bingbong, about ordering up some sperm vials while you are in the US, seems to be what quite a lot of US women do, I remember reading Louise Sloan's book Knock Yourself Up which has quite a bit about "shopping for dad" .  I suppose it isn't possible to do that here?  I mean just import sperm to your home?  Although it sounds like you get such a tiny amount.  
    Thinking a lot this weekend about have I left it too late for my own genetic child and should I just bite the bullet and jump to donated eggs ( no guarantees there either though but statistics so much better ).  Was chatting to a 34 year old ( married ) friend of mine last night who is at the shall I try now or not stage, but who is worried as she has suffered with anxiety/depression in the past and has a real fear of childbirth, not being able to cope with the child.  She is a lovely person and I'm sure she would be fine.  I resisted the temptation to scream DON'T DELAY DO IT NOW at her, as I think everyone has to be at the right point in their life.  Even now when I may end up childless I still know that for me it wouldn't have been right before.  My sister, who is 43, who had 5 girls, ( starting at 18 and finishing at 33 ) says now she feels she wants to break out, have a facelift and have some fun.  Even I don't think she needs a facelift and I would certainly tell her if she did 

    I just thank God that egg donation exists in my lifetime, I just read in a pregnancy magazine that a big Danish study of over 50,000 women in IVF clinics found no increased risk of ovarian cancer even in women who had had 10 cycles, so that's great news.  

    Thanks Misti, for your kind thoughts on my miscarriage.  To be honest, 18 months on, it still breaks my heart, but I'm still glad I had those 10 weeks or so, it was worth it.  Suppose, as well it is all bound up with now losing my boyfriend, the baby's father as well, although it was me that ended it.  I think I carried the relationship on because I just wanted that baby back, if that makes any sense, but when I got pregnant again it felt totally different.  I actually felt very detached, knew it wouldn't last and was almost relieved, along with being very sad when it ended at 6 weeks.  Then of course, I felt guilty about not loving it as much as the first one .  I think maybe it reflected my feelings about the worsening relationship.  
    I think that's why in a way, I feel ok using a sperm donor, I want the baby just to be mine and not be tangled up with a relationship that isn't working.  One of the advantages of being single.  I would think donated embies from young donors must have a very low miscarriage risk so you're hopefully never have going to have to experience it  .  Bet you will be so excited when you get that email.  Just wish I could make my mind up which step to take, have been thinking perhaps IVF would be more cost-effective than IUI but of course my eggs could be completely useless.  Too many options for a Piscean   !

    Bingbong,  I think OPKs can be useful, along with charting just to give you an idea of where you're at.  I used to get a smiley face on day 11 and then a temp rise on day 14, so could have ovulated any time between the two.  I would say it's important to realise that the temp rise can take a day or two to show up so just having an insemination the day before could already be too late.  As Misti said in an ideal world you need to cover an early and a late ovulation.  My second pregnancy resulted from babydancing on day 9, and my temp rose on day 14 as usual so for me it was true that sperm survived for probably about 3 days.  Having said that I think I read somewhere that pregnancies are stronger if the sperm haven't been around too long and my experience would bear that out.  

            Anyway rambling on, love Rosi.


----------



## madmisti

Rosi - I am not surprised you still feel so much pain and grief over your m/c's - I am sure you will lways feel sad at the loss. When you finally have a baby in your arms ( positive thinking - when, not if!), that will probably ease the loss somewhat, but you will never forget your little angels. And sorry that your relationship didn't work out but I def think there are some advantages to doing this alone! It is hard making a decision about treatment I know  - you haven't done a bio on your profile so I don't know how old you are? That will be a big factor, along with blood test results etc. After my 3 unsuccessful IUI's, I had to make a decision over whether to go for own egg IVF or donor egg IVF (as you say - thank god we have that option!). Due to finances, I had to opt for donor eggs as cannot afford to have a failed cycle of own egg IVF and then do donor eggs. For same money, odds were about 15% with own egss, 60% with donor. It took me a long time and a lot of soul searching, but am happy with the decsion. And I decided to have a go at embryo adoption in the meantime (quarter the price and 40% chance). I am sure you will come to a decision soon  

Take care hun  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,
      Misti, I am same age as you, 41 ( although not for much longer  ).  The only fertility test I have had was an FSH in January this year which was 11.8, so am in the inbetweeny stage.  From what I have read pregnancy in your 40s with your own eggs is pretty much a lottery, just a matter of roulette if a good egg manages to surface amongst all the poor ones.  Spose I think if I don't give my own eggs a few more chances, am I going to always wonder  , but I know my chances are slim.  The finances weigh heavily in the decision as well as you say.  I am part of an equal pay class action against my employer with my union which we have a good chance of winning ( we're told ) as they have won cases against other county councils.  If we win, it will be backpaid for 6 years so will be a considerable sum of money , but it is by no means a sure thing and could be another couple of years, but by then of course my own eggs will be a lost cause.  If I could count on it, I could afford to do IUI and/or OEIVF b4 donor eggs.  But perhaps I should just "get over myself" and invest that money ( if we are lucky enough to get it ) for a better life for me and a child ( and the furry ones ), wherever the child comes from.
    Am going to read up on the Wessex threads, all sounding good so far, and maybe go for a consult there.  No word from Reprofit unfortunately 
    Have been in tears watching the C4 prog about surrogacy tonight, did anyone else see it?  What a wonderful thing to be able to do for someone.
                                goodnight all, love Rosi.
Misti, lovely to read about your work for pet therapy, I am totally convinced of the benefits.


----------



## madmisti

Rosi - I think we all have to make the decisions about the various options - in particular own eggs versus donor eggs ( or embryo adoption) and what feels right for one will not for another. I know some ladies here feel they have to give their own eggs every possible chance -but I knew that if I did an OE IVF and it didn't work, I would be putting myself in huge debt to do a donor egg IVF and, if that worked, I wouldn't want to start my baby's life in massive debt. So I had to be realistic and opt to forego a try with own eggs and move straight to embryo adoption and/or Donor Eggs. This was tough, and I felt angry that the financial aspect should play such a large part in such an important decision,but I am comfortable with it now and just focus on the positives - like a much much lower risk of genetic abnormality and miscarriage etc. Had to grieve a little for the genetic child I will never have, but I am fine now    There are no right and wrongs on this journey when it comes to decisions like this - we can only do what feels right in our situation.

Hope you win the case ( sounds like they haven't got a leg to stand on!) and get lots of lovely dosh very soon!

I saw the surrogacy programme too - amazing - though I worried for the lady who was still trying at 44 having had quite a few but no children of her own - think she had mental health issues. Someone I vaguely know has a child through surrogacy after having to have a hysterectomy and she is SO happy    

Sorry you still haven't heard from Reprofit - try emailing him again and say that if you don't hear back soon you will have to consider another clinic  

As for the work I do with my dog, I did a talk with her today to a Reception class ( age 4 and 5yrs)  - you can SEE the positive effects - it is lovely. One little girl had been quite worried about having a dog come into the class, but once she had seen Ellie and seen the other children stroking her, she came up and didn't want to stop - especially when Ellie rolled over to have her belly rubbed  


As for me, S came back to me and said no Rhesus negative embryos ( I am Rh -ve) so I said I'd be happy to have a positive one ( there is no risk on first pregnancy) so he said he would try and match me. Am getting desperate for that email now!!


Love
Misti xx


----------



## madmisti

WAHOO!!! Finally got THE email. I have been matched for two Grade 1 expanding blastocysts. I am SOooooooo excited!   Just waiting for info from Stepan as to how it works time-wise with cycle. My next one due 4th April so looks like I will be going for FET in April!

I know this is the IUI thread, but wanted to tell you guys as have been posting here  

Love
An over excited Misti xx


----------



## RedRose

Wow Misti, so thrilled for you , glad you let us know on this thread.  "2 grade one expanding blastocysts" just sound great, don't they.  I bet you can't sit still with the excitement!  Your "slightly cross" email got results  .  Must admit I don't know much about the rhesus factor, or even what blood group I am, something else to check out.  I know my mum said she always got made a fuss of when she donated blood as she was a rare group but I've no idea what it was.
    Just a few weeks and you will be PUPO , looking forward to obsessing with you on the 2ww and a BFP   at the end.  Do you know if they used the same sperm donor as you had for the IUIs?  
    
Bingbong, are you back from Arizona yet?  I was just reading about the Fertell fertility home testing kit which measures FSH for women and also can test sperm samples to see if they have a reasonable level of good quality swimmers.  Think it is about £60.  Just slip it in a brown paper bag for your 50 year old friend.  He might surprise you .

    Congrats again Misti, on your two snowbabies!, love Rosi.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Misti, great that you have been matched  . Not long to wait now!

I went for consultation today to get test results - all looks good FSH = 6.2, day 21 prog = 51.5. I am now being referred to the ACU, so just have to wait for an appt from them now. Also, got a few more blood tests that I can get done beforehand by GP - if he'll oblige (i'm sure he won't mind) 

Hope everyone else is okay...

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Misti that is great news   I am so pleased that you posted it here as I have been so busy that I am literally coming on here and reading a couple of threads and barely posting. 

Lou-ann those results sound great!!! good luck with your referral. 

Rosi, I am back from Arizona, got back monday and am totally jet lagged which sucks. I had an amazing time, really really great and learnt heaps, but something happened which has been part of why I haven't posted here. I had totally decided to try AI, and look on the web for a donor and just give it a go. But then in America I got offered this opportunity that totally blew me away, it is an amazing opportunity professionally, but also personally I would gain heaps from it and it would be so good to do. Also, it would hopefully increase my earning potential. But it would involve going out there, so costing money that I would have to take from my already very limited baby fund. So I had that to consider, but also if I do it it would mean not getting pg until at least December, if not longer, and I really don't want to do that!!! But there is no way I can do it pg, firstly flying but also the nature of the work can't be done when pg. So I have had to really stop and think about things and what to do and what is important. I am still feeling torn but I think that I would be insane to turn this opportunity down, I know plenty of people that would love this chance, and it could be really life changing, but it scares me delaying ttc. Any thoughts that you guys have would be greatly appreciated. I feel really quite sad writing this, I was really thinking that I would come home and start, had my folic acid and everything ready, and then this happened, but I don't know if I could not do this without always wondering about it, it really is an amazing chance. And then I think that age is on my side and FSH was ok and it could be only 7 months of a delay, but it could be more. I don't know. anyone know anything??!!!   sorry for such a long me bit, but my head is a bit all over the place with this.

I like the sound of that sperm analysis rosi, might have to check that out and as you say slip it to my friend. He has dinner parties sometimes so I could take it as my gift  

Keep us posted Misti  

bingbong x


----------



## madmisti

Thanks guys  

Only just realised that in my excitement read my diary wrong and next cycle is due 14th March so could go out for FET about 19 days after that, but have decided to stick to the April cycle as will give me more time to get organised, try and lose a bit of weight etc.

Rosi - no they didn't use same sperm donor but that's fine. You get so little info about them anyway that it is a bit arbitrary who you get. My only stipulation really was not too short and he is 5'11 so that's fine   As for Rhesus factor in blood - you are either positive or negative ( about 15 % of population are -ve). If you are negative and conceive a positive baby, any mixing of your blood with theirs at birth means you will make antibodies against RH +ve. So if you then conceived ANOTHER  Rh +ve baby, your antibodies would attack their blood and cause the baby problems. So, there is no risk on first pregancy ( which this would be for me). And anyway, if you are Rh -ve, they give you an injection when pregnant to stop this happening, so risk is very very small.

BingBong - what a dilemna!! Only you can make the decision of course, but it sounds like an opportunity not to be missed. Given your age, a 7 to 12 month delay should be ok, but there are no guarantees in life of course. Maybe do a  pros and cons list and see if that helps? You have to be comfortable in your own mind and heart with whatever you decide. When do you have to make the decision by? Good luck hun  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BB- I guess you have to way up the pros and cons of every situation and what opportunities the USA could bring for you and your baby.  You are only 32 so time is not such a pressure as us oldies!!!

L x


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone,

    Lou-Ann, great news on your test results, which hospital is ACU?  Sounds like you have a nice GP, it makes such a difference.

    Bingbong, congrats on your work opportunity, you sound really excited about it, so that's usually a sign that you should go for it, girl! as they say in the US.  You are still young and you could always take a few of the fertility tests to reassure yourself.  And if you are then concerned, and think the delay might be longer, you could always freeze some of your eggs.  If I had known of that option ( and had had a crystal ball ) I would seriously have thought about doing that.  But I don't know how expensive that is.
    It's hard when you have to make a tough choice because of money, as Misti was saying earlier, like with own eggs or donor.  I was recently reading a post by LucyM, she was on the Reprofit thread and is now happily pregnant by DEIVF   after tx at Serum, Athens.  Like myself, she has suffered miscarriages and was commenting about the lack of public awareness of the drop in women's fertility after 35 and also the precipitous rise in miscarriage rates as you get older.  I totally agree with her that women are not educated enough about their own bodies/fertility ( I certainly wasn't before my m/cs )and I think that should change.  Also a lot of high profile women, pregnant in their 40s, can give a false impression that this is easily achievable if you stay healthy and young looking.  But as long as you are aware, I think you also have to live your own life and take opportunities when they arise, good luck with it.

    As for me, I bit the bullet and phoned Reprofit, after a lot of muzak, exasperated Czech sighs, and being transferred back and forth, I finally got to speak to Marek ! who promised me if I emailed my questionnaire again to the general Reprofit address he would answer it within 48 hours!  I am beginning to worry about myself being let loose in the Czech Republic, as I only spoke to him for a minute and the accent was already making me weak at the knees .  If I do go for IUI, I will be in my follicular phase ( as I am now ) and will be too tempted I think to just bypass the clinic and just hang around the bars instead   ;!

    Hoe everyone is feeling less frustrated than me!, love Rosi.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Have you girls seen this (posted on the gay ans lesbian thread) for monitoring cervical changes, A1 and knowing when you ovulate!!! http://www.beautifulcervix.com/photos-of-cervix/
A bit gory!!
L x

/links


----------



## madmisti

Rosi - if you think M  sounded nice on phone, wait until you meet him    Just remember, I saw him first  

Misti xx


----------



## lulumead

great news Misti.

BB: I'd go for it, you just never know whats round the corner and who you might meet!
xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

JJ1 had a look at the link, very informative.  As you say a bit gory but don't think there would be a less gory way to demonstrate it so clearly.  I've never quite got to grips with cervical and CM monitoring    Hope you're keeping ok  

Bingbong good luck with your decision, redrose made a good suggestion in getting some initial tests done, will allow you to make a more informative decision, hopefully given your age they will be good results  

Redrose, i'd never put feeling frisky and ovulation together - der!!      Of course it makes total sense.  Good luck with Repro.

Lou-Ann glad everything is panning out well, hopefully it won't be long until appt comes through and your on the way to tx.

Good luck anyone I've missed - it's so busy is hard to keep up at times.  

Jovi xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Redrose, I'm at Birmingham Womens, but they see you in the gynae dept first to carry out blood tests and HSG, and then refer you on to the Assisted Conception Unit thereafter. Glad that you managed to get hold of Reprofit eventually  

BingBong, as some of the others have said, it may be worth having a few tests done to see where you stand. Good luck with your decision making  

Hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Hi everyone,

thanks for the suggestions and support. I have decided to go out to America in June, so definately nothing until after that, haven't quite managed to commit to the later dates that would delay things further. Getting more tests is a good idea, but quite a scary one, what would you suggest? I really feel like I have been grieving the last few days, might sound silly but I so want this and to know that I am putting something first scares me, even though it would probably mean a better life for me and any baby, actually not probably but definately. I am just scared that it will never happen. If I am honest, part of me feels that I shouldn't be on here either at the moment, because I am not actively ttc or doing something towards it right now.

Does anyone know how much it is to freeze eggs? I hope that you are right lulu, and someone is round the corner. Blimey, it makes me so sad just posting here right now, but I do think that I would be an idiot not to take this opportunity.

Rosi, so pleased that you called Reprofit, and that you finally spoke to someone     Hope that when you do go out there you manage to keep your hands off Marek, otherwise Misti will clearly never forgive you. Maybe it is worth going out there just to meet him.

JJ1, interesting link, thanks for posting it. I just kept thinking what a special boyfriend that woman must have! I don't know many men that would do that. Mind you, I have never asked one if they would  

I hope that everyone else is doing ok and making progress on their journey's. Sorted out dates yet Misti?

thanks again guys  
bingbong x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all, 

    Bingbong, don't worry about being on this thread without doing anything - I'm on here and I'm not getting very far!  The upside of delaying a bit is that as you have said before there are a lot of different options and you can take more time to consider things.  Even though I want a child, I know that I would still survive and find enjoyment in life if things don't work out.  And even when you have children I still believe a woman should have other things in her life as well.  
    Another warning not to delay is if your mother had an early menopause, as your fertility could start to decline earlier than you expect, as we often follow our mothers' pattern.  A good indicator is if close female relatives, or your own mother had children later in life, but there are never any guarantees.

    Lou-Ann, good luck with your next tests, do you get much choice over your sperm donor up there?  

    JJ1 and Jovigirl, that link sounds interesting, when I was ttc naturally I found the Toni Wechsler book invaluable and I did monitor my CM which I found was a pretty good indicator for me, and it did tie in with my temp patterns and OPKs.  But I never quite had the motivation to check out my cervix  .  When I was a student nurse, although I was training to be a learning disabilities nurse, we had to go and spend a couple of weeks in a GP practice.  One day I was invited to watch a coil check - oh yes, that would be great, I said enthusiastically ( inwardly thinking OMG, help ).  I started to feel a bit queasy when I first saw the speculum ( it looked like something that should propel an aeroplane, not go "up there") and unfortunately by the time I was instructed to look for the piece of string, I was losing it.  I started to black out as the proper nurse turned to me and said "have you done your gynae and obs yet?".  I muttered, "I'm learning disabilities" and then had to be led to a chair to put my head between my legs.
      In my defence, I hadn't had any breakfast and it was a warm day.  As my friend said though, pity the poor girl having the coil check, she must have thought her cervix was so repulsive that it made people faint! 
      Seriously the experience put me off having a cervical smear until now , very naughty I know, but I had one today.  Had a fantastic Scottish sister and I can honestly say it was only slightly uncomfortable.  She used the small size speculum ( thank God ), and apparently my cervix is easy to access , which is good news considering what it is probably having to go through in the future.  Just worrying about the results, now, will be a real nuisance if I have to have any treatment.

    Misti, still no word from Marek  , I remember reading once on the Reprofit thread that someone thought that staff at the clinic sometimes read FF.  If so, we are in trouble!    ,
                            take care everyone, love Rosi.


----------



## madmisti

BingBong - you don't have to be actively TTC to be here hun    The basic tests you need are Day 2 or 3 FSH and Day 21 Progesterone plus LH - but I can't recall if that is Day 2 or 21   Dr will know though. Might be worth having an antral follicle count too. . I know nothing about egg freezing I'm afraid. I suppose another option would be to do IVF with donor sperm and freeze the embryos. That way, when you are ready ( if you haven't met a partner) you will have embryos from your younger eggs.

Because no-one has a crystal ball, it is possible that you may end up childless -and never know if it was because you delayed tx or because you never would have anyway. On the other hand, you may say no to the US job and 1) have a baby but always have that niggle of doubt over the missed opportunities, extra money etc, or 2) not manage to conceive and then think why did I say no when I haven't got a baby anyway. Really tough one hun - but you do have age on your side. Hope you find some peace with it all soon. Sometimes there is no absolute right or wrong decision - it is just important to make one and not have regrets. This is how I had to approach the whole own egg versus donor egg decision.

Rosi - your experience of the coil exam sounds fun  !! Glad you have finally plucked up the courage to have a smear - sure all will be well. Unfortunately I have a very posterior cervix wich is hard to get to so I find smears very uncomfortable. Was really worried about having the IUI's because of this but drs at reprofit were great - hurt a bit, but nothing like as much as I was expecting.

Can't imagine the drs at Reprofit having time to read through all out posts on here, and if they did read anything, would prob be just the Reprofit thread, so we should be safe    If they do read this, what man doesn't like to hear he is hot!!

Have a good W/e everyone  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## RedRose

Hello everyone, 
    Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay! I got an email reply from Marek at Reprofit yesterday ( I think from the date he had tried to reply before, but he thinks he got my email address wrong ).  He thinks from my consultation form that my body and ovaries are in good condition.  Well the ovaries may be ok, but he might have a shock when he sees the body! .  
    However in the email he is talking about mild or middle ( spelling is "midl"   )stimulation IVF which I agree could be a good option but I would like to try the IUI first.  The good thing about IUI, besides being less invasive, is that it would only hopefully involve a quick stay, own egg IVF would be longer and I'm not sure if I want to do it abroad.    So I have asked again about the IUI.  Am just desperate to get started in April with something.  Also recieved a proposition from my ex-fiance, a day after ovulation , but his timing always was terrible.  Needless to say I declined, not sure what my answer would have been a day earlier .  
    Misti, have you got firm dates yet, are you doing anything special to prepare?  

    Bingbong, are you still going to the LWC open day?  I can't get out of work at the moment ( working on it ), I contacted them to see what their age limit was for IVF or IUI or whether my FSH was too high, but they asked for LH and oestradiol levels which I don't know.  Might get these done at the Wessex  ( more tests! ).  I hope if you go it will reassure you.  How are you feeling about your move to the States?
    Hope your weight loss is going better than mine, I am too ashamed to put up a ticker ( and I don't know how  ).  I am now on my 9th day of no choc, no cake and have lost a staggering total of 1 pound.  I feel like shoving my month's supply of thyroxine down my throat to try and speed up my metabolism.  This is with exercise as well!  I have been walking on the cliffs near me in this lovely weather, will be jumping off them if this weight doesn't shift!  

    How is everyone else with their plans?, 
                                                love, Rosi.


----------



## bingbong

Hi everyone,

Thanks so much for your lovely replies, I just really needed some time out to get my head together.  

Rosi, so pleased that you FINALLY heard from reprofit!!! Sorry that you didn't get the response that you wanted about IUI, hopefully that will come soon! I am going to the LWC open day on the 28th at 2pm, would be great if you (or anyone else) were going too, I would really like that. If you want a ticker then click on mine and it will take you to the website for it and then you can set one up. If you want to! Good luck with loosing weight, it sucks but does increase the odds of tx and obviously has other benefits too. Well done on 9 days without all of that!! There is a belly club on here that you can request access to, and there are heaps of people there trying to loose weight.

I am feeling heaps better   had a tough week or so there but much better now. I feel like I really grieved for a bit, but have moved through that, although it does still hurt sometimes. I am not moving to America, but will be travelling there for training periodically, it may lead to a job later though. I did get a promotion here, so more money which is great, and have been asked to go to talk to somewhere about working there too, so that is amazing. But the ttc still hurts, but I know that right now I have to take this opportunity. I really appreciate all your feedback and stuff. I did have some tests done, which were all ok, so hopefully delaying tx for 7 months or so shouldn't make too much difference.

Hope that everyone is ok. how you doing misti

Bingbong xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rosi, glad that you eventually heard back from Marek . Hope you can sort out a tx plan soon  

BB, glad that you have made a decision re your job direction 

My GP agreed to carry out some screening blood tests today - Yay!! Have them done a week Monday. 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Hello iui-ers

Hope you're all doing ok...BB, sounds like been a tough time but good that plan is developing, always easier when you have some form of action!
Rosi: good to hear all seems to be gearing up for IUI at reprofit...if you want to do mild stim here, I am doing this at CREATE, they do natural and mild IVF so no downregging.

lou-ann...good news about blood tests from GP.

xx


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone, 
    hope you're all having the lovely weather that we're having down in the New Forest, has been sunny and mild 7 days in a row ( miracles do happen ).
    Bingbong, sorry I misunderstood about you actually moving to US, I see what you mean, I wouldn't want to be flying all over the place when ttc or actually pregnant.  I know some women are fine with it but it must be tiring.  Glad your tests were reassuring, I am sure a little delay won't matter.
      Lou-Ann, it's good you are getting some help from the NHS, the costs of all the blood tests really add up.
      Misti, thanks so much for your help, I have PM'.d you.
      Lulumead, I think you must have read my mind, I have been trying to read back over the single girls IVF thread and I was interested to read about your decision to try mild IVF.  I don't know much about it but what I have read seems to make sense.  I really don't like the idea of down -regging, and producing lots of eggs with traditional IVF, especially at my age, doesn't seem to work in terms of end results, sadly.
      That's part of my rationale ( as if I am rational about all this! ), for trying IUI first.  It's pretty clear from the stats that traditional IVF has poor results for women my age, and I remember reading something about a consultant saying that the best place for a high FSH egg to be fertilized was in the body.  But I'll only try it for a limited time and mild IVF would be the next step I think.  I think this is what Marek was suggesting for me in his first email, but I can't recall anyone from the Reprofit thread having it, unless I've missed it.  So I'll be following your experiences closely, lulu, and   ing for speedy success for you.
      Well, I got another email from Marek pretty quick this time, agreeing to trying IUI first with Clomid at Reprofit, but the donor sperm characteristics form wouldn't come through, so I am just going to ask for someone who is chilled out , this is after a shopping experience in Tesco today where every aisle seemed to contain a stressed out family.  I was spoiled forever, I think, by looking after my first niece, Nadine (now 22), up to the age of 5 when they moved to Devon, who was a dream baby, chuckly and placid and definitely took after her father who was laid back and calm, unlike my sister and me who are total stressheads.  Unfortunately they divorced, and my sister's next 3 daughters can only be described lovely, but "lively", putting it politely ( her second husband being rather stressy too ).  So I have seen the effects of genes firsthand and I can't deny their importance.  Having said that, my sister's final daughter, Rachel, is usually described as a "sunbeam" by her teachers.  My sister credits a wonderful childminder Rachel spent a lot of time with for her sunniness, so I suppose that supports the "nurture" argument.
      How have other people decided what is important to them in their sperm donor?  Apart from being good at swimming, obviously  .
        Take care everyone, love Rosi.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Rosi - think the sperm donor bit is such a mine field...
I went for height and weight - to compensate for me!! LOL     
But most importantly for me was blood group or at least the rehsus state (I'm b+ and donor is a+).  
And the cmv status as my original clinic were hot on this.  Again am cmv -ve, so chose a  cmv -ve donor.
But that was it.  I got mine from ESB and paid the extra to see the full profile... 
Good luck
Mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I went with colouring mostly - I'm red headed and my entire family including my nieces and nephews are fair/red haired with blue eyes so I wanted a fair/blue eyed donor so the child felt that it 'fitted in' to the family - at least from a looks perspective. Height was also quite important as I'm only average height so wanted a taller donor if poss. Other than that I wasn't too fussed. When I first started out 18 months ago I agonised over the donor choice each cycle. Now I'll take pretty much anything as long as I get pregnant....

The way I see it, ex boyfriends have all been very different personality wise, and there's no guarantee that the child 'inherits' the traits of the parent anyway, so ultimately it's all a bit pot luck....

Good luck with the decision  
Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Hi

I think I just went with hair and eye colouring and height/ weight predominantly but then again I used the clinics donors and got little choice. Now I would accept anything  as long as they got me pregnant.

Just to pick up on mild IVF I did this our at reprofit - called minimum stims over there. I had 5 days of 150mg clomid and 4 days of 75U Gonal F. I got 2 eggs and 1 embryo. definately less stressful that Down reg and full stimms.

R x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all, 
    
      Thanks girls, for your thoughts about sperm donors.  Thanks to Misti ( cheers Misti  ), I have now sent my questionnaire of characteristics back.  I've asked for slim, dark hair and eyes, average to tall, and a good standard of education.  DO MEN LIKE THIS EXIST?  In an ideal world, I would like the actor Art Malik as my donor ( and husband )  as I think Anglo-Indian people are so beautiful.
      I take your point, Suity and Roo about who cares about hair colour as long as they get you pregnant.  That is the bottom line, definitely.  I suppose I'm not worrying too much as I think the chances of this working are pretty tiny.  If I ever get out there, ( cat commitments permitting ), I will also be having a consultation re DEIVF and embryo donation.  Thank you Roo, for info about mild stims IVF at Reprofit, what is your next step?  Suity, I hope your family are all ok.  Mini, the extra info on your donor must be reassuring, but I know as a Pisces I would prob have spent the next 5 years trying to decide!
        My sister made me laugh the other night when we were discussing how I would explain to a child ( we always imagine a girl ),  my decision to go for egg donation.  She said just to point to my thighs, say "would you have wanted these?" and the conversation would be over .  Thanks, sis, always there with helpful advice  
      I am now at the end of my 2ww with no chocolate, no cake.  Ok, I did have a home-made butterfly cake with buttercream icing at a friend's Sat night BUT I'M ONLY HUMAN!  I am feeling slightly less fat but am now a week away from AF so am bloating up as usual, so daren't depress myself with the scales.

                            bye for now, love Rosi.


----------



## princessmina

I am also interested in the procedure. my only problem is funding but will see if egg sharing could help


----------



## RedRose

Welcome Princessmina, 
    Where are you thinking of having treatment?  Here or abroad?  I have blown you a few bubbles to lucky 7.


----------



## madmisti

Rosi - hope you hear back about possible donors soon  

Princessmina - welcome    it is not possible to egg share with IUI ( intra uterine insemination)  - you have to do IVF for that. In IUI they simply put the sperm in the uterus, so no egg collection etc.

Lou-Ann well done on getting GP to do initial tests - good luck with those  

BingBong - glad you made a decision about job etc and are feeling better for it. Seven months may seem an eternity but it will go quickly - especially if you are taking on new responsibilities at work, travelling etc. You often have to wait that long for treatment anyway, for various reasons - waiting for sperm in uk, waitng for egg donor at Reprofit etc. Did you ever hear back from them BTW?

I've got another cough and cold - 3rd in 3 months despite taking vits etc   Feel rotten and just off for an early night and hopefully some sleep - can be hard with coughing fits!

Love to all
Misti xx


----------



## bingbong

Hi everyone,

Rosi, so pleased that you are making progress!!! Hopefully the sperm will be super sperm and do the job!!!   well done on the no chocolate or cake (other than butterfly ones!). That's great. My diet has been going really well but I blew it today   back on track tomorrow though!

How you doing with your upcoming tx Misti? sorry to hear that you aren't well, it is going round at the moment  

thanks again for all your support and comments guys, I really appreciate it. It has been hard and I am finding coming on here a bit difficult at the moment. I am going to LWC for their open day on saturday, was already booked in before I had to postpone things, hope that it will be ok going! I never did hear back from Reprofit. Looks like it will be longer than 7 months, of course! Probably 13 months now. I don't know, will see if I can go that long. It isn't just for flying Rosi, the nature of the work means that I can't be pg. It is really hard putting something in front of this, but I have already had job offers and people wanting to meet me as a result of what I will be doing, which is amazing and kind of shows that I am doing the right thing in terms of my career and also earning potential, think that it will make a big difference, which will help any baby that I hopefully have. I wish that I had a crystal ball to see what I should be doing, but I am sure that I am not the only one who thinks that!! I really hope that I don't regret this, but doing it does feel right. I will probably just be turning 34 when I start tx I think, hopefully not too late.     Only thing is that I ovulate every month, I know the signs and this month I had no signs   so that has really worried me as it is so unusual and not a good sign. anyway, that is enough of me ranting on, it is just so nice to have somewhere that I can share this. 


bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rosi, well done on deciding on your donor characteristics, hope you hear back on possible donors soon  . Well done on staying away from the chocolate too 

Bingbong, hope that you are able think positively whilst you are boosting your earning potential in preparation for when you have your baby. Hope the open day at LWC goes okay  

Princessmina, welcome to the thread 

Misti, hope you are feeling a little better today  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all, 

    Well no news yet on being matched with a sperm donor from Reprofit yet, but now I know that if you bombard them enough with emails you do get a response, I will start doing this again next week.  Or I may learn some Czech and risk another phone call, but think I may struggle to find, sperm, intra-uterine insemination, donor, etc in the holiday phrasebook .
    Propositioned again by my ex-fiance, again at the wrong time , but am pleasantly surprised by how untempted I am at the moment.  Really like the idea of no-one else being able to upset me by not being as pleased as me if I get pregnant, if that makes sense .  Although he was mostly supportive when I was pregnant, it wasn't his idea and I think like an awful lot of men, he didn't like the fact that the baby took my attention away from him and it did spoil my pregnancy slightly.  Although I don't have many family members nearby, my friends, I know will be thrilled for me and help me through.
    Of course, this may all change if he ever gets the date right! .  And he's thinking natural and I'm thinking syringes .
Misti, I hope you are feeling better, are you a tea-drinker?, I am convinced that ordinary ( decaf now ) tea is the best remedy for colds and sore throats as it has disinfecting properties.  A cup of tea and a soothing cat cure most things.
    Lou-Ann, have you chosen a donor yet and are you doing anything special to prepare for treatment?
    Bingbong, I can understand how hard it must be to have to put things off, but I hope you still enjoy your "inseminar" tomorrow.  When I get frustrated, I try to think, well, if I had had my first baby, she would have been one year old now and all that would be in the past.  Instead I have all that to look forward to hopefully, in the future.  It doesn't take away the loss, but it gives me something to look forward to.
    Can you ask them if they have any Art Malik lookalikes?  Please come back on and give us your impression of the clinic when you can, it would be very interesting to hear.  Also, if there were any nice nibbles available?  As you can tell, I am about to experience my PMT sugar cravings, it's my girls night in tonight and I wouldn't like to bet on my willpower with the cakes!  Hope my friend Donna hasn't done any more baking .
    Hope everyone has a nice weekend, weather bad down here , love, Rosi.


----------



## RedRose

Oh and meant to say Bingbong, I think your weight loss ticker looks really good, and you can't have put anything on when you were in the States which deserves a medal in itself.  I had a bit of a disaster cakewise tonight ( 5 cakes to be precise ) but then it was a planned disaster, I really did need some sugar.
    Spent the evening watching my friend's videos of her holiday in Valencia and their fire festival, which was pretty amazing.  They build huge models of figures, fairies, opera characters and real people ( as big as buildings ), let off massive amounts of spectacular fireworks and then burn the models to a cinder .  Including a model of our own Gordon Brown and Amy Winehouse!  Not quite sure of the deeper meaning behind the festival and neither was my friend , but certainly different.
      Bingbong, good luck for tomorrow ,
                                                  goodnight all, love Rosi.


----------



## bingbong

Hey Rosi,

Unfortunately I did put on in the states, think that it is impossible to go there and not!!! But I didn't move my ticker back up to show it (   ) but I have now lost what I put on so that is ok   Pleased that you enjoyed the cakes!!! Sometimes sugar is just needed, I am trying to avoid it though, although did have a bit of a slip on that front on wednesday! Bloody PMT as you say! But back on track now   It is a hard one.

Sounds like an interesting evening!! No idea what the deeper meaning might be though! 

Really pleased that you are making progress with the whole reprofit thing, maybe you should bring out a special czech phrase book for people who need 'unusual' phrases   might be a big seller!!! I hope that they get back to you with a match soon and that you don't have to bombard them with emails.

I'm afraid that I am not going to LWC today. I just couldn't face it, I was feeling so miserable at the thought of it, and I think that was part of my sugar thing on wednesday. So I told them yesterday that I couldn't make it and a few hours later I realised that I felt heaps better. I think that it is highly possible that I would have sat there and cried the whole way through. So I am going to wait until I am nearer starting and will then go, although there are benefits to going early and being prepared etc, it just wasn't right and I think would have been miserable and regretful and incredibly sad. So sorry I can't give you any info on the clinic and their actor sperm donors    Also, my brother's second baby is literally due any second, and I think that is more than enough for me to deal with right now!!!

I hope that everyone is doing ok and has a good weekend  

bingbong x


----------



## Damelottie

Bingbong - Sometimes it just doesn't feel right and its good you can trust your own instincts. As you said - sometimes there's enough other things going on. I remember cancelling a trip to Reprofit once. I just didn't feel well and it didn't feel right  . I couldn't explain it more than that. I know I did the right thing tho.

Love

LL xxx


----------



## bingbong

Thanks LL  

That really helped to read and you are right, I know that not going today was totally the right thing, I couldn't have done it right now. 

bingbong x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,
    Bingbong, definitely best not to go when you are feeling the way you are.  I'm so sorry you are feeling low about things .  Having babies or not being able to have them causes such deep waves of emotion, doesn't it?  Sometimes when you least expect it as well.  I know well how the crying and the sadness is just overwhelming at times.
    Please don't worry too much about ovulation signs, the 2 times I got pregnant were the least promising in terms of CM ( sorry if TMI ), months when everything was perfect- no pregnancy.  Some women have no signs most months but still get pregnant.  Do you chart?  I found my ovulation could be delayed by 1-3 days if I got really stressed in the first half of the month and that was useful to know.  Perhaps with all the mix of excitement and regrets you have been going through, this can give you a temporary disruption.  I hope everything goes well for your sister-in-law and brother, one day which will come sooner than you think, they'll be visiting you  .
      I may still try and get to LWC so I'll post on here my impressions, it still seems really bizarre that I will end up going abroad to be inseminated!  back on the wagon today, feeling thinner but 2 scared to step on the scales and find out some pathetic 3oz loss, so just going to carry on healthy eating and exercise.  AAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!!!!!!
                                  love to all, Rosi.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi 

I spoke to the donor co-ordinator at BWH yesterday, there are 6 people in front of me on the 'to be contacted' list and she expects that tx will start around July/August. In the meantime, I am waiting for screening blood test results and have got an appt with the counsellor on the 16th April. So all moving in the right direction, albeit a little slowly.

RedRose, I haven't chosen a donor yet, but have given the clinic general characteristics. In preparation for tx I have cut down on alcohol and am trying to eat a little more healthy (although, haven't managed either of these over the last few days ).

Hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Hello IUI-er's

Lou-Ann that all sounds good - probably sounds a long way off but it will go fast, I can't believe I started this last July, seems no time at all! Know what you mean about trying to eat healthily...doesnt quite work for me every day  

Bing-bong - hope you are doing ok, and getting ready for your exciting new job in the states.

Rosi - how's it all going for you? When you off to reprofit?

Lxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks, hopefully the next few months will pass as quick as the last few  

Claire, I also asked about reserving the  . Apparently it depends on which donor sperm you choose and how much demand they have for it, as to whether they will let you 'bulk' buy it.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Claire. I've never had any sort of counselling before so not really sure what to expect  

Who was the counsellor that you saw and was she based on the ACU? I only ask because   me forgot to ask!!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Lou-Ann - good you have some idea of time scale - hope it goes fast  

Rosi - great you are feeling thinner - well done    I would ignore the scales - how you feel is much more important.

Love
Misti x


----------



## madmisti

WooHoo - Af and drugs both arrived today - great timing    So I have lining scan booked for 20th, fly out to Brno 24th, have FET 25th and fly home 26th.  Very excited now it has actually started. Hoping I don't get any horrid side effects from drugs though  

I know this is the IUI thread but wanted to let all my buddies here know  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Sima

Great news Misti.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and praying    that this is your cycle.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Misti, that's great news.   that this is the one for you 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Thanks girls!

Claire - yeah - annoying we'll not cross paths. I miss lots of people I would really like to have met by a day or few. We'll have to have a special BFP meet up when we all have our bumps soon  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## RedRose

Hi girls,

    Lou-Ann, sounds like you are getting nearer, the way this year is going, incredibly quickly to me, you'll be top of the list before you know it.  Aren't the screening tests endless?  I know clinics have to cover themselves but you would think you were applying to be on the next space shuttle rather than just trying to get pregnant!  Still I suppose it's reassuring. 
    Well staying away from the choc had no effect weightwise so I am indulging again, in moderation of course.  Current fave is Cadbury's Double Choc .  I'm lucky in that I rarely drink alcohol so it isn't a problem for me to cut that out, and I usually offer to be the driver if on a night out ( no petrol money, just choc please ).
    What issues do you think the counselling will cover?  Somehow, I don't think Reprofit will be sitting me down in a pastel room.  Anyway, I'm too old to think about things for too long!  Hope it's helpful for you and you get a good one.
    Hi lulu, in spite of my disastrous computer skills, Dr. Marek and I have agreed a plan.  After I told him I couldn't get hold of Clomid from my GP ( she is lovely but I don't really want to discuss my tx at this stage ), he sent the pills in the post and they arrived today, hurrah! Makes it seem a bit more real, but not quite.  I haven't had any news on a donor match yet so I'll send another email prompt, prob tomorrow.  Am charting this cycle so will hopefully be able to predict AF and book flights, etc.  Also got the results of my first ever smear test back ( naughty I know ) and hurrah again, they are all clear.  And was good practice for exposing myself, I just want the Scottish sister who did it to come with me to Brno!  So painless.
    Have you got any idea yet when you can start your mild IVF at Create?  I hope things are going smoothly. 
    Misti, so exciting, I will PM you,
    Bingbong, if you are reading, hope you are ok, come back and amaze us with that weightloss ticker.  Am I glad I didn't do one, so  
                                love to all, Rosi.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rosi, if staying away from the chocolate didn't help, then i'd put away another few bars as well   (although, i'm more of a crsips girl myself!!)

I've had the screening tests done now by my GP so that when the ACU are ready to see me the results will already be there. Apparently the counselling session is to make sure that i've thought this process through - I think 12 months is enough thinking don't you 

Great that M sent your clomid though the post for you. Hope you get news on your donor match soon . Naughty you only just having your first smear test - glad that the results were okay  

Hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RedRose

I know, smacked hand for me!  I am throwing out a quick question to anyone listening about IVF at Reprofit.  Didn't like to post tonight on the other more apt threads as there are some girls going through some hard times and it seemed a bit trivial to barge in with a question.  Does anyone know how they do egg collection for OEIVF at Reprofit?  Is it sedation or a full general anaesthetic?
    Also has anyone had experiences with Clomid IUIs where they had too many follicles and the cycle was cancelled?  Dr Marek has suggested 2 x 50mg Clomid for me for 5 days, a follicle scan on day 9, trigger shot day 11, insemination day 12-13.  I shouldn't think at my age I am in much danger of too many! but don't want to go all that way for nothing.  Any info gratefully received .


----------



## lulumead

Good to hear things are moving along for people on this board  

I like the comparison with being tested to go on the space shuttle...it does feel quite ridiculous sometimes - its certainly not the quickie down the alley...oops I'm pregnant experience  

My IVF at create starts on my next cycle which should be in about a weeks time.  Quite weird having loads of drugs in my fridge...am curious to know how I will respond but bit scared about the side effects.  Even though on low dose.

Rosi: when do you think you'll be heading off to Brno?

Misti: not long for you now...we might cross on the 2WW!

Lou-ann: roll on July, so exciting to actually begin the process.

xx


----------



## madmisti

Lou-Ann  Great you have ahd the tests done so will be ready to roll! The HFEA here insist that clinic take the interests of any child created through fertilty tx into account so the clinic have to cover themselves by making you have counselling etc. It is good that they do this of course, but a pain as well. Another advantage of choosing to go abroad for me. My history of axe murderess might have been held against me here, but Reprofit didn't even ask  

Lulu - wow - how exciting!! Getting close for you now! Hope you don't get any horrid side effects when you start the drugs  

Rosi - ta for PM! Glad you got your drugs now    Glad smear test was all ok. And don't worry about taking the nurse who did it with you to Brno - I have had 'dealings' down there with all 3 of the drs at Reprofit   and they are all amazingly good  - had the least discomfort with speculum than I have ever had in UK. I had  3 Clomid IUI's and got 2 follies twice and one follie on the other tx. try not to worry that you'll have too many - the dose is quite low so chances are low. Lots   of PMA please!!!! As for OE IVF - they do GA AT Reprofit -but you won't be going that route because your IUI will work!!  

Well, had 2 days of Progynova and no s/e so far. 

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Good afternoon all,

I phoned my GPs today to get blood test results, one of them wasn't done for some reason so will have to get this one done again, but the others are back. So have appt with GP for 21st April (they couldn't get me in any sooner - glad I decided to get these done now with all the waiting about  )

Lulu, not long for you now, hope that you don't suffer too badly with side effects 

Rosi, sorry I can't answer any of your Q's about OEIVF or clomid IUIs, but I'm sure that the girls on the other thread wouldn't mind at all if you posted on there too. Anyway, as Misti said - you won't need the info cos your IUI will work  

Hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Elpida

Lou-Ann I just wanted to say how excited I am for you that things are moving forward!

E x


----------



## some1

Lou ann - so excited that things are getting moving for you !  can't remember the name of the counsellor i saw but she was based at the acu and was lovely - the counselling session was more like a chat, she was really easy to talk to and didn't seem to be 'doing counselling'.  she also does counselling sessions with all of their donors so she was able toigive abit of insdight into this as well.  i found the session really helpful, hope you do too!

some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Well, I had my counselling session yesterday and as Some1 said, it was just like having a chat. The counsellor was really nice and is happy for me to go on to have tx  

Hope everyone else is okay, it's gone quiet on here  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Lou-Ann - glad you got that hurdle out the way and can move forward  

Some1 - Wow - Jasmine is GORGEOUS!!

Love
Misti xx


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone,

    Lou-Ann, really pleased your counselling session went well for you.  Not long and you'll be starting treatment, hopefully .

    Some1. love the new pic of Jasmine, is she as good-tempered as she looks?  I just want to squeeze those cheeks like people always do to you when you are little.

    Misti, hope you are managing to keep your excitement under control.  Good luck with your lining scan ( I read a post of yours on another thread ).  Where are you having it done?  Hope you don't have to travel too far, think I will prob have to go the Birth Company in London, they have quoted me £100 today for a follicle tracking and lining scan.  It is a bit nerve racking when you imagine that they might find something strange, but I'm sure everything will be fine.  When I had my first scan I was just relieved to find that I had a fairly normal looking uterus and ovaries in the right place!

    I have been off the boards recently apart from flying visits, due to just a hectic week.  My friend who will hopefully catsit for me had to fend off a drunk at a Bournemouth bus stop, she finished up with a split lip and a cut on her face, but he ended up having to spend the night in hospital.  You don't mess with this girl, she is only 26 but she takes no prisoners.  And after finishing at the police station, by this time it was 11.30 pm, she had to insist that they gave her transport home, they were just going to let her make her own way home after being attacked!  The next morning they rang her to say, it's ok, the drunk is not pressing charges!  To say I was speechless, is an understatement.  No wonder women don't report assaults to the police.  Unbelievable.
    Then received very sad news from a very dear friend of mine, who is waiting for a scan as she has a suspected brain tumour.  So spending a lot of time with them both, at least it has put my problems into perspective.

    Anyway, onto brighter matters! .  Can't remember if I posted to say I received my Clomid from Reprofit after asking for it to be sent.  Also emailed Marek back with approximate dates according to my cycle ( let's hope it plays ball  ), which have been agreed.  Then very quickly had an email from a lady called Gabriela at their Andrology Bank, had to fill out the sperm donor form again! but received a choice of 4 sperm donors, all with the characteristics I had asked for on the same day!  So very impressed.  They all have brown eyes, brown or black hair, slim, tall/medium and university educated.  One immediately jumped out at me, for no rational reason, so that is the one I will go for I think, but any of them would be fine to be honest.

    Also received the Dr Beer book in the post today and checking through it think unfortunately I have an immune problem that MIGHT have caused the miscarriages.  I have always been allergic to quite a lot of things, have allergic asthma and it all got worse after my first miscarriage, including a massive allergic response to a hair dye that I had used a lot of times before being pregnant that took about 5 weeks and tons of steroids to subdue. 
      I had a miscarriage profile not long after at the Wessex which showed raised eosinophils which are associated with allergic responses or fighting infections or parasites, which I put down to the dye allergy.  But they did not link this with m/cs, but the Dr. Beer book definitely does.  I have also had occasionally since the m/cs outbreaks of  ( hives ) little rashes which he also associates with an immune problem that can cause pregnancy loss ( p86 ).  So feeling very worried that even if I do get pregnant I will miscarry again and also that had I known about this and it had been treated my second pregnancy might have succeeded.  Not a nice feeling to know that your own body could be killing off pregnancies. 

      Just feeling angry that this stuff is known about and I even tested positive but wasn't given the correct advice.  Always seems as though women with this problem have to fight for treatment?  I am going to try and research on the immune thread and come hell or high water, I will get hold of the right treatment, hopefully Reprofit will help.  I did see Dr ******* after the second m/c but he did not mention the raised eosinophils and I tested negative for natural killer cells so thought my problem was just old eggs.  What worries me is that the immune problem will just get worse with each pregnancy if not treated and will also affect donor eggs.

    Sorry for such a mega long post, but a lot of news!  Any advice or info gratefully received, I know there will be women who will have gone through this out there.  Also need advice as to the timing of IUI, if anyone can help.  On natural cycles I used to usually get a positive OPK on day 11 so presumably ovulating on day 12/13.  Will the Clomid affect this?  And how should the trigger shot be timed, along with your natural cycle?  Don't want the insemination to be too late!  Many, many thanks if anyone can help, also what should I expect/hope to see on the follicle tracking scan?
                    lots of love, hope everyone is ok, Rosi.

PS. lost 3 lbs last week!


----------



## madmisti

Rosi NEVER apologise for a long post hun - we want to know what is going on for you  

I'm sorry that you have discovered there may be immune issues and that if they had been recognised earlier, maybe you wouldn't have miscarried. That must be tough. But, looking ahead -you can now investigate it all as you say. I can't help I'm afraid, but there is a wealth of knowledge and experience on the boards, so hopefully you will be able to come up with a plan you are happy wiith  

Not surprised you were shocked about the tx of your friend by the police - aren't they charging HIM with assaulting HER!! Crazy world we live in    And I hope that your friends scan shows nothing serious after all  


Great you have chosen a donor! I only had a choice of two and found it hard to decide!

As for IUI timings at Reprofit on Clomid. After your Day 8 scan in London you email Stepan the results ( the Birth Company will also do this if you ask them so don't forget to take his email address with you! I emailed him when I got home  too , just to be sure! Depending on size of follies, he wil then advise as to most likely day for IUI. You get scanned again on Day 12  ( I did this at Reprofit as worked out cheaper for me to go an extra night and have free scan there!). The results of this wil determine when trigger shot will be - twice I had this straight after scan at clinic and once I did it at 10pm that evening. You have IUI day after usually. Of course, the actual timings etc will depend on how you are responding, on your cycle etc. I have regular cycles and my IUI was on Day 13 each time.

So when are you going for your first scan? I am going to Birth Company too - will be there this coming Monday  

Congrats on weight loss - i am not doing very well in that dept - and being on oestrogen for FET doesn't help!

Take care
Misit xx


----------



## some1

Thanks for the compliments about my little girl Mistimop and Redrose - she is even lovelier in the flesh.  Hopefully you will all have your own little bundles of joy before long  

Lou-Ann - glad your appointment with the counsellor went well!

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rosi, sorry that you have found that you have immune issues that could have been picked up at an earlier time and maybe prevented your mc's . At least now you can look into this and hopefully get some answers that will help you with future tx and pg's . Great that you have chosen a donor  

Sorry too that your friends are having a tough time of it. I can't believe that the police said that the bloke wasn't pressing charges  . Hope that your other friends scan turns out to be okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Hi there

Lou-Ann: glad that counselling was good, its nice as you get each step out of the way and it starts to become more real.

Rosi: hope you get some answers about the immune issues...sounds like you've been having a tough time too, so look after yourself.  

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rosi,

Do check out the immune threads - lots of great advice there. I've recently been diagnosed with raised NK Cells myself and have been advised to have ivig and/or intralipids as well as steroids for this coming cycle. I saw Dr Gorgy in London - PM me if you want details. The tests are expensive as is the tx, but if it works, I shan't regret the money  

Good luck! and to all the other girls having IUI at the moment  
Suitcase
x


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone, 

    Thank you girls for your kind thoughts, they mean a lot to me.  I must admit to feeling very emotional at the moment ( no change there really! ), thought I had managed to get my feelings about my m/cs under control, but when I read the Beer book, it just made me flood with tears and took me right back to those times.  Followed my gut instincts and had the tests ( all paid for privately ) even though to quote my female GP, "you've only had one miscarriage", and felt happy that I had covered all bases. 
      I can kind of cope with "old eggs", as was totally my choice not to have children earlier and I take responsibility for that.  What I find hard is that I had the ( very expensive ) tests and this was not picked up.  I am trying to think "onward and upward" and to an extent the anger is motivating me.  But I am just feeling so scared that I won't be able to carry a baby now.  I remember reading your thread, Suity, about these feelings and that's the place I am now, although I haven't been through as much.  I am also afraid that the cost of the immune therapies is just beyond my reach.  
      Right, I want someone to come on now with some PMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
                                      thanks again, love Rosi.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Redrose  it is so hard, and us 'oldies' have those similar thoughts.  One miscarriage is one miscarriage too much in my book too, and it is insenstive of the GP to say that, she obviously hasn't been there herself.  

Would you go down a DE route? I am not down that route, my issues are probably slightly different, I have Ashermans Syndrome from my miscarriage and ERPC and have a damaged lining, so may not be able to carry a child but I will keep trying.

I do think 'one day and somehow' I will have my child but when and not if....... although obvioulsy there are the times when I doubt it and need my donor and his partner to refocus me!

Take care 
L x


----------



## RedRose

Thanks JJ,
      Yes, I knew as soon as my GP said that, I thought there speaks a woman who has never had a miscarriage.  I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.  It must be even harder coping with Asherman's syndrome and lining issues, can I ask are they all a result of your miscarriage?  Even after an m/c you have to try and decide how best to deal with it when you are still in shock, I even found people advising me on this, I know they meant to be kind, but I needed to make my own decisions.  Don't really know what sort of state my uterus is in!  I read the Serum sometimes and Dr Penny there seems to have a lot of success with people after removal of septums ( not really sure what these are though ).  What is treatment for Asherman's and do you know when you can get started again?  I hope things improve for you.  Your donor and his partner sound like lovely people, more of a help than my ex, that's for sure 
      And yes, I would definitely consider donor eggs, but if I have immune issues, I would probably miscarry them as well as I understand it.  I notice from your ticker that you have had IVIG so have you had some immune problems as well?  How did you find the ARGC?  From what I have read they seem a bit more switched onto immune stuff and looking at their website yesterday I thought I read that IUI was £500 plus £100 for sperm sample which seems more reasonable than other clinics?  Although I am happy at mo with Reprofit I would feel happier if I could link up with a good UK clinic as well for meds, aftercare etc.  Also hate leaving the furbabies!!
                                  lots of love, Rosi.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I presume that my Asherman's was as a result of the m/c, ERPC or another time I had a hysteroscopy and they also did a D+C that I didn't consent to on the NHS! as I never had lining problems before then.  Since then I had lining issues.  

After my mc (on cycle #1) I went to Mr ******* at his miscarriage clinic, he is a very nice man, and he disagnosed my immune issues.  HE will work alongside an IVF clinic for immunes and is an obs/gynae.  We then moved to ARGC and cycled there, but they diagnosed my lining problems, and treated me for immune.  

Septums are if you are diagnosed witha  bicornuate uterus , is it is heart shaped-ish and they cut some away.
The treatment for Asherman's is hysteroscopy, breaking through the scar tissue, cutting the uterus with scissors for it to heal uniformly, viagra, vasodilators, but if they have damaged your basal layer- as I suspect mine has as it is not really thickening up- there isn;t a lot of hope, 2 Drs have including ARGC and SIRM in USA have both told me surrogacy is my only chance.

ARGC are very different -hard to describe, very busy, lots of people being 'processed' every day, poor scanning facilities but intense monitoring and bloods++++ - they don't treat single women and they don't have sperm bank so you need your own supply!! (my donor is my 'partner' there,mind you saying that we have been at this for 4-5 years now longer than some couples).  They were only doing immunes for their own ex pts who had moved onto DE abroad etc.  Dr Gorgy used to be there and has moved and  set up the Fertility Academy and he will look after pts the ARGC way even if they are having treatment else where, as will Mr ******* (google miscarriage clinic). Remember immune issues and lining problems also can go together.

I don't have a furbaby only a goldfish to palm off so going away isn;t too bad!!L x


----------



## RedRose

Thank you JJ, for your very informative reply, I'm so sorry that the outlook on your lining issues seems to be poor at the moment, I'm hoping this may change in time.  It must mean some very difficult decisions for you.  It sounds like you have had a very bad time with some of your treatment.  I opted in the end to miscarry "naturally" although it took a long time as I am phobic about invasive procedures ( need to get over this ), but I know I ran the risk of infection.  There isn't a "good way" is there for something so awful.  I have started thinking about surrogacy too, I must admit, I just wish adoption wasn't so difficult or I would think about that too.
      I had forgotten the ARGC don't treat singles, the £100 must be preparation of your own donor's sperm, thought it sounded cheap, same cost as Reprofit!  Thanks for clearing that up for me.  I did do the immune tests with Mr ******* and did show him the m/c profile from the Wessex  with the raised eosinophils but he thought I was ok probably from an immune point of view.  I did find him approachable though so perhaps I could discuss it again with him.  I remember him telling me that in his NHS trust hospital, testing, help etc for women with 2 consecutive m/cs over 37 would be funded by the NHS so am thinking might ask to be referred locally, my GP now is a nice young woman who has twins herself, ( prob naturally! ),but don't know how long this will take of course.  Am hoping Reprofit will come up trumps.
          thanks again for the help, take care, love Rosi.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I waited 10 days for my mc had stopped bleeding (yet again minimal!)  and then they scanned me  and the baby was still there, so they said to me that I should have it out surgically and it was the last theatre list before Xmas.

Surrogacy as a single woman is nearly impossible legally in this country as you cannot get a parental order as it is illegalto create a child for the purpose of adoption and that is how they see it as a single person.  I have explored it with Natalie Gamble, FF lawyer, even with my known donor as the father
L x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all, 

    JJ, it's such a hard thing to go through  .  The surrogacy issues for singles sound like blatant discrimination to me.  I did read an article not long ago about surrogacy in India, but there were difficulties sometimes in getting the baby out of the country.  I hope you can find a way through all these issues, at least you know you have tried everything you can.  
                          lots of love, Rosi


----------



## hopehopehope

Hello everyone!! 

as an old,  single girl having diui thought i should join this thread!

Like many of you i feel as though i am paying a lot of money for this to work
but no-one is taking 'holistic' care of me. I am concerned about my progesterone as
I have very light and short periods, yet MFS have not checked my levels or offered 
pessaries - does anyone know anything about this My eggs are apparently getting older by the 
month (!) and I couldn't bear it if i actually got a BFP then lost it because of 
lack of meds.........help!!!


----------



## Lou-Ann

hopehopehope, sorry you feel that you aren't being cared for by your clinic  . I can't help with the progesterone levels and the use of pessaries, could you not query your concerns with your consultant? Hopefully some of the other ladies on here will be able to answer your questions  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## hopehopehope

thanks lou ann. Good for you for going down this path while youre still young,( in fertile years)
I hope someone has some advice for me!!! Good luck to you x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

hopehopehope..was quite a long time ago that I was having IUI but I'm sure I was on cyclogest even for those....and then gestone for the more recent IVF cycles. Not had progesterone tested but because I bled before test day on first 2 IVF (and in retrospect also on IUI) that's why my post transfer support was increased....

I would simply insist to your clinic that you want to be put on cyclogest - it's not expensive and there's no reason why they shouldn't prescribe it if you want it 

Good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

hopehopehope welcome to the thread, I note that you mention that you have very light periods and that you have a had a miscarriage- I have Asherman's syndrome from a m/c, ERPC and have very light periods lasting a day at the most. I really hope that this is not the case for you, but do your clinic do a lining scan and see how thick you lining gets to mid cycle and do they do oestrogen bloods ?- a monitoring cycle

Here are some links about Asherman's and people's stories

http://www.ashermans.org/






http://www.youtube.com/ashermansorg

Why are you so against IVF may I ask? I have never had IUI so I can't help you with pessaries/gestone and whether the ladies get given them. After IVF I know that you do.

Good Luck
L x

/links


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi JJ, 
I'm not against IVF at all, it's the consultant at MFS who says that 
because my low AMH result indicates poor quality eggs, that i wouldnn't 
respond to drugs therefore IVF success rate is less than IUI. 

Periods are light, but they stiill last 3 days, i think my lining is ok, i'm sure they said 9mm at about day 20?Estrogen is way high, 200 on cd5 rather than 50ish. 

suitcase...............thank you  for the cyclogest advice, i will call them tomorrow.


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

    Welcome, Hopehopehope, so nice to see someone else in their 40s on here!  We can do it!  I agree with everyone else, if having the extra progesterone makes you feel better and could make a difference, your clinic should prescribe it for you.  I am someone else with short light periods, a bit more so since my m/cs, but they have always been like this.  Am dreading my scan a bit next week, will be stuffing myself with pineapple juice and ( choc ) brazil nuts! especially as this is my first time on Clomid.
    Are you doing unmedicated or medicated IUI?  Sorry if I've missed this.  I hope your next one is successful.  Apologies in advance if I can't update this week, my computer is being a ***** at the moment, really helpful when I am trying to communicate with Reprofit!  Need a new one really but the thought of having to set it all up and use money I want to use for tx, is stressing me out!  Knowing me I will probably end up throwing it out of the window, so will have to get another  .  I am never violent to people but equipment that is cleverer than me    !!!
    Well, I'm off to take my tablets!  Hope everyone, is ok, hoping to be able to catch up on the other boards tomorrow if I am lucky with the comp,
                                      love Rosi.


----------



## hopehopehope

Hello Lou and Rosi!!! 

Thank you both for your replies, specially the cyclogest info. When i phone 
Manchester  (MFS) on day one I will request that then. They didn't do ANY day 5 or Day 21 tests. It's only after i've had 3 treatments and pushed for app 
and tests on NHS that I found all this out. Am phoning on monday for progesterone results. See to have ppains about 5 days before AF which never used to happen - hope that's not too bad a sign xx

Rosi - what are you having the clomid for, are you having iui or ivf, it doesn't say.  - I know how you feel about the money, when anything breaks or goes wrong in the house i get a right strop on as I am stretched to breaking point and when something  suddenly needs fixing its' like the whole world is against me!!

it's so nice to have people in EXACTLY the same postion as me to talk to  -thank you xoxoxox


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone,

    Hope, I am about to start the Clomid for my first donor IUI at the Reprofit clinic in the CZ Republic hopefully in a couple of weeks.  Can't bring myself to update my ticker as still don't really think it will happen!  Just stressing about having no follies, no lining, not getting out there in time, my cats being ill, my catsitter being ill, anything I can possibly think of .
    Had a quick reply from Dr Marek at the clinic today confirming the appointments for a consultation about IVF and donor eggs, embryos etc ( and to have the trigger shot and insemination ).  I would like to think I could get pregnant with IUI but I am realistic about the chances and is hard to get timing right being abroad.  I felt like my period was coming today   please not till Sunday as will put out my flights, hotel, everything!  Am having raging PMT this month but think it is partly due to so much wanting everything to go smoothly, it will be the first time I will have had the chance to try for 10 months since splitting with my ex.  
    It is interesting to see your clinic's attitude towards having the right levels and test results.  I do appreciate some tests are quite a good predictor of success but the fact is a small chance does exist for us older women, so I think there should be more flexibility.  One of the good things about Reprofit was that I encountered no difficulty in asking just to try IUI first, rather than being jumped straight to donor eggs.  They don't seem at all concerned with protecting their success rates like some UK clinics and quite a few ladies have had tries with their own eggs over there when I don't think they would have got the chance here.
    Has your consultant advised you just to keep trying with the IUI at the moment?  It's frustrating and as you say ridiculously expensive here, but I suppose if you compare it to natural ttc, it could take quite a few months to be successful even if everything is working fine.  But don't give up hope, the great thing about pregnancy is that 4 weeks after a failure, you could be on the road to success again.  And if not, thank God now there are fantastic women out there who are prepared to donate their eggs.  My fear is that I have immune issues that mean I won't be able to carry a baby but am going to discuss them at Reprofit and just keep trying as long as the bank balance will allow!  Have you considered treatment abroad?  But could be difficult with your family commitments, I suppose?
    Have to say, Hope, I can't blame my tantrums completely on PMS and upcoming treatment, I have been like it most of my life! ,
                        hope everyone has a nice weekend planned, love Rosi.


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi there Rosi, Well thanks for the update, we'll be on the tww at the same time as AF due on Sunday (and i feel like anytime now - but that seems to ahppen as i've got older, any time now used to be a few hours before , now it's up to 5 days before) and will have the iui probably on monday 11th May at manchester. How come you're going abroad for iui - does yours have to be medicated? I was told that because of my low AMH that i have very few eggs left and that they are all poor quality which means that if they used drugs to hurry them along then they would fragment. So at the moment I am using iui instead of sex! (it takes longer). However, as i have recently had NHS tests I have an app with a consultant on May 20th and hopefully I will get unbiased opinions from him regarding using my own eggs. Like you I split up with ex boyfriend, but that was 3 years ago when i was 38 and i dithered for 2 years before starting to go down this route ( was with him since i was 34, made it clear i wanted kids and he strung me along, lied to me , then left me - I am a relatively intelligent teacher, so not sure how i wasted the last of my super fertile years putting his needs and desires before my own, but it's too late now just have to make the best of what i have) What stresses me out about this whole thing as i feel that i have to be responsible for everything and that i am not being cared for wholly by anyone - all the testing and getting the times right is very stressfull, at least with meds you wont have that. Have you had tests in the UK?
Totally agree with you over the fact that after every possible BFN is a new cycle with possible a BFY at the end of it. I'm going to have 4 more iui's. then save for own egg ivf, poss at Reprofit. I am on wating list in UK for donor embryo (as I might need sperm ANd egg!) ironically in the scheme of things it's not that much more than iui (iui £1100, embryo £2200) and with the waiting list at MFS being 2 years by the time i get to the top i will be 43 and will probably have exhausted all other avenues by then. i feel very sorry for ladies with partners who desperately need egg donors and can't get them in the uk, as I feel open identity is the best way to go for me, and it's difficult to get that abroad. 
So, whatever happens I will have my little one one day and so, i hope will you xoxox


----------



## madmisti

hi all
quick update from brno.
got 2 hatching blasts-both grade 1
very happy 
misti xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ooh misti fantastic news


----------



## hopehopehope

mistimop said:


> hi all
> quick update from brno.
> got 2 hatching blasts-both grade 1
> very happy
> misti xx


Wishing you the best of luck mistimop


----------



## RedRose

Hi all, 
  
    Yaaaaaaaaaay Misti !!!!!!!!  So happy for you.  I have pm'd you, looking forward to hearing all about it when you get back  .

    Drat and Doubledrat, AF was here when I woke up, knew she was coming!, which puts my timings very close to the wire.  Will now be flying out on my day 11 which is when I have often got a positive OPK, but hoping that the stress of travel will delay things and have emailed Dr Marek to bring the insemination forward to Wednesday, same day as consultation rather than waiting to Thursday.  The way I look at it is being too early still gives you a chance, whereas being too late there is almost no possibility of getting pregnant.
      Trying to chill out about it as has very little chance of working anyway so trying to look at it more as an orientation visit and trial run with the Clomid, scan will be next Saturday at the Birth Company, which will be my day 8.

      Hope, the timings are still tricky with meds, I think!  As far as I know, even on Clomid, you can still ovulate spontaneously too early and then that cycle will be a bust.  To answer your question, I think Reprofit would do unmedicated IUI but the stats are so low I just wanted to boost my chances.  But I will see how it goes on the Clomid.  Even when I was trying to conceive naturally, timing was a nightmare as my partner worked away during the week and my fertile window seemed to deliberately try to fall in the middle of the week.  I used to get so frustrated and angry with my partner as I felt he was never there when I needed him.  Of course, wasn't as important to him.  He is quite a lot younger than me and didn't seem to understand that for a woman in her 40s every cycle is precious, we can't wait around.  
      Even now that we haven't seen each other for 10 months, he still phones and messages me, saying that he "cares about me" and hopes I get what I want!  Even texted me 2 days ago saying he had a dream about me and that I was pregnant in it!  Unfortunately, he doesn't have psychic abilities , he certainly never seemed to be able to guess my feelings when we were together, anyway!  I asked him to stop contacting me as we were together 5 years and engaged so it was a hard decision for me to end it.  It is upsetting as I feel he put me in the position of having to try for a baby on my own with a donor, rather than within a relationship, when I feel that he should have supported me fully.  Perhaps that is unfair of me.
      I'm sorry that your ex was not honest with you about children, seem to be a lot of men around who just don't understand women's need to have children.  It's sad, because I don't know what you feel about your ex but I know that mine would actually have been quite a good dad.  I must balance this by saying I know there are some great partners out there , just wish mine had been one of them! 

                    must dash, out for a guilt free cake bash as have AF!
                                            love Rosi.


----------



## hopehopehope

Rosi - hi!, my AF started yesterday early morning (Sat) So i am expecting pos LHS on Sat 9th and will have to wait till the monday for iui as clinic shut on sunday. (sorry if i'm repeating myself - can't remember if i already moaned about this) Hopefully you will get a BFP this month, I hope for you that you do. If you don't you can be sure that you did all you could. 
Hope all you ladies are having a loverly weekend!! Jane


----------



## madmisti

Jane and Rosi - hope your IUI's turn out ot be ok re timing - is all a bit stressful but try to keep the PMA!

Thank you for all your good wishes girls - I am SO excited to have 2 embies on board - feels very different to IUI's as you know there are actually two little embies there - I feel pregnant and is just a question of whether stay that way  

Below is copy of my post on Reprofit thread  

Sorry can't do personals for everyone - still feeling very tired. On Friday I got up and had a shower but water wasn't draining down plughole properly. Didn't think that much of it - thought might be a bit of hair stuck or something. But when I went down stairs - water was POURING through kitchen celiing and down the walls from bathroom above! And I mean pouring! So I raced back upstairs and put plug in which fortunately sopped it gushing through ceiling etc. Thought what the heck do I do? - got a flight to catch!! Was a bit worried part of ceiling would come down as was really bulging. I just don't have anyone to call on in such circumstances so just had to leave it for the weekend and hope for the best. And to top it all, my mobile would not switch on - just will not work, so had no way of communicating with home whilst away ( no laptop) or with Sarah who I was due to meet that evening in Brno - anyway, got a spare PAYG phone so PM'd the number to Sarah and luckily it worked in CR!  So today I have had to do some plumbing - took bath panel off and took pipe that drains water form bath ooff - absolutely chocker with hair and gunk ( sorry TMI!)  - disgusting. Anyway cleaned it out and put it all back together -water drains fibne now with no leaks! Wasn't expecting to have to do plumbing on 2WW!!

Still got kitchen to sort out - not sure how much redecorating will need to be done, if plaster is affected etc - will have to wait until it has all dried out.

Anwyay  actual treatment went very well - didn't get much rest after ET as trip to lake was disaster - got off way past the lake as had been told it was last stop on Tram 1 - Sarah I think underestimated how far we ended up walking - more like 2 miles - luckily all down hill!! So my feet are still killing me. Once there was nice though - saw about 5 sets of twins - all from Reprofit?

And rest of time was nice - did tea rooms  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## hopehopehope

ohMisti! I'm so pleased for you (not about the plumbing - that all sounds like something that would happen to me!). Can i ask a bit more about what you've had doen. Is it a donor embryo transfer? And i'm assuming they put two back? Do they do this with drugs at reprofit or will they do it on a natural cycle if you can stay there for a few days longer? the next 2 weeks will be hard i'm sure, but hopefully worth it. My oldest friend goes to Madrid on Wednesday for IVF with an egg donor so i'm totally immersed in baby making right now! I guess being single we're lucky in a way as we can have embryo donors - egg donation no it's own seems very very expensive and hard to get - or am i barking up wrong tree?

Have a nice week everyone!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

misti so sorry to hear of your plumbing escapades.  My neighbour flowed into my kitchen ceiling, it cost me £500 in repairs but I claimed it off the insurance

Good luck for 2ww


----------



## madmisti

Thank you ladies    Hoping won't need to do any more plumbing - or much of anything else strenuous on 2WW. Embies should be implanting right about now so being very careful - talking to them lots etc - amazing how different it feels to actually have embies on board !

Hope -yes it was donor embryo - they guaranteee you 2 blasts - but I was lucky and went one better with hatching blasts! I don't know if they will do this unmedicated - you would have to ask. I have been on oestrogen ( progynova) since Day 1 of cycle - had lining scan on Day 14 ( can be 13 or 14 but my Day 13 fell on a Sunday). Depending on results of that,Reprofit tell you when to add in progesterone - I started it on day of scan as had a thick lining already. And had FET on Day 19. i continue on both these drugs until test day - and if get positive ( ) stay on them until 12 weeks pregnant    Hope your friend's tx in Madrid is successful  

Misti xx


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone, 
    Misti, you are brave actually getting in there with the pipes and things,  I dread to think how much hair is in my pipes, have to dehair the bath everyday, and no it's not from me, it's from a certain person called Lily who likes to chase her tail in there .  
    Jane, it must be nice to have a friend who understands what you're going through, I hope her treatment in Madrid is successful and yours this month then you'll have a pregnancy buddy!  Do you have quite a long cycle, if you don't mind me asking, and do you chart ? I don't know anyone "in real life" in a similar situation to me, my friends listen to me rambling on but I'm not sure how much they understand!  But they are all behind me so that's something.
    Just had a text from my sister to say she will be descending on me in a few weeks time.  this is all weirdy deja vu for me as the first time I got pregnant was in May 07 and she was staying with me .  I began to feel symptoms about 5-6 days after conception and just knew I was pregnant.  She ( who has had 5 ) famously said I don't think you can tell this early.  Who was right?  Me!!!  I don't mind her coming plus a few daughters as it always reminds me just how much hard work children can be and to appreciate my peace and quiet whilst I have it.
    I couldn't face changing flights and hotel due to early AF so have hatched a cunning plan so hopefully don't miss ovulation.  I'm going to take an ovulation test with me just to check I don't get a natural LH rise on Tuesday, if I do we will do the insemination Wednesday.  If I don't I will have the trigger shot Wednesday and return for the insemination Thursday.  Have been emailing Dr Marek about this and am pleased to say he agreed " Dear Rosi.  Yes, ok ". So, points to them for being so flexible.  I like a man who gives in straight away 
    On 3rd day of Clomid now and feeling pretty tired, sore throat earlier on and stiff headache, neck ache now, hoping this is the Clomid and not a cold or worse, swine flu!  Have decided that if for some reason I can't get to Brno, I will have to seduce ex-fiance, I know it's not very ethical but he won't mind, I'm sure.  I am not wasting this month!
    JJ, did you have any more news from your clinic yet?  I hope it was positive.  Also, I know you are a proper nurse and I think I remember reading that you have had Clexane in the past?  Can I ask what you think an effective dose is for treatment of recurrent miscarriage.  I want to discuss this at Reprofit, also steroids, I know that Stepan has been prescribing 5-10mgs of Prednisolone, do you think this is enough?  Others seem to prefer 20-25mgs.  Also is it possible to pick up meds in the Cz Republic and bring them back even syringes/needles in hand luggage?  I'd be very grateful for any advice.
                    Must go and drink some pineapple juice, could only find choc brazil nuts, I'm afraid, but they are medicinal, love Rosi.


----------



## madmisti

Rosi - well, not all the hair in the pipes was from me   - I have had to bathe Ellie ( the dog) quite frequently since she developed an allergy and a lot of it was from that I am sure as never had a problem before!!  Was a disgusting job but I just kept reminding myself how much I would be paying a plumber to do it!!

Can't believe your sister has FIVE kids    Are they all girls?  Hope that you get a BFP whilst she is there like last time, but obviously that this time it stays   

Hope all the timings work for your IUI - sure they will    When do you actually fly out?  Good you have back up plan ( ie ex fiance!) if all else fails  

Oh and BTW, when you get to meet Marek, just remember I saw him first!!! 

Take care
Misti xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rosi - no problem with picking up meds, syringes etc here and taking them back to UK. I flew out of Vienna last time with all my stuff in hand luggage - no questions asked! I'm sure it would be the same wherever, they only seem concerned with liquids over 100ml and quite happy for us to take hundreds of sharp needles on board the plane  

Reprofit are quite conservative with their steroid protocol. I'm seeing an immune consultant due to my high NK cells and he has me on 25mg. If you want to be on higher dose, you can ask Marek/Stepan and they will usually prescribe it for you

Good luck!

Suitcase
x


----------



## hopehopehope

ahhhgghhh just posted long reply and pressed backspace whilst on preview page and lost the lot    -  agghhhh.
Very quick as i have interview tomorrow and need to cram. 

Rosi - i have a reg 26 - 31 day cycle. Short lived Af ( 2 days + 1 day spotting) Progesterone test came back at 56 - anything above 35 is good. Increasing pms over last 2 years and increasing ovulation pain - now lasts for days instead of hours. Did chart and everything was fine, EWM 3-5 days before ov. Rasied temps after ov until a few days before AF. Have stopped doing it as was waking up at all hours in a panic stuffing digital thermometer into ear!!!

Mist-  what are hatching blasts and the diff between them and blasts is?? I am imaginging yours snuggling down in their new home 
now, sending PMA to you.( you can tell i'm in interview mode!!) I have to use a plunger in my shower every week and pull out what looks like a small animal but is in fact my hair!! Is hair loss a huge sign of perimenopause!!!!

what's the gen on Marek - is he a dishy doc?? Is it time for me to go abroad for treatment!!!


Take care everyone. oxoxoxoxox


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rosi, glad that Marek is being flexible with your tx plan  . Hope that your sister's stay is a good omen and you get your bfp 

hopehopehope, I hope that your interview goes well tomorrow 

Hope everyone else is ok  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone,

  It's a nightmare hope, isn't it when that happens with posts.  I have read that some clever girls on here write their posts and save them in a Word document but don't ask me how   I hope your interview goes well tomorrow, let us know.  Like you my cycles vary a little bit, usually 27 days, but have had the odd 26 day one and a few 28s.  I found the charting very useful but it is easy to become a bit obsessed with it, I know.  I'm going to try and step away from the thermometer this month, if I manage to trap some sperm somehow, ignorance is bliss.
    I'm starting to get seriously worried about whether all this flu stuff  ( very sad about that little boy ),is going to disrupt travel plans.  It's obviously sensible to take precautions but it's becoming pretty obvious it's going to appear in most countries now and you can't stop the world turning.  My ex is in for a shock if my travel plans get cancelled, knowing my luck he won't be in the mood.
      Misti, how are you doing?  Any symptoms?  Any intuitions?  Sorry if you're already being driven crazy by the 2ww but you come across so level headed, ( what with the plumbing and everything ), I somehow don't think you will be  .  You sound like you are being relaxed, enjoying it and full of PMA, which is the best way to be.  Although my first BFP was obvious very early, ( I think bcos I'd never been pregnant before ), the second was virtually symptomless, except for dizzy spells, which hit me both times after about 10 days and which I don't get apart from when I'm pregnant.  
      And yes, my sister has 5 girls, ( we always say 5 but her second baby very sadly died of SIDS at 6 weeks ) so we have 4 with us.  All conceived with no effort at all, thank you sis, for setting the bar so high .  She did start very young at 18 and had the last one at 33, so she had the advantages of youth.  I know 5 girls in a row!, I don't know what the odds are on that.  The upside of having a boy is that I know she will be insanely jealous!  but I would be grateful for either.  Her girls are also all gorgeous, clever and talented and one is "the fastest girl in Nottingham", we think the athletic ability comes from her dad!  So, I don't have a lot to live up to, do I?  I suppose in a way, coming from a very fertile family lulled me into a false sense of security, extended family is the same, tons of kids, no problems, and it does make you feel the odd one out.  At my mum's funeral, I was the only childless woman there out of our family and yes, someone did point that out to me.  Wasn't long after my first miscarriage and made the day even worse.  I'll show them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
    Are Ellie, Benji and Raffi making a fuss of you, doing a bit of light housework and putting the kettle on?  No, mine won't do anything either.  I've just come back from tea with my catsitter friend and we have had a further run through of routines and procedures ( she's been to stay 2 nights recently as well ).  I laughed when I read your comment about her being there to serve the cats, I don't think they know what is about to hit them!  I expect to come back to obedient well-trained children after she has been to stay ( think Nanny 911 ).  
    Thank you, Lou-Ann, what's happening with you?  Hope everything's ok, is the waiting driving you crazy or are you chilled out about it?  Any more appointments or counselling?
    I made a mistake last post, I am now on day 3 of the Clomid and getting very definite twinges in the ovarian areas, ( think I know roughly where they are! ), especially the left.  Sore throat has gone and only small background headache.  Not as tired today.  Are the twinges a good sign?  Or am I just stretching because of too many choccy brazils?  I have just read Lulu's great results with her first mild IVF ( 7 eggs !), she seems to have had a very positive experience so far hoping this is the one for her.
    Honestly, I am expecting to see a queue outside Reprofit of Dr Marek's fan club, perhaps we should set up a new thread for him, judging by all the innuendo thrashing around the boards lately about him   I always refer to him as Dr Marek to try and keep things professional  .  
                        Goodnight everyone, love Rosi.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Rosi

You asked about pred and clexane
on 3 cycles I had pred prescribed varied from 25 mgs to 10 mgs (at ARGC) or they also use 2 mgs of Dexamethosome
For clexane I was on 20 mgs morning and night at ARGC and with Mr ******* 40 mgs once a day - same dose really!

When you have your immune bloods done they also titrate the cell activity with prednisolone and IVIG and at different doses so they know what does to prescribe you, or so they say!

I also had a dose of IVIG 24 grams.

I'm not a clomid fan and refuse to take it as the side effect is thining endometrium lining and I can't be doing with it!!

L x


----------



## madmisti

Hope - hatching blasts are next stage on from blasts - though don't ask me what they are hatching into  !!  And yes, Marek is very dishy - but then so are Stepan and Marcel at Reprofit too! However, I have first claim on Marek I'm afraid, so you will have ot fight between yourselves over the other 2  !!  What is your interview for? Hope it goes well   Oh, and I juts lost a long post on another thread  too- SO annoying  !!!!


Rosi - no symptoms - but I don't expect them anyway so not worried. No intuitions either - I am just enjoying the knowledge that I have 2 embies on board and I am technically pregnant    May go a bit more   as OTD approaches next week! Thanks for your nice comments - when I decided to start this journey I was determined not to go on too much of an emotional rollercoaster as I have suffered from depression in the past and didn't want to trigger it off again. Of course I am sad when I get a BFN - and if I get one this time will be much harder than with IUI's - but I try to look ahead at next plan and strongly believe that if I am meant to have a child ( or 2!), it will happen.  So sorry to hear about your litle niece being taken from you so young  . I am sure she is looking down on her sisters and will look out for her cousin(s) when yours come along    And each child is unique and not to be compared to others, so don't feel pressure that your child/children have to compete with their cousins! Can't believe that thoughtless comment at your mum's funeral - some people should just shut up  !!
Sadly, **'s not being any help - though I am sure that cuddling them helps my embies feel that maternal instinct and hopefully will encourage them to stick around! Hope you feel reassured that the  catsitter will do a fine job while you are away - though I don't hold out much hope for reformed characters on your return - even Supernanny would meet her match with cats  . Sure ovary pains are Clomid related and a good sign that follies are growing   Glad headache is subsiding. Is true what JJ1 says about Clomid sometimes leading to thinner lining, but in most peole this is not a problem so don't worry! They wouldn't use it if benefits didn't outweigh negatives. If you have a problem with lining,as JJ1 does, then obviously not good to use, but otherwise Ok. I had no problem.

Love to everyone
Misti xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rosi - very sorry to hear about your niece - must have been very difficult for you all  

I do know what you mean about fertile sisters though - mine has just popped out 3 children in the past 4 years and although I adore my nieces and nephew, it's hard for me sometimes to see them without wishing that it could be so easy for me

Not only that but my sister had no morning sickness or other preg symptoms, barely a bump until 6-7 months, gave birth to each one in the space of about 45 minutes without anything except gas and air and was back to being skinny again within weeks. Agghh...!

Anyway, hope you are getting on OK with the clomid

Misti - hope the 2WW not sending you round the bend

And hello to any other IUI girls I've missed
love
Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi All

Rosi, sorry to hear about your niece, it must have been very hard on everyone  . And the thoughtless comments made at your mom's funeral too . I have had a few people tell me not to have kids (think they must have been having a bad day with their own), if only they knew what route I am going down to have one (or maybe 2!! ). Having your 4 nieces with you after having tx will certainly be a distraction from the 2ww madness . 
Glad that your sore throat has gone and your headache has subsided a little, hope that the twinges are a sign that your follies are doing what they should be doing.

Latest from me is that I have had my blood test results back from the GP, all came back negative except for the CMV. I don't have to have anymore counselling sessions unless I want them, so I am now waiting for 'the' call/letter from the clinic to discuss sperm donor options. I am not going   waiting as I was told tx wouldn't start till July/August anyway. I will phone them next week to get an update as to where I am on the list.

Suity, I hope all of us experience a quick and smooth labour like your sister's  

hopehopehope, I hope that your interview has gone well today 

Misti, hope that your aren't going too   yet on your 2ww 

Hope everyone else is ok  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Lou-Ann

Pleased to read all is moving along


----------



## madmisti

Lou- Ann - great news re results. Hope you hear soon from the clinc re donor options! July/August will be here before you know it!!

Hope- any news on interview?

My 2WW fine so far  Been out singing last 2 evening and again tonight so I am hoping the embies are enjoying the musical vibrations 

dq;w[]JE[VDS0 uihfw HN G[Uwg]i-0]gejgr q-8m8b
=u 2t


----------



## madmisti

oops - sorry girls - that last bit of above post was Benji ( cat) traipsing over my keyboard whilst chasing a fly!  He also evidently hit the send button  

If anyone can interpret what he is saying, let me know!!

M xx


----------



## babynumber

Hi All

I am new and Ive just dropped into the IUI group to see if I can get any advice or support!  This is all a bit of a maze to me.
I am 38 and live in MKeynes and am a single woman seeking donor sperm .. I have so far only researched one clinic near me - in Northampton and I have an appointment there next month.  Has anyone successfully been through the process and could give me some advice.  thanks for reading 

donna x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Welcome Donna, you'll find loads of info and support round here  

Lou-Ann great news  

Misti   at Benji  they don't half pick their moments

Jovi x


----------



## hopehopehope

I got the job!!!!!! out of 7 people interviewed they chose me!!!!!! Thank you to everyone for the lovely comments 

Misti - how's it going with you embies? My friend had two put back yesterday in Madrid. I'm running out of fingers to cross!!

Hope getting the job means that all good things come in threes - there'll be a pregnancy next followed by a man (typical for it to happen to me in that order!!)

Hi Donna -i'm in your situation (i think) PM me and we can chat about it  

Rosi - that must have been awful, mc and losing your mum. My step father died 7 weeks ago and I have had a similar experience, only with me people hide the fact that they are pregnant and go around whispering about it. Over senstivitiy is alsomst as bad as insensitivity sometimes. this clomid things sounds crap - makes me almost glad that they wont give me meds with ym low amh. 


TTFN   for everyone oxoxo


----------



## madmisti

Donna - welcome!! I only have experience of doing IUI's abroad I'm afraid, but feel free to PM me if you think I can help with any questions. Have you seen the thread about singlies meet up in London on 9th May - see Singles index.

Jane - FANTASTIC NEWS - well done you!!!!!  Does it mean more £ ( always useful!!)  Hope it is the start of your run of three as you say!!  So sorry to hear about your step father hun    Thanks for your good wishes - but imaginary finger crossing is fine with me!!

Misti xx


----------



## some1

Hello Donna and Welcome to the thread!  Have you got any specific questions that you want answered?  Congratulations on taking the first step and making an appointment - how are you feeling about it ?

hopehopehope - congratulations on the job !!

Lou-ann - glad things are moving along for you - won't be long before you join the ttc rollercoaster!!

Mistimop - i asked my cat lily to interpret benji'spost and she said 'uijm09tgup';lk-0 m7g'    Hope 2ww isn't driving you too mad!

some1

xx


----------



## madmisti

Some 1 - thank Lily for me - all makes sense now  

2WW fine so far thanks  

Misti x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks girls, I will be on that rollercoaster before I know it  

hope, congratulations on getting the job!! Sorry to hear about your stepfather 


Hi Donna, and welcome to the group, the girls on here are great. Well done on taking the first steps and making an appointment. I have had preliminary tests and a counselling session, and I am now waiting for an appointment to discuss sperm donors. Good luck with your journey.

Misti, glad that 2ww isn't driving you  yet.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone, 
    Thanks girls, for your thoughts about my little niece, was honestly the worst day of my life as happened at my mum's house after my sister had brought her down to show family and friends.  A long journey is apparently one of the risk factors for SIDS, wasn't much known about it back then, but something to gen up on when we all have our babies just to reduce the risks.

    Hope, congratulations on the job, it's always a huge boost to your confidence to land a good job, isn't it?  Sorry to hear about your stepfather passing away.  Having babies when you're a bit older often means that you are trying to cope with losing your parents just when you need them the most, especially if you experience miscarriage.  Still I do believe that in some way people ( and animals ) stay with us and help us through.

    Suity, you have just described my sister as well.  She has been a size 8 all her adult life, moans if she edges over the 8 stone mark, and I have never seen her look remotely pregnant.  And she too has had quick, relatively easy labours, all of them!  Don't they just make you sick!
    My mum said my sister was always small as she had pneumonia when she was carrying her.  In my horrible teenage years, I used to say "why couldn't you have had pneumonia when you were having me!  It's so unfair!"

    Welcome Babynumber2, I am an abroadie for treatment at the moment but there are lots of people who will be able to help you.  Good luck in your journey .

    Misti and JJ, thanks for the info about Clomid.  I am on my last day now and after a lot of twinges on Wednesday, have had no more, feeling slightly sick but that could be nerves.  So not sure that it has worked any miracles, certainly don't feel over-stimulated!  Scan tomorrow, so am just praying that there will be something there!  Am hoping to meet up with a friend who is at theatre college up there so if is bad news we can console ourselves with some chocolate cake   Am worrying a bit about lining, but I suppose it's just one of those things with medication, people react so differently and you don't know till you try.  If lining is poor, I will have to go back to the drawing board.  My gut instinct is telling me that I probably need donor eggs or embryos, so I won't spend a long time doing IUI.  
    Hi Lou-Ann and Bingbong if you are reading, have just seen as well that Kylecat has had her baby, congratulations to her .

          hope everyone is set up for a good weekend, love Rosi.


----------



## bingbong

Hi everyone,

yes Rosi, I am reading!! Have been keeping up with you all and am so pleased that you finally got Reprofit to answer your emails (I'm still waiting   ) and that you are soon to be heading out there! I am     that everything goes really well and you don't need to worry about moving on to IVF. Good luck with your scan, and enjoy your chocolate cake!!   I will be keeping up with your progress!

Welcome to the newbies on here since I was posting, hope and Donna, welcome, the girls on here are lovely!  

Lou-Ann I hope that your appt comes through soon hon!! 

Misti, sent you a pm but    for your 2ww  

I hope that I haven't missed anyone! 

I am doing ok, ish!! Delaying tx was such a hard decision but was feeling ok about it but was with people talking about having kids and how amazing it is etc the other day and it bought it all back and I sat there struggling not to cry. Wondering if I did the wrong thing now   Not sure what I will do at the moment tbh, ideally I need to wait a year before starting but I am not sure that I can wait that long. Anyway, enough of me rambling!!! But I am here and reading everything, just find it hard to post sometimes.


bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rosi, good luck for your scan this morning, hope its all good news 

Hi Bingbong, sorry you had an emotional day the other day . I think you will always have the doubts on whether you were right to delay tx, especially when people talk about it and bring it all back to the surface, same as we have doubts that we are doing the right thing by having tx as singlies. Stay positive 

Hope everyone else is okay 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Rosi - hope scan all ok today  . My first IUI I was convinced that Clomid wasn't doing anything as i had no side effects at all and had heard all these horrendous stories about others experiencing them. Thought I had  a duff batch of the drug, or I was immune to it or summat  . But scan was fine, and then I was just  glad I didn't get side effects! Hope you are having chocolate cake to CELEBRATE not to commiserate!!!   

Bingbong - answered your PM hun 

As fro me, still blissfully enjoying my 2WW. People ( who have no idea I am having tx) keep telling me I am looking really well and glowing!! Hoping that's a good sign!! Noticed my ticker though - only 5 days!! Maybe I should start being less chilled and getting more stressed  

Happy Bank Holiday weekend everyone  

Misti x


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone  ,

    Bingbong, it must be hard to have to choose between a great job and ttc.  I am lucky, I suppose, in a way that my job at the moment, though I enjoy it most of the time, is strictly just to pay the mortgage and keep me in catfood and chocolate.  But I have been thinking recently especially since coming across the immune issues which I may have, that I need to put more effort into finding something more rewarding and challenging if I am going to be "child-free" 
    Hope, you are a teacher, aren't you, I've ummed and aahed abt teacher training for years, ( have worked as a teaching assistant ).  Is it as awful as a lot of teachers make out?  I have a degree, from more years ago than I care to mention and could probably just about manage the 6 month PGCE financially.  I love the hands on teaching but I know how much paperwork and testing the teachers get piled upon them 

    You are all probably guessing from the above that my scan results weren't great.  You are correct !  Misti, I think I definitely had the duff batch of Clomid, as I have only one follicle  ( 10mm ) at the moment on the left ovary, the one that twinged the most and the right has flatly refused to have anything to do follicles this month.  Lining also pretty dodgy at 4.5mm, ouch!  Having said that, the sonographer did say the scan is too early really to give much info as is only my day 8 today, due to not being able to get one on the Sunday or the Bank Holiday.  I didn't think there would be much going on but I did hope for a bit more response.
    In some ways whilst the lining measurement is freaking me out, I am at least relieved that it isn't mega thick either.  I have always worried that I have such light periods, especially since my second m/c that I wasn't clearing things out properly every month if that makes sense.  The only other lining scan I had was on about day 20 about 10 months ago when it was 15mm thick .  The sonographer did say that the Clomid may have slowed things down as I only stopped taking it yesterday and things may pick up from here, but not sure if she was just being soothing.  
    I know that follicles are supposed to grow at 2mm a day, so that one is not too bad if it can get to 18mm by Thursday, but it's on its own in there!  Does anyone know how much on average the lining grows each day?  If it grows?  In a desperate PMA attempt, I am also thinking that if an embryo does not implant until 6 days after fertilization then my lining has about 2 weeks to thicken up!  Ha ha! Do I get points for this  ? 
    I still had a lovely day as met my most upbeat friend ( thank God ) straight after and we had a fantastic traipse around some amazing charity shops, Shepherd's Bush market and all the textile shops ( got a gorgeous watch for a tenner and a Hobbs skirt ), followed by coffee and cakes at Costa Coffee, ( triple choc muffin and caramel shortcake  ).  So I was ok whilst I was with her, but had a bit of a blub on the train at Farnborough  and then at Basingstoke .  
    Misti, you made me laugh with your reply about when I asked on the single abroadies thread if it is the doctors who do the IUIs when you said Marek was talking to the sperm , that is a bit weird!  Do you think with those scan results he will say, don't bother coming, no amount of talking will help!  At the moment I still want to go, at least for the consultation and to see what is happening on day 12 and go from there.  And try and get myself orientated to the journey and Brno.  Do you think that is sensible?  I am not a believer that everything has to look perfect for pregnancy to have a chance ( although I know this isn't promising   )  and as well I have no idea what was going on inside when I did actually get pregnant.  
    I am glad your blissful mood is continuing, donor FET is looking better and better to me at the moment.  Am I right in thinking, Misti that you take, is it estrofem, prior to FET, anything else?  I say a little prayer each day for you and the others on the 2ww at the moment, put comp on soon as I got home to find out Winky's news, so sad for her.  Puts my flappings into perspective.  
                Hope everyone is having a nice weekend, we had lovely weather in London, love Rosi.

PS.  Misti, to add to everything, Sugar has been regularly winning at spreadytoes lately!


----------



## madmisti

Rosi - those are not bad results at all hun!!  I only had a Day 8 scan on my first IUI  ( waited until I was in Brno  and had  Day 11 or 12 scans on second and third IUI's) On that Day 8 scan, my lining was 4.6mm. I did have two follies and largest was 11.00mm. By my Day 12 scan on that cycle, lining was 8.0mm which is more than adequate and follies had grown to 18 and 17 mm. Reprofit were very happy with all these results, so I don't know why the person who scanned didn't reassure you. On my 3rd IUI I only had one follie. For IUI they only want one or 2 - some clinics won't do it it if you have more than 2 because of risk of multiples. So, be positive hun - all is well!  So it is definitely worth you going out there still!! In many ways, your first cycle of tx is kind of a 'test' to see how you respond etc. They told me that by having  the IUI's, in the event you move on to IVF, they will have a much better idea of how you will respond, what doses of drugs to put you on etc. So, even if you end up with a BFN ( and I hope you don't ) it is not wasted as they will have gained a lot of info.  Have you emailed Reprofit your results ?( if not you need to!)You should hear back from them.

Glad you enjoyed the rest of the day with your friend    Funny re Sugar!! Are you sure you are not letting him win   I am still waiting for photos by the way  .

Well, I still feel really great    It does worry me a bit feeling so good because I know I will have along way to fall if get BFN next week. It is not that I am convinced I will get  BFP - it is just that I am enjoying being technically pregnant with the embies on board and I am not worying about the result as yet. Have always been determined not to get into over-analysing every twinge, possible tender (.)(.) or anything else that might or might not be a symptom on my 2WW's as for me I think that way madness lies,  and  think it is very rare to be able to tell one way or the  other so early. Me worrying is not going to change the result either. I do understand that everyone is desperate to know the result of their tx ASAP and also why some ladies can't help but wonder at every possible sign, but - that is just not for me. And feeling so great, enjoying this feeling of being 'pregnant', actually inspires me to continue this journey and fight all the way until I am 'properly' pregnant. Obviously hoping that I will get a BFP next week, but if I don't, this  feeling has strengthened me for the journey  

Rosi - onward and upward hun  

Love Misti xx


----------



## Mifi

Misti you are a very brave, strong and courageous lady I   with all my heart that this time you get that well deserved BFP hun, I now have major cramp from crossing my fingers and toes so much and ** still have their paws crossed for you, even though this makes litter tray usage a challenge!!!     

I am definitely warming up to jumping back on the horse or should I say rollercoaster   hence this late post and usual insomnia kicking in   not sure if its excitement or nerves   I should think probably both   AF is due any day now and then I will start the familiar 28-30 day wait for the next AF with baseline on day 3. Although very hard to stop tx the last few months, I do feel it has helped recharge my emotional batteries so it was the right decision and it has been soooooo good not having to stick needles in legs!!! 

Seriously need to attempt sleep right now it sooo late and busy day tomorrow, ** arent coping well with the late nights and looking at me with that 'I need my bed' look but cant go on my own  

   to all with tx and those who are inbetween tx  

Love FM XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## suitcase of dreams

FM - good to see you back and ready to go again

Rosi - sorry your scan was so stressful but as Misti says, not bad results at all for day 8 and you should def still come over to Brno - the consultation and orientation alone are worth it

Misti - glad you are feeling so positive on your 2WW, hope some of it rubs off on me when I join you on Tues!

Bingbong - sorry you had a low day the other day. Your time will come, just focus on enjoying the job for now - it's a great opportunity and you are still young enough to wait a few months to start ttc, although I know its hard when those around you are all having babies.... 

Love to all,
Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Thank you Full Moon    I am sure the break from TTC has helped you a lot - I know it did me good having 4 months off while waiting to be matched for FET. You will be physically and mentally stronger for that rollercoaster ride - really really hoping that this next tx will be the one for you honey   

Rosi - hope you've got your PMA back   

BingBong - hope you are feeling better hun  

Suity - yay - you'll be on 2WW soon!Hoping I am going to start a May  roll of  BFP's  next week  

M x


----------



## bingbong

Misti, I really hope that you start a trend of BFPs too!!      

FM, good luck with containing the nerves and excitment so that you can get some sleep before starting tx! I am pleased that your break recharged your batteries  

Rosi, sorry that you were disapointed with the scan but I hope that the others have helped you to feel better about the results!! You will be out in Brno in no time enjoying the sunshine there (hopefully with no marches and marathons!).   

Suity, best of luck for ET, I have everything crossed for you    

Thanks for the nice words everyone,   I really needed to start posting on here and getting more support as it was getting so painful on my own trying to deny my feelings, I keep trying to convince myself that I don't really want kids, but it just doesn't seem to work! 


bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, great to hear that you are getting back on the rollercoaster soon  

Rosi, sorry that you didn't feel too positive about the scan, but I hope that Misti has reassured you with her scan results from one of her cycles 

BingBong, hope you are feeling a little more positive today  

Misti, glad that you are still feeling positive, hope that the last few days of your 2ww pass quickly  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone,

    Thanks Misti, Lou-Ann, Bingbong and Suity for trying to boost me up after the scan.  It could have been a lot worse!  Thanks Misti especially for all the info re follicle size and lining measurements, I know we are all different but it helps to hear you were at a similar stage on day 8 and all was still ok.  Just was hoping for a couple or three follies to give me a better chance, but can't fight my age, I suppose and will have to look at different things to stim with.  2 sticks of dynamite, one for each ovary.  Having said that, right one twingeing today, probably turning over to sleep on its other side 
    Full Moon, great to hear from you, it sounds like you have had a good break, what's your next plan of action?
    Well, I have just got back from the out of hours vets ( will def have to remortgage now ), with my little Lily, my 17 year old pussy, who had a touch of conjunctivitis which I couldn't leave till I get back.  She had to have some dye in her eye to check for scratches or ulcers ( none thankfully ), and know has one very green eye and a green nose  .  The vet very kindly chipped off some tartar from her back teeth ( they won't do dental op on her because of her age ), revealing lovely white teeth underneath!  So she has had a full makeover, has had a special tea to cope with the shock and is now curled up in her heated bed.  So more training for my catsitter to do eyedrops, not easy when you are on your own.
    Just also opened pay advice from work to find they have underpaid me by £200 this month, even have me down as on industrial action when I wasn't even there!  I have never worked for such an incompetent organisation as this one in my life.  I will be ready for a huge rant at them  when I get back.

    Misti, I think you are so right to just enjoy being PUPO, it's a special time in itself, all the possibilities are there for a fantastic outcome and you have done everything you can to allow it to come true.  And it is true that worrying and obsessing ( although sometimes obsessing is fun! ), won't change the outcome.  I think one of the hardest things about this journey is accepting that pregnancy can't be controlled, there's an elusive magical element to it too.  Plus the fact that even the greatest doctors don't know even half of what makes a pregnancy succeed.  About the photos  , I did try again, but I know you would have said if you'd got them.  Not in your spam?  I will have another go.  It's a shame Lily is black as I don't think the green sheen on her nose will show on a picture .

      Bingbong, I know how hard it is to be around people with children.  Part of what upset me on the train was all these little babies and toddlers milling around and I feel like part of me is missing that should be there.  It's a horrible empty feeling.  But with you there is no reason to think you will have any problems  , having your baby when you are ready so enjoy your freedom and have some lovely daydreams about all the things you will do when you're a mummy.  After my m/cs, I tried to avoid everything to do with pregnancy and babies for a while, but in the last few months I have started buying the magazines again, picking up a dress or a teddy if I really like it and my worst offence, pram ogling, not at the babies inside, just at the different pram styles.  I never bought things when I was pregnant though ( superstitious ) not that it made any difference.  And if I end up having to give them all to my nieces babies when they have them , it doesn't matter.
      Anyway, had better email Dr Marek with the scan news  and hope he is ok with it.
                hope everyone has had a nice weekend, love Rosi.


----------



## hopehopehope

doh!! anyone know how i get my weight loss tracker on this?? I copied it and pasted it in profile info, 
but it doesn't show up on my profile.

Misty -am still thinking of your embies getting all cosy.......

Suity - where are you up to?

I'm now waiting for my LHS for another natural cycle of iui at MFS.   No doubt will have + on 
Saturday and have to wait till monday again!!!!

Hope you'all had a good bank holiday, sending.....    jane xoxox


----------



## Roo67

Hi Jane,

You might have too much on you signature already, you only get a certain limit.

hope your LH plays ball and you detect it before the weekend.

r x


----------



## hopehopehope

is the signature the bit written in pink doh  - i wasn't meant for this world!!!
Misty - fingers still crossed - is tomorrow the big day??


----------



## madmisti

Hope - yes hun - bit in pink. When you go to your profile to add bits or whatever, you will see under the box where you type in your signature info that it tells you how many characters you have remaining. If you want to put a ticker in, you will have to abbreviate what you have written.

And yes, tomorrow is blood test day - but not hopeful have to say    We'll see

Misti xx


----------



## bingbong

Misti   I am thinking of you hon        and really hope that you get some good news soon.   not much else I can say really, but I am thinking of you.

Rosi, how you getting on hon? what did reprofit say about your scan results?  

Hope, hope that you manage to get your ticker sorted!!! I hope that your surge appears on a convenient day!  


bingbong x


----------



## RedRose

Well I went and I am back!

      In spite of major wobbles along the lines of "what on earth am I doing"  , I have been inseminated in the Czech Republic on Wednesday!  Although I was reassured by the girls on here after the scan I was down about my response to the Clomid and also finding things painful emotionally because of the contrast between ttc with my ex and what I am doing now.  Received emails and texts from him about how he will change if we get back together and that he is sorry he wasn't there for me, etc, etc.  Would be in some ways so much easier to go back to him and I do miss him but just don't have any faith that things would be better between us  
      So packed my case and took my solitary follicle to Brno after a reassuring email from Dr Marek for 2 of the most bizarre but interesting days of my life ( so far )!  Think Bridget Jones on her mini break when she has just skied into the chemist's and is trying to explain to the pharmacist what she needs in a combination of sign language and smatterings of different foreign languages and you won't be far off  .  Got to Brno ok and although I knew the Europa hotel was a bit far out, didn't expect that I would have to ask 4 taxi drivers before I found one that had ever heard of it!  So had to use taxis to clinic and back as would never have found my way otherwise!

    Had consultation with Dr Marek first, in a word: WOW!  , I do now see why he has a growing fan club.  Didn't find it too hard to communicate with him and did not get the usual "at your age" approach, in fact he was positively encouraging a few IUIs and then mild OEIVF before donor embies.  I did feel I was being treated as an individual, nurses also very nice.  We discussed the possible immune issues and although he agrees with the use of steroids and low dose aspirin he seemed to be saying clexane is overmedicating.  I think as the immune issues are very complex I will be looking for a UK doctor on this.  Will be checking with my GP to see if I am entitled to a referral for recurrent miscarriage on NHS as Dr ******* did say that in his trust, this happens after 2 m/cs for women over 37 so am hoping my area is the same.  
      Then had a scan to check lining and follicle and shock, horror   it had burgeoned to 22mm!  Then he checked lining and even I could see that it looked pretty thick and it had grown to 11mm! ( this was day 12 ).  So thanks girls for all the PMA, it clearly worked.  I don't know if their ultrasound is better quality but everything seemed a lot clearer to me.  I had done an OPK just in case at the hotel on day 11 but was negative, checked again on the Wednesday morning and it had turned positive   so took it with me to show him ( think he was impressed by that  ).  Also had fertile cm Tuesday and Wednesday so was bit more hopeful things were moving along.  So had trigger shot after consultation to help my own surge along and then waited at the clinic for the sperm to be popped in the microwave and had the insemination early pm.  
    Have to say at this point things took a bit of a downturn, Dr Marek was doing a transfer so Dr Marcel did it and although he was perfectly pleasant in himself, I did feel a bit like a car being jacked up to have a tyre changed the way he used the speculum.  Not great and I think if I went again I would ask for a different doctor.  But is means to an end.  Have to say I almost enjoyed my ultrasound with Dr Marek  so I know it doesn't always have to be painful.
      The time spent in the waiting room was also quite interesting, as other Reprofit ladies as commented there are always a few stunning looking girls there, the egg donors, and Wednesday was no exception.  As an aside I did notice in my time in the Czech Republic in general how attractive their general population is and also to be honest how much more "ladylike" their young girls seem.  Sorry to any ladettes out there but I feel sorry for our young girls nowadays with some of the women that are presented as role models.
    Also Wednesday must have been sperm donor day as I saw no less than 4 young men pass through and I don't think they were there to mend the photocopier!  Had a bit of a wobble as 2 of them I wasn't overly impressed by lookswise ( ok I know this is shallow! but I want someone who will compensate for my lack of supermodel features! ) and started worrying that one of them was my donor.  even asked Marek if my sperm donor had been one of those in the clinic today and I think he thought that I meant they just took their fresh stuff and used it!  But I don't think any of them probably was my donor.

    So I am happy that I didn't sit at home and waste all the effort of organising my visit.  My catsitter did a sterling job and that in itself is progress for me to be able to leave them with her.  Just a word of warning about the adaptor that is supposed to fit Czech sockets, I have read someone else had this problem, mine wouldn't fit so couldn't charge phone and no internet at hotel so felt a bit isolated.  Luckily had taken spare phone in case my new one didn't work abroad so just used that when the old one died on me.  Also as a single woman I think I would have felt happier in a central hotel and it would have been easier to get about.  Most people very helpful but I strongly recommend learning a bit of Czech before you go and taking your phrasebook around with you.

    Sorry for the mammoth me post, but I am mindful that others ( and you lurkers out there ) may be considering Reprofit and when I lurked I loved detail!  I'm not really feeling that I am on a 2ww as chances are only about 15% at best and I still can't believe that such a tiny thimbleful of sperm could get anyone pregnant!  By the way, I had 30million put in with 98% motility which Marek commented was very good quality so I picked well from that respect.  

    Hope, how is this cycle going for you, keep us posted and good luck.

    Hi to everyone else, have a nice weekend, love Rosi.


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi Everone! Rosi - thanks for the fab post! When is your test date then? I went for 4th unmed iui yesterday, so testing Sat 22 may as that's when AF is due. ( though clinic says 25th)

Rose - was your iui medicated? and i cant remember if i asked you before , but do you know your amh? 

MFS say even though they said at first that i wouldn't reposnd to drugs becasue of my low amh that next cycle they would try med iui. Not sure though if i would be better putting the dosh into OEIVF at reprofit - though i dont have other issues than old defunct eggs. 

Oh -  i guess i should mention my mad day yesterday -  After all the interview and job stuff over the last week, Ofsted arrived in school on Thursday!! So Friday went a bit like this - wake up at 5 panicking i've overslept and am late for work, 8am arrive in work and have meeting with stroppy parents, teach all morning and have my lessons 'inspected' , jump in car at half 12, drive an hour to clinic, they cant find my cervix so an hour is spent with me emptying and filling my bladder, the embryologist doc ends up having to use some kind of stent. Zoom back towards home stopping for an hour in the gym (still on diet till BFP) then straight to pick up my foster girlls, then take them to visit previous carers to say hello. Get home about 8pm help them with homework and sing along to Taylor Swift on internet site (!)  Watch the bbc 3 programme about the girl from steps who lost 6 stone ( for inspiration) then conk out at half ten!!

where oh where do i have room in my life for a bloke - never mind meeting one!!!

Have a fab weekend everyone xoxox


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone,

    Whoaaaa, Hope, slow down and take it easy, what a crazy day!  I can't imagine anything worse than having someone poking about trying to find your cervix, I really can't.  How does filling and emptying your bladder help?  To give Marcel his due he was in and out with the catheter at top speed, but then I have been told my cervix is "easy access" .  Just to reassure people that bit didn't hurt at all, hardly felt it.  Hope it wasn't too uncomfortable for you, Jane.
    I wanted to see that programme about the girl from Steps but forgot to get my catsitter to tape it for me, was it inspirational?  Very difficult, I find, to combine ttc with getting fit.  I always have a bizarre feeling that if I jump about too much I will dislodge things although I know scientifically it's rubbish, although I do believe in doing handstands against the bedposts when ttc naturally ( it worked for me ) as I think gravity helps.  And no, I didn't do it in the treatment room at Reprofit, just laid there, thinking this is one of the maddest things I have ever done.  So at mo, just doing the boring old healthy eating stuff, not my usual crazy diets.  Will try and do a bit of walking but the Jane Fonda video is thankfully being put aside for a couple of weeks.  Suity has written and set up a really good thread on getting fit for fertility, it's on the single women page, which I intend to read whilst putting my feet up with some chocolate cake.
    So when will you test, Hope, my   is due abt the 21/22 of May if I get to the 23rd, the weekend I may test then.  I quite like the blissful ignorance and am, as I said before just happy to have broken my 10 months of wasted time and have a faint possibility of pregnancy.  But if I get any signs ( yes, I'm afraid I love my signs ), I will maybe test early with one of the very sensitive tests, mainly because even if it doesn't last I will then have hit the 3 consecutive miscarriage mark and should be referred for NHS help, although how long that takes I wouldn't like to imagine.  If I have immune issues, one of the tell tale signs are m/cs that come quicker and quicker as the body's system becomes more sensitised to pregnancy, so I want to know if I have any implantation or chemical pregnancy.  But now the PMA        will be after me!
    I popped in on the 2ww thread to see how lulu was getting on and was shocked to see myself on the list!  Must admit I feel a bit guilty about being up there with the IVF or FET girls who have been through so much more to get there.  Hope, yes it was a medicated IUI, Marek sent me some Clomid through the post last month, I took 100mg a day for 5 days ( 3-7 ), but just got the one follicle, which probably suggests my reserve is a bit low or my ovaries are just very stubborn and know I don't really want twins!  I haven't had an AMH test as I didn't want to depress myself even further, I just keep an eye on my cycle and my fertility signs.  Had a funny moment on the scan day in London, when I texted my catsitter friend afterwards, saying " I've only got one egg " she got the idea that the scan could see that this was the very last egg in my ovaries!  It might well be, but I am glad the tests are not that accurate yet!  
    I found your consultant's argument about preferring you to do unmedicated IUI as the stims might fragment the eggs quite interesting as I have not heard this before.  I thought the reason they do not like to give older women Clomid was because of the lining problems it can cause, as JJ mentioned.  As I only got 1 follicle, I am not sure if taking the Clomid makes much difference for me, but I suppose it may prevent an anovulatory cycle, although I am pretty sure I still ovulate every month.  I got some more Clomid in Brno and Marek suggested trying 150mg daily next time, but as Misti said he didn't want to see more than 3 really as he is very wary of multiple pregnancies which I agree with him about.
    Anyway off in a bit for my usual Saturday girls meet up, one of my friends has just broken up after a promising start, with a boyfriend, who started to criticise her children, she has adolescents, so we will be having the usual enjoyable moan about the inadequacies of modern men, who needs them when we have sperm banks!  Having said that, was out last night for a friend's birthday, where my catsitter's brother accompanied us.  Started to worry that I had not ovulated as finding him hugely attractive  , but hoping this is just because she does have 2 of the sexiest brothers in the world, they are a half Spanish family all gorgeous and talented.  Did think of asking him to be my sperm donor but have never had the guts to come out with it, I will have to get him drunk and trap him next month!
                  have a good night everyone, love Rosi.


----------



## lulumead

ooh rosi didn't realise you were on the 2ww too - how exciting, there has to be some good news with so many of us on there.

Hope - finding your cervix sounds a traumatic experience, good luck for your 2ww too.

xxx


----------



## babynumber

Rosi,
Thanks for the fab post of your visit to Reprofit... yes, I admit I am a lurker... and the detail was helpful.  Im still only thinking about the abroad options.. and Reprofit sounds the most appealing.  if i need further info nearer the time, Ill call you on if thats ok.  I a currenlty waiting for my initial consultation at a local place - Care, Northampton.  its v expensive but closer to home. (seems less scary)
Well done, I think you are v brave.  and you made me laugh with the fears about spotting the potential donors trooping in and out... I think we'd all like to kid ourselves in a dream world that they are young Brad Pitts.  You burst my bubble! haha 
Ill keep everything crossed for you.  
xx


----------



## JO81

Hi everyone x  

I'm very new to the site but was wondering if anyone could help me out, i need to know about the legal side of finding a private donor ? i have found a guy who is seriously considering donation to me but I don't know how to go about the legal side of things, he wont have any involvement after conception and need to make sure I have the legal side of things sorted.

I will need to still have somecontact with him as i know that the child may want to contact them when they are older.

to complicate my situation I am disabled so cant go down the natural route to great pregnant ?

any advise would be so great xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Jo 
This link might help you - if not am sure someone will be along soon to answer your question

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=169327.0

All the best honey x x

Mini


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone,

    Hi, babynumber2, yes, feel free to post or pm me if you want EVEN MORE detail!  That is what we are here for.  Have to say 2 of the sperm donors were very nice looking!  I too, would have preferred treatment at home, but I do think the costs here for IUI are extortionate when you consider the lowish success rate, Reprofit are 100 euros for sperm, and 100 euros for procedure which is a massive difference and there are ways of keeping the travel /hotel costs down.  My scan and 40 minute consultation were also free while I was out there.  I also wanted to go there as if I need donor embies/eggs, I will be in the system, know my way around the clinic and the city a little bit.  Of course if you want ID release then this will not be for you, but you can order an ID release donor from one of the big sperm banks and ship to Reprofit and use this for your IUI or IVF there.

    Hi Jo81 and welcome, glad to hear of your plans but I'm afraid I don't know much about this side of things.  I must admit I have looked at the FDSW website but was worried about potential disagreements with donors.  i think you are right to get things very clear from the start.  I am sure there are some though who would have been fine, they just didn't happen to fulfil my requirements or were too far away ( although probably nearer than the Czech Rep! ) etc, etc.  I am also paranoid about STDs and things and I think you really have to be able to trust your donor which could be difficult if you don't know them that well.

    Not much news from me, feeling pretty bloated still, am starting a new diet, again!  I have also made an appointment to see Dr Paul Armstrong at the Portland hospital to discuss my m/cs and possible immune issues.  They are complex issues and I am hoping an English doctor will be able to explain things more easily to me and I will also be able to ask more questions, put my point of view.  My superslim, superfertile sister is descending on me Thursday so I will be able to tell her all my adventures ( she has no idea I have been to Reprofit! ),
                        lots of love, Rosi.


----------



## cornflake

Rosi, your post was fascinating!  i do hope that the result is a positive one


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi everyone!

Rosi - did you start the diet? have to say that i've been ill the last 2 days and stuffing face with walnut whips (essential fatty acids in nuts...)  the steps prog was inspriational in that she didn't give up - though she does have a child, a bloke and loadsa money - she doesn't have to rely on confectionary to keep her company   

How's your 22W going? I'm on day 4/5 now of 2WW and am V relaxed. its the second week that gets me, when you start 'feeling signs'!!
talk soon


----------



## RedRose

Hi Hope, 
    I think we are leading parallel lives.  I have started diet ( Slimming World ) today and because I leant my books to my catsitter have had to email her to find out the syn value of  a.....walnut whip!  Have had mad cravings for these since yesterday.  I think this is a sign we are both definitely pregnant.  Or that we both really love walnut whips 
                        off to eat mine now,mmmmmmmm, love Rosi.


----------



## RedRose

Oooh, got distracted there, meant to say Hi and welcome to cornflake, glad you found the post interesting, there is a lot going on with the single girls at the moment so I hope you can find all the info and support you need, 
    Hope, I managed to catch a repeat of the ex Steps girl's programme, pleased for her but always feel a bit sad that as women ( and I am one of them I know ) we put so much time and energy into weight loss when all that perseverance could be used to achieve something a bit more significant maybe.  Like inventing a calorie free Walnut Whip.
                      Goodnight everyone, love Rosi.


----------



## hopehopehope

Rosi!!! you're right  - parallel lives!! i tried to avoid another walnut whip today as i found 5 strawbery cream from christmas quality street hidden in tea bag box (must have forgotten about them!0 - ate them, but have just had 3rd walnut whip of last 24 hours.    So thats 1250 cals today - which is a lot seeing as i spent the whole day in bed ill  

agree with you about steps girl - however, she her weight was spiralling, don't know if she needed to take it so far though. 

Good luck with the slimming world hon and hope to hear a BFP from you soon    Jane 

Hi to Louanne , Jo81, cornflake, mini, binbbong and lulumead hope you're all having a good week.


----------



## babynumber

why not try maltesers instead... the lighter way to enjoy chocolate (lol) 
Ive just eaten a family size bag... vitally important to provide energy to navigate my way through all these fascinating posts


----------



## hopehopehope

baby - a family size bag!!! well done you! 
i've had a whole day without choc as realised am never going to lose the next 2 1/2 stone unless i drop calories to 1100. 

i do so hope that i get A BFP this month and can go back to full rations till next year!!

Jane


----------



## babynumber

Heres hoping for you too!  A BFP will be wonderful and as a bonus it also means 9 months of eating well , lots of TLC and ditching the diets! x


----------



## hopehopehope

did a test today and it was BFN , BUT it has only been 8 days since iui and even the test says it's only sensitive to 4 days before AF, so i'll try again on wednesday with my fingers crossed. 

as far as diet goes, it's really hard to be ill on your own at home for days on end and NOT spend hours in the fridge......


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

hopehopehope  keep away from the pee sticks!!!  I really hope that your result changes on OTD
L x


----------



## RedRose

Hope   , STEP AWAY FROM THE PEESTICKS    !

    It really is far too early, I know how you feel and must be hard when you are at home being ill, but this is the earliest testing I have read about even on here!  Has your temperature gone down now and do you feel on the mend?  Hope your foster girls are looking after you.  Don't give up on this cycle yet.  Hope you are feeling better, take care, Rosi.


----------



## hopehopehope

thank you Rosi and JJ! Am not testing again till day Wed, which will be 4 days before af due.
Am feeling a bit better, have made mistake of saying i'm go to work tomorrow, then realised a half hour phonecall is leaving me cream crackered. Temp has gone down to 99 ish, so do feel much better. 
Have now started having very mild, womby/back pains which is synonymous with my pmt, so not holding out too much hope. am a bit panicked about next cycle as i might have stimms for the first time. I CANNOT take any time off work after the last week. Don't know whether i should leave it another month to save up extra money, but then due to hols next week the timing is better now....... so difficult making these decisions on your own.
hope all's well with everyone, Rosi, when are you testing?

Jane


----------



## RedRose

Hi all, 
    Hope, it sounds to me like you should take a bit more time off.  Listen to me, I was a nurse ( only psychi tho! )  .  It is such a pain trying to fit treatment around work, have you got a sympathetic GP?  I think there has been a European court ruling about IVF and employers having to be flexible so I think your employer would be hard pushed to come down on you if you needed time off for fertility treatment.
    I don't know if I will actually test, or just wait as,  Dr Marcel said "your period come, your period not come".  Pg tests are quite expensive!  
    Are you still craving walnut whips?  I have the last of my 3-pack for tonight, I'm afraid maltesers are just too light and frothy for me, babynumber2, not enough choc! and too much air!  Have just finished madly listing stuff on ebay, haven't got room to move in my house, for clothes, books, magazines, cats, cannot imagine where I would put a baby!  Early night for me I think, was up unusually early for me this morning and I am fading fast.
                          love Rosi.


----------



## RedRose

Hi all, 

    Just popping on to pass on a bit of info for IUIers that I have just read on an old IUI thread about something that worried me when I was in Brno.  After my IUI I was a bit worried to see egg white CM on the Friday ( my day 14 ), had a positive OPK and the trigger shot and insemination on the Wednesday ( my day 12 ).
    Was worried that this meant I hadn't yet ovulated  but apparently this is common and is caused by the actual IUI catheter dislodging the internal CM during the procedure which makes sense when you think about it  .
                                back on later, I expect  , keep hoping to see a BFP from someone!, love Rosi.


----------



## hopehopehope

just to let you all know it's a bfn this month again, that's 4 times now. 
starting stimms for #5 at the weekend.

xx Jane


----------



## RedRose

Hope, so sorry  , BFN for me too, I have replied to you on the 2ww thread, love Rosi.


----------



## lulumead

rosi & hope big  

Hope - good to see you are just going again...surely it has to work soon for someone on here!  

xx


----------



## RedRose

Hi all, 

    Hope, how's it going on the different stims, what are you taking?  Hope you are feeling ok on them and will be bursting with follicles by the weekend  .  Please excuse all the questions, I can't get to the Czech Republic this month so I am desperate to live vicariously through all the girls able to crack on with their treatment this month!  Let us know how you are getting on.  
    Lou-Ann, how are you, it's not too long now till your appointment, so exciting!  We are all due some BFPs so I hope they come your way,
      hi to everyone else, love Rosi.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Rosi, sorry you aren't able to go to Brno this month . Are you planning on going out the month after?

It's about 6wks till my appt with the ACU, then god knows how long I'll have to wait to start actual tx (depends on sperm availability) - hopefully not long as I'm a little fed up of waiting now and I just want to get going  

Hope, I hope that your stimming injections are going okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi Rosi , lulu, lou ann and everyone who knows me (!)

Am now on day 4 of stimms and am total horror bag.   (really feel for all those ivf ladies who have it much worse) To start with i am so worried about injecting myself with air bubbles that this morning i injected 0.5ml instead of 1ml cos i had squirted the rest into the air.  Can't remember the name of the stimms - formoron? though i do know it's 75 mg.
Have headaches, constant hunger (diet abandoned after 6 months) backache and mild period pains. ( are these real symptoms or is it psychosomatic?) 
back to MFS on Thursday (7.30am) for second scan and bloods (think i'll have to go back on Sat, Monday and next Wed as well).

Feel quite tearful, and after searching the net am despondant as i know i don't really have any ovulation probs. I ovulate normally each month (can tell from progesterone levels) so can't see how meds is going to make any difference. the writing of 'the cheque' was the trigger for the tears though i have to admit. When everyone i work with is planning hols and not only do i have no money for hols, i am now in huge debt  - I know i'm not on my own here   - it's quite depressing. 

Rosi - how come you had clomid with your iui?

Who thinks i should skip another 2 months of med iui and use the money for one try at OEIVF at reprofit  -votes please!!!!

Hope to post more optimistic message soon!!!!

Jane (hopehopehope)


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jane  , sorry to read that you are having a tough time on the drugs. I can't begin to imagine what I'd be like injecting drugs as I hate needles, so well done to you on that one. My clinic also uses clomid with medicated IUIs, but I think I am going to start with a couple of natural IUIs and take it from there. With regard to skipping the next 2 IUI cycles and going to Reprofit for OEIVF, this is a decision that only you can make, but a lot of the ladies on here are now using Reprofit.   that this cycle works for you and that you won't need to think about further tx   
Take care of yourself,

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,  Hope and Lou-Ann, 

    Hope, sorry to hear the injections are being difficult, is it Follistim you are on?  I must admit one of my least favourite bits of nursing was injections!  But I think I would be ok with myself, I just used to worry about hurting people.  I would happily shoot myself up all day if it would get me pregnant.
    I understand your dilemma about IUI v IVF, I do think IUI in this country is extortionate.  If only we lived in the CZ Rep, it would only be 200 euros all in every month!  Unfortunately the flights, hotels, scans and catsitting fees still make it an expensive option.  I too, am thinking own egg IVF is better value for money and as Marek said in my consultation it gives them a better idea of egg quality than IUI where if it doesn't work, the reason is less obvious than with IVF.  I think you are doing the right thing trying the stronger stims, it could just do the trick and I hope to be whooping at your BFP in a few weeks time.  I know also about the financial worry and the idea of huge debt scares me too!  That's why I am thinking at my age if it is even worth me bothering with own egg IVF, but perhaps I would always wonder   if I don't try.
Not sure if I want to do it abroad though!!!!!!!!!  Too many decisions!!!!!!!!!!! Hope there are several follies for you at your next scan  

    I took Clomid as Marek suggested it.  I am pretty sure I ovulate every month but was hoping that Clomid would give me 2 or 3 follicles so more chances of fertilization. Didn't work so I think I would definitely want something stronger next time.  A nice strong man to help me, oops!  I can tell I am moving towards ovulation!  Seriously, although I try not to think about it, I am really missing being in a relationship and feeling very sad about not having a family the old-fashioned way although I know many families are pretty unhappy  .  Time to take action maybe, watch out men!

                        lots of love, from a very FRUSTRATED Rosi


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Rosi you do make me laugh with your ovulation frustrations watch out men    I know what you mean though   , I have my moments when I feel very sad being single - then I remember having a fella in the house all the time would just get in the way or they'd annoy the hell out of me    Part-time would do me just fine!  Could do with one at the moment - my house is falling down around me and I just can't do it on my own  

Jane hope you're feeling better soon hun .... and celebrating a nice BFP so you don't have to make the IUI or IVF decision!

Lou-Ann it doesn't half drag waiting for those appointments to come round ..... at least all the testing etc is done so you'll be set to go when you do meet with consultant. 

Take care ladies 
Jovi x


----------



## hopehopehope

Lou ann, Rosi and Jovi - thank you   - am off for day 8 scan tomorrrow - the drugs probably haven't worked because i'm squirting out so much of the FSH to make sure no air bubbles in the injection i'm barely putting in 0.5ml!!! 

Rosi - know what you mean about the man thing - am very stressed with work at the mo and have no support  - also met up with a girl from FF last weekend who had had 7 iui's all BFN then used a fresh donor and voila! 30 weeks gone!! She felt that at our age, our bodies couldn't tolerate 'messing around with' and the good old natural way was best- after all, if we weren't single we'd all be at it like bunnies!! Talking of which, these injections have a definite impact on your libido, i can't think of anything else!

Will let you know my news tomorrow - thanks for listening!!! Jane


----------



## lulumead

know what you mean about the injections...I felt very saucy indeed...had some great dreams though  

Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

love to the other iui-ers

xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Well on day 8/9 I have 3 follicles. 2 x 10mm and 1x8. E2 and bloods are fine. Going back for another scan/bloods on Monday to see how much they have grown. Expecting to have iui on Wed. Have to check with OTS over weekend just in case body ignores clinic and has LH surge on its own!  If all 3 go to full size tx will have to be abandoned as your only allowed max of 2.

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Mifi

Hope I have fingers crossed for you hun


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hope - Good luck!   

I noticed that you say 3 would mean the tx would be cancelled - that sounds odd. I had 3 follicles for an IUI and that was fine. Plus for people aged 40+ they allow 3 embryos at IVF, so it wouldn't make sense to not allow that for IUI. Is that just your clinic? 
Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## Sima

Hope good luck with the IUI.  I agree with OneStep - you should definitely try to push for them to go ahead even if you have three follies at the right size.  After all if you have IVF they would put back 3 eggs if you are over 40 so their policy does not make any sense to me.


----------



## hopehopehope

thank you very much to Sima, one step and Full moon - hadn't thought about pushing it - was just following their orders!! If I have 3 dominants on monday I will request for go ahead. Rather have 3 babies than none!


----------



## Sima

You go girl!  But I hope, in the nicest possible way, you don't have the stress.


----------



## lulumead

Good luck for Monday hope.    
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hope, have everything crossed for you, good luck for Monday   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Hope, best of luck for Monday     

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

HHH really hoping that you go ahead on Monday


----------



## Mifi

Hope, I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow - even ** have their paws crossed


----------



## hopehopehope

thank you everyone SOOOOO much for all your good wishes.   Though i have a scan tomorrow i think it will be Tuesday at the earliest that i have the iui, more like Wednesday - will let you all know. Am going full steam ahead tomorrow over the 3 follies business - am going to insist, and site the ivf 3 embies thing!!!
Cycled 23 miles!!!***!!! today - am going to get thin while i'm waiting for my   !!! Unfortunately got home to find out that when i sprayed my garden fence yesterday, i also sprayed my neighbours very posh car (oops) so after mega bike ride had to clean a car!!!!
Very hot here, 28 in the shade!!! like being on hollies  - which is good as i wont be able to afford one for a long time!!!
Hope you're all enjoying a fab day in the sun. take care xoxox


----------



## madmisti

Hope - hope scan shows  2 main follies tomorrow so you get go ahead without having the stress of pushing them if there are three!

For al my buddies on here, just to let you know I had a surprise email from Reprofit today offering me embies! Given they had said they def would not have any in June, I am shocked and delighted. Hoping AF doesn't come early ( due 5th) as will be hard to make trip before third week of June as I am really busy.

Take care all
Misti xx


----------



## hopehopehope

misti! that's fab news!! let's hope Af all fits into place for you so you can 
continue on your journey. i might be joining you soon


----------



## Lou-Ann

Misti, that's great news!!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

OMG Misti that's great news   I too am now just waiting for AF due around the 6 June so hopefully not much longer   we will practically be cycling together again!!!  

Hope - I have PMd you hun  

Big   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## RedRose

Hi all, 

    Hope, good luck for tomorrow, I have had visitors so haven't been able to log on much but I did type a post Friday but lost it and didn't have time to retype.  It was just saying good luck and also, IMHO it would be pretty frustrating for clinic to cancel because you have 3 follies.  I would have thought it was very unlikely at our age that we would end up with triplets!!!!!! I agree with Onestep it doesn't make any sense when you could have 3 embies put back if it was IVF.  Hope they aren't over cautious with you and good luck again.
    Misti, fantastic news about the embies, catch up properly very soon xxx.
            lots of love to everyone, Rosi.


----------



## hopehopehope

hurrah!!!   Woke up to positive on OTK this morning, but went to clinic anyway. scan showed 3 folls, 1 x 11mm (too small)  and 2x 17. Even though 17 is still quite small they are above 16mm so considered mature (previously mine have been 21 on day of lhs) . lining has managed 10mm, so am going in tomorrow morning (again!) for iui.   This month i have TWICE the chance of it working because am almost deff going to ovulate two eggs!!!  - even got 'the big talk' about twins. 

Just hope that my 17mm's grow a bit bigger before i ovulate( any time in next 24 hours)  - might get to 20mm as i had another FSH shot this morning and HCG this afternoon to boost ovulation along. 
I know i was hopeful  last month, but i feel even more hopeful about a positive this month!!!

2WW here we come!

take care lovely ladies, and   to everyone


----------



## Sima

Excellent news Hope. Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hope, that's great news! Good luck for tomorrow 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Fab news hope - lots of luck for tomorrow and then the fun of the 2WW. Great PMA   

M x


----------



## Mifi

Great news Hope   all the best hun you will be PUPO before you know it!!!


----------



## bingbong

Great news Hope!!! Good luck for tomorrow     

Bingbong x


----------



## madmisti

Well - I am booked for everything! Fly out Monday 22nd and have ET 23rd, fly home 24th  

I had a bit of a panic as Af arrived today, 5 days early   As I cannot fly out until 22nd at earliest due to commitments, I thought that this month was scuppered. But Stepan has said no problem to delay Et to day 22 ( had it on Day 19 last time) you just adjust the drug timings. So I am very relieved and very happy. All feels like it is meant to be. 

I know this is the IUI thread, but there isn't a single girls having donor FET thread,  and I have friends here   so hope you don't mind me sticking around  

misti xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Misti - that's great news - and don't worry about posting on the iui site - i 

know i'm not that many steps from donorFET myself. Gosh - so your off in less

than 3 weeks!!!! Must be so exciting taking such positive steps. Good  luck, 

you know we are all thinking of you     xx


----------



## madmisti

Thank you Hope - you're up late too!  Hoping you won't need to follow in my footsteps cos this tx gives you your BFP   

M xx


----------



## Mifi

Misti please keep on sticking   Our dates should hopefully be practically the same!!! We will be on that 2WW together soon   

Hope - hang on in there!!!


----------



## wizard

Hope I'm so pleased it looks so good for you this month, keeping everything crossed.

Misti that's fab news about your embies, only a few weeks away!  So pleased for you  

Wizard x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys 

Well AF has finally arrived so its all systems go again   I will call the clinic in the morning but I know my baseline scan will be Tuesday morning and if all is well I will start injecting stims Tuesday night   then basting 10 to 14 days later   It will be interesting to see how my body responds after the break I have had, as my last tx cycle I didn't respond well at all and the doctor was asking me if had been taking any other medication causing interference with the drugs   which I hadn't so it was put down to stress and exhaustion. Anyway    to a normal tx cycle this time  

Is anyone else having IUI now, I think I am the only one at the mo with the 2WW thread busy  

  to all

Love FM xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Misti, great that you have got your next cycle of tx planned 

Fullmoon, glad that AF has arrived and you are able to get going again. Good luck for you baseline scan tomorrow 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Full Moon - glad Af arrived - hope all well on scan tomorrow   We are cycle buddies again  

Here's hoping it is our time   

Love
Misti x


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Misti

Great we are cycling together hopfully its a good omen and it will be the one for both of us!!  

I got your text thanks but got it when I was in the bath - H in attendance of course as well as J - I am spoilt  

Not replied as thought you maybe in bed so will chat soon  

Going to bed myself as got headache from hell   not good at all it started at work and still have it now   looks like sleep the only option as the drugs haven't worked  

  to all

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Teela

Hi all  Heard today I can start first IUI in July  

Clinic rang today with details of donor - very strange phone call, obviously working in a open plan office took that one in a side room!!

Very excited now, anyone else starting IUI around same time? Just waiting on my protocol.

laters
Teela


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Teela, great that you can get going in July. I have an appt on the 13th July with the donor co-ordinator, so will hopefully find out at this point when my tx will be. Good luck 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Teela

Thanks Lou-Ann best of luck with your appointment keeping everything crossed it goes well.

Teela
x


----------



## starbuck

Hi Teela

I should be starting my first IUI cycle in July too (assuming the smear test results arrives in the next 2 weeks).  I am with LWC and will be doing a clomid cycle.    Apparantly they don't put you in for matching until Day 1 so I still have to wait to hear about my donor.  Just trying to keep busy now and stop thinking about it to much as it seems so long away still. 

Starbuck


----------



## some1

Teela and Starbuck - congratulations on getting started with your IUI treatments - wishing you loads of luck!!

Lou-Ann - not long til your appointment at ACU - very exciting!  Hope they have some donors available soon for you.

Some1

xx


----------



## Damelottie




----------



## hopehopehope

just to let everyone know i had another    

totally gutted

booked scan for this morning to start another cycle, but got up at 1am and left a message cancelling it.  emotionally exhausted as i was convinced it had worked. 

Now i have to decide whether to have more medicated iuis or have a shot at own egg ivf in july at reprofit

any comments gratefully received - i don't know what to do xoxoxoxo


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hope  , I am so sorry. Take some time for yourself to regain your strength and decide on your next steps 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Hope I am so sorry   I find that knowing what to do is so hard with this journey, and I wish that I could help you there. I hope that you look after yourself and let yourself grieve  

Bingbong x


----------



## Sima

Hope - I am so sorry to read your news today.  You must be gutted!  

I can see you now need to make some tough choices about which way to turn now.  Unfortunately you will be the only one who will be able to make the call and decide which way turn now and so I wish you all the best.  I can see from your sig that you have been through quite a lot this year already so may be you are right to take a couple of weeks to take stock and decide what to do next.  It is so easy to get back on the treadmill but sometimes I think it is good to take some time out and "recover" after all this is such an emotional experience.  I have never done IUI so I am not sure of the process but can you have a follow up with your clinic to see what their recommendations are?  They have all of your notes and they might be able to give you an indication as to how you would respond to drugs on an IVF cycle.  They do say that ttc is a numbers game and if you were trying natrually you might not even look to go for treatment until you have been through 12 months of of tcc with no success.  Do you want to give it another shot at IUI?  Having been through the process myself I think most clinics would try to encourage you to go down the IVF route now to maximise your chances given your age. If you are worried about the drugs then maybe you could follow Lulu's route and go for min stim IVF either here or at Reprofit.  It might be worth having a consult with Reprofit before you make your decision because it is free and it will give you more facts before you make your decision.  I know IVF sounds like a huge step to make but if you have been on medicated IUI then the step is not really that big (even though the cost does increase some what).  The big difference is the egg collection which you are sedated for and ET is no more difficult than having a smear test.  If you do IVF then you would at least know that there are eggs in the follicles and they are fertilised and hopefully you will have an indication of grading before they are put back.

I am so sorry if I have been rambling - I've just been on a night out and I've had a couple of drinks. I just didn't want to read and run and I also just wanted to share my thoughts with you.

I wish you all the best.  Take care of yourself   

Sima x


----------



## Roo67

Hope  - so sorry to hear your news. Give your self a little time to grieve before deciding on next steps. This journey is so difficult.

R x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Hope

I can highly recommend my clinic from minimal stimulation, obviously there are disadvantages as you produce less eggs so unlikely to get any frozen, but in terms of effects its great and fits in with a natural cycle as there is no downregging.
PM me if you want more info.

I have found the switch from iui to this very easy and actually prefer it, you have more idea  of whats going on. IUI really seems like a shot in the dark!
x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

      Hello to Teela and Starbuck, all the best with your upcoming treatment.  Lou-Ann, it is getting very close!

      Hope, so sorry  , I think you are right to take some time out at this point.  As the others have said, as IUI is the nearest thing to ttc naturally, it can take a long time to work even if everything is ok.  I am thinking the same way as you that perhaps IUI is not the route for me any more.  It is just so expensive though for the percentage chance it gives you, and as Lulu said, it is harder to tell what is going on, or going wrong with IUI.  IVF does at least make the process more visible, but I must admit the more invasive nature puts me off.  If It had higher success rates I might go for it, but I am veering towards going straight to donor embies because of my age and m/cs.
    Lulu, can I ask how Create collect the eggs?  Do you have to have a GA?  I would rather be awake and have pain?!!!  And approximate costs of a cycle?  
    Also, Hope, I don't know your views on anonymity of the sperm donor, but you could do as I did and go for a consult/orientation at Reprofit and have an IUI while you were there.  The sperm and IUI cost less than a consultation over here although totally anonymous of course and I got plenty of time to talk to the doctor.  Once again, so sorry  ,
                            lots of love, Rosi.


----------



## Annaleah

Hope - really sorry to hear your news. sending lots of  
Annaleah x


----------



## Teela

Hi Hope

Really sorry to hear your news, sending  

Teela
x


----------



## Mifi

Hope I am so gutted for you    Only you can make the decision for that next step and I say go with your gut instincts. Personally due to your age I would step up to IVF, I think IUI is so much more hit & miss for even those of us who are in their 30's   If you are worried about IVF and want more indepth details I am more than happy to share my experience with you so just PM me. I am at yoga tonight until 8:30 but free to chat after that if you want to


----------



## indekiwi

Hope,      

My own views on IUI vs IVF are shaped by 7 medicated IUI cycles which were regularly scanned, only one of which was successful, and that when I'd just turned 38.  I finally changed to IVF when I realised, even with the stimms, that I was spending a lot of money and emotional investment for a relatively limited chance of becoming pregnant again.  As it happens, I came to this conclusion a bit too late and didn't try IVF, with more drugs, more expense and more intrusion, but more chances of a successful outcome, until it was too late for my own eggs (I now have a low ovarian reserve and responded poorly to my first IVF attempt).  With luck, it will not be too late for you should you decide to pursue OEIVF.  To be clear, people can and do fall pregnant using IUI, even in their 40s, but I believe IVF is more likely to achieve the job at hand than IUI.    

Good luck with your decision making - it is never easy.    

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

hi rosi
they do egg collection under sedation, its lovely    I was worried as never had anything like that before but was totally fine. you are out for about 10 minutes, injection into your hand and you go all woozy and then its all done.  am hoping this time is as fun, quite looking forward to the sedation bit!!

re: costs, the actual IVF is £2700 but of course there is sperm on top and drugs please a couple of blood tests and the HFEA fee...and you have to remember that not much chance of frosties, they are really only aiming to get 2 good embies to go back.  Think its comparable to other clinics.

xx


----------



## hopehopehope

thank you thank you toeveryone wo has sent me such lovely posts. Am rushed off feet at moment AND trying to work out next move, but i will reply to everyone individually at the weekend. 

I think low stim IVF at reprofit in July is my best bet -  anyone have detailed info?? will also need to import open id sperm from somewhere as that's a deal breaker for me at the mo. 

love y'all for helping me through this - i truly don't feel on my own becasue of you guys


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Hope - sorry to read your news honey - both me and Roo have tried min stim at reprofit... Basicallly its 5 days on clomid followed by 4 days (I think) on 75UI gonal f... The main problem I had was the clomid thinned my lining and had to cancel cycle.  Totally gutted - its very cheap to be honest - the gonal f cost me about £45 and I got the clomid from my GP.  
All the best honey        

Mini x x x


----------



## Roo67

Hi hope as mini said, i too tried min stimm at reprofit and my lining was a little on the thin side too.

I'm not sure if it was the clomid or the gonal f as had 8iui's with clomid and never had a lining problem.

R x


----------



## MistyLake

Hi Hope,

I am sorry to hear your news. You know what I make of the fresh stuff though! Good luck what ever you decide to do.

Rx


----------



## some1

Hope - sorry to read your news  

Some1

xx


----------



## hopehopehope

thanks some1!! Can i just ask - did you have clomid on your BFP for any particular reason - where you ovulating before ? i was given injectible fsh on my 5th diui cycle - just wondering why you had clomid and maybe i better try that. Excuse me if i have asked you this before , but did you have amh /fsh test results?

Mistylake!! how are you?!!!! blooming i hope-  if there's anything i can do to help you in your last few weeks let ne know as i'll be on my summer hols come 21 july if i'm not in Brno!!

take care everyone  xoxoxo


----------



## some1

Hope - as far as i know i was ovulating on my previous cycles (was charting and seemed to show obvious signs of ovulation).  had clomid on cycle 5 to give ovulation a boost and follicle tracking to ensure timing was spot on.  some clinics seem to skip clomid and go straight to injectibles, but i was happier to start with milder meds and build up if necessary (was pretty scared of idea of taking fertility drugs if there wasn't actually a proven clinical need for them).  Never had amh tested, fsh was tested in summer 06 (i.e. more than 18 months before my bfp), it was 6.2, i never asked for it to be repeated as didn't want anything to disrupt my positive thinking and am not sure that fsh is such a great measure (as it can vary so much day to day and month to month). Hope you are doing okay  

some1 

xx


----------



## madmisti

just a quickie to update all my pals on here - even though i am not really meant to be here as not doing IUI now!

have 2 grade 1 hatching blasts on board as of yesterday  . just using pc in hotel lobby before heading off to airport for flight home

looking forward to seeing my fur babies ( sad but true!)

love to all - especially my cycle buddy Full Moon  

Misti


----------



## Mifi

Ah thanks Misti      glad you are joining me on the 2WW madness   I wish iit was the 1WW!!! My body is driving potty with all these wierd symptoms   

Hope you got your feet up now  & surrounded by your fur babies   

Is anyone having IUI at the moment  

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Lou-Ann

Misti, congrats on being PUPO . Hope the 2ww flies 

FM, I have an appt with the ACU at B'ham womens in July and hope to be starting IUI soon after that 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Great news Lou-Ann, if I get a BFN then I will be IUIing with you in July


----------



## Teela

Hi all you ladies doing IUI or have experience - due to have my first very soon... 
As I am so very new to all this and feel a little OMG at the moment... is it that soon.
Any advice or what to expect, any tips greatly received  

thank u
Teela
x


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi everyone - sorry i haven't posted this week . Am currently 'in talks' with Stephan at reprofit over own egg ivf and hope to go in 3 and a half weeks.      

have ex boyfriend staying this weekend  - so fingers crossed, i also happen to be due to ovulate!!!

Will post next week.

Sending Misti and Full Moon lots and lots and lots of luck and good wishes, i hope it's your months!!!


----------



## lulumead

have fun this weekend hope  

teela: hello! good luck with 1st iui...I found it fine physically, only a bit uncomfortable with the speculum...for me the thing that took me by surprise was how emotional I found it, crying in a big heap the night before the 1st one - wondering if doing the right thing and feeling sorry for myself that i have found myself in this situation without prince charming!!! Anyway, once i got over that it was fine, although the 2WW is hard. I suppose my only advice is not to worry too much about how you feel emotionally, it can be overwhelming but ultimately you know you want to do this otherwise you wouldn't be doing it and I think everyone feels overwhelmed at some point about becoming a parent.  In terms of what happens, at my clinic you popped yourself onto the bed, legs akimbo, they insert speculum then fine catheter and inject the sperms!!! That can cramp a bit.  The worse thing is that they ask for a full bladder so basically you can only think about the fact that you really need to wee.  Afterwards they let you lie down for a while...I generally lasted about ten minutes due to needing a wee and finding it a bit weird lying in a room on my own with strangers sperm up my fruff!!!
I suppose it would be good to stay as relaxed as possible and maybe have a book/magazine handy for after to occupy yourself. I had friends come for dinner the night of the 1st one that i did which was nice distraction - i was also very tired but I think that was due to emotional stress!!!!!!
You'll be fine, it is exciting. Think positive and deep breaths  

xx


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

    Teela, I have only had 1 IUI at Reprofit, but I imagine the basic procedure is the same.  Like Lulu, the only discomfort I had was with the speculum and if you get someone who is good with them, then even that shouldn't be too bad.  I didn't even feel the catheter go up my cervix and I had no cramps or pain afterwards.  The only thing I did notice was that I felt that I was retaining urine a bit after, so I made a point of drinking plenty of fluids the next day.  I think this may have been because I was a bit stressed being in a foreign country, first treatment nerves, etc and also maybe a bit of irritation to the bladder by the speculum.  Reprofit also didn't specify about full or empty bladder b4 IUI so I wasn't uncomfortable in that way either.  The weirdest bit is as Lulu says, the lying there in the room, thinking what am I doing and whose sperm have I just had shot up my ***!  Good luck, you will be fine.

    Hope, parallel lives again!!!!!!!!  Hope your weekend is going to plan and you are having some fun with the ex ( he owes you that at least ).  And that "mission has been accomplished" if you catch my drift.  I have been chatting with my ex recently and we came to an agreement to see each other again.  He is well aware of my agenda and we are just having some "fun with a purpose" in a relaxed way and seeing how it goes.  I have had a very nice first weekend with him, I did have the syringe and cup ready, but in the end, experienced a stirring of ovulatory hormones and decided life was too short and went for it!  However, I don't really regard myself as back in a steady relationship so am staying as a singlie  .  BD on day 10 and day 12 today so am hoping will catch any egg if there is one.  Have been knocking back the Robitussin cough syrup which should thin down any cervical fluid and keep the swimmers alive if ovulation is late, but am not going to chart, just try and chill for the next 2 and 1/2 weeks.  Also taking soluble aspirin and will start a low dose of prednisolone if I get any signs.  Didn't take my left-over Clomid from Reprofit as it didn't have much effect anyway!
    Hope, also hope your discussions about OEIVF at Reprofit are progressing but hoping you won't need to go and get a natural BFP this month!
    love to everyone on this thread, Rosi.


----------



## lulumead

rosi & hope - your weekends sound a much better way of doing it  
xx


----------



## Teela

Thanks so much for your replies, greatly appreciated by a newbie to all this 

Protocol all through and just waiting for AF any day now, seems very real now and Im a little stressed.
Good luck to everyone else with there treatment and especially those on 2WW - hopefully joining u soon x

Teela
x


----------



## Mifi

Good luck Teela - you will be fine hun    I    its first time lucky for you


----------



## hopehopehope

Don't want to speak to soon, BUT i may no longer be single !****!!!! got 'job' done unprotected twice over weekend (after 7!!!!!!!!! protected attempts) and ended up telling ex that i was about to go to reprofit for donor ivf and it didn't scare him off!!!! Am feeling VERRRRRRy luvved up. Very unlikely that after 5 failed iuis i'll get a bfp, BUT it was on the day and day after my pos otk - so couldn't be better timed. Fingers crossed, but at the moment have cancelled all plans for donor anything and am on cloud 9 thinking i have got the love of my live back xoxoxx

for anyone out there reading this thinking it wont happen to them - keep your mind and your heart open - we've had no contact for 11 years and he walked back into my life like it was yesterday. If it has happened to me it will happen to you. Just hope it's not a flash in the pan


----------



## indekiwi

Hope - can you still walk?!?!?!?!?!?!   

A-Mx


----------



## hopehopehope

not really!!! it was so much better than with a speculum and nurse in the room!!!


----------



## indekiwi

Ahhh, I guess he must have been doing something right!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good luck to you hope hope hope

X


----------



## madmisti

Wow Hope    You really went for it didn't you !  Here's hoping   

M x


----------



## hopehopehope

thank you Misti, JJ1 and Indekiwi - definitely did go for it!! am so very happy!! He lives 220 miles away though so it's going to be a long distance relationship for the forseeable future    can't complain though - it looks like i've got the love of my life back       

Can i go on the singlies 2ww do you think - does it count   ? It's such a relief to have tried without it costing me thousands. I spoke to him on the phone before and he said he had good feelings about us and not to worry about the long distance thing as if it's meant to be we'll probably end up together and living in the same place - don't need to see each other every weekend to know we're there for each other. Fair enough.

what about you Rosi - what thread are you going to do now?!

hello and good luck to teela
hello to lulumead, lou lou , some1 and red rose

FM - wazzup?

luvved up hugs to everyone.


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

    Congratulations Hope, nice to hear a romantic story on here, hope it has a fairytale ending for you.  My ex and I are similar ( although we have only been apart for 11 months ) in that we just pick up where we left off.  Call me an old cynic but for me I am definitely staying as a singlie! my relationship with my ex is so volatile and he is 150 miles away too, so I have no idea if we will "get it on" next month again or split up again for another year! 
      I don't intend to rely on him for anything ever again so as not to get hurt as badly as I did last time, but I will take advantage of him if he is around  .  
      Hope everyone else is ok today, love Rosi.


----------



## Mifi

Hope WOW i'm kinda speechless    good for you girl   I really really hope the fresh stuff works its magic and I am so pleased for you    

I'm a little crazy lately, I think my patience is just wearing far too thin on this 2WW now I am literally all over the place but it probably doesn't help with other things going on:

My cousin had her first baby last Friday and I went to visit her in maternity and surprise surprise mental torture and had a complete melt down after   

My next due date is coming up (10 July) and I just can't stop thinking if only I hadn't m/c I would just have a few more days to go     just not fair   

My best friend is now on maternity leave and due her 2nd baby on the 21st, I feel joy and excitement for her but total heart ache for me   

Sorry to be so negative but I feel pooped again and totally no     that its worked this time. Ah well only 2 more days till test day and the agony will be over!!! 

Ooppppppppppsssssss sorry just realised this turned into a bit of a rant sorry guys


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hello Ladies  

FM   sorry you had a bad day, how are you feeling today?  It's a long hard journey and the 2WW is enough for anyones emotions without everything else on top of that you've had this week!

Will hopefully be joining you all tomorrow, should have my tx plan and dates - it's been one hurdle after another but am at the clinic tomorrow to get set to go - it's a bit frustrating though because looking at dates my 1st chance of tx will fall when the clinic is closed for refurb    Oh well, have waited this long another few weeks won't hurt    

I don't appear to be ovulating either   and with one tube am a little sceptical about IUI but will see what success rate they tell me tomorrow.  Can I ask you ladies having medicated what the drug regime is like?  Does anyone use progesterone after basting?  If I'm not producing it naturally as not ov'ing, and I have a short leutal phase am I right in thinking I will need progesterone?  I think my leutal phase is 10 - 11 days - could this be due to not producing progesterone?  I don't want to come away tomorrow without it if it is going to help my chances.

Rosi & Hope here's hoping the change in approach   works its magic for you both    You lucky so & so's, I can almost remember what it's like   !!!  You know a while ago I had a shall we call it 'slight mishap' with an ex - I was the opposite of you both I worried that I would be pg and that it would just be complicated with a bloke if he wanted to be involved but not be with me, and didn't know how I felt about telling future child if he hadn't wanted to be involved  - but we were different there was zero chance of a reunion and happy ending and with hindsight definately one of those I'm better off without.  More's the pity though, was damn good fun!  Maybe we need a single ladies getting jiggy thread     JOKING!  Oh the memories, blokes do have their uses don't they?!   

Lou-Ann hope you're ok hun .... you must be counting down to your appt now - July seems to have taken an age to get here.

I'm all excited now  

Love to all 
Jovi x


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi Jovi!!! Good luck with your plans - the nurse at my local nhs hospital told me having only one tube would make NO difference to conception rates, that the tubes 'floated' around and weren't fixed as i'd previously thought and that they could almost 'smell' the eggs and wafted themselves over to the ovary to suck it in!!!! I was amazed. Hope that gives you a bit of positiveness before your treatment starts. At 36 you have a really good chance-  did you have an amh test?

Hello everyone else

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks Hope, does sound positive!  I'm feeling really positive today - will no doubt have another wobble soon but just want to get going now.  Not had amh test, fsh was 8-ish and the others were ok - progesterone has been the only questionable one. I know what you mean about floating around - when I saw the photos of my ovaries and tube I just said they look nothing like they do in biology books    

I need to write down my questions for tomorrow, I have lots and will only forget them when I'm there

Thank you  
Jovi x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi honey - wishing you all the best for your appt tomorrow.              it's so frustrating seeing everyone moving forward isn't it.... felt the same last year until I finally had my DEIVF this year.  Wish you all the luck in the world honey x x  x

Hello to everyone else - must admit - men do have their uses!! LOL.... forgotten what that jiggy thing is all about        
Big big hugs mini x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

mini minx said:


> Hello to everyone else - must admit - men do have their uses!! LOL.... forgotten what that jiggy thing is all about
> Big big hugs mini x x


Mini there must be some who have their uses, I just used to find ones that really do have no use whatsoever!!!  
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM  , hope you are feeling a little better today 

Hope and Rosi, I hope that the 'fresh' stuff works for you both - it did for mistylake  

Jovi, hope you are ok? Wishing you loads of luck for your appt tomorrow. I hope that you come away with tx plans and are able to get going asap. If you're anything like me, do take a list of questions with you - I always forget to ask about things unless they are written in front of me . In fact, I have started to write a few questions down myself for the 13th - seems ages away, and yes I agree that it has taken an age to get here, but that is probably because others are moving forward with their tx.

Hope everyone else is okay 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

Jovi - lots of love and luck for your appt tomorrow- really glad that you are getting started, hope you get answers to your queries that you are happy with.

Lou-ann - the13th will be here before you know it

Hope and Rosi - hope the fresh stuff is working its magic. 
I have totally forgotten what that jiggy stuff is all about as well Mini.  

R x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies  

Appt went really well yesterday - I can't tell you how excited I was - felt so good last night and still smiling this morning - not sure when all this PMA is coming from   but need to make the most of it!  Mini you're right, I have found it very frustrating not seeming to get anywhere - its much better to be doing something, all the waiting gives me too much time to think and thats not good  

They have suggested to go straight for medicated - 50mg clomid & menopur then trigger - come home with auto injector & needles & a dvd to show me how to do injections    Makes it a lot more real having my tx plan   can you tell I'm happy & excited?!    Is it September yet    

They have also said we will abandon if I ovulate from right side - i'm happy about that, won't be worrying if my left tube can manage long distance!

Just waiting for them to confirm ref CMV then need to decide how much   to order and get it shipped over.  I'm unsure how much information I want - I can only get the extended profile with photo's and I'm not sure I want to know what the donor looks like and if I want that much information really, no amount of thinking is bringing me closer to a decision.  

Lou-Ann you're next  

How is everyone else?
Love to all
Jovi x


----------



## Roo67

Jovi - so excited for you, it really does seem real when you have you have treatment plan and drugs doesn't it.
September will be here before you know it

r x


----------



## Damelottie

Jovi - Did you manage to sort out that photo thing with the sperm website?
I think next Saturday we should try and find somewhere that sells Krispy Kreme doughnuts and then I'll jump a lot to see if my waters break. We might get them free for a whole year or something then


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

you're on!  

Going to email them over the weekend when I've decided what I want to know - not sure how much info is too much info 

Really grateful to my FF friends .... it's so bloody exciting and only you girls can share it with me and understand just how much it means, you're all stars xxxxxxx


----------



## some1

Oh Jovi - so exciting that you are getting started!  September will be here before you know it!  Am feeling quite     for you!

Lou-Ann - not long until the 13th - it will all start to seem real then!  Hope you don't have to wait long afterwards before you can start ttcing!

Some1

xx


----------



## wizard

Great news Jovi  

For what it's worth, I also have a blocked tube and the time I got pregnant I ovulated from the side of the blocked tube, so as hope says the other tube will pick up.  But it sounds like you've got your treatment plan sorted - very exciting. Good luck!

Wizard x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Jovi great news - it always feels so much better when you can actually do something rather than waiting      for a BFP coming your way soon  

I had my baseline yesterday and all was well, so started stimming last night   its amazing how sticking needles into body has become almost second nature   I often do it when I am on the phone or ready to fly out the door - they used to cause me at least 30 mins of stressing but now done and forgotten in 30 seconds. I still freak a little with the trigger shot but either my technique has got better or I have got used to the pain   I reakon well over 100 needle sticks since my journey began so no wonder they seem so easy now   


Happy weekend all  

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, glad that your baseline scan went well 

Jovi, as I said last night, I am sooo excited for you, it must be a great feeling to have tx plan in place. September will be here before you know it. Good luck deciding on a donor  

Thanks all for your PMA! I am hoping that I won't have to wait too long for tx after my appt next week as I am likely to be being made redundant next year, so was hoping to at least get maternity out of the company before I leave 

Hope everyone else is okay 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yay Jovi - brilliant news!!! All systems go - so so happy for you honey         

Lou-Ann all the bet for your next appt    

FM - all the best for you too honey    
big hugs to everyone mini x x x


----------



## bingbong

Jovi that is so exciting!!!! I am so pleased and excited for you, it has been a long journey just getting this far for you so hopefully things will go nice and smoothly from here!      Good luck decided on sperm, must be so hard. I agree with the info thing, part of me wants lots and part of me thinks that too much info would drive me mad!!!  

Fm, pleased that the scan went well and you are now comfortable sticking needles in yourself, you wouldn't want to tell too many people that or they might get the wrong impression  

Lou-Ann I hope that you appt comes through soon!! Definately want to get as much mat leave as you can out of them!  

And I hope that the natural attempters are doing well, and at least having fun trying  

Bingbong xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Struggling to keep up with the IUI thread - sorry all...but just popping on to say how excited I am for you Jovi. I know it's felt like a long time to get to this point, so it's very exciting that you're now all systems go. Wishing you the very best of luck  
Re sperm - what I did was choose (on very basic criteria eg blue eyes, blonde hair) and then only once I'd made a firm decision, I ordered the more detailed info - so not used to make decision, but ordered so I had it for the child when they grew up and got curious....sadly never worked out with that donor, but there you go....just a thought if you're struggling re level of info

Hope the other IUI girls are all doing well, 
love to all

Suitcase
x


----------



## Damelottie

Jovi hun - DON'T let them send that extra information if its going to make you feel in anyway uncomfortable. Pleease     . This is your journey just as much as the childs hun. Go with your gut reaction and what you feel comfortable with.

Always around for a chat as you know xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RedRose

Hi girls,

    Jovi, v pleased for you that your plans are going full steam ahead, which clinic are you using if you don't mind me asking?  It's nice to hear when people are excited about their treatment  .  

    Hope and Wizard, that's interesting to hear about tubes picking up from either ovary, I'd never heard that.

    Lou-Ann, I have sneaking suspicion that you are going to be lucky quite quickly so hopefully you will get that maternity leave.

      Bingbong, I like your term "natural attempters"  , sounds like we are only "attempting" the jiggy stuff.  Did I read that you were going to another inseminar, how did you find it if you went?  How's the jetsetting going?  And the diet?  I've just eaten an entire packet of mini-rolls!

    FM, good luck with the stimming, I am praying this next cycle will be a BFP for you.

    Hi to everyone else on this thread, love Rosi.


----------



## Mifi

Hi Rosi   thanks hun  

Stimming going ok and kinda dreading the 2WW again as last one was soooooooooooooooo bad but of course I am hugely grateful to even be there. This will be my last tx until mid Sept as the clinic has to close for the summer holidays    very annoying but not alot I can do about it as there is only 1 tiny clinic here, so I guess they all take their hols at the same time. Anyway hopefully that wont matter as this one will be a BFP that sticks!!!!!!!!!!        


Huge hugs to all  

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi everyone - no news is good news!!! everything still A ok with me!!!
Dont think i'm going to get a bfp this month, AF still at least 5 days away and have already started with
grumpyness and mild pains as usual.    oh well. Will have to keep on trying till i talk new bf into
ivf at repro. Am very aware that i can't leap from being single one week to discussing ivf abraod with
him a fortnight later - frustrating, but i have to be patient. If i got him back, anything could happen.
Very much looking forward to practising again this weekend before af - afterall except for one occasion i have 3 years and 
3 months of abstinence to make up for!!!

Jovi - am very excited for you and hope that your journey is short and successful  

Red rose - what are you up to??

Roo - scan soon 


FM - fingers crossed for this time hon  

take care xoxoxox


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Hope, fingers crosssed you are wrong and not AF on the way     

    to all

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

    Hope, I am fine but so  MEGA GRUMPY     at mo, I am scaring   myself!  But don't give up on this cycle, I know you know your own body but I remember still getting AF signs with both my BFPs.  Have you tested yet  ?  Hope everything goes well with the bf  
    I am not hopeful for me this month, felt nauseous all day yesterday so got a little bit excited but then remembered all the mini-rolls I had eaten and am fine today so am putting it down to my bad diet  .  No dizziness  ( or sore boobs thank goodness! ), so prob a negative for me  .  AF due Mon but not as regular as I used to be so could be before or after.  But am taking some prednisolone just in case.  
    Don't know if other ladies have felt this, but I am just not "feeling fertile" at the moment, just feeling past it?  Definitely felt fertile up to 42 but now     I know we don't really know what is going on inside, but....  Even convinced myself I was having an anovulatory cycle this month ( having trapped a man finally -typical!!! ), but took temp yesterday morning and was 36.7, which is high for me, so would suggest I did ovulate.  Just feeling old and fat and frumpy   and can't seem to stop wading my way through mountains of cakes and choc .  
    Doesn't help that ex has lost 18 lbs ( pining obviously   ) whilst we were apart    , although he still weighs 3.5 more stones than me  !, and met up today with a friend who has just lost 17 lbs at Weightwatchers who now looks slimmer than me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Everyone is lying copiously to me and telling me I look fine but I know the truth.

      Sorry for the rant, but the weight and bad diet thing is getting to me as I know I am reducing my chances of getting a BFP.  It is my total lack of motivation that makes me feel so bad, always used to lose weight easily when I wanted to.  
    hope everyone else is doing well and is not as grumpy as me, love Rosi.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Everyone

Rosi you rant away that's what we're here for!    I've slipped big style on the diet front, having sugar cravings like I've never had before.  I don't find it easy being healthy, too lazy    Hope AF doesn't show and you are in for a nice surprise    Maybe you're friends aren't lying and you're being extra hard on yourself - blame the hormones!  

FM   when's your next scan? Hope it's good news and that this is the one for you    .  Do you mind me asking what drugs you are stimming with?

Hope sounds like you've got a good weekend lined up    Lets hope you don't need to pop the IVF question and things happen natural!  Ahhhh you're all loved up  

Lou-Ann hope you're having a good week  

Cem I'd decided on the same detail as you re donor - hair & eye colour and that he is proven.  

Is it September yet    Gawd I'm gonna be driving you lot mad  

Must dash, got to dry / straighten hair and desperate for an early night - seriously need to catch up on some shut eye.

Take care all
Love
Jovi x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, has the excitement been keeping you awake . I'm having a good week thanks, busy at work so getting some overtime in whilst I still can! Got the CDs through the post, thank you , will listen to them and let you know what I think. Hope you are having a good week too  

FM, glad your stimming is going ok 

Redrose, thanks for the  . As Jovi said, you have a good rant, that's what we're here for!!   that you get a pleasant surprise  .

Hope everyone else is ok 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Just wanted to send    a quick message as had a very emotional & draining day and I feel wacked!

Jovi I am Injecting Gonal-F I usually have around 10 doses before trigger shot and basting. My next scan is this Friday  

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mifi

Jovi September is just round the corner hun   

Didn't inject well tonight I must have hit a blood vessal as really bleeding - amazing how much blood from one tiny hole   will be a nice bruise tomorrow  

Rosi hope you are feeling better now  

Hope how you doing   

hugs to all


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi - Septemeber will be here in the blink of an eye!!  so excited for you honey....x x x


----------



## madmisti

Jovi - great news  - I am DE IVF in Speptember so I can't wait for it to be here either!

FM - how was scan today? Meant to text you but got caught up and it is now far to late! Hope all well  

Lol
M x


----------



## hopehopehope

tested yesterday - bfn , on day 25. Still time xx thinking of you all xoxo


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Scan was ok on Friday but not great the clinic was hoping I would be ready for basting on Monday but I am no where near ready as my one follie is only 13mm so I need to be scanned again Monday morning so I suspect basting Thursdayish   after my due date yesterday I am feeling frustrated and impatient to get pg again, I have only 2 lots of sperm left and I just   that I wont need to buy anymore - really starting to worry about money now as my savings has more or less vanished   

Hope - you have tested quite early so I   that your result changes    

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend dispite the weather  

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## madmisti

Fm - sorry to hear of slow development - gonna be a boy    But at least you have good follie coming along, so hopefully this time next week you'll be a few days into 2WW and going  

Hope - step away from the pee sticks    Hoping you tested too early and result will change  

Lol
Misti x


----------



## hopehopehope

i tested again today - day 27, bfn. AF must be holding off due to lurve stress!!
Still very happy, new bf already talking baby names should it happen. Please let it be next month xoxox


FM - sending your follies growth hormone!! They do have 'growth spurts' xx


----------



## Mifi

Misti   

Hope    step away from the pee sticks   

  to all 

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXxx


----------



## RedRose

Hi all, 

    FM, I know you are experienced with IUIs and scans etc, but on the one IUI and scan I had, I was freaking out as follie only 10mm day 8 and lining thin, but by day 12 was 22mm  , 3mm growth a day!  I'm sure all will be ok, but it's all very stressful trying to get our bodies to run on time!  Especially with the financial aspect as well.  Best of luck for scan tomorrow  ,

    Thanks for listening to me rant, I definitely had my PMT a week early as feel ok this weekend ( AF due tomorrow ).  Jovi, the friends are definitely fibbing, we all have an unwritten mutual agreement to be blind to weight gain!  Am seriously thinking of joining a slimming group, think I need someone to be keeping tabs on me!
      love to everyone on this thread, Rosi.


----------



## hopehopehope

AF arrived this evening, so def bfn. live to try another month. Still feel ever so lucky to have found a relationship where after 2 weekends together we're talking marriage and baby names. Just wish we'd got back together 5 years ago before all my low amh 'egg issues' surfaced. Am very much in love though which is acting as a distraction from the infertility thing.       

Now wondering how long i should leave it till i should ask bf to get his count checked in case its low and we should go to IVF asap...any thoughts ladies?

also - have 2 syringes of FSH at home, do you reckon i could use them to 'top myself up' next month even though i'm not having scans? Surely 2 syringes aren't going to cause problems??  


thanks to all of you who have posted support for me on the 2ww thread      - too many to mention!! Isn't it great about 
Felix!!!!!!


         to  you all


----------



## Teela

Hi All

I hope everyone is doing ok?
I had my scan on friday, and had no idea what to expect being a first timer!! Friday was day 11 and
my follie was 22mm - I had no idea if this was good or not?! Although they said my lining looked great -
I will take your word for it I said.
Got a phonecall from clinic later that day to say I was to inject my ovitrelle sat at 8pm and back to clinic
monday [tomorrow] for basting. I know the ovitrelle is to induce ovulation but this may sound thick but
why not wait until it occurs naturally? I got the impression from the nurse it was possibly my egg was a good
size but the bloods did not show signs of ovulation, but I am guessing really. They dont explain alot and I feel
a bit silly asking to much, so maybe you lovely people can enlighten me? Also 40 hours from ovitrelle jab seems alooooong time
is this normal?
Good luck FM for your basting we could be on 2WW together. 
So sorry Hope.... 

take care
Teela


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Teela I have never had IUI only IVF but when we have the trigger jab (like your Ovitrille or Pregnyl) we are in theatre dead on 36 hours later having the eggs surgically removed, so sounds fine.

Also with IUI (and IVF) they watch and measure the size of the follicles and then you have the trigger as if you ovulate before the trigger it is too late for IVF anyway.
BEst of Luck for your basting on Mon!!! 
L x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys   

Well I had my scan this morning and wow all your follie growing vibes have worked I have one big juicy follie at 24.5 mm!!!! What a difference a weekend can make   I had to do trigger shot at work today at 12 and will be basted at 1:00 tomorrow. The timings this month are quite different to last month    so I hope that perhaps this could be a better result than last   

Teela I hope your basting went well today - we will be on the dreaded 2WW together - your follie and timings sound normal to me but by the looks of things depending on your follie size depends on when you get basted as I am being done just 25 hours after trigger shot and yet last month it was done 40 hours after (think my last scan showed follie at 22mm) - hmm maybe thats why it didn't work    

Does anyone know how big follies get before they pop?? 

Love to all  

FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, great news about your follie, good luck for tomorrow 

Teela, hope that your basting went well today, hope your 2ww flies by 

Well, I had my appt with ACU today. They are waiting on sperm to come up from London at the moment, so it looks like i'll be starting tx in September. Jovi - we could well be cycle buddies !! Will start with a couple of natural cycles and then take it from there. Oooo, getting excited now!!! Is it September yet ?? 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Thats great news Lou-Ann   September will fly by, I can't believe its July already


----------



## hopehopehope

FM!!!!!!!               I knew it!!! THis is going to be 'the one'!!!!!

wishing you all the best for you basting!! xoxoxo


----------



## Teela

Hi

Great news FM, and best of luck tomorrow. Be great to share 2ww with you.

Basting went ok, no problems although I think I squeezed the nurses hand so hard I cut her circulation off!! lol
All good until I got home and then felt shattered and collapsed into my bed for a few hours!! weird I never have naps.
also feel a little sick, but maybe this is all normal.

Anyway now onto 2WW, Good luck to everyone else.

Teela
x


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Hope    I so need the     lately   So sorry for you BFN   hope you get to try again very soon  

Teela for my first IUI I was an absolute nightmare   I even took a sedative   now i've been there done that and got the T-shirt    I think that a mixture of excitement and nerves have got you feeling wiped out and a bit sick so please do not worry   rest up hun and we can link hands on the dreaded 2WW tomorrow  

Lov yall lots      XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

PS. All I wanna do is eat!!!!!!!!!!   Good job I have no chocolate in the fridge caus OMG it would be gone!!!!!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

FM Great your scan was so positive - your follie has certainly done very well this weekend, all sounding very promising for you    Good luck for tomorrow!    

Great news about appt Lou-Ann - we are going to drive everyone mad!  Don't know about me and you being glad when september is here the rest will be to shut us up    Will be great for us to be cylce buddies  

Hope   hun, sorry it wasn't your month this time round.  Have fun trying    As for the IVF conversation - is he aware that you've looked into it?  I'd talk to him about what you've looked into / found out so far making it clear that you were about to start treatment on your own and you really don't want to put ttc on hold.

Rosi how are you doing?  Have you decided what's next for you?  

Teela glad today went ok for you .... the nap probably done you the world of good    There is so much to think about I do think it is very emotionally exhuasting.     for 2WW - we're here when you need us!

Well, had my details of what donors are available - 3 to chose from so going to print them off and ..... probably shuffle them around close my eyes and pick one at random    Never been good at decisions.  The basics are there i.e. hair colour / eye colour and that's all that matters to me really.  Going to stop getting bogged down by detail.  The bank have sorted the profile thing for me and I just need to order via email rather than through website - they will send it to me without the adult photograph.

Oh, one more thing, is it September yet?    Sorry, couldn't resist!!  
Have a good week everyone
Love to all
Jovi x


----------



## starbuck

Hi - I've not been on the boards for a while as I'm been trying to keep my mind off tx whilst I was waiting.

Have just had my day 10 scan today though and found it a bit disappointing.  The clomid hasn't produced anymore than my natural one follicle but has thinned my lining so now need to take more drugs for that!  

Follie was 15mm which nurse said would probably be triggered in about 3 days - but that sounds like it will be much smaller than yours (Teela and FM) were when yours were triggered.  IUI at the LWC is next day from the trigger so between 24-30 hours later.  I read somewhere that most people ovulate 24-48 hours after the trigger so maybe 36 is just used as midway.  I can see its vital for IVF but for IUI possibly not so vital as both egg and sperm can live for 24 hours so should both be viable at the same time at some point.  

Jovi I'm impressed you have 3 donors to choose from and so soon before your IUI.  LWC only gave me one which didn't fit any of my criteria but they told me that's all they could offer me when I tried to reject him.  I found this really weird at the time but decided in the end that actually he wasn't that bad and I wasn't that fussy - after all he must have good caring genes in order to donate in the first place.

Am trying to stay positive that my 1 follie will be enough - seems silly after I worried so much about multiples before.

See you on 2ww FM and Teela.  

Starbuck


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck starbuck - nice to see you posting again.

I only have a choice of donors as I am importing from Xytex- I'm at least 18months away from a donor from my clinic and have been on the list for 7 months already!

Jovi x


----------



## Mifi

Hi Starbuck  

Welcome back hunny the waiting is awful hard to deal with I know - in some ways I think my patience has got worse and not better   especially on the 2WW. Don't worry about your follie mine was just 12mm on Friday and then Monday morning a wopping 24.5 mm!! I have never taken clomid as always opted for injecting stims as I know my body responds generally well to it although I would prefer to have more than 1 follie but my clinic actively avoids this and I think force you to abandon the cycle if anymore - the important thing is you will have that 1 egg and you get to try       

See you on the 2WW very soon hun   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mifi

Please can someone boost my bubbles to an even number please   sorry its a thing I have about odd numbers    not sure where it came from but I can't bear even the TV or my CD player in the car to have the volume on an odd number - strange but true    

Thanks ladies XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## hopehopehope

FM  - you're losing the plot   !!!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Teela, glad that your IUI went well yesterday, good luck for your 2ww 

FM, hope that your IUI has gone well today and that you are now on your 2ww 

Jovi, great that you got 3 donors to choose from. Did you manage to choose one from them ?? And by the way, it's not quite September yet, but it's a day closer . Think we will start to drive everyone mad!! 

Starbuck, sending lots of   growing vibes to your follie, and   that it has a last minute growth spurt like FM's did 

Hope everyone else is ok 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Hope - you only just realised!!    

Thanks ladies my bubbles are perfecto now     lovin it  

Basting went well, uncomfortable but ok but OMG do my ovaries hurt this tx   as long as they are doing the job i don't mind   I queried at the docs and he said that even the little follies can ovulate   I never knew that   thought they had to be like 22mm or bigger   Does anyone know if the little ones can be fertilised   If so maybe twinnies for me   or more   

Out for dinner tonight with very pg best mate, I hope the baby vibe rubs off her on to me   going to be strong to so far everytime I see her I cry as soon as I get home   

Chat to you later ladies XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Teela

Way to go FM on the basting, and keepin everything crossed this is the one 

Can I ask a question, you all call it the 2 WW but my clinic has asked me to test 03/08, if I do
test pre my next cycle what is the best early detector pregnancy test? and when would you suggest
I do the test?

thanks
Teela


----------



## lulumead

just wanted to pop on and say hello to all the iui-ers.
xxx


----------



## starbuck

I think the LWC tell you to test on day 16.  Anything before day 14 can give incorrect results if you had a trigger shot - so I hear.

Looks like I will be joining the 2ww tomorrow.  Today I had an almost 20mm follie and also a small 13.4 follie which has a slim chance of maturing enough to be viable too.  So IUI is tomorrow at 3pm.  LWC timing is 24 hours hours after trigger based on sperm being viable for 48 hours and eggs a lot less so they like the sperm to be there before the egg is released which is 24-36 hours after the shot - apparantly.  As there seems to be no clear evidence on what is bests then I assume 24 or 36 are both fine.

Starbuck


----------



## Lou-Ann

Starbuck, good luck for tomorrow 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi Lululmead!

FM - i was told any follies bigger than 16mm would work - infact when i had med iui in may/june i had several follies and they said if there were more than 2 at 16mm or bigger they wouldn't do treatment becasue of the chance of trips.

Hi everyone. i;m trying 'naturally' again this month (oooo-er) and am with my long distance other half for the whole week before ovulation.          Bearing in mind we've only been together 3 weeks, he was already planning names and due dates. Have tried to explain that my eggs are buggered and he has no idea if his swimmers work, but he seems to think nature will win.    How soon do you reckon i can 1. change his diet 2. stop him smoking 3. Get his to have his sperm checked  (without losing him again!!!!!   ) 


Am still having to pinch myself over having love of life back,  but now the thought of not having a baby seems even worse than it ever did before. Am still on mfs's embryo donor list which is 2 years long. But would like to try oeivf and deivf if his sperm is ok before going down that route. 

Any wise words appreciated . i love this thread, it supported me though so much in the last 8 months. Thank you to everyone and feel free to send me to the non single thread if i start going on about bf. Will try not to  - as still living alone and this will remain the case for a long time because of the work issue. 

               
to all of us - cheers!!!!!


----------



## Mifi

Hi Hope 

I would buy him some Sanatrogen for men (as you can get his and hers conception now), try and encourage him to cut down on the ciggys and perhaps try a course of Clomid for you and if this doesn't work after a couple of months then I would approach the subject of tests and IVF that way you are warming him up to the idea but not all guns blazing and after the tablets etc. he may be ready to accept a bit more assistance to get what you both want!!  - I think thats what I would do anyhow  Hard I know and please don't leave us   you a singly but just one that has now found love   

If the 16mm is true I think I may have had 2 viable follies this month   heres hoping anyhow  

Good luck with your basting tomorrow Starbuck - I will look forward to seeing you on the 2WW  

   Lulu and Teela


----------



## lulumead

good luck for tomorrow starbuck.

hi hope - maybe this month needs to be all about the fun! and then start introducing the idea of making changes!  I would only give 4 - 6 months of trying naturally before upping the ante....but what a lovely way to spend 6 months      just enjoy...6 months can't make much difference and at least by that time you will both be really ready for the next stage.  No harm in you taking a bit of clomid after a couple of months to help things along  

hello fullmoon & teela  other iui-er's...think there is going to be a few of you come september  
xx


----------



## hopehopehope

thank you Lulu and FM,

sanatogen for men a REALLY good idea, thanks!!!

Can i get Clomid from my GP or do I have to go back to the specialist (they've 'archived' me now so i might have to start again) i have 2 syringes of FSH left, might take them as today and tomorrow, might help?? 

The 16mm follie thing is definitely true, less than that and they don't count it when they're counting, the day of my natural lhs (didn't need the trigger) I had a scan and i had one at 17 one at 18 and one at 14, they said that this only counted as 2 as less than 16mm was unlikely to be mature enough even if it did ovulate. FM - you'll be fine!!!!    

love to everyone   

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hello Ladies

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.

FM you made me laugh with your odd number syndrome   

Lou-Ann hope you're ok  

Starbuck did everything go ok?

Teela  

I've ordered my    Will be at the clinic Wednesday    I was so nervous for some reason about reading the little 'donor essay' that they write, was really worried I wouldn't like the 'sound' of him.  Silly really.  I needn't have worried and am so happy with my choice, it was perfect and made me all aaaaaaahhhhhhhh    I got a baby photo but the bank sorted me out the profile without the adult pic ..... that's a bit TMI for now!  I can always get it at a later date if I feel the need. 

Rosi how are you doing?

Hope have you got the man on the vitamins?

Love to all
Jovi x


----------



## bingbong

Hi everyone,

I have totally lost track of this thread, don't know why but I stopped reading it recently, I'm sure that there is a reason for that if I looked into it but I don't think that I want to know  

Just had a quick read back, lovely to hear that lots of you are making progress on your IUI journeys  

I went to LWC last week for an inseminar, was very interesting hearing about how they source sperm donors and the whole process but other than that I didn't learn much (you guys on here are way more useful!). I did go wanting to find out more about egg share as I was thinking of doing that and freezing my embies to have if needed at a later date, I am hoping to go to America to work for six months next year. They are now charging £850 for sperm!! Seems crazy  

Then someone suggested that if I am in America then why don't I do home insemination? I hadn't even thought of it but I like the idea. Sperm banks there will send sperm and instructions to your home and you do it yourself   So if I am there for six months then no reason that I couldn't try that while there. What do you think? For some reason the thought of receiving frozen sperm and inseminating it myself makes me    so I think that I will have to work through that! This is assuming that America are kind enough to grant me a visa unfortunately  

So I will make more of an effort to keep up with this thread, I assume that someone considering home ICI using donor sperm is welcome on this thread  

Bingbong x


----------



## Damelottie

Bingbong - I mod over on the LGBT thread and there are often ladies over there going down the home insemination route - one is at the moment. They'd help you out with information for sure xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BB my donor and I started doing home insems  with my known donor so pm me if need any help we used fresh not frozen, and as LL said there are some ladies on the LGBT thread (***** mum) doing it at the moment
L x


----------



## some1

Bingbong- good idea about doing home inseminations while you are in the US.  If you need info about this can i suggest you join the SMC (single mothers by choice US organisation) and subscribe to their 'ttc' forum.  I used to subscribe to it and there are loads of women on there doing at home insems via a clinic (ie using frozen sperm shipped to their homes).

Some1

xx


----------



## bingbong

Thanks LL, JJ and some1!!! Great ideas there, I will toddle over to the LGBT thread and great idea to look at SMC, hadn't thought about joining threads in america and talking to people doing the same thing.  

Now I just need to   that america sees it fit to grant me a visa  

very exciting!!!!

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Bingbong good luck with your plans hun!  Sounds like a good idea    The sperm prices at LWC are shocking, wouldn't cost much more than that to import enough for 2 goes!

Jovi x


----------



## madmisti

BingBong - what a great idea    Here's hoping you get the visa  

Love
M x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Ladies

How is everyone?

Well my   started its journey yesterday    Should be arriving at the clinic tomorrow  

I've been ever so mardy the last week or so, totally fed up with myself and feeling really down.  Was wondering if I maybe shouldn't have come of anti-depressants but not sure if I'm depressed or just totally fed up of everything / unhappy.  Not been sleeping great and that worries me as I am also off epilepsy meds, really don't want to have a siezure.  Been tough today, had to wonder off to do something so I wasn't seen   at my desk.  A few things troubling me I suppose and I don't feel very good about myself at the moment (weight/appearance etc) think I feel more lonely when I could do with a hug or someone to tell me it's just going to be ok, someone to sound off at once in a while.  I'm in that vicious circle and am mad at myself for feeling like this but not having the motivation to do anything about it.  Sorry to off load girls it's just so pathetic in the grand scheme of things and I need to stop feeling sorry for myself.  Maybe I just need to cry and let it all out    Sorry for being a mardy bum   sure i'll be back on track soon.  Think a few days away from work and resting / doing something nice could be in order.

I am so ready to start treatment - seems to be one of the few things that is working out well at the moment  

Hope everyone is ok
Love
Jovi x


----------



## bingbong

Jovi that so doesn't sound pathetic to me hon! It is totally normal to feel overwhelmed sometimes and generally down about things, especially if you have recently come of meds. If you are worried about the epilepsy drugs then maybe you should go and see your dr to talk about your fears. Sounds like you could do with someone to talk to in general, have you thought about having some counselling for a bit? Might help you work through things and feel a bit better about yourself.   and we are always here for you to share with.

Great news that the sperm is on its way!!!! At least that is all going well   



Bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Jovi -   sorry you are feeling so down at the moment. It's quite normal - this is a roller coaster of a ride and it's impossible to feel positive all the time
If you can find a good counsellor, I would definitely recommend it. I was never a fan before but now I've found one who suits me I am amazed at the difference it's making....in 6-8 weeks of 1hr/week it's already made a significant difference to how I feel about myself and my positive thinking/self esteem

The other thing which has made a huge difference to me is forcing myself to exercise and eat healthily - not something which comes naturally as I'm generally pretty lazy and I have a sweet tooth. But I've been making myself go out and walk most days, and eat more fruit/veggies etc. And I'm feeling so much better in myself for it. Helps with the sleeping too (I'm not a great sleeper but a good walk seems to help me get a good night's sleep too)

Anyway, hope you find something which works for you, feel better soon,
Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Jovi   

Its hard doing everything on your own sometimes.  I think its natural to feel a bit sorry for ourselves.  I find a couple of days of allowing myself to wallow and have a cry is good and then I'm back on form!!  Hope you have some lovely friends around you who can prop you up when needed.

xxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi honey       honestly this emotional roller coaster is all part of the   process!  I think we've all been there on time or another -  crying at the desk - feeling alone and then starting to criticise ourselves, appearance etc etc.... My friend did say to me that she'd be more worried if I didn't feel emotional - sort of see her point.  The enormity of it all is so darn overwhelming....
You take care - we're here x x x      
Great news that your little wigglies are on the move!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

You're all very wonderful   thank you so much  

I'm going to throw some clothes on and wonder to the shop for a bit of chocolate   It's too light to hide my pj's under a coat    Going to book a few days off work and have some me time asap   

Found out my house needs a total re-wire think that was the final straw, I get one job done and several more get added to the list, it's not the jobs as such but the money it costs. Total re-wire will probably mean every room needs plastering, of course I have laminate upstairs that will probably not fit together again if I want to put it back down! NO WAY am I breaking into baby fund - sure baby won't mind if it's not quite the hilton on arrival! I'll have my few days of wallowing then onwards and upwards!

Thanks again girls, don't know where I'd be without you all sometimes xxx


----------



## some1

Jovi    

Sorry to hear you have been feeling down lately.  The others have given you some really good advice, hope you feel better really soon.  Having a few days off work and doing something nice sounds like a really good idea - have you got anything in mind?

 to your wiring problems! What a nightmare! Hope you manage to get it sorted soon  

Some1

xx


----------



## indekiwi

Jovi, my house has never looked like the Hilton, we have a couple of lights that don't work for some unknown wiring reason, and so far poppet hasn't tried to move out citing non-5 star accommodation....though if he ever reads this thread, he may try moving in with you!  

Enjoy the chocolate and hope you feel a little better very soon.   

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

jovi - I remember losing it over deciding where some pipes went in my kitchen...think by this point I just wanted someone else to sort it all out for me!!!  Soon got over that and was laying the laminate floor myself...but we need those moments sometimes.
xx


----------



## Mifi

Jovi hang on in there hun    we all have good and bad days   Great news your swimmers are on the move so thats one step nearer and nearly another week closer to September  ^
hugme^ 

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh you lot really make me smile    It does help when I can chat to people who get where I'm coming from  

Lulu we definately need those moments    Inde thanks ... I was definately worrying too much.

Some1 may try to get away for a couple of days but if all else fails a few duvet days will do me just fine    Or sitting in the garden reading if summer returns.  Some me time with no alarm clocks or deadlines to worry about would be just perfect ..... thinking about it bring on maternity leave! 

Well my wriggly stuff has arrived safe and sound    Yay!!!!! All set.  Must say Xytex have been fab if anyone ever needs to import.

Love
Jovi x


----------



## bingbong

Pleased that you are feeling better Jovi   and fantastic news that your delivery arrived ok! Can I ask how much it cost to import and how much the shipping was?? 

Well, roll on your first tx so that you can start maternity leave  

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Bingbong 3 vials worked out to around £1300 including shipping. That's what I meant about LWC costs - I've got enough for 3 goes for less than they would charge for 2!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, have pm'd you. Glad you are feeling better today and it's great that your  has arrived. Roll on September - it's only 6 weeks away  !!!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

I am hoping to start unmedicated IUI around the end of August. Have ordered my   and they are en route from Xytex (as Jovi said - they have been fab).

Feeling a little scarred, excited and emotional now, starting to finally feel real!

Have to go to the clinic to sign consent forms and get all the info in 2 weeks. 

Not really sure what to expect - do you still have to have lots of scans and bloods if not using drugs or is it just a case of using urine sticks to detect the LH surge??

Hope you are all ok and treatment is going well, thanks for the support, Krissi  xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Krissi!

Nice to see you posting again    August will be here before you know it - it's very exciting and as you say emotional so we're here when you need us.

I've signed all my paperwork so just playing the waiting game now.  Can't help with scans etc as I'm doing medicated and not sure how it works without drugs but sure someone will be along soon who can help.

Hope you're   arrive safely  

Good luck!  
Jovi x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Krissi,

Not sure if each clinic does it differently.  I did totally natural iui for my first two goes...which meant I just used LH pee sticks at home, called the clinic when i picked up the surge and then went in the day after.  I had monitored my cycle for a while so I always had a good idea of when it was going to happen!

I also did one monitored natural cycle where I had two scans (maybe three - can't remember) where they checked when my follicles were ready.
Hope this helps
xx


----------



## bingbong

Krissi, welcome back   my understanding is that you don't have as many scans, but I haven't done it so can't be sure. Maybe check with your clinic? Good to hear that the important ingredient is on it's way. 

Lulu's post crossed with mine so she seems to have answered you with experience!!

Talking of surges, I want to get a clearblue ovulation monitor and wondered if someone had one that they no longer wanted that I could buy??

Jovi, I can't believe that about the price! Especially as in America they do pay them for the donations and here they don't. How much was the shipping bit? I can't believe it, and you get so much more info on the donor, although that isn't always such a good thing. 

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

JOvie ^higem^ really hope that you get everything sorted at the house- has something happened to warrant a total rewire?  could you get a second opinion?
L x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

      Wow this thread is getting busy!  It's really great to see more people on here and hopefully soon some BFPs!

      Jovi and Lou-Ann, I have just checked and it still isn't September yet  .  Great news on your   coming through.  Hopefully you will soon both be on maternity leave.

      Jovi, thank you for asking how I am.  I am still "spending time" ( carefully timed time   ) with the ex, but not hopeful for a BFP, still feeling past it, frankly.  He should arrive tonight ( my day 10 ) for another "natural try" this month.  Also to be honest, am pretty terrified of being pregnant again, although I know I would be very lucky if it happened again.  I think my GP will prescribe steroids for me, on Dr. Armstrong's advice and she says I will be under consultant care because of my underactive thyroid which may have been a factor in my first m/c, but I would like to be on the clexane as well.  I just need to feel I am doing something to protect any possible pregnancy.  Not sure what a third m/c would do to me, to be honest  .
      So, I don't feel quite as crazy when I hear other people talking about how emotional this all is, so mardy bums feel free to express yourselves!  I've also changed jobs, to something I am really enjoying but much less money and also feel as though my house is falling down around my ears.  Still get very down days, and would agree that fresh air and a walk or bit of exercise are the best proven antidepressants.  Even though the ex is around I still feel unable to ask him for help with things as I don't want to rely on him and then break up again.  So taking it very very slowly and cautiously.

      Hope, hope the natural trying is going well  .  And the relationship.  As for introducing the subject of IVF and the whole conception thing, you know your man best, but in my experience, men need to feel that, however much a woman wants a baby, THEY still come first on the list of priorities.  My ex said at the time of our break-up that he felt he had become just a sperm donor to me.  I admit to not being one of those women who try and boost the male ego!  I would also say that a lot of men tend not to say what they are feeling about things until it is surgically extracted from them.  So my advice would be, as I am sure you are doing, focus on building the relationship with him and then he will follow your lead on babies because he wants to make you happy.  Suggest a romantic break together that just happens to be in the Czech Republic!

    Bingbong , good luck with getting the visa and I know what you mean about the home sperm deliveries giving you the giggles.  I expect you know Louise Sloan's book "Knock Yourself Up" but there is a lot of info in there about this.  
    Must go, but love to EVERYONE on this thread and good luck!, love Rosi.


----------



## Lou-Ann

RedRose, I hope that you are having lots of natural goes this weekend,   that it works for you this time. Glad that you have changed your job to one that you enjoy.

Jovi, hope you are having a relaxing evening. It's another day closer to September 

Hope all our other IUIers are doing okay

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Hi everyone  

Rosi enjoy trying this weekend   great that you have a plan for what to do when you get pg. I have read Louise Sloan's book, might have to give it another read though nearer the time  

Bingbong x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

Thanks Jovi, Lulu and Bing bong - helpful to know what to expect when i go to sign all the consent forms and hear their plan. 

I'm hoping i won't need too many scans - will be difficult at work otherwise (there are only so many dentist appointments and last minute a/l you can have before they will start wondering why...) and i don't feel i want to say anything yet.

Good luck to all you other IUIers and those having fun TTC the "traditional way" -  I'm  for us all.

Love Krissi  x

PS Good luck with the Visa Bing bong.


----------



## acrazywench

Hello,

I'm a newbie who came out of lurkdom on the welcome thread yesterday. I'm hoping to have my first IUI treatment in mid-August. The clinic sent me details of a donor match today, but the donor doesn't seem to match very much. Obviously I don't expect the clinic to match everything, but I was hoping for similar eye and/or hair colour as I read somewhere that similar physical characteristics are good for the parent/baby bond. Is it ok to ask for another donor match?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## kizzi79

Hi acrazywench 

I agree with Rose - you have to feel 100% comfortable with your donor choice! - I'm sure the clinic will understand

I'm hopefully starting my 1st IUI around mid-August too - so maybe we'll end up being 2 week wait buddies.

Good luck, krissi  x


----------



## Teela

Hi All

Thanks to Jovi re info on Xytex, will PM u re some more info.

Must say my clinic did,nt really match me that much with physical characteristics, my last donor had diff hair and eye colour.
You must do what feels right for you, and if you are not comfortable tell em.
Originally I looked at ESB and got so confused and hung up on what they looked like and the overload of info I decided just
to let the clinic pick and then go with that.
However I wanted to try again straight away and clinic had no more wrigglies available so now I am stuck waiting!! Now contemplating
ordering from Xytec but yet again a little overwhelmed by all the info  -hey ho... 
Teela
x


----------



## acrazywench

Hi Rose, Krissi, Teela and Lou,

Thanks for the advice , I have e-mailed the clinic to see if another possible match might be found.

Krissi - good look with your IUI, I hope it all goes well. If both our IUIs go as we hope I'm sure we'll be chatting in the 2ww period as we try to distract ourselves from testing early.

Teela - It looks like we may be in the same county, it's a shame it doesn't seem to have any handy fertility clinics! (Or maybe it does, but I haven't found anything yet.)

Cheers,

crazywench


----------



## Teela

Hi Crazywench

Wow small world hey, hopefully we can meet up some time in the future. Im down in the south part
quite near cambs. Im at Care Notts as nearest I could find!!  

Teela
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hello Ladies,

Is it September yet?     

Teela & crazywench any news on donors?

Hope you're all ok, just a quickie this morning as chores must be done    Where's the housework fairy when I need one?!

Love &  
Jovi x


----------



## acrazywench

Hello 

Hope you're all having lovely weekends, I've spent the weekend mainly being lazy on the grounds that I'm cat sitting and it would be unfair to move at any point when the cat's asleep on my lap! 

Teela - yay for small worlds Meeting up at some point for mutual moral support sounds like a plan. I'm at LWC and until last week I had been very happy with them as all the doctors and nurses I've met have been great, but I got a bit stressed with the tone of some e-mails last week which I didn't feel were particularly sympathetic to where I was coming from and didn't answer my questions. I may consider Care Notts in the future if LWC don't pan out. 

Jovigirl - I rejected the donor I was offered - it just didn't feel right and for something so important it felt quite odd to be under pressure to make a decision so quickly. I will talk to the clinic tomorrow, I got the impession that I am unlikely to be offered another match quickly. I think I will ask about the importing options. I've had a look at the forums and it seems like Xytex and European Sperm Bank have been widely used - but having looked at their websites it seems like a whole new ball game of things to consider! I like the idea of having a bit more knowledge about the donor that I could pass on to any child I might have, but the downside is that it looks like it may cost more and I have no idea how many vials/straws I should think about ordering. 

Are you having a tx in September? If so, I hope it all goes well and I wish you a quickly arriving September. (At the same time I'm hoping I will have a slow August since it's summer hols at the end of next week - but I don't see any reason why time can't do what we both want it to!)

Crazywench x


----------



## Mifi

Hi ladies

Good to see some more on the iui thread   my next go is September well hopefully anyway!! I only have 1 lot of sperm left so really really really hope it will be the one    if not I have some big decisions to make more IVF or more IUI    If I reorder more sperm can I please have your opinions if you think I should go with the same donor or try a different one    If I need more sperm that will mean with my current donor - 5 unsuccessful trys and 1 pg but m/c. I am happy with the characteristics as blond hair and blue eyes like me but perhaps after 6 attemps I should move on   I just really dont know what to do for the best    

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

PS Why do the weekends just fly by


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all  

Well have been to the clinic this morning and signed all my final consent forms!!!! Now just waiting for AF to work out when to book my day 10 scan to check I'm good to go and then its on with the ovulation pee sticks and then insemination....

I'm sooooo excited (finally all feels real)  

Teela, crazywench and full moon - i really feel for you all having to make such big decisions around your donors - it's so hard to know what to do (I really struggled - wasn't sure if i should focus on medical histories, physical charcteristics or just pure gut feeling about what sort of person they sounded) - I know you will all make the right decisions - just listen to your heart

Take care all, and good luck to all on the 2ww (or waiting for Sept)

  Krissi  x

PS Crazywench I found Xytex really good, each ID disclosure vial $485 US (or approx £285 - depending on exchange rate), transport to clinic was £500 per delivery (of however many vials) but you can share this cost with others - I shared with 3 others which really helped. I brought 6 vials, but I know some who brought more (up to 10) and others less (like 3) - hope this helps  K x


----------



## acrazywench

Hello everyone 

Am I right to be totally unimpressed? After rejecting my donor match last week the person I had been in touch with e-mailed her colleague to ask her to pass some information on to me about importing donor sperm. It was quite a brief e-mail so, having not heard anything back by Tuesday, I e-mailed her colleague with some further questions in the hope that it might prompt a response. I then followed up with a phone call on Wednesday (because from Thursday I would be on hols and would have only limited access to the internet for a week and a bit so if I needed to sort out anything online I needed to plan it a bit - basically the last day of my holiday should be my first scan day if I have a donor match).  I was told I would be called back after the person got off the phone with someone else - I waited in for 4 hours - no response. I then called on Thursday and was again told someone would call me back, this time I didn't wait in - but I still didn't get a call back. I called again this morning and was told that my e-mail would be replied to within the hour. Seven hours later still no reply. I am not a happy bunny! I feel like I have to stay with this clinic since I've already spent money on them and I'm ready to go this month - having provisionally planned leave accordingly, but right now I'm not so convinced I'll be able to get anything done this month and I'm not feeling particularly happy about handing a fair bit of money over to them if they don't have the courtesy to reply to their patients!

Very sorry this turned into a rant, I just needed to vent and I figured you gals might understand the kind of stressy limbo I seem to be in right now. (If I'm like this now, I'll be terrible when I actually start treatment! ) 

Krissi - Yay for signing your consent forms! Thanks so much for the info about Xytex, I really appreciate it (and - as you've probably gathered from above - it's far more info than I've had from my clinic!*g*).

Take care,

Crazywench


----------



## Teela

Yay to all the IUI ladies.

Mmm know how you feel acrazywench, clinics can be very frustrating, I actually even sometimes forget
I am actually paying for this lack of service. Like you I am frustrated with the Sperm situation and have asked
my clinic if I can import from Xytec and still over a week later waiting for a response on that one!!
I don't want to be left having to keep waiting in between treatments, and would rather have a little control
over my own destiny. Also still waiting to see if they have matched me for End Aug go. Ridiculous how they
make me feel guilty for being pushy when Im paying!! 

Well done Krissi on getting the paperwork out the way 

Hi FM looks like we may be going 2 WW again then, everything crossed for a more positive outcome for us both. 

Not Sept yet Jovi but not long, should be a few of us around this time, catch u soon.

Bye for now
Teela
x


----------



## starbuck

Sounds like there is lots of activity planned in Sept here!  Krissi sounds like your timing could be close to mine though?

Weird how different this cycle is - last month I'd had my trigger on this day but this time my follies are still very small and they aren't scanning me again until thursday.  I think the clomid has finally kicked in as have 3 follies this month but they may not all grow.  I thought they usually cancelled cycles if you have more than 2 but they have said if I get a positive OPK on Wed they will do IUI on thurs without scanning again.  am slightly worried now that either none will grow (sizes today are the same as 3 days ago - days 9 and 12) or all 3 will grow and they cancel the cycle    Clinic haven't seemed worried or even mentioned cancelling so have got my fingers crossed.  

Hope the waiting for your next cycle isn't driving the rest of you crazy.

Starbuck


----------



## wizard

Starbuck sometimes there is a variation between scanners' measurements, it may well be that they have grown a mm or two but the scanner today was different from last time.  That's certainly happened to me before (my last IVF I was scanned day 6, biggest was 16mm, then day 8 and biggest was 15.5mm   - apparently they were shrinking after 2 days at 300 iu of gonal-f and then day 10 and my biggest was 23mm....).  Have you asked them what their cancellation policy is on the number of follicles?  It usually depends on their size and not just numbers.  Let's hope you get a natural surge and you can go in without being rescanned and risk cancellation (of course there is the risk of multiples but fairly slim with IUI when you're a bit older I think).

 hello and good luck to all the other IUIers.

Wizard x


----------



## starbuck

I'm wondering when I'll get on my 2ww.  Day 15 now and follies still small (largest 13.5) - although have grown 1mm in a 3 days so maybe they have started now.  Back on Sat for next scan - I hope they aren't too big then as I really don't want trigger on Sat am and IUI Sat pm.  They have said if 3 grow then its my choice whether to go ahead.

Starbuck


----------



## kizzi79

Hi All

Am booked for day 10 scan on Friday next week, no meds for this cycle so just a case of waiting for now... Bit concerned about which day my IUI will fall with getting time off work (but trying to remain calm and unstressed on this point !!!) have booked Friday (day 10), Sat, Sun and Monday off (so fingers crossed )

Starbuck - Hope your scan Saturday all goes ok. 

Love Krissi


----------



## starbuck

Scan on Sat finally shows one which has grown and now 16.5mm.  I've got another one at 13 which is a maybe.  Am hoping it grows before the trigger so I have 2.  Back on Monday for scan 6 unless I surge in the morning.  Either way IUI planned for Tues now.  That will be day 20. Hope slow growth isn't an indication of a defective egg - I prefer to think its just perfectly formed!  

Krissi - good luck for your scan on Friday.  Hope your follies behave better than mine and grow quickly! 

Starbuck


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hello Ladies,

Just a quickie - had no internet last week so trying to catch up!  Did not like not being able to get on FF at all - I used my phone to check for news but not so easy to post from it.  Had a nightmare of a week with one thing and another - today has been a chill out day have been a right lazy moo    I did get dressed - had to pop to Sainsbury to buy a cake - then was straight back in my jarmies  

Good luck Startuck & Krissi    

FM have you thought anymore about donor?  I bet that last one is the one for you anyway so you won't even have to decide    

LouAnn - it very nearly is September    Picking my prescription up this week   Catch up soon hun - sorry not replied been total maddness here for the last week    

So glad to be back online
Love to all
Jovi x


----------



## starbuck

Jovi - I hate not being online too - could cope much better without a mobile than without my internet connection.  Good that you have got your prescription now.  Not long to go until Sept !

I detected my surge at 11pm last night but clinic do their IUIs the day after the first morning postive surge.  So now booked in for 12.30 Tues (they only do them in the afternoon).  Am now worrying that this will be too late - what if the surge was in full swing by 11pm.....  If 11pm was the start though then IUI 38 hours later should be fine.  

Is it normal to worry this much about every aspect of the process?  

Starbuck


----------



## wizard

Yes Starbuck, if it's any reassurance the worrying is completely normal.

I think your timing sounds great, and I'm a believer in natural surges, as your body has decided and knows the egg (or eggs) is ready.  And eggs are good for 24 hours I believe, so wishing you lots of luck on this cycle.

Wizard x


----------



## Felix42

Best of luck Starbuck. Will be thinking of you tomorrow.   

Good luck too to all other IUI-ers. Oo, nearly Sept Jovi!!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Jovi - good to have you back - hope life gets less stressful!  I want it to be Spetember tooo!!!!

Starbuck - timing sounds perfect!  Lots and lots of luck hun    

Krissi - lots of luck for you too    -hope it all falls into place timing wise with work  

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## bingbong

Oooooh Jovi, great that it is nearly September and that you will soon be on your way  

Starbuck good luck for tomorrow!!     I'm sure that it is normal to stress about every little thing.  

Krissi I hope that everything works itself out for you and you get to enjoy your four days off work with an IUI fitted perfectly in there somewhere!  

Crazy and Teela I hope that the sperm situation improves for you both!!  

No news on my progress, still trying to work out how to get a work visa for America!  

Bingbong x


----------



## kizzi79

[fly]GOOD LUCK STARBUCK [/fly]      will be thinking of you tomorrow!!

Hopefully be joining you soon...

Nearly September Jovi and FM then you will be on your way too 

Am very excited, nervous, and did i mention excited.... for us all!!

love krissi x

BTW any news on the donor situation as yet Teela and C-wench


----------



## Lou-Ann

Starbuck, good luck for tomorrow  

Krissi, good luck for your scan this week too  

Jovi, glad that you are okay, was starting to get a little worried as you hadn't posted for a while. Great that you are picking up your prescription this week - will make it feel more real!! I am going to phone BWH tomorrow to find out what   they have available . Ooo, September is getting closer!!! 

Hope all our other IUI-ers are okay 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Hello iui-ers

Hope all good with you.  Nearly September and there will be loads of action on here.   

sending you all lots of    
xx


----------



## starbuck

Had my IUI now - hurrah!

Was feeling very down this morning as had pains all evening last night which I thought meant I would have ovulated long before the IUI (apparently egg only lasts 12-24 hours).  The nurse today though said you can get pains before ovulation and that it was unlikely for me to have ovulated then if I was still surging Monday am.  She also said CM looked good for timing.  So am feeling much more positive now that this one can work.  

So now onto the 2ww.  Hopefully it will go quickly which is good for you Sept girls too.

Starbuck.


----------



## wizard

Great news Starbuck and CM definitely a good sign that the timing is good. This one _can_ work for you and I'm really hoping it _will_ work for you.

Wizard x


----------



## madmisti

Starbuck - do they not scan you pre IUI to check follies so can see if you have ovulated, just about to etc? Thought this was standard    Anyway, congrats on being PUPO - and hope the 2ww flies by for you with very happy result at the end   

Bingbong - were  you refused a work visa then?  Is it cos you are going for longer this time?

Good luck to everyone  

lol
Misti x


----------



## bingbong

Congrats Starbuck!! Good luck for the 2WW and I    that you have a wonderful outcome   

Misti I haven't been refused a work visa...yet. They are so hard to get and they have so many different types that I can apply for so it is hard knowing which one to go for and making sure that I have all the paperwork in place to reduce the chances of being refused. They are so tight on it that it looks like it may not happen   but I'm trying not to worry about that quite yet  

Good luck everyone else   great to have some action on the IUI thread  

Bingbong x


----------



## starbuck

No scan once you get to IUI day - presume they think there is no point as they can't tell from that exactly when you have ovulated to know if it's too late.  They must just relie on the stats as to when you ovulate after a surge.  Also as I had a natural surge then last scan was Sat so I don't know how if my second follie would have matured enough to ovulate.  Will just keep my fingers crossed that the one I know would ovulate was still ok viable once the sperm arrived.

Bingbong - hope you manage to get everything sorted for your visa - they can certainly be tricky.

Starbuck


----------



## Lou-Ann

Starbuck, glad that your IUI went well. Good luck for your 2ww, hope it flies by for you    

Still no news on   for me. I phoned BWH this afternoon and have been told to phone back next week. I was hoping that they would have some   ready for me and I would be able to try this month. Back to plan A then - is it September yet ?? 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

great news starbuck...hope 2WW goes fast...and then it will be september  

xx


----------



## madmisti

Starbuck - makes sense I suppose re scans!  Really hoping that the 'white stuff' has already done its job and you have a lovley little embie in there dividing away      Go 2ww, go!!!

Lou-Ann- sadly not September yet ( I want it to be too!!)  but is one day closer    Hope that they get sperm sorted soon  

BingBong - doesn't sound like much fun! Did you have you to have one for your last trip?  If ther are any probs, let us know - the FF gang will soon get up a petition telling them they don't know  what they will be missing if they don't let you in !

Lol
M xx


----------



## bingbong

awwww misti   that's very lovely of you to say and I just might have to take you up on that offer! I haven't needed a work visa before, and as this one will be for probably about two years it is a lot different from popping over there for a weeks rather than years! It's all stressful and currently on hold while they over there sort their stuff out   really having to try and let go around it.

As for september, well it is once day closer as misti said. It will be here soon enough  

Bingbong x


----------



## madmisti

BB - guess it will be if it's mean to be?  At my great age I have learnt to belive this more and more   Sure you will be ok though    When are you coming to visit - puck a hot day and bring swim stuff - the sea is lovely  

Lol
M xx


----------



## acrazywench

Hi all,

Hope everything is going well for everyone.

Starbuck - yay for being on 2ww - hope it all goes well  and goes quickly.

Krissi - good luck for your scan on Friday.

All being well my donor sperm is winging its way from Denmark. However, sorting it out was pretty stressful and there's still a niggle it may not be here in time. I had my first scan and started alternate day Gonal F last Friday and am back for my second scan tomorrow lunchtime. I'm a bit sleepy - not sure if that's the injections or the fact that I've just finished some family holiday time with two nieces and baby nephew! - and today my right ovary has been making its presence felt. It's a bit like normal mid-period pains/cramps, but I've had it all day. I'm hoping that's normal and a sign that something is growing as it should be. I know I should really have called the clinic to check, but having had a wobble over air bubbles in the injection pen I didn't want to come across as a complete moron who panics at the slightest thing!


----------



## RedRose

Hi all, 

    Just trying to keep up with this thread, and just wanted to say good luck to all those going through or just about to start with IUI, I am sure there are going to be some successes fairly quickly  .  And Bingbong, one of my least favourite things in life is form-filling, so you have my total sympathy, plough on with it and I'm sure they won't be daft enough not to let you in.

                good luck again everyone, love Rosi.

PS.  Jovi, September is now less than 2 weeks away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teela

Hi IUI Ladies

Well I have just returned from my summer school at Uni, and Im shattered and back to work tomorrow!! boo hoo

So whats been happening with you all? Whos trying in Sept?

I have spoken to clinic today and I am trying again this cycle, so first scan 2nd Sept [ a week!], going natural again
and the same donor, so will keep fingers crossed it might be ok this time 

Catch you all soon
Teela
x


----------



## Felix42

Just wanted to wish all you IUI-ers lots of  for your treatment. Oo, Teela, not long at all.  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks Felix  

Oh Teela not long for you to wait!    Lots of luck hun       Hope first day back at work isn't too bad  

I've ordered my drugs tonight, just got to wait for AF now ..... should be around 12th Sept - needs to arrive on a Friday, Saturday or Sunday for treatment to go ahead ..... it has done all year except one month I think so she hadn't better mess with me this month    Start meds day 2 and first scan day 5 - soooo excited!

How's everyone else?  Hoping we've got lots of June babies to be looking forward to  

Jovi x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

I forgot - is anyone doing anything special with diet for IUI?  I've been munching on brazil nuts, 3 litres of water a day, have slipped on the milk front though - is there a recomended amount?  What and when is anyone doing?  Do we do the nuts upto basting or through 2WW too?  

Jovi x


----------



## some1

Jovi - just a quick post as I really should be in bed !!  

IUI diet - on my successful cycle I did/ate the following - 
Organic Milk (to avoid any hormones in the milk interfering with mine)
Yakult every day (to support my digestive system)
Pregnacare tablets (took these for a whole year before conceiving, right through pregnancy and am still taking them now)
5 Fruit and Veg a day (and generally trying to eat a healthy, balanced diet)
2 litres of water a day (makes your follicles nice and plump)
6 brazil nuts and 250ml of pineapple juice per day (up to IUI - think these are good for lining/eggs but memory a bit hazy now!)
Keep tummy warm up to IUI (cooking up a nice lining) but not after IUI (don't want to cook the eggs!)
No alcohol at all
Plenty of sleep
Watched video of You've been framed after IUI (I read about a piece of Israeli (I think) research that showed that women who had a good laugh at a clown after IVF treatment were significantly more likely to conceive than those who didn't - strange, but can't hurt to have a giggle! (Type ivf and clown into google if you want more info!)

Have no idea whether any of these made any difference to the success of my treatment (did most of them on all treatments - but added nuts, pineapple and warm tummy to lucky number 5).

Hope this is helpful!  Is it September yet?

Some1

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Ooooh its all very exciting


----------



## Betty-Boo

Isn't it just!!!  Teela and Jovi        for your forthcoming IUI
All the best to everyone who's juat about to start x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Some1 that's fab, thanks hun.  Will start on the milk again and make it organic.  I had to laugh when you said about watching you've been framed    Will dig out a funny dvd and curl up up on the sofa for the afternoon after IUI - will do me good to have a giggle if it helps or not! Been on pregnacare and high dose folic acid since Jan - best up my fruit and veg a bit though  

Take care girls,
Jovi x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Krissi are you going for your tx tomorrow?  Wishing you loads of luck     

Jovi x


----------



## kizzi79

Thanks Jovi!!

Well am officially on the 2ww!

Hopefully Jovi and Teela will be joining me soon.

krissi  x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Great news Krissi  

Take it easy, hope the 2WW is kind to you     
Jovi x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Krissi good luck

Jovi not long until your turn chick!
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Can't wait JJ - everything else is pretty rubbish at the minute but knowing I'll soon be having tx is a light at the end of the tunnel  
Love
Jovi x


----------



## acrazywench

Oh my - as of Thursday pm I'm on 2ww! Yay! A little unexpected, an unplanned scan following confusion as to whether I had surged showed I had already ovulated so an hour later i had the iui!

I'm terrified of doing something wrong to upset the cooking process, I imagine this is par for the course. I'm trying to work out what should and shouldn't be eaten at this time to keep my lining happy and hospitable (for example, are pineapple juice and nuts still good things?). Any tips gratefully received. 

Good luck to everyone else having treatment or on 2ww.


----------



## Teela

Hi acrazywench

Wow, brilliant news, all the best for 2WW. Hopefully joining you in about a week, first scan on wed [day 11].
What day were you basted on? Cant give to much advice sorry I just eat as normal but I always try to drink loads
of water bout 3 litres a day. Im sure some of the more experienced ladies will offer you advice.

Best of luck
Teela
x


----------



## acrazywench

Hi Teela

Thanks for the good wishes. Good luck for your scan on Wednesday. I was basted on day 15. (I was on alternate day injections and had scans on days 2, 8, 10 12, 14 and 15 - so I had quite a lot of trips to London!)

Take care

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

acraxywench- best of luck for your 2ww, in 2ww I was told to drink  plenty fluid and keep the protein up(but I have only done IVF so stimmed on high dose) and also eat the things as if you are pregnant, so no pate, raw seafood, soft cheeses etc etc
L x


----------



## acrazywench

Hi JJ1,

Thanks for the advice. I'm trying to drink at least 2 litres of water and a couple of glasses of milk a day. Food-wise I'm trying to keep the protein up and eat reasonably healthily - although today was slightly scuppered by my friend's homemade scones and cake! 

x


----------



## Teela

Hi All

Hope things are going ok with everyone, especially those on 2ww.

My cycle has started, scan day 11 and again 2 day. All good 2 follies 1* 18mm and 1* 13mm, lining 10.
No sign of LH surge again so injecting ovitrelle tonight for insemm on sat.

Hope its good news this time!

bye for now
Teela
x


----------



## lulumead

sending you some   teela  
xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck Teela!      Those follies sound perfect!

Crazywench how's the 2WW going?    

I'm hoping AF is going to play ball - I detected surge earlier than usual so she might arrive next Thursday - if it arrives on a Thurs it will mean postponing until next month    Struggling to get menopur, some kind of shortage round here and the wholesalers are out of stock, my chemist can't get it and two others are struggling - the clinic have some though so will need to get over there next week.

Have had to go on anti-biotics - got a cyst in a rather delicate area    Has been there for about a week but not too troublesome, started tablets yesterday and now it's really hurting!  Hoping it miraculously disappears overnight!  Saw a GP I hadn't seen before and she had read my recent notes and mentioned tx - was really nice asking what tx I was having and saying she had friends who have said how stressful it all is, wished me good luck etc.  It's nice when people wish you well and are kind  

Must get to bed now - totally shattered!
Lots of   to our IUI'ers

Love
Jovi x

LouAnn - IT'S SEPTEMBER


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi - how frustrating re meds!!!!
   your AF arrives on time!!!
       for this cycle!!  It's getting all so real!
Go girlx x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, thank god it's September!!   . Really hope and  that your cycle plays ball and you are still able to go ahead this month  . Hope that your cyst clears up asap   and that you are able to get your drugs sorted too  . It won't be long and you'll be on that 2ww followed by another 38ww  

Teela, hope that your IUI goes well today   

 to all other IUIers, I seem to have lost track of where everyone is at  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Teela

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone doing ok?

Hows it going Jovi, any news on meds or the cyst?

Crazywench hope your hangin in there ok? and Krissi how you doing?
Apologies if I have missed anyone else.

Had insem today, all went ok, slightly less painful than last time but still omg
whoever invented the speculum was not a woman!! lol  
Sending   thoughts to all
Teela
x


----------



## some1

Ooh Teela - congratulations!  sending you loads of  , hope the 2ww goes quickly!!

Some1 and little1

xx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone.

I'm with you Teela - clearly the speculum was originally some ancient torture tool before it was incorporated into modern medicine!!   Plus whoever decided you had to hold on to a full bladder whilst said torture tool was being use for insem... Hope it will all be worth it and you will soon have a bfp.

Are you any closer to joining us Jovi - hope your cyst has healed. Any news on your drugs as yet?

Acrazywench how are you?

Well am finally on the home stretch, am due to test officially on weds (not sure if i can wait that long though so have brought a first response double pack just in case curiosity gets the better of me!).

Hope you are all well and "cooking" is going well,

Love Krissi  x


----------



## lulumead

welcome to the 2WW wait Teela...hope it speeds past.

Hi Krissi - i never make it to OTD too impatient.

Jovi: hope cyst has gone...not long now.

love to other iui-ers.
xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

How is everyone?

Well, have collected my drugs today!  Just got to hope   plays ball   I won't be amused if she's early.  Had to pay over the odds at the hospital for them but at least they are here - still not sure about injections  

God I hope I'm starting this weekend   After all this time my first 2WW is just round the corner  

Krissi      only 2 days till test day    

Teela has the 2WW madness set in yet?    

Take care all,
Jovi x


----------



## wizard

Jovi how very very exciting!  You have waited such a long time for this.  I hope you're one of those IUI one hit wonders, believe it or not I know several people for whom it's worked 1st time.

Wizard x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, glad that you managed to sort your drugs out . Now   that AF plays ball  . You'll be on your 1st 2ww before you know it (with me not far behind you I hope )   

Krissi and Teela, hope that you are both doing ok on your 2wws   

Sorry if i've missed anyone 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Its getting busy on here again which is really great   Jovi well done for getting through the wait!! You will be on the dreaded 2WW before you know it    and hopefully it will be first time lucky    

Krissi hope you get a BFP on wed     

Well I have been stimming for a week now and my next scan is tomorrow morning, if all is well I estimate basting on Monday and I really    this one will be the last!!! Im soooo fed up now and feel like a pin cushion!!!

Teela how you doing  

Hugs to all

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jovi I'm so excited for you!!!!  not long now
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yay Jovi!!!  Fab news!!!!In the words of Yaz 'The only was is up!!'


----------



## lulumead

jovi - great that you are starting soon...hoping you are a first time lucky,xx


----------



## Teela

Hey girls hows everyone?

FM good luck for this cycle and sending you hugs it all goes great.

Jovi my madness problems set in a loong time ago, but yeah doin good thanks. Fingers crossed on
the witch coming.

Teela
x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys  

Well I had my scan today and have two follies one at 24mm and one at 14mm, I've just had my last Gonal F shot and trigger will be tomorrow night at 8:00, ready for basting Friday morning   I      that this will be the one, especially as I only have 1 lot of sperm left and I really don't want the expense of another batch especially as I will have to get a loan to pay for it  plus I just can't decide whether I should stick with the same donor or choose someone else   after this go it will mean 5 goes without success and 1 pg but m/c with this donor, so I really just am not sure  what to do for the best  

     to all

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, great news re your scan. Good luck for Friday.   that this is the one for you 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Lou-Ann    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

FM loads of luck for Friday   this is the one and thoughts re donor will be irrelevant    Was only thinking last night if you were about to go again now the clinic holidays are over with.

Lou-Ann you won't be far behind me hun  

Thank you so much for your support everyone   having a tough time with work and family things at the moment, had a particularly tough day today, totally at a loss with everything (but treatment) and reading your lovely messages meant so much when I got home, I got all welled up     Don't know where I'd be without you all.

I'm getting in some knicker checking practice    No signs of any spotting yet and I usually get that for a day before and the nurse reminded me if I start after 12pm Thursday then Friday will be day 1 so yay!!  Feeling more hopeful.

Oh I got a new book at the weekend, will pass it round if anyone wants to read when I am done - it's fiction by Lorna Miller called All that she Wants - this is the description from Amazon ....

Izzy McDonald is a successful career woman and commitment-phobe. Thirty-six and single, she decides, to the surprise of her friends, she desperately wants a baby. Leaving nothing to chance, she chooses to hand-pick the father of her child, then dispense of him when his job is done. There follows a sometimes hilarious journey into today s dating scene, with Izzy encountering hurdles that leave her frustrated, but never beaten. The only blot on the horizon is the appearance of her own father who left her and her mother thirty years ago, without a trace. He brings surprising news which changes Izzy s outlook on life forever ... 

Take care everyone, thanks for being here
Love
Jovi x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

    First apologies for losing track of this thread but just wanted now

                          IT'S SEPTEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

to pop on and say good luck to Jovi, Lou-Ann and FM and EVERYBODY having IUIs that everything goes smoothly with your tx, I have a gut feeling there will be some BFPs soon on this thread,  comp is a bit temperamental tonight so only short post,
                              lots of love, Rosi

PS.  Teela, I am with you totally about speculums NIGHTMARE


----------



## indekiwi

I don't read this thread so often now, but Jovi, I'm hoping for first time BFP action for you after all the thinking, planning and dreaming that got you to this point in time.         

A-Mx


----------



## starbuck

Just wanted to say Hi to all the other IUIers. Good to hear that you are all on track with your treatments this month.  Isn't it exciting that there are so many of us. 

I'm cycling too this Sept but currently keeping a low profile.  Am trying not to think about it too much and just have life as normal.  Seems to be working at the moment but will probably change as IUI date approaches (probably next week). 

Take care all

Starbuck
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, hope that you have had a better day today and that things are still going to plan for you   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lou-Ann so far so good thank you   Very happy to be starting but it does feel a little strange .... probably a bit of anxiety, quite looking forward to my counselling session as I think a good talk will help, think I just need to say it out loud!  Actually thinking about it, it could simply be PMT    Sure we all have similar concerns and worries (will I cope? yes.  can I afford it? with changes, yes). There's certainly a lot to think about.  But it will be so worth it   

Take care all,
Jovi x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks Rose.  I shall have a look at that one, I can feel a little retail therapy coming on    Hopefully you'll be completing a journal in about 9 months     x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Well i'm another step further today as had trigger shot this evening (glad its over I really hate that one). I have no meds tomorrow  and then basting on Friday   

There are so many of us this month its got to be a good omen - come on girls we neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed lots of BFP!!!     

Hugs to all   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well   

Jovi, glad that things are still on track for you. I'm sure that we all have the same anxieties every now and again, but we'll cope . Hope your counselling sesssion goes well (when is it??)

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Thanks guys   feelin rather nervous for this one   Think I did the trigger shot a bit wrong this mth as my leg has been aching all day so I must have really bruised the muscle although no mark has come out yet   it did bleed when the needle came out as well. You would think after so many practices I would be a pro by now  

Hugs to all   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

FM   lots of luck for tomorrow!!      Ouch about injection! Hope it's better tomorrow.  

Well   arrived late afternoon so tomorrow is my day one    ready to start meds Saturday  

I'm sure half of my anxiety comes from not being able to talk about treatment - been having a few sleepless nights.  I lay there last night and felt a bit sad that there's no-one special to be looking forward to it with, to share the excitement.  THEN I thought stuff that I love having the bed to myself  

Lou-Ann counsellor is next week but might have to cancel that one, but my gp has arranged some for the end of the month (will coincide with 2WW, poor counsellor  )

Will be thinking of you tomorrow FM  

Starbuck hope you're doing ok  

Rosi good to see you posting    How's the fella?  And most importantly how's you?

Think I'm going to run a nice hot bath and sit with hot water bottle on my tum  

Jovi x


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Jovi   Which meds do you sart on sat    

I know what you mean about feeling sad at times I do that too, I guess its pretty natural to feel that, what we are doing is huge for a couple to go through let alone singlies   just think that we are brave, couragous with so much love to give   and we will be great mommys one day     

Bath sounds good to me so I think I will join you so to speak!   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lulumead

good luck full moon.

Jovi - so exciting that you are starting...i felt very weird on my 1st go and totally lost it the day before going for insem, really cried, it is overwhelming but easier when you focus on why we're all doing this. I'm sure we will have moments all the way through when we feel sad about doing this alone, but better than not doing it, or having a partner who isn't interested! Good luck with the 1st injection.
xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Start clomid Saturday for 5 days and 150iu Menopur days 5, 7 and 9 - trigger day 11 if ready or more Menopur.  Am I ok to take the drugs in the evening?  Thought I could sleep through the worst of it   And I'm rubbish at mornings so usually rushing!  Will be much less stressful to jab at night.

I love my baths, will really miss them during 2WW!

Lulu thanks hun - overwhelming sums it up perfectly for me!  It's all going to be sooooo worth it.

Jovi xxxx


----------



## Teela

Best of luck tomorrow FM, we are cycling nearly at the same time again, Im 6 days in nearly, praying it works
for you this time.  

Jovi best of luck, how exciting your really starting, big hugs to you both  

Teela
xx


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Teela I have everything crossed for you hunny      

Jovi I have always taken my meds in the evening - that way if the dose needed changing after a scan it can happen the same day plus I am rubbish at getting up in the morning   always done them at 8pm and so far had 2 BFP so I hope it is 3rd time lucky for me  

I have also never been told not to have baths in 2WW    my shower is rubbish so I have a bath everyday - I just make sure it isn't too hot thats all  

Huge hugs to all    bath is running so have to go 

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

FM hope today went well and you're now on 2WW! xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi - what fun!!! the meds start tomorrow!! 

FM - think its cos when txing au naturel we wouldn't have a tube inserted into our cervix - by omitting baths we are ensuring we do not get an infection which could very well effect things.     for this cycle honey x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, hope that your IUI went well today and your 2ww flies by for you, with good news at the end of it  

Jovi, how exciting to be getting started . Good luck with your injections 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

Good luck everyone, nice to see so many on and getting ready for the 2ww.

I know what you mean Jovi - I REALLY missed my baths during the 2ww (I have IBS so usually treat with pills - no that's not allowed on the 2ww, a hot water bottle - no don't want to be over cooking anything, or my favourate a nice hot relaxing bath - no no not allowed!!!)     but hopefully be well worth it next time round  

Also Jovi - I remember was really tearful and upset after I had my 1st iui, wishing i was not doing this alone - but by the next day all the reasons why this is so right came flooding back - I know everyone on here was really supportive to me, and the resounding message was we all have these low times. You have been so lovely and supportive to everyone here, I am sure this is meant to be and you will be a fab fab mum! 

 for lots of bfps for us all

love krissi  x


----------



## lulumead

hope it went well today Full moon
xx


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys
Thanks so much for your well wishes  

I never new about the bath thing perhaps I shouldnt have one for the next 2 weeks then   

Basting went fine today just the usual discomfort with that torture devise - what do they call it again?   oh yes the speculum thingy. 

I wasn't feeling very well at all this morning I had major ovary pain on both sides and my abdomin just felt so uncomfortable and conjested and I felt incredibably sick, I could bearly walk  the doctor said that this is normal and can happen (even though I have never felt this bad before) he said I had 2 follies one on each side so that may have also contributed to my discomfort. So if this tx works it could be twinnies!!!! The pain has eased as the day has gone on so I guess at least I have the physical proof I defo ovulated as I can't believe I would go through this much pain for nothing and the Pregnl shot must have worked!

Jovi im sure you have your meds all lined up for tomorrrow hun  

Happyweekend all   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## bingbong

FM congrats   sorry about the pain but hopefully it will be well worth it in the long run!   

Jovi good luck with starting the meds tomorrow  

Hope that everyone else is doing ok 

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jovi- Good Luck so thrilled that you have started.

L x


----------



## wizard

FM welcome to the 2ww and wishing you lots of luck   

Jovi at last your on your way.    Hope everything goes well and your on the 2ww in no time.

Wizard x


----------



## Damelottie

Hello all

Jovigirl - Sooooo excited for you    . I took my meds in the evening.

Re: the bath thing. Some clinics say don't, some don't believe it makes any difference. I looked into it a bit and I'm not aware of any proper research that says no. I guess it makes sense to trust your clinics own stance on it. I decided it was rubbish and had baths. What on earth did people do before they didn't all have showers?? Just my opinion tho. Hvaing said that - I also ate runny eggs and prawns as I didn't believe any of that either   

GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hello Ladies,

How's everyone?

Lou-Ann have you got any donor news? 

Krissi how are you doing hun?  Thank you so much for your lovely message.

FM - hows the dreaded wait going?  Oooooh 2 nice follies - double joy!   

Teela, any news your end?  Hows it going?

Well day 5 scan tomorrow - what should we expect to see this early?  Will they see what side any action is going on?  I need it to be my left side or they will cancel    

Not been feeling too bad with clomid so far, first jab tomorrow    I bought a piece of rose quartz, not going to hurt and every little bit helps!  Going to do my hypno CD tonight.. not doing very well at listening every night   

Will post tomorrow when back from scan   I can't believe it's finally happening!
Love to all 
Jovi x


----------



## kylecat

Lots of luck Jovi - hope all is well at your 5 day scan!  

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi honey - all the best for tomorrow honey x x x x x


----------



## Teela

Hi all

Been absent for a few days as away at Uni...

Best of luck for tomorrow Jovi - will be thinkin of you.

Teela
x


----------



## bingbong

Jovi good luck for your scan tomorrow, I really hope that the left side is playing along     good luck with the first injection too  

Bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

hope all is good at the scan Jovi...come on left side!
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, good luck with your scan tomorrow .    that there is action going on on the left side . Good luck with your first injection too, i'm sure you'll be fine . 

I'm going to phone BWH tomorrow to find out if they have any  , will let you know 

Hope everyone else is ok 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck tomorrow Jovigirl. Text and let us know. When are you coming to stay?

Love

E & A xx


----------



## Mifi

Good luck Jovi  you will be fine


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jovi really hope that your scan brings good news!!
L x


----------



## some1

Good luck for scan Jovi !  it is interesting that you mentioned rose quartz - I kept a piece in my handbag and a larger piece in my bed during my successful cycle - hope it is as lucky for you as it was for me!

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Ooooh Some1 I hope so too    I figured it definately worth a try - I have some by bed and a small piece to carry with me too.  Thanks for all your tips from your successful cycle, hopefully I'll have a little flower too about 9 months from now  

Scan went well - I didn't get sizes she just said they were small (as expected) but 3 follies on my left and one on the right - clomid (50mg) must be doing it's stuff    Back again on Monday.  They have said not to inject menopur as might make more grow, only want 1 or 2 decent size ones and they think they will get there without stabbing myself    Hopefully come Monday they will be lovely and plump   (but only one or two  )

Only downside is I am going to have to work out the injection thing to do trigger alone as today would have been to show me what to do - she said to practice with some water and tissue    

I've had butterflies all day!

Thank you again everyone for all your lovely messages and support - I've not told anyone I'm going ahead so helps so much knowing everyone is here      You're all absolutely wonderful!

Right, need to get my head out the clouds and do some work  

Love to all
Jovi x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi fab news honey  

         

Big hugs mini x x


----------



## some1

Great news Jovi !!    

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

jovi great news, if you need help with trigger and advice just give us all a shout
L x


----------



## wizard

Excellent news Jovi, really pleased for you 

Wizard x


----------



## bingbong

That's great news Jovi     

Bingbong xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, as I said earlier, that's fantastic news . You'll be on the 2ww before you know it - with a bfp at the end of it   . Wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle hun  

As for me, my clinic don't have any   at the moment, so I'm going to have to wait till next month and phone them again to see if they have got some. Very disappointed, fed up of waiting and just want to get started now  .

Hope everyone else is ok

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

    Lou-Ann, sorry to hear you are having swimmer delays  , you have been very patient for a long time, supporting the rest of us which can't have been easy.  Hope your clinic gets some sorted for you soon.  I think I have said before that I have always had a funny feeling that you won't have to wait too long for that BFP once you get started so hang on in there.

    Jovi, glad everything is moving ahead for you, you have had a really good response to just 50mg of clomid and that is a very good sign  .  Hope the injection goes ok, as you know there are plenty of people on here who will be able to give you exact details of what to do.  It's all very exciting and I look forward to seeing you on the 2ww.

      lots of love and good luck to everyone on this thread, Rosi.


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Lou-Ann - Sorry to hear about the delay - you've been waiting for so long. Just wondered whether you have thought about importing? I know it's relatively expensive but could considerably speed things up. Might be something to look into? 
Take care
OneStep


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Rosi and OneStep . 

Rosi, it's not hard supporting the lovely ladies on here, (you are all great) and there are some that have been more patient than me. I just wish I could be moving forward and getting started. I was first told that sperm would be available July, then September, now it's been pushed back to next month, and even that's not guaranteed. I'll get there eventually, perhaps it's not meant to be just yet  . How are things with you??

OneStep, I asked at my consultation in July if it were possible to import sperm and they said no, think it was to do with the paperwork involved. It would have been okay if I already had some at another clinic in the UK and wanted to transfer it from there, but other than that it's not allowed. Silly really when you think that there is such a shortage, would help to cut their waiting lists! 

Jovi, hope you are doing okay and not suffering any side effects from the meds. Not long to your 2ww  

Hope all our other IUIers are doing okay 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## acrazywench

Hi ladies,

I have a couple of questions following my last round of treatment (for those who haven't seen the 2ww board recently I had a BFP on OTD but this became a BFN five or six days later). 

I had a medicated IUI, but I wasn't given any drugs to take following the insemination. From something I read on the general IUI board it sounds as though this may be unusual. I was just wondering what the general experience of those on medicated cycles had been and whether it was something I should follow up with the clinic?

I had some ovary pain on my right side during my shortlived BFP. I'm still havng this pain - my GP and the nurse at the early pregnancy care unit I was referred to both ruled out ectopic and said to go back if it got worse. It isn't worse but it's still there and I'm wondering at what point if I need to ask about it again and if anyone else has had this? (I imagine it is hormone related - my right ovary seemed a bit sensitive to the gonal F injections so the additional hormones in my body for the last couple of weeks may well be responsible for the irritation.)

Should I arrange a consultation/conversation with my clinic following this cycle or do I just wait until the next treatment cycle (which would probably be November/December after I've had a normal period)? It looks like the London branch of LWC charge for a follow up consultation, but it looks like it is free at the other branches which is annoying. What's normal practice?

Sorry for all the random questions. I know that I won't be able to have another go for a couple of months, so I think this may be my way of feeing a bit pro-active!

x


----------



## madmisti

crazy - so sorry for what you are going through hun - so cruel   I can't answer all your questions as had my IUI's abroad so follow up etc different. However, I can tell you that I had 3 medicated IUI's and never had drugs post insemination. In terms of hormones, your body will be producing them anyway as you have ovulated etc. Only other drugs I can think of you might take post insemination are if you are on immune  drugs -not heard of anyone doing these with IUI's though.


As for the pain, I never had anything like that but if it is not easing I think I would get it checked again.

Hope you can get going again soon - I did my 3 back to back but obviously it's different for you cos of biochem  

Take care
Misti x


----------



## acrazywench

Hi Misti,

Thanks for the quick reply. I guess the 'should there have been some more drugs?' question really stems from the 'is there anymore I could have done?' question. Although I know rationally that it wasn't meant to be otherwise beanie would have stuck and it wasn't my fault that beanie didn't, I'm still looking for some kind of reason and thinking it was something to do with me. Just part of the process I guess   

x


----------



## indekiwi

CW,       On a couple of my IUIs I was given cyclogest (pessaries) to help support a pregnancy post insemination - this was (at the time - my last IUI was in 2007)) a standard protocol for IVF but not for IUI.  There is nothing to stop you from trying it for your next tx, but check with your consultant about the pros and cons (you will need a prescription in any case).  My clinic would not give back to back tx after medicated IUI because of a heightened risk of cysts due to the drug regime, but perhaps LWC is different - someone else will likely be along shortly to comment.  I can't help on the pain front - I never suffered this side effect (from memory - but I'm an old bird now so that means nothing!  )  LFC used to charge for seeing a consultant after a failed IUI (but yours didn't fail, so perhaps different rules would apply anyway).  I would try to get your consultant on the phone and bypass an in person appointment, but have all your questions lined up for a five minute burst.  

Hope you are getting lots of support from those you love most and who love you.  

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

Crazy, so sorry to hear about the painful ovary. I agree with the others and its best to get it checked out if it lasts much longer. Re wondering about the causes of your biochem, everything I've read does support the idea that these happen for a reason and for whatever reason the embryo wasn't strong enough to carry on. Not much comfort I know but what it does mean is that there's no reason it won't work next time. My m/c in April although very upsetting, I see now, was just one of those things that wasn't meant to be. My body at least got a bit used to being pregnant that time and that's what I put success down to this time round. I'm sure things will turn around for you soon and, you could always get your progesterone levels checked out when you get your HCG done next time (if you're concerned that a bit of cyclogest might help). As Misti and Inde say though, IUIs don't usually need extra support as your body naturally produce progesterone after ovulation with IUIs. 
You might want to check out the single women experiencing loss thread on here too (as that's a good place to explore your feelings and get extra support).   I hope you get the chance to speak to your consultant and ask a few questions too. 

Wishing all IUI-ers lots of  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## starbuck

Crazy

I have had 3 back to back medicated IUIs with LWC but was only using Clomid.  I had to take progynova after insemination after the first cycle but not after the other 2.  This was because I had a thin lining and the oestrogen helps to thicken it.  On the 3rd cycle I still had a thin lining but this time the consultant scanned me and checked the lining was good (apparently its consistancy more than thickness which is the key).

LWC give you a free follow up with the consultant after 3 failed IUIs.  

Hope you are feeling better soon. 

Good luck for your next cycle.

Starbuck
x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

    Acrazywench, I have posted on the 2ww thread but again, I am very sorry to hear of your loss.  My second m/c was very early on in the pregnancy ( about 6 weeks ), and I did find, like you, that I had a few strange pains for a while.  I think it's because it takes a while for our bodies to stop responding to the hormones, but it is best to be checked out medically if you are worried.  
    I have only had one IUI, like Misti at Reprofit, and I wasn't given anything to take after as IUI pregnancies are like natural ones, and all necessary hormones should be produced by the body.  I know when I had my first m/c, I was convinced that more progesterone might have helped, but as I have learnt and read more, on here and elsewhere, I do believe the vast majority of m/cs are down to weaknesses in the embryos, either genetic problems or that they are just not able to grow strongly enough.  Having said that, I know there are a lot of women who believe that supplemental progesterone has helped them to stay pregnant and I think anything that helps you feel more confident, and also that you are protecting your pregnancy is a good thing psychologically.  One of the consultants I saw was quite happy to prescribe extra progesterone on that basis. so if you want it, I would ask your doctor to prescribe it for you.

    I know how hard it is when you can't get any answers.  I know that if I ever, God forbid , miscarry again, I would try and have genetic testing on the embryo just to know what was wrong, but of course in very early losses, this isn't possible.  I try and see it as a positive that although I haven't got far enough with my pregnancies, I have at least got some of the way and that is a good thing.  Take care of yourself  

      Lou-Ann, I am fine, thank you, still trying naturally with ex, on 2ww at moment although no signs of anything so far, and I seem to definitely be in perimenopause  .  How frustrating with the sperm.  I am sure there was someone on here who pushed her clinic to import and they did eventually do it for her, so if it takes much longer, I would query this.  If some clinics can do it, then why can't the others?
    Hope it doesn't take too long.

            love to everyone, Rosi.


----------



## Teela

Hi IUI Ladies hope everyone doing ok?

How r u Jovi any more scans etc?

Hope your feeling better Crazy, my ovaries were also painful during this 2ww, although calmed down now
AF is here!! Hope your coping ok? Stay positive, it will happen.

Well onto my third this cycle and today ordered my Danish wrigglies, so keeping my fingers crossed they do 
the job!!

take care all
Teela
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi All  

Crazywench, sorry to hear that you've been suffering  

Jovi, hope you are okay hun 

Rosi, it was OneStep that pushed for her clinic to import sperm, so going to have to try and be persuasive. Hope you're having fun whilst trying .   that it happens for you, when do you test? 

Teela, good that you have ordered your Danish wrigglies and are now on the way with your next cycle 

Hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hey Ladies,

Teela when do you start?  Are you doing natural or medicated?  For info not sure if your clinic let you import from other banks but Xytex do not charge the £1000 pregnancy slot.

Crazy how are you doing hun    hope you've had some support to help you through the last few days, we're all here when you need us.  My clinic don't do progesterone post-IUI either, I have wondered about it.

FM hope 2WW isn't sending you totally bonkers    

Lou-Ann hope you're ok and your clinic get you some nice   sooner rather than later   it' so frustrating not being able to get going.  

I was a bit disappointed after my scan today but picked myself up .... trying not to fret too much at least. On the bright side I have one follie on each side - left is 14mm & right 15mm - hoping the left one keeps maturing nicely as that is the side I have my tube. So won't be basted Wednesday as original plan. Was worried because they have said to scan next on Friday which will be day 15 so basting won't be at the earliest day 18 and worrying I might ovulate before then.  I was bit unhappy with the scan and lack of information, she just said book in for Friday and was out of the room before I'd even put my knickers on, let alone had the chance to ask any questions (I had a few!)    I found her in the corridor and asked about what if I ov'd before Mon she said they will tell me Fri when to do the trigger and when to start having sex!!!       Erm, I'm having donor IUI, she said she must have seen something in my notes that made her think otherwise ... single / using donor?  Honestly.  She then told me to wait in a room - I went to it and someone was already waiting in there.  So she just repeated book in for Fri.  Not very good.  So now I wait until Friday and just hope everything grows nicely (come on the left  ) but not too fast so I don't OV over the weekend.. 

Rosi lovely to see you posting, hope you get a nice surprise at the end of this 2WW - how's it going with the fella?

Starbuck how are you doing hun?     
Love to all
Jovi x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, sorry that your scan was disappointing  . At lesat the follies are still progressing well, 'Go the left side' .

How insensitive of that nurse . You would think that the least they would do is flick through your notes to see why you are having tx in the first place. 

I am surprised that you weren't offered a mid week scan to check the progress of the follies. At least then if they have grown to the right size you could have your IUI before the weekend and not have worry about ovulating over the weekend. Perhaps you could give them a call tomorrow and speak to someone who actually has an idea of what they are doing.

Take care hun 
Lou-Ann x


----------



## indekiwi

Jovi - why don't you push for a scan on Wednesday or Thursday - for peace of mind if nothing else.  And please don't let the sonographer get away with that behaviour - unacceptable!

Go the left!

A-Mx


----------



## Teela

Hi Girls

Mmm I would be a little annoyed with the insensitivity and the fact they had no read your notes Jovi 
Think I would push for another scan this week!!
Size of follie sounds ok though, sending lots of  to the left.

Thanks for advice re Xytec, however my clinic are aligned with ESB and just not keen to consider anywhere else!!
I did look into Xytec but whenever I asked the clinic they just kept saying I could use ESB. I am pleased with the service
from ESB and my donor has proven prenancys so happy with choice. I am doing natural cycles, but if this one does not
work clinic are keen to move me to IVF due to my age, so will have to see what happens.

Hope its not to long for you now Lou-ann, frustrating having to wait. My clinic are quite good re donors but I wanted to do
back to back IUI, hence reason for importing.

take care all
Teela
x


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi everyone - just wanted to say hello - have been away most of the summer- had 2 natural tries, both bfn and am now a week into 2ww for 3rd try. Like redrose says , perimenopause is looming and there's nothing to be done. I just       that one good egg wil get through. Am very, very lucky to have man of my dreams back, who proposed to me on August the 8th , so have gone from being single having iui,  to nearly married and trying for baby in space of 3 months!! (though as he is still living 220 miles away and will be for years, or until a job comes up in his field, i am still partially single!!)

Have tried to read all posts to catch up, but have got confused - please post me with an update all those lasdies i was talking to between December and July xoxox


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi honey - that's terrible!!!  I'd go with the others and try and book a scan earlier if you can.  Is there anyone else you can ring for advice/ questions??
      

You take care - thinking of you x x


----------



## bingbong

Jovi just read your post and I can't believe that woman   that is so out of order saying that to you!! I have no idea about the scan but it sounds like it would be good for your peace of mind to speak to someone else   GO THE LEFT SIDE   

Congtrats Hope, that great news. Good luck with your 2ww  

Teela I hope that your   is the one that does the job  

Lou-Ann I hope that the clinic comes through for you soon, must be so frustrating  

FM hope that you are doing ok   

 to everyone else

Bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

crikey Jovi...she seriously needs some training on patient care! I would push for a scan....3/4 days is a fairly long time between scans...and you don't want to miss ovulation. Come on the left...

Hope: how lovely, so great to hear that you and man is working out.

teela: hope the wrigglies arrive safe and sound and are super speedy.

lots of love to all the other IUI-ers  
Lou-Ann: do you know when you might be able to get going?
xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hello lovely ladies  

Thanks for all your thoughts everyone ...... was worried I was having first time over reactions but lulu I agree a lot can happen in 3/4 days and if I didn't scan till fri I could have missed the window.  

I rang this morning and have a scan for Thursday morning.  So I am thinking .... if I'm ready I will have to do my trigger shot there and then and have basting Fri afternoon - a little early but will be over 24 hours so hopefully not too early. Clinic do not do treatment on a Saturday    Or, if it looks like I will last the weekend without Oving before trigger then do shot Saturday evening and basting Monday.  Do you think this sounds about right?  I get far more sense from you ladies than the clinic!

I'm very annoyed now that they didn't offer any information as to what may happen and when, or give me the chance to ask questions.  No point me wasting more energy and losing more sleep - I am seeing my counsellor next week and she asked me if the nurses were being supportive etc - so I will off load there instead of fretting too much in the meantime.

LouAnn did onestep import to your clinic?  Oh definately worth trying to push that one!  Go girl  

Hope good to hear from you - congratulations on your engagement    

Inde, Lou-Ann, Lulu, mini, bingbong, Teela, FM   thanks for caring, I really do appreciate it  

FM how are you doing?

Starbuck, you keeping ok hun?

Teela hope you're danish fellas are en route!

Take care all,
Jovi x


----------



## lulumead

thats good...not being able to do weekend insems is annoying but I'm sure it will all be ok, they obviously do this all the time.  I think some clinics do after 24 hours anyway...I never did trigger so it was always 24 hours after LH surge, so who knows if that timing was ever right!

good luck
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, glad that you managed to get a scan sorted before Friday  . Here's   that your follies are ready on Thursday and you can have basting on Friday and begin your 1st 2ww . 

Lulu/Jovi/BB, I have got to phone BWH in about 3 weeks to see if they have got any   available for me to use (they haven't had any for the last 2 mths!!!). It wasn't my clinic that Onestep had her   delivered to (think it was MFS), but this was only after she had persuaded them to do so. So maybe worth me contacting CRM and getting some info on importing from ESB and then trying to persuade BWH to do so. It is frustrating knowing that there is an option to get sperm and it isn't permitted at the clinic I am using. I wonder if one of the other clinics will let me import some sperm (even though I'm not having tx there), because then I'll be able to have it transferred to BWH 

Hope, congratulations on your engagement. Glad that things are going well with your man 

Teela, hope that your danish   arrive safely 

Hope all other IUIers are doing okay  , sorry if I've missed anyone 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, good luck for your scan tomorrow. Hope it all goes well and that you are on your 1st 2ww by the weekend    

Claire, you are right - a sperm bank is only any good if there's something in it!! E has already said that they can't import because of the paperwork involved, but she did say that if I already had some sperm at another clinic then I would be able to transfer it (I suppose because all the initial paperwork has been completed).

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

    Busy, busy! on here, I don't get much chance to read or post these days so my apologies if I miss anyone or get mixed up!

    Jovi, good luck with the scan tomorrow and I hope it's a better experience than last time!  Honestly  it's just not good enough.  I also hope the timing works out, it is a pain that your clinic won't treat on the weekends, but I remember Marek at Reprofit telling me that even frozen sperm can live for up to 3 days in the body, I think, so hopefully all should be well even if Friday is a bit early.  
    It's going ok with the ex, we rub along  , and occasionally the "natural tries" are even fun!

    Lou-Ann, yes I remember now, it was Onestep who managed to change her clinic's policy on sperm importing, I wish yours was a bit more flexible, you really still shouldn't have to be battling all this silly red tape, it isn't rocket science.  It's the sort of thing that makes me want to  .  Hope things start moving soon.

    Teela, I'm glad that you  are swimming towards you.

    Hope, so glad to see you posting,, big congrats on the engagement , fingers crossed for this 2ww!

    lots of love to everyone, Rosi.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jovi I really hope that you scan goes well tomorrow hun

L x


----------



## Felix42

Good luck tomorrow Jovi.  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi -     for the scan today... thinking of you! x x

Ref the   that's terrible that your clinics won't fill in the paperwork to allow you to import.  Most clinics here do go through the paperwork side of things - rather that than lose custom due to lack of sperm.  It might be an idea to import to another clinic nearby and have it sent to yours. I imported to the UKto start with - changed clinics and had it exported to Reprofit in Czech - it can be done and was done really quickly.  Big hugs and I really hope this is resolved soon for you x x 

I know Glasgow changed their policy when I spoke to them and were very keen to import and thanked me for showing them the website etc.

All the best x x x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks for your well wishes ladies, not to be this month  

I was so excited this morning as LH surged so thought timing couldn't be better, was thinking trigger today and insem tomorrow ..... but at scan my left follie wasn't any good, 13mm from 14mm Monday.  The right one was 22mm from 15mm Monday - perfect apart from no flipping tube.  The nurse went off to check with the consultant for me as I've had conflicting info if follie was on side with no tube but they said it would probably just be a waste of   and said to cancel. If I had more money I'd probably have pushed to go ahead anyway but I really do need to maximise my chances.

On the plus side at least I know clomid does the job for me so they have said not to do menopur again next month, so glad I saw the same nurse who done my first scan as she takes the time to talk to me and gives me chance to ask questions.  She also said hopefully nature will kick in and my ovaries will alternate.  And even though it's cancelled thank god I didn't listen to the nurse who said to scan on Friday - I would definately have missed the window as basting would need to have been tomorrow.  If next month is a replica of this month but on the other side then all will be well. 

I have had a good cry, ordered my drugs for next month, and will probably have another little   And I won't be forcing down 3 litres of water & a pint of milk today.  Might have a beer instead  Need to think of something to occupy myself next week now ... get some jobs done that I wouldn't have been able to on 2WW    I can't help thinking maybe I should have just tried anyway, but think I'd have spent the next 2 weeks with the added stress of wasting my   and money.  So sad though.

And Lou-Ann we might get to be cycle buddies  

Catch up later ladies
Love to all
Jovi xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi honey           
big hugs  - am so sorry it didn't go ahead this month but have lots of faith for next x x x x    for your next go x x  and that the other ovary does its business x x


----------



## indekiwi

Jovi,        So disappointing but it is so important to maximise bang (pun unintended  ) for your buck in this game so I reckon you've made the right call.  You've learnt loads from this cycle as you say, and hopefully this will pay off next month.  Be gentle with yourself over the next few days though - it's not an easy result to bear.   

A-Mx


----------



## hopehopehope

jovi - i'm so sorry, it must be very disappointing for you, but you sound like you have a great attitude and time is on your side, you will get there xoxo     

To everyone else!! thank you for the welcome backs!!! i will check in every few days now. 

AF due on monday and convinced I have pmt as i'm in a grumpy stressed and tearful mood. Went back to my GP and have got a re-referral to NHS hospital to see if they'll give me clomid, but bloke has to have his swimmers checked first (at a hospital 220 miles away!) and isn't in a rush. I don't think he possible gets what a disappointment it is every month, but i guesss this is only the 4th time trying for him, whereas for me its the 9th this year (with the other 5 being donor iui). My GP said we woudn't get pregnant unless he stopped smoking, and i can't see that happening despite the merciless nagging - the hot baths/cycling and occasional pot smoking isn't helping either..... am swimming up a hill here   


negged out feelings MUST mean PMT, so that's a bfn then.  xoxoxox


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, as I said earlier, I am so gutted for you  . I really thought that everything would be ok after your scan on Monday showed you had a good follie on the left side. Be good to yourself and enjoy that beer tonight!! Thinking of you....  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Jovi honey I'm so sorry to read that this cycle isn't going ahead   Well done on ordering your drugs for next month and    that your left ovary responds better next time    Here for you  

Hope sorry to hear that you are feeling low  

Bingbong x


----------



## Sima

Jovi - I am so sorry you have had to cancel for this month.  Fingers crossed for next month.

HopeHope - I'm praying that the witch holds off for you. It does seem as though you should get your other half checked out but I guess that is easier said than done.  Good luck.


----------



## lulumead

Jovi, sorry to hear about cancellation. Hope you enjoyed your beer. and lots of     for the next go...come on leftie do your thing. xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

I've eaten too much M&S Key Lime Pie - was scrummy though!  I didn't bother with a drink, though will look forward to takeway and a glass of wine watching X Factor I think.  Going to try and have a relaxing couple of days before I crack on with stuff around the house. Fell alseep this afternoon, 

Thanks everyone, I'm obviously v disappointed but will soon be next month, pleased about my response at least - even if it was a bit lop-sided  

Hope, it's from one set of challenges to another isn't it?!  Hope AF holds doesn't show    

Jovi xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oooh Jovi I think FF shutdown on me as I was posting last night, but I just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear that your cycle was postponed.  Be kind to yourself it is a disappointment when you get yourself all geared up for a cycle and it is pulled from underneath you.
If it is always the wrong tube would they consider IVF as you can do this without tubes at all.  
L xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

So sorry to hear you got postponed this month Jovi    
I know how disappointing it is when you get all geared up for it and then it doesn't go ahead at the last minute....
Hope things work out better next month, and you've found some fun things to do at the weekend/next week to take your mind off it all
Suitcase
x


----------



## starbuck

Jovi sorry to hear your cycle got cancelled.  I know you must be gutted.  Hopefully the left ovary will play ball next month though.  

Hope - hang in there.

Starbuck
x


----------



## madmisti

Jovi - what a bummer - so sorry hun    At least you responded well to Clomid so hopefully that left side will do its thing next time  

Hope -there are advantages to being single and using donor sperm!! Hope you can persuade him to make those changes and get tested soon  

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## Teela

Oh Jovi so sorry to read your news and fingers crossed its the left side next time.  

Maybe tuck into that beer to tonight hey, I have 4 hours of exams tomorrow and I am planning a little
glass or two after to maybe celebrate or commiserate dependent on question  

Hi Hope nice to hear from u again, hopin the witch stays away 

Teela
x


----------



## hopehopehope

mandS key lime pie sounds right up my street!!! thanks for the       everyone, strangely enough 3days to AF and no sore boobs will keep positive as i know i am very lucky that my life has turned round - but, it's hard to negotiate someone elses feelings after going it alone for so long- have to put my checklist down!!!
have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## wizard

Jovi I'm so sorry to read  abou your cancelled cycle, you must be so very disappointed  

I know that they didn't want to go ahead because your bigger egg was on the right side and you've no right tube but when I was doing IUI my clinic said this didn't matter as it's not the case that the left tube will pick up the left egg and right tube will pick up the right egg.  They are only millimetres apart and the egg can be wafted down both.  On the IUI that I got pregnant I ovulated from my right side which is the side of my blocked tube so it must have been kindly collected by the left side.  It may be different if you have had the rube removed and I'm sure your clinic knows what it is doing but  just thought I'd mention this.

Loads of luck for the next cycle  

Wizard x


----------



## some1

Jovi - so sorry to hear that you haven't been able to go ahead this month.  Glad you have been able to be positive about it and start planning for next month.  Would you be able to up your dose of Clomid?  I was just thinking if you did you would be more likely to have suitable follies on both sides.  On my clomid cycle I had a follie ready to burst on each ovary - I was on 100mg of Clomid.  

Some1

xx


----------



## kizzi79

I am so sorry Jovi, I really thought this was your month as folli size sounded so good. Take care  

Hope - hope you can whip your man into baby making shape asap  

Sorry i haven't been around much the last couple of weeks. I felt so low after bfn - I always knew every cycle only has a small chance of sucess but somehow living it was so much harder than i expected! Trying to keep positive following DIUI tx yesterday. Thank you so much for all your messages (its so helpful to have somewhere to talk honestly when most people in my real life are unaware what I'm doing).

Hoping for a bfp boom for us all, love krissi xx


----------



## lulumead

good luck with number two krissi
x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

      Jovi, so sorry to hear the cycle was cancelled  , seems like nothing is ever straightforward in the fertility world, especially for the singlies at the moment.  It is so frustrating to do so well but not be able to have a try this month, but you have responded very well and as the nurse says, hopefully your ovaries will alternate.

      Krissi, keep your hopes up  , you have age on your side.  Is there a reason you are doing unmedicated IUIs ( apologies if I have missed this )?  Just wondering if you wanted to up your chances a little, discussing adding meds with your clinic might help?

      Hope, I know what you mean about trying to control someone else's behaviour.  My ex is also a cycling freak   and works away so if the fertile time doesn't fall on a weekend, life gets tricky.  I haven't even bothered asking him to get tested for anything, my approach is not to talk about anything fertility related  , I just tell him when he needs to be here  and make out I am  just for fun!  
    Please ignore the GP, if smoking was an effective contraceptive there would be a lot less babies born in this country!  Obviously would be better for you, him and your future babies if he stopped but chances are his sperm are probably ok.  This month is sounding hopeful for you    .

    Misti, hope all is going well in preparation for your next tx, the new donor sounds even better, meant to be    

    Lulu, hope everything is going well for you and you can start tx again when you are ready,


                    love to everyone, Rosi.


----------



## hopehopehope

red rose - our parallel lives continue - my bf also only seeing him at weekends - next cycle should be ok, but the 2 after that i'm due to ovulate on a wednesday/thursday, one of which he's on jury service -  so frustrating, maybe i''ll have to throw a sickie from work and go to london fo some   if it can't come to me       still got fingers crossed for this month though        

hope everyone is having a good weekend and Jovi, your time WILL come xxx


----------



## acrazywench

Hi all,

I'm not sure when to go for my next treatment so I'm looking for advice/opinions. I had planned to go in December but af was delayed by September's events and arrived today, so if my cycle settles back into it's normal routine it looks like basting day would now be on Christmas Day or Boxing Day! I doubt the clinic will be open on these days and the lack of public transport would be fun to negotiate (although my mum has just volunteered my dad to do any transport needed!*g*). I don't know if trying again in November is too soon. The NHS nurse I saw said that they recommend women wait for one normal period before trying again. I called my clinic and the nurse there didn't really have a recommendation, but said that personally she would wait for two or three cycles. 

Since the number of tries I have at this are limited, I need to do my best to make sure that everything is as positive as possible. I don't want to wait too long as I'm already worried about my poor hormone levels, but at the same time I don't want to try again too soon before my body is ready. The info on the net is quite mixed - with some suggesting that you are more fertile for a couple of cycles after a m/c and others suggesting you need to give your body time to repair. I was just wondering if there was some kind of consensus about when to try again after a chem preg?

Thanks.

x


----------



## wizard

Crazywench I went straight to my next IUI after my chemical - AF arrived just under a week after it should have done and I went straight into a stimulated cycle.  I haven't heard any research that's been done on waiting after a chemical; I think maybe it is more about what feels right for you.

Good luck
Wizard x


----------



## lulumead

HI...me too....I went onto my next IVF straight away...not sure if there is guidance but probably about how you feel.xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi crazywench, my clinic haven't said anything about a break between tx - I've read the IUI board and the majority seem to have consecutive months though I have come accross a few ladies where the clinic has them take a 1 month break.  Good luck deciding   I hate all these decisions.

I'm hoping to get to 2WW this month .... scan Wednesday  

Hope everyone is ok  
Jovi x


----------



## Betty-Boo

jovi       for your scan .... thinking of you x x 

Crazywench - sorry honey can't help - I was told min 3 months between IVF by my clinic in Plymouth - not sure what their protocol is for IUI - each clinic is different.

Big big hugs x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I had my mc AF arrived 4 weeks later and then I was cycling 6 weeks later, For me it was a mistake emotionally and physically I just thought I would get pregnant and then my battle would be keeping hold of my baby, but all my eggs were immature so no ET and I came crashing down emotionally. I do think if I had waited it might be better.

L x


----------



## IceQueen

Hi

I am about to embark on my first round of IUI.  At the moment i'm waiting for them to come up with a suitable match.  They did give me one, but i rejected it as it was nothing like anything i had asked for.  Is that normal?  How long do you think i will have to wait?
And what sorts of questions should i ask about the donor when i get to the stage of a good match?

I think now i'm nearing the stage of taking that final step, i might be starting to panic a bit  
All those thoughts like what the hell am i doing?  Am i mad to be doing this on my own?  And god it's sad i am doing it on my own? etc..
Trying to be positive but it's eluding me at the moment!

IQ
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

IQ welcome to the thread, I haven;t been to LWC but some of the IUI and IVF girls on here have and there have been issues with donor matching before.

It is only normal to have those thoughts about doing this on our own, how we ended up her etc
L x


----------



## starbuck

Hi IceQueen

I also found they never gave me matches against my criteria.  the first 2 attempts I took them anyway as didn't want to delay and decided there was no guarentees anyway whatever the match (the first attempt donor I was never really happy with so felt worried but the second one I could imagine myself dating so was not bothered at all and happy).  The third attempt I did refuse a donor even though they had finally found one with blue eyes (very rare apparantly in their bank).  I got offered a new donor almost straight away though and was happy with him. 

So for me I found regardless of my criteria I should have rejected or accepted them based on my gut reaction - sounds like you have done this which is good.  If you get offered one without proven fertility then ask about how long they have been using him.  Mine was one of the new donors so unproven but it worked  .  

Good luck
Starbuck
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

IceQueen - when I first started using LWC for IUI over 2 years ago, they would give you 3 choices each time and I always found one which matched OK with my personal criteria...

In time, they have come to offer you only one, which is supposed to be the 'best fit' for you. In the 2 cycles of IVF I have had under this approach, I have rejected the first offer both times and both times they have found me a better match. I suspect they now have less donors overall and more people using them....2 years ago I never had a problem getting a donor with blonde hair/blue eyes, now they tell me this is very rare indeed

Anyway, I find the best approach is either to call, or ideally meet face to face with someone from the sperm bank - that seems to help get a better match

There aren't really any additional questions you can ask when you do get a match you feel happy with on paper - since they won't really give you any information other than what is on the paper itself....

Best of luck, hope you find a match you're happy with soon,
Suitcase
x


----------



## upsydaisy

Hi IceQueen  

I'm sure I wont be the only person from the bumps and babes thread to say this but once you have your longed for child the donor characteristics just aren't as significant.  I waited for a year (biological clock ticking every more loudly) as the service had been suspended due to lack of donors then took the first one that came along!  All my previous thoughts on characteristics, irish background, celtic colouring, went out the window.  I'd never had a relationship with anyone with those characteristics anyway!  I may have saved my daughter from summers spent under umbrellas and factor 500 suncream !!  The donor had brown eyes and dark brown hair, my daughter has blue eyes and at the moment is heading for blonde! 
I know what you mean about the sadness, the clinic councillor I saw was really great and helped a lot. I haven't felt that sadness for a nano second since.
As for additional questions I forgot to ask any and after the briefest mobile phone conversation I accepted the first donor they offered.  It was only after my daughter was born that I wrote and asked for the full information, it was a really strange and quite touching moment when it arrived and I read about his hobbies and career with my daughter in my arms.  I've folded it up and put it in her baby book.  
We didn't share a single interest, but hey ho we were obviously compatible in the way that counts!

Good luck on this crazy journey  
Upsyxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, wishing you all the best for your scan tomorrow     'Come on the left side'    

IQ, hope that you find a match that you are happy with soon    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jovi really wishing you loads of luck for this cycles


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks ladies - I'm a little lost tonight can't believe it's happening tomorrow    Finally get to meet my little american   booked in for 11.30.

Yesterday I had 2 follies at 20mm - there was a tiddler at 15 but hoping that's dropped off by now    Got myself a bit worked up about the trigger took me about 10 minute to press it - but was a doddle hardly felt a thing (I once fainted trying to remove a splinter with a needle, fainted having ear pierced etc hence the worry about it).  I had to check my tummy wasn't wet or there wasn't a little puddle on the floor incase I'd missed  

Thanks for the fairy dust JJ1  
Jovi x


----------



## Damelottie

Jovi


----------



## Roo67

Wishing you all the luck in the world Jovi.

R x


----------



## indekiwi

Jovi,       

A-Mx


----------



## Teela

Hi Jovi sending you loadsa   

Teela
x


----------



## bingbong

Jovi will be thinking of you tomorrow         

Bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi                     for today honey!!
You'll be pupo in no time xx x


----------



## lulumead

hope all went well today Jovi...see you over on the 2WW board.  

xx


----------



## IceQueen

Thank you everyone for your words.  I am still waiting for another match, hope i haven't made a mistake and turned down a donor and not going to get another one for months  
Still i'm going on gut and feel it was the right thing to do.  Fingers crossed the next one will be fab and i'l  get one soon.  

Hope everything goes positive for you Jovi  

IQ
x


----------



## aweeze

New home - enjoy!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi honey - how you feelingx


----------



## madmisti

Gosh -lots of new homes today!!!

Good luck everyone  

M xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

I'm ok thanks Mini    Had a sh  ty weekend with one thing and another, then would remember what I'd done and have a little secret smile to myself!  Going by the mantra what will be etc .... easy for the first few days    Didn't have the blind panic I thought I might after treatment    Though I did realise yesterday it might actually work    

The basting went well, nurse said it was very easy, was over and done with in about 2 minutes then they had me lie down for 10 minutes afterwards.

It's so quiet - love to all my fellow IUI-ers  

Lou-Ann you must be up next!

Icequeen have you had any news re donor?  Hope you get a happy match soon  

FM not sure if you are reading but thinking of you  

Crazywench have you made any plans?

Jovi x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, glad that you are doing okay.   you are one of our first time lucky ladies   

Hopefully I won't be too far behind you  

Hope all our other IUIer's are okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## acrazywench

Hi ladies,

Thank you all so much for the advice re. next IUI attempt. I'm still not sure whether to go for November or December, I guess I'll see how I feel when I get to November and I'll also check what the clinic's view is on potentially basting on Christmas weekend!*g* I go through phases of thinking I'll be ready in November and thinking I won't, so I'll just have to wait and see how I feel. 

Jovigirl - fab that you're on the 2ww at last - lots of   . Hope you're finding plenty of distractions and keeping calm.

IceQueen - I think you're right to go with your gut - I felt exactly the same way about the donor I was offered, he just didn't feel right. Since I didn't want to wait I decided to import from ESB and when I had my first treatment I felt so much happier because it felt like I had the right donor. 

x


----------



## cocochanel1

Hi does anyone know if anyone age 39'ish who has had success with IUI?

xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Coco a lady today got her BFP after IUI - she's 39   xx


----------



## wizard

Coco a friend of mine got pregnant on her third IUI at 39 - she gave birth to a girl in May.  It can and does happen.

Wizard x


----------



## IceQueen

Hey Ladies

Well, i still haven't been offered any further matches from LWC after i rejected the first one.  And from what i read there seems to be a lot of mixed feelings about LWC and what they have available and what they can offer on the sperm side.  

But this ESB seems to be proving popular.  Do they have a bigger bank?  Is it alot more expensive with them?
Now i'm not sure what to do.  Wait for LWC or just investigate the ESB route?

IQ
x


----------



## Sima

Hi IQ

I did not go to LWC but I do know they have the largest sperm bank in the UK.  I get the impression you need to hassle them and then they should come up trumps.  May be one of the other ladies will be along to give you advice on how to handle LWC.  

S


----------



## suitcase of dreams

IQ - I would ring or email the sperm bank and ask to discuss it with them. I have found with LWC that you have to chase them and keep track of things yourself as they are always so busy. The sperm bank has suffered from high staff turnover in the past 12 months or so which hasn't helped either. I do find they have less choice now than they had when I started out on this fertility journey nearly 2 years ago, but generally I have managed to end up with a donor I am more or less happy with. That said, my criteria have relaxed significantly since I first started...back then the details of the donor really mattered, now I find myself not all that bothered really, as long as the sperm does the trick  

ESB is an option but a more expensive one. On the upside you get significantly more information about the donor including full detailed profiles, pics of donor as baby, audio file of donor answering various questions about themselves etc. On the downside, on top of the cost for sperm (around £350 per vial) and shipping (another £350), you also have to pay a fixed £1000 fee for a 'pregnancy slot' - this is because in the UK there is a limit on how many live births a donor can have (10), so the extra fee is to ensure the donor complies with all the UK regulations (if they don't, you won't be able to import)
So although the sperm and shipping costs are not prohibitive, especially if you import a few vials at a time (assuming you will need several attempts and/or for siblings  ), the £1000 is a bit of a blow on top....

You could also try Xytex and Cryos as I have a feeling neither of them impose the £1000 fee, although not too sure on their costs/shipping fees etc

Best of luck,
Suitcase
x


----------



## babynumber

Hello girls
Im new here and i wanted some advice and someone to help lift my spirits... feeling really down and dont know what to do..
I am having treatment at a clinic in northampton, using donor sperm and IUI.  I have been for a pretretment scan and my first cycle of monitoring scans.  BUt i was told that i wasnt producing an egg and the womb lining is too thin.. so they have abandoned this cycle and said i can try again next month but with drugs. ( I dont even know how much this will be?) i think it will be injections and something called menapur?? Then i learned about the cancellation charge.. the cost is £370! (which i had not budgeted for in my niaive costings in the beginning) Also i dont know why they charge £80 for the pretreatment scan, when the very next day i was having a scan to look at the follicles in the monitoring stage anyway.  Seems a bit of an unneccesary charge. 
...so im really upset and trying to get my head round the mounting costs and also the fact that this may not be as straightforward as i first thought.  feeling very silly. and upset.  can anyone reassure me whos been here before?? sorry if this doesnt even make sense. I just dont know where to turn  .


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hello babynumber2,

And firstly a big    This whole IUI/IVF business can be very stressful - am sorry to hear you are feeling so down at the moment. 
It's also - sadly - very expensive. And clinics will hit you with all sorts of charges etc. However, if you were not made aware of the cancellation charges before you started, then perhaps you could query that with them. Have a look at the paperwork they gave you, is the charge clear or is it hidden away in the small print? 
Best thing to do each time is to get them to very clearly state all the possible costs to you so you know exactly what you are facing. As for the pre-treatment scan, again, I think you'll need to talk to them about this. Two scans in 2 days at the beginning of your cycle would seem rather pointless?

I would also ask a few more questions about the next cycle. The menopur should help you produce eggs (it's the same drug as used for IVF but you will be on a much lower dose so you don't produce too many - they like an absolute max of 3 follicles for IUI) but if you have problems with your lining, then they may also need to consider how to help with that - not sure if menopur can do that

Remember that you are paying them a lot of money and they are offering you a service - so they need to deliver a good one. It's easy to get caught up in the emotions of it all because it's about making a baby - but if it were any other service, you wouldn't hesitate to question it if you didn't understand or weren't getting value for money.

So maybe give them a call and have a chat with one of the nurses and get them to explain things a bit better for you. By the way have you had your FSH/LH/progesterone tested etc - presumably that didn't highlight any potential problems? You might want to get the AMH test done to see about egg reserve (gives an indication how many eggs you have left - I'm not sure how old you are?)
The more information you have before you go ahead the better...

Best of luck with it all
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Icequeen I imported from Xytex in USA - they do not charge the £1000 pregnancy slot fee.  Shipping at the time was $585 to UK.  Feel free as ask any questions - it was very easy & quick to organise.

Babynumber2, sorry you've had to cancel - it happened to me last month so I know how frustrating it is ..... hope you have better luck this month    Welcome to FF.

Best of luck to everyone
Jovi x


----------



## Mifi

Jovi good to see you are PUPO   wishing you all the best of luck hun    Thanks for your thoughts   

Hi to all IUIers  

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## babynumber

THank you all!
Suitcase - Im 38 (I had to think about that one!)  .... They have not tested my FSH or LMH ... I only had a pretreatment scan on the friday which was my day 7.  then the monitoring scans the following week, mon , wed, frid.. which indicated that the follicles was not big enough or ready... and the linining was not thick enough.  Hence cancellation charge and putting me on a plan for drugs and start monitoring again next month.  
When is the window for follies to develop is it only up to day 14,,??  as this is when they abandoned mine.. i didnt know if mine could of just been late... would it have been pointless to keep monitoring to see if they developed in the following week instead of abandoning (and Charging 370!!).  I dont even know what the cost of the drugs will be yet as they havent got back to me this week.  I wish id known more about this whole process before i paid up front for the unmedicated cycle... it seems i have totally wasted my money.  I would of been better to pay for the drugs in the first place to ensure my follies would produce an egg... I really didnt anticipate a problem.. Its been a hard lesson learnt  
xxx


----------



## madmisti

babynumber 2 - I am shocked that any clinic would take your money and offer a treatment without such fundamentally basic tests as FSH and LH    And the pre-treatment scan when you were having one the next day anyway?  I would not be at all happy if I were you and would seriously consider going elsewhere in future - sounds as though they are really trying to just make money for nothing   Check out the area boards for other clinics near you and see what others experience has been. Or consider going abroad - I had 3 IUI's at Reprofit in the Czech Republic( there are loads of us using this clinic on here!)  Cost is 100 Euros for IUI - which includes scans - and 100 Euros for donor sperm. Plus no waiting list for donor sperm - but their donors are anonymous and you get very little info. Some singlies have had sperm imported there from ESB/Xytex etc.  You would need to have one scan in UK on Day 8 or so. You should have one Day 12 too , but I always had that over there as cheaper to go for extra night or 2 than pay for one here! After responding well on first cycle, I didn't bother with Day 8 scan for next 2.

Don't rush into another cycle at this clinic until you have got more info etc. And your GP should be happy to do the LH and FSH tests -might be worth delayign next cycle a month so you can get these done and then you are armed with the info wherever you decide to go  

Good luck  

Misti xx


----------



## babynumber

Misti - Thanks so much for this advice.  I will def go to my GP and ask for the tests.  I will also ring the clinic today and ask them to hold off my next treatment. I dont want to rush in next month and waste even more money.  I still dont even know how muchthe drugs are goint to cost... ive been waiting to hear back from them all week.. Iv got a feeling it will be EXPENSIVE and they will hit me with the costs right at the last minute - so i dont have time to think or change my mind. .
This whole thing is more stressfull and emotional than I anticipated... the financial side certainly adds to the pressure.  I will take your advice and think about the abroad options too.  I have already paid 200 consultation here, then 80 pretreatment scan and 370 for the cancellation charge for my first cycle.  Next month will cost 600 for the monitoring and IUI and 600 for donor sperm... plus the drugs ££!!.. YIKES!  it seems to snowball... i had in my mind a budget at the beginning.. and im rapidly having to double it.  .  xxxx


----------



## Damelottie

babynumber 2 - I had my first 2 lots of treatment in Northampton. I wonder if its the same place? I was very unhappy with them - as soon as I found out more about treatments, from ff, I realised they had messed up my timings and I would never have got PG with the treatments I had   . As Aweeze says - know your information and keep them on track


----------



## Betty-Boo

Babynumber 2 - I had a similar time at the Ocean suite in Plymouth - I'd paid my initial deposit and signed all the paperwork before they asked for FSH / AMH - which then went on to show that I couldn't use my own eggs!!  I'd already forked out £2000 plus on importing sperm from Denmark.  If only I had known a little more info and had gone straight to Reprofit!  I'd have saved myself a lot of heart ache and money.

good luck honey x x


----------



## babynumber

Thank you Girls... I rang the clinic this am and the nurse said she had to find my file before could give me an approx of costs for drugs... Im still waiting now, mid afternoon.  I will have to ring them again... im not happy.
I also do wonder why they abandoned my cycle at day 14...  this did cross my mind... as i usually have long cycles and i thought maybe they could have tried to keep monitoring for at least another week.  But I kinda thought, well they should no better than me about such things.. now in beginning to wonder.  
Does anyone know how much these menopur drugs cost?? approx??
I am not going to have any further treatment with northampton until i feel more confident.
xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Babynumber2 it's pretty bad the way you have been treated .... definately time to have a look around and speak to a few clincs - best place to start would be your GP for you fsh, lh etc.

Re medication I'm having IUI and was prescribed clomid for 5 days, menopur for 4 days and trigger shot - all together this cost approx £200.  As it turned out I only used clomid and trigger shot which worked out to just under £20 - might be an option for you and worth trying before injectables.

Good luck - and ask away with any questions
Jovi x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Found this link on IUI thread, thought I'd post it here too

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8332104.stm

My clinic asked me to stay lying down for 10 minutes after insem but I didn't exactly time it - will do next time (for a sibling of couse )

/links


----------



## lulumead

bookmarking

hello iui-ers
x


----------



## cocochanel1

Hi girls, can anyone advise me on importing sperm and the costs please? IVF isn't working for me so I'm contemplating reverting back to IUIs.

Are the best sperm banks: European Sperm Bank, Xytec and Danish Cryobank?
Do they all charge the pregnancy slot?

I'm also contemplating unmedicated IUI due to the adverse affects the drugs are having on my LH production. Does anyone have any experience of success rates on unmedicated IUI?

Thanks 
Coco xxx


----------



## lulumead

hey coco, have posted the ESB costs on IVF thread.

I did three natural iui's didn't work...you could try clomid, that might be easier on the eggs!
xx


----------



## Sima

Coco - take a look at this thread. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=210447.0 Xytex does not charge a pregnancy slot.


----------



## starbuck

Coco 

I was advised 6-9% success rate on unmedicated IUIs and advised to use clomid to get more than one egg.  However on all my 3 clomid cycles then I only ever had 1 mature egg that reached trigger size each month.  The others were always under 14 and unlikely to ovulate.  So I thought it was a waste for me.  I know others do manage to get more than one egg though.  For some reason the clinic kept me on the lowest dose.  Anyway my third cycle worked so even on rubbish odds its still possible.  Good luck with whatever decision you decide on.

Starbuck
x


----------



## upsydaisy

Hi Coco  

Appologies if I've already told you this, can't keep track of who I've said what to  .  I had 2 IUI's on low dose clomid the clinic didn't recommend other drugs/IVF due to my PCOS. I only produced one egg each time, the second one became my daughter!  I'm sure I was just amazingly lucky but my hormone levels have always been such a mess adding more to the mix  probably wouldn't have helped. I was quoted something like a 1 in 20 chance due to age and dodgy hormones. But like Starbuck said even with rubbish odds someone has to be the 1.
Upsy
xxx


----------



## upsydaisy

I was 37 when I conceived.  I had high LH, high FSH and low estrogen and those are just the bits I can remember!  I don't think I've ever produced a normal blood test result in my life!  
I would dearly love to have a sibling but I'm trying desperately to convince myself to stay away from the rollercoaster, I won the lottery once, having another go is incredibly tempting but there is no way I'd get that lucky twice, I'm 40 next year and my finances are already stretched to breaking point . 
It is so so hard giving up on any dream   .  
This forum has helped me a lot, reminding me how eternally grateful I am for what I have.
Upsy
xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

I'm confused   it doesn't take much  

Would love to hear any views on what I've been thinking - had it pretty much sorted in my head but after call to my clinic thay have just confused me again.

I was thinking about giving next month a miss and going again on Decembers cycle - using the theory we usually alternate which side we ovulate - last month right side so cancelled, this time left side  , next month forget it as most likely to be right side and cancelled, so why put myself through meds / stress / having to get time off work, then go again on next cycle and let my lovely right side do it's stuff!  I rang to find out what dates in December they were doing tx due to xmas hols etc, the dates would probably fall ok, I was lucky in that a nurse actually answered the call and she said it doesn't matter which side I ovulate from so I could go ahead regardless.  So why the hell did they make me cancel last month    I said to the nurse at the time the consultant had said it wouldn't be an issue, so went off to check with a doctor and said it would be a waste of time.  I told the nurse today this and she said she's been doing this for 20 years and in her honest opinion it didn't matter what side I ovulated from, that the egg bursts out from the follicle and floats around in fluid to find a tube!  She also said Mr consultant really knew his stuff and apologised for conflicting information.  

After we spoke I was thinking it through and thought it might make sense - if there was a damaged tube it would be worth cancelling as egg could go there but not be able to do anything but I don't have that, just one good one.

I am really annoyed about the cancelled cycle if it was unnecessary, it was a really difficult time for me after such a build up to my first cycle I was so upset, took me ages to pick myself up after that.  

Am going to see if I have an email address for consultant.

I haven't got clomid for this cycle yet as wasn't expecting   until Friday - started spotting tonight, just hope my pharmacist can get it in time if I decide to go ahead this month!  GGGGGGGgrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  

A bit worried about leutal phase too - have had concerns about this before, I had trigger 21st, ovulation expected 23rd and spotting starting just 10 days later - should I be asking for progesterone support is something?  Is it possible to ovulate but not produce enough progesterone?  

Sorry for the long ranting me post ladies - so confusing!

Jovi x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Jovi how annoying to have conflicting advice- just hope that you won't need to think about future cycles as you'll get your dream this month.

Clomid is a common drug and I have never had a problem, it is only things like Puregon and Gonal f that cost a lot that they get in the following day
L x


----------



## blueytoo

Jovi - spotting at that time in your cycle is normal and doesn't mean anything is wrong so please don't worry about that.  

Claire xx


----------



## some1

Jovi - sorry to hear that you are spotting   and have had conflicting advice from your clinic.  If the clinic are now saying that it doesn't matter which side you ovulate on then you have been really messed around.  Hope you can get some feedback from your consultant that will clarify this once and for all.  If your spotting does turn out to be AF (  that it doesn't), then it does sound like the leuteal phase was a little short.  Is this what usually happens on your cycles?  I think I read (in Take Control of your Fertility by Toni Weschler) that leuteal phase needs to be 11 days at least to give enough time for implantation (will check this), so is probably something that needs to be followed up.

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks JJ1 & Claire  

Some1 thanks for the info, the more I have thought about it the more doubts I have so have decided reluctantly not to go ahead this cycle but to get some information because I do feel the leutal phase might be an issue - if the clinic can convince me otherwise then great but to go ahead while I have these doubts feels like wasting money & sperm - not to mention the emotional / hormonal / stress side of tx!  I have looked back and it has been 10/11/12 days over the past 10 months - 11 is most common but I think that's still cutting it a little bit fine to allow for implantation.  Something as simple as progesterone might make all the difference so I need to look into it before going again.  With regards to tube / cancelled cycle I really want this clarifying too, I think it's really bad the information I have been given.  I have emailed the consultant but will phone the clinic tomorrow.  I was always late ovulating too so don't know if this is related to short LP - usually got my surge around day 19 or a day either side of it.  Thanks again


----------



## lulumead

Hello Iui-ers

Jovi: sorry you are getting confusing advice...go with your gut...instincts are generally right. I might question my luteal phase too....I generally get the LH surge on day 13 so maybe ovulate day 15 but spot from about day 25 and come on day 27...so maybe there is something there.

Am seriously thinking of switching back to IUI so I need to talk to my clinic about this, even though they say the results are lower I just can't afford to do too many more IVF's so if its a numbers game this gives me much more chance.

anyways lots of love all
xxx


----------



## babynumber

Hello Everyone
I am still awaiting my protocol from my clinic re drugs and costs... for my next cycle of treatment.  (I must say i am not very happy or confident with the clinic because I seem to have been waiting 2 weeks now to get an answer - I have left messages and spoken to many nurses but they just keep saying its being dealt with and the letter is in the post..Maybe im just being too demanding?! ).  Anyway.. just to ask you all a question.. what do the FSH and LH tests mean and what can I tell from my results?  I checked with the clinic and I did have these tests done when I first registered but I had never been given feedback on the results.  So I rang reception today and they had them on my record luckily.  They are LH 3.6 / FSH 13.8
What do they mean?  How do they impact on treatment? Thank you for reading!  xx


----------



## lulumead

Hello baby number 2,

I don't really know too much about levels...someone else will be able to give you more.  From the little I do know, most clinics like your FSH to be under 10 for IVF...and in general I thought that LH and FSH should be similar levels.
I think high FSH gives an indication of how you will respond to IVF drugs, I'm not sure what the implications are for IUI.

The other test that is useful is AMH has this is an indication of egg reserve.

To be honest though, it all seems to be total luck in this game. All these levels tell you really is how you may or may not respond to treatments...it's probably better sometimes not to know too much about what it all means, and just cross your fingers  

wishing you lots and lots of luck.

If you are having doubts about your clinic, it might be worth investigating others.

Lxx


----------



## babynumber

Thank you LL for taking the time to reply.. I am going to find the ask a nurse thread on here - Ive been told this is a good place to find out.  but as you say, sometimes too much info is not particularly helpful when luck and our very complex and individual bodies are in charge
Im pretty tired now and fingers gone tingly from too much ebay browsing this eve... time to sign off me thinks.

enjoy your weekend


----------



## Fraggles

Hi All

A question - I had iui today but think I saw somewhere that it is wise to avoid baths and swimming - is this right or am creating an old wife's tail here.

Anyone able to help.

Thanks

Fraggles x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi Fraggles

My clinic told me to avoid swimming and baths completely for 5 days, and hot baths for at least 2 weeks - but I know that others have had differing advice from their clinic from what I've seen posted here. Hope this helps, Krissi  x


----------



## Fraggles

Thanks Krissie I wondered if I was being   and making it up.

Fraggles x


----------



## kizzi79

Hope its first time lucky for you Fraggles    , take care, Krissi  x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck Fraggles!

Well I'm off again    Been for a scan and I have a 15mm and 16mm follie on the left - was expecting it to be right side this month so hoping it don't change between now and then, nurse said the ones on the right were very small!  Back in for a scan saturday, expecting to trigger Saturday night and basting Monday!  Very pleased it's looking like I can go ahead .... last go at IUI before moving on.

Lulu I'm really hoping clinic will give me a script for progesterone, while it's not proven it won't hurt and I'd just feel like it was giving me that extra bit of a chance.  Have you decided what's next hun?

Hope you're doing ok Krissi.

Lou-Ann   hope we're both sporting BFP's for Xmas  

Babynumber2 how's things? 

Jovi x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi Jovi

Glad to see you are ok for another try this month   good luck   

I am ok, am hoping to try again in mid December (when finances allow) so hopefully we will all be bfp by the new year!

Did you ever get a proper explanation about all the confusion around having treatment only when you develop follies on your left??

Love to all, Krissi  x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Krissi I was quite surprised I got an email from consultant yesterday - didn't expect to hear back.  The opposite tube can pick up the egg but the chances of it happening are lower than it picking up an egg from the side with the tube - he said given the shortage/price of sperm his advice would be only to go ahead if I am ovulating from the same side.  I was expecting it to be the wrong side this month but looks like my left is winning the race again  

Hope you get to go again in December - lots of Xmas BFP's for us all    Are you having another natural cycle?

Jovi x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Jovi - brilliant news!!  Was talking to a friend who's in the throws of GP training... she was telling me how it all works and that it would be quite hard but not impossible for the working tube to pick up follies on the other side!  Our bodies always amaze me... 
All the best honey for this go x x x


----------



## lulumead

good news Jovi...sending lots of   

I'm off to my consultants on the 20th, going to talk about switching back to IUI I think....hmmm...

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, great news that the action is on the left side again this month  , with good size follies too .   that this tx works for you and that you won't have to move on   

Lulu, good luck for your appt on the 20th.

As for me, I am still waiting on that magic ingredient!! The clinic have had some become available this week, but they hadn't allocated it to their patients when I spoke to them. If I haven't heard anything from them by next week I will phone them again to see if I am one of the lucky ones - not banking on it though!

I've sort of lost the plot as to where everyone is at, so I hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, good luck for your basting tomorrow  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Fraggles

Good luck Jovi. xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks ladies


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best honey x x x


----------



## cocochanel1

Good luck Jovi xx


----------



## bingbong

jovi,         

Bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

jovi: hope the little fellas are in and doing their business  
xx


----------



## Fraggles

Jovi - how are you honey?

Fraggles x


----------



## acrazywench

Apologies in advance - this is just a waffle to get some thoughts out of my head, but I suppose it's also an insecure bod’s need for some reassurance!  

I had a scan today and I'm a bit disappointed/nervy, but I'm not entirely sure why! I'm on day 11 and I have one juicy follie (17.4mm), one 'could do better' which needs a growth spurt quick smart to be of any use (about 12mm), and my lining is 7.3mm (which this cycle seems to get the negative comment ‘thin’, but last cycle when it was slightly thinner got lots of positive comments). At the mo it looks like IUI is likely to be Wednesday or Thursday. 

I think I'm nervy/disappointed because:
1. I'm a bit disappointed to have just one follie in contention since my last two shots of gonal F have been higher than at the equivalent point in my last tx cycle where I had 3 follies which became 2. (Also it's even more the case that the left side is doing all the work - the right gives the pain, but has absolutely nothing to show for it (last cycle it at least attempted a follie)). So I suppose I'm wondering, since I've had more drugs/less follie action: am I trying again too soon or is it a sign that my fertility is getting worse sooner than expected? Or really is it the case that this is fine and I should just stop my whining?!

2. I’m also a bit worried about detecting my LH surge. Last time didn’t go to plan – the test was inconclusive and an unplanned scan the day I had tested showed that I had already ovulated so it was by chance that I had IUI in time. I’m a bit worried about this happening again since there seems to be such a short window of opportunity. Do you generally ovulate at the same time in your cycle even if you are on injections?  I think since I only have one viable follie, I want to make sure it’s given every chance of success.

Sorry about the whining – just needed to get these random thoughts out of my head.

x


----------



## acrazywench

I think the worrying has brought on my surge  I did two tests this morning and both seemed to come up with lines as dark as the reference line. (I've decided if there's a next time I may have to invest in one of those electronic tests - I'm just no good at these 'how dark is the line' ones!)

Bit disappointed, I was really hoping to have another shot of gonal F today to try to encourage follie maturation/lining before having to trigger, but I think my clinic will tell me to trigger today. Have I got time to improve egg and lining's chances at this late stage? Everything I'm reading on the net seems to suggest my dominant (pretty much only!) follie is a bit small and my lining could do better, so I'm a bit worried. (Why isn't this process easier?!)


----------



## acrazywench

Hi Patterdale, thanks for the reply - it was just what I needed to hear!

xx


----------



## starbuck

Hi acrazywench

On my BFP (on clomid) I also had only 1 dominant follie and a thin lining (the consultant had to scan me to check the lining more thoroughly before they let me go ahead).

Good luck
Starbuck
x


----------



## upsydaisy

Hi crazywench  ,

Ditto to what Starbuck said.  I had a BFP on clomid with a thin lining and only 1 follie (nothing else at all).  I had a trigger shot at 11 at night and then treatment at 3 the next day.

Take care and lots of     

Upsy
xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Crazywench how did you get on hun?  Are you joining us on 2WW?
Jovi x


----------



## estella

Hey there,

I'm just over a week since my first DIUI and the time is going very slowly!
I was surprised at how quick and easy everything was.
Hope it works for us all

Exx


----------



## acrazywench

Hi Upsy, Starbuck and Jovi,

Thanks for the reassuring posts. I had my iui yesterday at about 12.30 so I'm now on 2ww. I'm not sure about the whole trigger shot thing (last time it didn't matter as I'd already ovulated. In the end I took it just after 7pm on Tues - at about 5pm when I got to speak to a nurse she told me to take it 'as soon as possible', the only problem being that it was a bus ride away and my bus broke down! Following Patterdale's advice I invested in an electronic ovulation kit and yesterday morning I had a smiley face, so hopefully the smiley was still happy and smiley at lunchtime. There were almost twice as many swimmers as last time and they were all lively and swimming in the right direction, so hopefully   they'll do the job.

x


----------



## estella

Hi girls,

Well I'm delighted to say i got a   yay!!!
It was a natural cycle so I'm a bit surprised.

Hoping everything goes well for all you guys too!!

Exxx


----------



## starbuck

Excellent news Estella - congratulations.  Wishing you a heathly and relaxing pregnancy.  

Starbuck
x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

How is everyone?

Great to see you got a BFP Estella - congrats. How are you feeling?

Well am off for my day 10 scan tomorrow for a natural cycle so  for nice thick lining and good sized follie....

Also handing in my dissertation assignment so hoping that the stress free living post hand in helps an embie stick!

Love to all, Krissi x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, good luck for your cd10 scan tomorrow   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Hi girls, I'm afraid that I have a load of questions for you all 

I think that I'm sick of waiting, I'm just getting more and more unhappy and desperate for a child so why keep putting it off? I figure that there is no 'perfect' time to have a child and that I will cope, somehow, when the time comes.

So I'm thinking of trying ICI, as money is really tight I figure that if I can try that and then move on if needed. There are some websites offering free sperm, the thought terrifies me tbh but I know that people, like Misti have had good experiences using them. http://www.free-sperm-donations.com/free_sperm_donations_listings.htm#uk being one example. There is also http://www.fertility1st.com/index.htm which is more expensive and I seem to remember them being sued Anyone know anything about that? With the first option I really have no idea how to go about doing it and doing it safely 

I will also need to pick up surges so I know when the time is right, the clearblue monitor has come down in price but it is still about £60 and then the sticks are on top of that (if anyone has one that they don't use that I can rent that would be great!), or there are the cheap sticks like these http://www.babymad.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=shop.flypage&product_id=22&category_id=14&manufacturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=26 which are way cheaper but I have heard of people using them and they didn't detect their surge even though they did ovulate. Anyone get any experience of that?

I'm also wondering about asking the GP for clomid. I was diagnosed with PCOS at 15 but since then af has become regular and I do ovulate, but it would be good to give things a bit of a push. Anyone know if a GP might px it for me?

I am feeling excited but terrified at the moment! I'm not going to tell my family as they would totally freak, so will have to cross that bridge if things work out.

Any suggestions or feedback really welcome!! And I hope that ICI is close enough to IUI to go in this thread.

Sorry for the me post. I hope that everyone is doing ok 

Bingbong x


----------



## Jammy J

Hi Bingbong, I am sorry I cannot offer any advice for you but am very keen to hear from anyone if they do have any advice from the sites you have referred to you on your posts below.
I am thinking of starting treatment in January but the money concerns is a huge worry for me,

Regards
JAH


----------



## Felix42

Bingbong, I did briefly try the first site you mentioned. You can browse the profiles and put up your own ad. It is a big leap of faith though & very weird when you first meet. I only met and tried with one person and altho he was lovely he started trying to be a friend, which I didn't think was a good thing. You need to be very clear about how you each view the arrangement both while trying (make sure you're v clear that it is AI not natural you're thinking of) and when baby comes along. The donor as I understand it could try for parental rights so that's a big risk too, so be very clear and don't give away any personal info if you don't want them to be involved. 
Plus side, you do get the chance of getting to know the donor and you up your chances a lot with being able to try for free each cycle. Personally though, I'd try IUI abroad as much cheaper than over here, even with flights and less risky. Just my thoughts though and best of luck whatever you decide. Good luck to Jah too. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## sweet1

I would agree with Felix, as I have recently been emailing a contact off one of these sites. I was really positive about everything to begin with, thinking it would be great if it all worked out and the child would have a father, and thinking about eveything through rose-tinted glasses.

Anyway after a while of oh everything's going to be wonderful we started to talk in more depth about the practicalities of it and he mentioned that he would want to do it naturally - I said I couldn't really imagine this, although I wouldn't rule it out for certain - he also was asking me a few other things I felt uncomfortable with, that i won't go into details here, but I think unless it is really just a donor yo are after then things can get very complicated and it all needs to be very clear-cut. As it happens, since I mentioned I'd prefer AI I haven't heard anything back from him, and I was beginning to have my niggling doubts anyway.

So, no I haven't got a 'father' for my potential child and the thought of that racks me with guilt but after much consideration I think I will be going down the clinic route (abroad due to finances) as my experience doing it the other free way has been about as successful as my other life experiences with men. (i.e. not very) 

If it could work, it would be great but I think it's very risky. Good luck though.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Bingbong ICI would need to be done through a clinic, not many bother with it and prefer IUI.  I think what you are referring to ia AI with donors.

If you search back about the second site and issues it will come uo on here and the LGBT thread as it was posted on in both.  Also pop onto the LGBT thread and ask the ladies there as some have used KD's via thte gay threads as well as other avenues.

Are there really no friends around of freinds of friends, I found once I started to voice my desire to become a mother men were offering- most of my make friends are gay.  Then you are in the realms of father figure/father/uncle realtionship/ no contact or co-parenting.

All I know is that once a KD starts asking for sex it should be a no-no to him, the lesbian girls also get men who ask.
I also thought that with PCOS ovulation predictors were unrealiable, bu8t I may be wrong

Good luck in whatever you decide and wherever

L x


----------



## bingbong

thanks for the replies  

Since I posted I have been thinking about doing IUI abroad instead. The free route is a bit scary although I'm still going to look into that for a bit, but I'm worried about the natural method too. I think Felix is right and if I did it I'd have to not tell them anything about me. I just set up a hotmail account with Bing as my first name and Bong as my surname  

Is Reprofit the cheapest place to go abroad? I emailed them so will see what happens there. Only thing is I'm not sure how I would manage getting out there without my family knowing, would be ok for the first time but not for repeated efforts, and reprofit give 5-15% sucess for IUI so chances are it would take a few. Also not sure how it works with getting time off work as my cycle varies by a few days so I couldn't be sure. Anyone worked out how to manage this?

JJ1 our posts crossed. yes, I mean AI. I really can only think of one or two people and I'm not sure how to go about asking them. And I worry about them wanting to be involved and as I don't think that I will live in the UK forever I'm not sure how that would work. Regards to PCOS, that's partly why I don't want to buy an expensive tester (someone has offered to lend me their's, thankyou!!), from what I have heard it works for some and not for others. I did go on the LGBT and saw posts about the second site, will post of there and ask more. 

Lots to think about  

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Bingbong  For IUI you could probably get there and back in a day trip so your family might not need to know.

I think that we think too long about asking, but once you get talking it is easy, my donor would only offer when drunk and so I didn't opt on it for month and months.  Maybe ask a mutual friend and ask them what they think, or would they be there and you all go out etc. That is how I did, I can remember it clearly now, and my friend said 'why don't you help her?' and he said 'I've offered but she never says anything' and then on our way home he left earlier I got a text from him saying he would help and do anything that I wanted (that was 5 yrs + ago and little did he relaise he'd be in for a long haul)!  One of my other friends (gay) was also doing it the other way around, he was desperate to be a Dad and he would openly talk about it and ask girls at work.  He is lovely but he is from Oz and wanted to co-parent and in the back of my mind was what would happen if he wanted to return.

L x


----------



## Felix42

Bingbong, sorry for the delay in responding. You might find it helpful to ask about IUIs at Reprofit on the main Reprofit thread. If you go to the International then Czech Republic board, the thread is something like Reprofit part 6 (might be 7 or 8 by now!). There's a lot of very knowledgable women on there & I'm sure they could answer your questions. You could also email Stepan direct to ask about IUI costs and timings. Just pm me and I'll send you his email. He's extremely helpful though given the number of emails he gets, his responses can read as a bit abrupt sometimes. 
I'd definitely recommend Reprofit, but I'm sure there are other reasonably priced clinics abroad too. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Jammy J

Hi Bing bong,

I actually emailed the guy from Reprofit the other day for the first time re treatment, im trying to decide between the expense of it here vs the inconvenience but low fees over there.
It seems IUI is 100 euros, either natural or medicated..

I am not really sure if I go for natural how you go about timing etc as they obviously have to book you in and you need to book flights and get time off work, seems a lot ot juggle...

Let me know if you get any further info,
Many thx JAH


----------



## Felix42

Jah, I wonder if you might be best to go for medicated to be sure of the timing of your ovulation, if you're planning to go abroad. Best to ask Stepan's advice. 

  whatever you decide. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Ladies

Well, my clinic finally offered me some  !! Depending on whether the clinic has re-opened its lab after a deep clean (and of course my LH surge), tx could be the beginning of Jan. If not then it will be the following month  .

Bingbong and Jah, hope you are finding the answers that you want re tx'ing abroad.

Hope all our other IUIers are okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Jammy J

Hi

Stepan advised that he would do medicated IUI, I would need to take clomid for 5 days, apparantly can get from them, then I have a US scan on day 10, I think depending on this he advises whether to trigger the ovulation?? 
This all seems really bizarre and I guess you get used to it but first time round where do you start.  
Where would I get the scan done over here and then what does he mean by trigger the ovulation, is this the injection? 
It seems by doing this you cannot book flights right to the last minute, am I missing something here?  It seems if you have IUI here you have lots of scans, i dont understand as it seems so easy over there, are they cutting corners?

Can anyone offer any advice??
Thx
JAH


----------



## upsydaisy

Hiya Jah (thanks for the card  .

From what I remember. I had one scan on day 7 and then another just before ovulation was due.  I then had to give myself a trigger injection the night before IUI.  The scans are to check that a follicle is developing to the right size and to make sure you haven't over responded to the clomid and are in danger of becoming an octomum  .  I suppose you could have a scan done privately in the UK but that would start pushing the prices up again... The trigger shot is to make sure the egg is released at the right time for IUI.  I hope I've remembered all that properly . I was extremely lucky only to have 2 IUI so didn't really have time to become an expert. I can't believe how cheap it is over there!  Would that mean you had to use an anonymous donor?

Good luck 

Upsy
xxx


----------



## Felix42

Jah, not sure where you're based but if its in London, then lots of abroadies go to the Birth Centre on Harley St for scans. Less than £100 for a follicle & lining scan but I can't remember how much exactly. The trigger is an injection which, as it says, triggers ovulation. 
Clinics do do a lot more scans over here. I'd ask the ladies on the Reprofit thread for IUI experiences which will hopefully reassure you that Reprofit are not cutting corners. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## indekiwi

Lou-ann,             Brilliant news, more than about time the clinic got its act into gear.  Good luck!

A-Mx


----------



## bingbong

Lou-Ann- FINALLY!!! You really do have the patience of a saint! I'm so pleased for you and hope that it's all go for Jan   

JJ, Felix, Jah, Upsy and Cem thanks for the advice   It really is so hard getting my head around it all and how it could work. Hopefully it will all become clearer. I will head over to the Czech board and ask there about timing and flights and working it all out. 

Jah if I went to Reprofit I would absolutely be doing medicated, if I am going to all this trouble and expense I want the best chances possible and that means medicated. I think that I have Stepan's email from before when I was thinking of doing this but didn't quite get there, my email currently won't open   so I can't check but will pm felix if I need it and talk to him. Jah did he give you a month for going out there? 

I'm sure that I've heard that it is cheaper to go out there for longer and get the scans there than pay here for them, but that means taking more time out. I'm worried about having to get time off work at short notice and explaining my absences from people that I don't want to know what I'm doing yet. 

Not totally giving up on using a KD here, but still not sure that I want to ask anyone. JJ you do make it sound easy but I'm still not convinced. I'm meeting someone who I had thought of on Sunday so will see if I can bring it up then  

Thanks everyone, soooooooooooooo good to have you all to ask all these silly questions to  

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Bingbong- just go for it, take the bull by the horns and ask!!! I regret not doing this years ago
L x


----------



## bingbong

I'll try JJ but I'm still not convinced that it's right for me as I really don't intend to live in England for long, although that may change if I have a LO but it wouldn't be fair on someone to emigrate on them. We'll see.

Jah I just posted asking about timings and flights etc on the Czech board so hopefully that will get some replies to help us!

Feels soooooooooooooooooooooo good to finally be doing something!



Bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

good news Lou-ann!

hello, all the other iui-er's x
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Ladies!! It most certainly feels like a long time coming 

Bingbong, good luck bringing the subject up with your friend on Sunday  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

That's great news Lou-Ann. It's been such a long wait for you! I hope all goes smoothly from now on    

By the way, I was at Birmingham Women's Hospital when I had the bleed last week and I found everyone there very helpful and friendly and although it was horrible to go through that, I felt I was in very good hands. I hope that the department you'll be in is just as good. 

Take care
All the best
OneStep


----------



## some1

LouAnn - so pleased that you have finally been matched with a donor.  What a nice way to start the new year.  You have been so supportive of so many of us on these threads, I am thrilled that it is finally your turn.  Got my fingers crossed for you to be first time lucky!

Some1

xx


----------



## Felix42

LouAnn, huge congratulations on getting a donor at last.  for your treatment!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## bingbong

Just a quick question folks. I'm just filling in the donor sperm form for Reprofit   and it asks for partner's name. I know that they treat singles but aren't meant to so operate on a "don't tell and we won't ask" basis from what I can tell but it specifically asks for the partner's name. I don't want to lie but will leaving it blank give the game away and strike me off??  

Can't tell you the nervous excitment I feel just filling the form in!!!!

Bingbong x


----------



## Teela

LouAnn    bout time...

Sorry Bingbong cannot help with that one, sure someone will be along soon...  

Teela
x


----------



## Felix42

Are you sending the form back to Stepan Bingbong? If so, just strike it through. I'm sure it'll also be fine if you're sending it back to the general email address.   

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## bingbong

Thanks Felix   I am just sending the form to Stepan now, do find it a bit funny that I ask him about DIUI and he send the sperm donor form and yet he knows nothing about me! I hope that I haven't been too picky.

I emailed a clinic in Spain to get an idea of costs at other clinics and it was over 1000 euros for DIUI.



Bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Bing Bong,

I just filled in that very same form (for my impending DE cycle in April) and less than 24 hours later I received a choice of 6 donors (info pretty minimal - just hair/eye colour, blood type, height, weight and uni vs secondary education)....I just left the partner's name bit blank and this was not questioned at all - so don't worry about it  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

I am confused I am pretty sure when I started out on looking at clinics overseas I emailed reprofit and got an email back saying that they don't treat single women in Czech Republic.

Did you email the general email address or someone specifically?

F x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Fraggles - I can't remember who I initially contacted at Reprofit but I think it was probably Stepan directly...and I've certainly dealt with him directly throughout treatment...can send you the email address if you want it?
Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Suity

That'd be great thanks.

Going back to Serum for next iui but good to have his details.

How are you?

F x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Surviving thanks Fraggles....would be lying if I said I was full of the joys...but I'm doing OK
Looking forward to my trekking holiday in January, but always find Xmas and New Year difficult as tend to get a bit reflective about where my life is at at the end of another year - still single, still not pregnant, nearly forty etc  
On the positive side, I do have the holiday coming up, and I'm 3 stone lighter than I was this time last year, so some things are going OK  

Stepan's email is [email protected] 

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

Three stone if fab Suity! Know what you mean about reflecting at this time of year, I hate thinking that this is yet another christmas where I am single   here's hoping that the next one will be different for all of us  

Fraggles, can I ask how much IUI is at Serum? And how do you work out timing for flights etc? I'm still really confused  

My understanding of Reprofit is that they don't ask and you don't tell as they are not meant to treat singles. 

I've sent my donor form, hope that I hear soon and manage to pick one! It sounds like you didn't have much to seperate them Suity. I can't wait!



Bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi 

Suity that is fab going losing so much weight congratulations. Remind me was it Nepal you were of to?

I find myself too doing a review - no pregnancy, no boyfriend etc but also very excited about what next year will bring - do the same at birthdays - would love to be opening a pressie this time next year from loving OH. Wishing you the same if you want it. But also happy that I have decided on this journey.

I go via Ruth for my treatment - same price as you go direct and with Ruth - she works with an English nurse Sharon who was in all the appointments with me at Serum although all the staff speak great English. I kept in touch with Ruth who helped me work out all my cycle dates, and prospective IUI dates and we figured it that way. I can't say for sure as the amount I paid was less than quoted so don't think I had everything done that was expected but original quote was 800 euros I think. Ruth's details are [email protected] I also got some peestick ovulating kits to work out what day after my cycle I ovulated to give me and her an idea of when I ovulated. Sharon also got my antibiotics for me as it is significantly cheaper overseas than buying here. Ruth took me all through it step by step as I too was confused. Hope that helps.

Good luck with your treatment at Reprofit.

f x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

How much is DIUI at Reprofit?

F x


----------



## blueytoo

Hi Fraggles

It is 100 euros for IUI and 100 euros for the donor sperm at Reprofit.

Claire xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, Nepal...leaving on 8th Jan  
Really looking forward to it - need some time away and since I will be trekking and I expect it will be quite physically exhausting, should stop me dwelling too much on the 'woe is me, I'm still single and childless' stuff....

Bing Bong - no, not really much to differentiate the donors - could probably have just stuck a pin in the page! It's been a long time since I've worried too much about the characteristics - as long as they match on hair/eye colour that's enough for me....and they swim well of course  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

WOW WOW WOW about reprofit that is significantly cheaper. So what is the total cost of iui just 200 euros or do they charge for scans, or anything else that would push the price up?


----------



## bingbong

Fraggles, I'm pretty sure that 200 euros is it, stepan said to me that was the price and I could have medicated or not so assume drugs are included?? It is so cheap, kind of hard to resist! And I'm sure it involves scans too. 

Suity I tried to be fairly loose on requirements. Did say I'd prefer a proven donor and someone who wasn't short sighted as I am very shortsighted so would like to try and offset that one! I've heard enough people on here say that it became less and less important to them and so I've already scaled down what I wanted. 

I got a new laptop this morning so I'm just trying to set that up, very boring, wish that it just worked straight away!  

Bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Bingbong, I think scans are included, at least they are for IVF but the price of drugs won't be, so its best to find out what you need and factor those costs in too. Reprofit now have their own pharmacy and can send out the drugs to you. Do check out prices though and shop around to check. There's a link at the top of the Czech FF page giving details of where you can use international prescriptions. 

Treatment at Reprofit is incredibly reasonably priced though even if drugs are extra. Wishing all IUI-ers lots of  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## bingbong

That's a shame Felix. Wonder how much that would add?

Fraggles, no don't say you are single. I just emailed saying that I wanted IUI using donor sperm and he emailed me the donor requirements form.

Bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Fraggles, as Bingbong says you can just say you want IUI and not mention you're single. 

Bingbong, I'd suggest you email Stepan what meds he suggests for you and what the charge would be if you decide to get them at Reprofit. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

LouAnn - I only just saw your news


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks everyone for the good wishes and  

Bingbong, hope you hear back from Stepan soon re donor options 

Suity, wow 3 stone - that's brill 

Hope everyone else is okay 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## blueytoo

Fraggles, yes scans included but not drugs. On a medicated cycle with Gonal F you would inject 75iu a day so an extra 300 Euros if you buy from Reprofit but much cheaper if you buy the drugs here.

I told Stepan I was single as did my friend who's had tx there, no problems at all on that score. I don't know anyone that hasn't told him tbh. 

Claire xx


----------



## Felix42

I've tended to find that flights have been about £80 return and hotels £50 per night more or less. I've mainly stayed in the Grand and booked thru gtahotels.com, booking.com or otel.com. Winky has produced a very comprehensive guide to Reprofit which is at the top of the Czech Republic thread. 
Hope that helps & lots of  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## bingbong

Blimey, 300 euros is a lot for drugs. Anyone know about how much they would cost from a UK pharmacy? I hadn't expected it to be that much   

I wish that it wasn't the weekend cos I expect that I won't hear back from Stepan till at least monday now  

Bingbong x


----------



## bingbong

Fraggles I would think that would be for IVF. I hope so anyway!!!!

Bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

IUI drugs are a lot less expensive than IVF as they're only wanting to produce one or two follicles. Stepan works all hours so its just possible you might get a reply before Monday. Everyone's dosage for treatment will be different so try not to get worried about the possible cost of drugs til you know what protocol Stepan suggests. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Fraggles   

It is illegal for them to treat single women in the Czech Republic. As such, we have had many women come onto this single boards having been told they wouldn't treat them there. We've had a few discussions about it before but I think the overall gist was:

It depends who your first contact. It seems better to contact Stepan than the general reprofit 'e' mail.
Some woman have either not mentioned they are single, or just mentioned it as a 'by the way'. It seems the most problems have come from women who 'e' mail and directly ask the question 'do you treat single women' etc, or make it the focus of the request in some way.

Hope that helps. You shouldn't have any problems if you decide to go  

Was it Felix who mentioned the guide Winky had written? It is just amazing.

All my love

LL xxxx


----------



## blueytoo

Bingbong/Fraggles - Stepan told me that 75iu Gonal F is the standard IUI dose that everyone gets, no variations if you are having a medicated cycle and that seems to be the case here too. If after a few cycles have failed they may put you up to 100iu Gonal F if you haven't had a good response.

Of course you can choose to have an unmedicated cycle or maybe ask Stepan for clomid but I only asked about Gonal F because I've had clomid on my three IUI cycles and it is the devil drug!

The reason it doesn't vary is that the goal is only 1-3 follicles on an IUI and 75iu is an incredibly low dose. If you produced more than 3 follicles then you would be asked to convert to IVF or abandon and have a lower dose next cycle.

The cheapest pharmacy in the UK for Gonal F is Central Homecare and they charge £276 for a 900iu pen, but you wouldn't need that much for IUI so it would be less from them. 

IVF drugs can cost anywhere from about £700 on a low dose to around £1800 on a high dose.

Claire xx


----------



## Mifi

Hi ladies 

Good to see you are all doing ok   I will be able to join you lovely ladies Jan/Feb as after my recent major wobble considering pulling the plug on tx, I am jumping back on that rollarcoaster ride yet again   

I have a good feeling for us all that 2010 will be the bumper BFP year!!!!!       
and you know I have that thing about odd and even numbers   2010 is a must  

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## bingbong

FM I'm pleased that you worked through your wobble  

I got an email from Stepan tonight   he has forwarded my form to the sperm bank and asked me if I can get hold of Clomid here. I do think that it is kind of funny as the man knows nothing about me other than my name and that I am shortsighted and he is already talking drugs. And clomid rather than gonal f. 

I have some Clomid (thanks S, what good timing!) but am wondering if I didn't how I would get it? Would he scan a script for me like with IVF drugs for me to fill here? I'm pleased that he is suggesting clomid as it is so much cheaper, but does anyone know the difference between it and gonal f and whether one is better than the other?

Anyway, bed time for me, I'm a very tired bunny  

Bingbong x


----------



## Jammy J

Hi Bingbong

I have also been emailing Stepan but maybe not making as much progress as you, its all very strange.  He knows I am after IUI treatment in Jan but has asked very few questions, not mentioned anything about filling in a form, has just said to email him the day I start bleeding in Jan, to have a US scan on day 10 (me to arrange but god knows how or where abouts I get this done and then the IUI on day 12/13 depending on scan results.. He also mentioned 5 days of clomid and the preg injection, from what I gather you can order from thier pharmacy but I have no idea on costs or how long these take to arrive..  In a way, I know it is so much more expensive but for my first IUI I may switch my thoughts back to the original plan of going to the clinic which is five mins up the road from me!! At least they can talk me through the first round so I know what I am doing a bit more...
Can I ask are you thinking of using their sperm bank or ESB? 
Its all so confusing.............
JAH


----------



## blueytoo

Hi bingbong

The success rates using clomid rather than injectibles like Gonal F are much lower - about 5-8% with clomid and around 15-20% with injectibles. 

Claire xx


----------



## starbuck

Hi Bingbong

I think it depends on how you respond.  with injectibles I think they can control it better and change levels to get more than 1 egg.  With clomid then its more hit and miss.  However when I asked about changing from Clomid to injectibles for my third cycle then I was told by the consultant that neither way would guarentee getting more than 1 egg.  With clomid there is also a chance of having a thin lining which can cause problems.  I had a thin lining and only 1 egg though on my BFP cycle - decided in the end not to change to injectibles as couldn't see the point in spending lots of money and still only get one egg. 

If you get 2 eggs with clomid then your chance of success is the same as if you got 2 eggs from injectibles 15-20%.  I only ever got 1 egg though so had a 5-8% chance each cycle which I think is the same as a natural IUI.


Good luck with your decision.
Starbuck
x


----------



## bingbong

Hi everyone,

I might ask Stepan about the two drugs and see what he says, he must think clomid is ok to suggest it. Also as I have PCOS I may be fine on clomid and produce two eggs. It's hard to know really isn't it? But the cost is so much more for gonal f that if clomid will be enough then why do more? Almost wonder whether it would be worth taking clomid and having a scan one month without booking to go out to Reprofit just to see how I react to the clomid. Bit of a waste of time and eggs though but would hopefully save having to cancel going out at the last minute and would only cost the scan.

Jah you can get the prescription filled here too, not all pharmacy's do overseas scrips though. There is a thread on the czech board about places that you can get them filled. I'm sure that there will be places you can get a scan where you live, I know I'm spoilt here in London. Maybe go to the thread for the area that you live in and ask there, or contact that clinic that's down the road from you and ask if they would do it. In London I think that you pay around £100 for a scan. His instructions do seem a bit vague! Do you know what day you tend to ovulate on? I have no idea, I'm going to start testing now but wish that I had done this a few months ago as that would make things much easier! 

I'm going to use Reprofit's sperm I think, will see what they come back with. How about you? 



Bingbong x


----------



## sweet1

I am going to e mail Stepan this week as well as I have no idea how to proceed and am in the same boat as you Jah and Bingbong.

I probably won't be able to go out till later in the year though so please keep us posted on how you get on and work out the timing issues etc.

How do you get hold of these drugs? Do you have to ask Stepan to email a prescription or can you just go to your GP and ask for them?

Also, if you need a scan on day 10 and then are basted on day 12/13 or whatever Stepan said then I'm wondering if it might be better to just take the week off work and go out to Reprofit, and just get it done there all at once.

It IS confusing but we'll get there.

SA (formerly Jess)


----------



## bingbong

Blimey SA, a name change along with your 'real' name is just too confusing   will definately keep you posted. I agree that taking a week to go out there would probably be the least stressful option, it's just taking a week every month that could be the problem for me. 

Fraggles if you go to the czech board you will see heaps there about Reprofit and getting there etc. I think that there are several options for getting there. In his first email to me Stepan said that they do natural or medicated IUI so I'm sure that you could do natural if you wanted to. I'm going for medicated as I want to increase the chances.

Still wondering about doing a trial run with a scan here before actually booking to go out there, just to see how I respond to clomid. Anyone have any thoughts on that?

Bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Fraggles - easiest way to Reprofit is direct flights to Brno from Stansted with Easyjet

Other options are flights to Prague, Vienna or Bratislava and then train or bus to Brno - it's generally pretty easy to get to though

re drugs, they will email you a scanned prescription which one or two selected chemists here in the UK will fill for you (there is a chemist in Shadwell which will definitely do it - many chemists won't prescribe without the original script and Reprofit will not post these. Another option is to get someone else from FF who is over there to pick up the original script for you and post it to you - then any chemist will fill it...

re timing - you can always have your scans in the UK and then go over there, but this may actually work out as more expensive - depending on what sort of deal you can get on flights and accommodation....

good luck all,
Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

Suity I just checked Easyjet and they don't list Brno as a destination. Am I missing something   Comparing them to other airlines for a random date in January they seem to be the cheapest to the destinations you suggested.

Bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi BB

I am currently going to Serum for Athens for treatment and usually fly there from Luton but they don't fly there until March each year, could it be the same for Stanstead and Brno?

F x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

oops, sorry BingBong - think I meant Ryanair...I get all those low cost airlines mixed up!

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

ahhh, that makes more sense. They don't fly Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays direct to brno but look quite cheap, a one way at the end of Jan is £30 which isn't too bad. Wonder if they get more or less nearer the time? 

Bingbong x


----------



## bingbong

me again!!  

I just got an email from Stepan saying that he wanted to start with Clomid first and Pregnyl or Ovitrelle inj as a trigger before trying Gonal F. He still knows nothing about me but this is his expert opinion  

So happy and excited I could burst  

Bingbong x


----------



## bingbong

Thanks for that Cem, I've joined their newsletter  

I got an email this morning with donor options   three to choose from and so little between them! They are all under 30, all have the preferred hair and eye colour, vary in height by a few cm and weight by a few kg, and all proven donors. The email that came with it suggested one of them, so I'm going for that one as can only assume that there is something that I don't know about him that is good! He is 6 foot and 11 stone (making up for me hopefully!   ) and I am already in love. 

I did have a mad idea last night, af is due in the next day or two, meaning that I could go out there between xmas and new year when I'm already off work etc etc. Sounded perfect in my head, only problem is apparently Reprofit is closed from xmas until 11th Jan   dammit.

Hope that everyone is doing ok and making progress 

Bingbong x


----------



## estella

Hey Bingbong and girls, 

Its all very exciting!!

Flew through Bratislava when I went and found it very easy, I had a natural cycle and was there for only 3 days so it is possible to take less time off work - if your cycle is regular you might manage there and back in two days. 

Good Luck

E xxx


----------



## sweet1

All sounds very doable.

I think Stepan must already be pretty fed up with me bombarding him with questions as he has given me his phone number! Stil it will be nice to have a chat about it all before going ahead.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## bingbong

Estella I'd love to hear more about how you worked out timings and when to go out there! Sounds like it would be easier in the summer when there are daily flights  

SA you are doing better than me! Do tell me the answers to your questions!! I haven't asked many and have got answers to even less! And the last email from Stepan yesterday ended with 'merry christmas' which I felt was a way of telling me to go away and come back later   

I did get an email confirming my choice of donor which is so exciting. 

I signed up yesterday for one of the free donor websites, thought that I would give it a go and see where I get. So far have had an email from a man who is married but his family doesn't know that he donates so he doesn't want contact but would like to get photos and updates about the child. Bit unsure about the fact his family doesn't know though. I'm going to email him and ask if he will do AI as have a feeling he wants NI. I've emailed a few others so will see.



Bingbong x


----------



## estella

Bingbong,

I flew dublin to bratislava with ryanair and took a taxi to the train station, trains every hour or so and take about an hour and a half, stayed at the Grand which is opposite the Brno train station, Not sure what the winter timetable is like though.

You might have more flexibility if you give yourself all options i.e fly in to BRNO and back from prague/vienna/bratislava or vice versa.

So great about your donor!! Cryos also has free browsing and can ship to reprofit, but i went with ESB in the end,

Let me know if you need to know more about the bratislava route and i'll fill you in!

E xx


----------



## bingbong

Hi everyone,

I just have a couple of questions for those in the know about IUI  

Stepan hasn't said anything more than he wants me to take Clomid and Pregnyl or Ovitrelle inj to trigger. Nothing about days or when or anything like that   So, was wondering if you lovely ladies could help me please. I think that Clomid is taken from day 3 for five days And you have a scan at day 10?? and trigger 24-36 hours before basting?? I'm not sure what day I am meant to fly out there, does anyone know? My cycle varies between 25 and 31 days, but normally around 26-27. 

Also, anyone know how much Prgnyl or Ovitrelle cost? And do both have to be kept in the fridge? 

Sorry, I seem to be having a bit of a control freak moment and feel totally out of control with this and Stepan, as lovely as I'm sure he is, isn't the best at answering questions. My head is hurting with all this going round and round  

Hope that everyone else is doing ok, 

Bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

HI Bing Bong...can't help that much as haven't done medicated IUI, but I am sure someone will be able to.
Pregnyl definitely needs to be in the fridge from what I remember.
xx


----------



## starbuck

Hi Bingbong

I used Clomid and ovitrelle.  The clomid I took for 5 days from day 2 or day 3 (the clinic decided depending on my baseline scan).  You need to take it at the same time each day.  I then had scans from day 10 until the largest follicle was about 17mm.  Then I used Ovitrelle for the trigger shot 24 hours before the IUI (36 hours is the norm though).  I got Ovitrelle on prescription but the clinic were selling it for about £30 a shot.  You only need one per cycle.  Ovitrelle needs to stay in the fridge although the instructions say if it gets to room temperature then you must use it within 30 days or something similar. 

I always had a regular cycle before but the clomid changes it.  My first and third cycle the follies where large enough on day 11 or 12 but the middle cycle then it wasn't until day 21.  So for 2 cycles I only had 3 scans and the middle cycle I had about 5 as the follies grew so slowly.  

I'm not sure how you will time your cycles as I could never have predicted which day the IUI should have been done more than a couple of days in advance.  I hope Stepan can advise you on this. 

Good luck
Starbuck
x


----------



## bingbong

Thanks lulu, Cem and Starbuck  

Cem you are very lucky getting an email on xmas day! But I'm sure that he wanted to congratulate you one your wonderful news   I'll have to try the bullet points, once I work out exactly what I need to ask him! 

Starbuck thanks so much for the info   all sounds a bit confusing and I'm not sure how anyone who has a job actually manages to go abroad for an IUI   if only it could be controlled more! 

I'm worried about the fridge thing cos the people I live with don't know about this and I can't tell them, so not sure how I'd explain some drugs in the fridge. 

Anyway, thanks again   I'm going to try and stop worrying  

Bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Bongbong
I think you can buy mini fridges from argos from about £17 (you might like to check it fits all your drugs in first) - could you put one in your bedroom away from prying eyes?
F x


----------



## RichmondLass

Hey Bingbong!  So pleased your plans are moving on - it's so exciting!  The mini fridge sounds a brill idea, might get one myself for when V and Ts are back on the menu!

You are brave with the free sperm sites. A big IMO coming up... I looked at one of those in the early days and it freaked me out completely.  I think there are some very odd men on the one I looked at and despite firm assurances by the organiser that NI was off limits, several stated on their profile and emails that that was their preference or all they'd consider ...hmm, go figure!
I found it very disconcerting to be approached by these men rather than the other way round and one in particular said he'd googled my email name and quoted things back at me he'd found which freaked me out completely and I took my profile off toot sweet.  
I can understand a rare but generous spirit wanting to help others once their own family is complete or if they've experienced conception difficulties in their own family, but a lot of the profiles seemed to me to be single men just wanting some sort of 'contact' with a lot of women, or getting off on the fact they were spreading their sperm widely.  Weird. Again IMO!  
Anyway, good luck with Brno, shame you can't go out now.
RLxxx


----------



## bingbong

Fraggles thanks for the fridge suggestion, I had already looked at Argos and some people love them but quite a few say that one day their fridge stopped working, which obviously wouldn't be good for meds. Anyway, I think that you are right and it's the best option. And hopefully mine won't break down! 

I've just started looking into scans, and of course that isn't as simple as it should be! I've emailed a few places to get prices, but it looks like most of them only scan at set times of the day, and not for very long. I was hoping I could go before or after work but that might not work, and none seem to open on a Sunday. AAggghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!  

Fraggles, can I ask how you worked out timings to go to Athens? 

RL, yes it is sooooo exciting!!! And agree about AI. I now consider myself to be something of an expert, and have found it all rather stressful. I've worked out what sites are better than others and what to avoid. I'm very pleased that I set up a hotmail account in the name of Bing Bong, meaning that no one knows my name. I have certainly had some interesting offers, one guy wanted to be my friend and another suggested I go visit him in Portugal and enjoy some sun while getting pg!!!   Some are clearly after sex, but some aren't (or so they say). I'm very wary and not sure about the whole thing and am trying to be really careful. Quite a few say that they are married which suprised me a little, and there seem to be a few Dr's out there to. But the thing is that it is all based on trust, they could be making it all up!! Have been talking to one guy more than anyone and he is suggesting meeting tomorrow or the day after   kind of scary when it comes to that. We would meet in a cafe so in public but it's still scary. What I'm thinking is that there is no way I could get to Reprofit every month so in between IUIs I could do AI. Am I crazy Tbh I'm feeling quite confused about AI and how I feel about it  


Bingbong x


----------



## RichmondLass

Bing - I would take someone with you to that meet.  Even if it is in public.  If his intentions are honest and he's done it before he won't mind. They can also ask any questions you forget to ask.

I didn't use my real name in my email nickname but it's an email I use for various 'junk' stuff so he'd found a posting of mine on net doctors asking about various fertility issues from when I tried to conceive with my ex and another posting on a site called 'drinking buddies' which I'd joined but not used when I was trying to meet more people socially locally after splitting with my ex.  Both fairly innocuous but very personal and I felt stalked and invaded!  I had no idea you could google postings on sites as I'd assumed they'd all be closed somehow. He said he wanted to check me out as he didn't want just anyone carrying his child.  A bit odd I felt as he wanted no contact and if he was that concerned could become a registered donor. I told the organiser how I felt and she did say he was one of their more reliable donors (he claimed to be a doctor too - how would you know?) but I still felt very, very unsettled by the whole thing. 

Having had a relationship with someone with mental health issues I realise how easy it is to basically lie and dupe people, and have them believe you are acting with the best of intentions when franky you're not!

The other thing is you are trusting them that they are 'clean'.  It's only their word for it - or a recent certificate from a clinic if that's possible (and you have to pay for it so they might be reluctant), that they don't have any STDs/HIV etc. Important even if you are doing AI and not NI.

Be safe
RLxxx


----------



## bingbong

RL now you have scared the   out of me! I don't know, it's all so confusing and scary and all I want is to be pg. It shouldn't have to be this hard (and I know that in the scale of hardness I am nowhere yet). No one I know outside of FF knows what I'm doing and I'm not going to tell them so taking someone isn't really an option. I don't know, you hear of people who have done AI and it all went great so it can happen. And absolutely I want them tested, a lot of them have tests already (or say they do), only one has said that he would want me tested for NI which isn't very good really. 

I'm wondering if I am strong enough to do this  

Bingbong


----------



## Fraggles

Bingbong,
Are you strong enough - the answer is most definitely yes it's just finding the right means to do it. Can't remember did you look at xytex and the other donor banks people have mentioned but I can't recall. Remember also that the price of diui at reprofit includes sperm so that is one option.

I had natural iui and I think you are doing medicated from memory but I used ovulating sticks purchased from amazon to figure what day of my cycle I ovulated as well as doing basal charts for a month. I then coordinated my time in Athens so that I arrived the day before I usually ovulated. Does that help?

F x


----------



## RichmondLass

Bing - maybe one of the ladies on here can go with you if you really want to go down that route.  I could?  It might be free but I would urge you to go down the sperm bank route/clinic donor if you possibly can afford it.  It's far safer.  

I didn't mean to frighten you but frankly, it is quite frightening.  Maybe you can find someone who's done that already and find out what precautions they took?    I just think it's all a bit dodgy.

RLxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Bing Bong,

Just wanted to suggest if you're worried about meeting up with these men, could you tell a friend that you're going on a blind date - tell them where/when and that you'll text when you're home again. That's what I used to do with my sister when she/I were doing the internet dating...so at least someone knows where you are and when you're home. I don't say this to scare you any further - I'm sure there will be no problems at all meeting in broad daylight in a public place....but just as an extra precaution  

And yes, you are def strong enough to do this...just take things one step at a time hun. It is that much harder when no one around you knows so you have to hide things etc, but not impossible 

I'm sure things will all work out...take care,
Suitcase
x


----------



## blueytoo

Bingbong, most of the people that do inseminations at home are using donors they have known and trusted for many years. It used to be something that a lot of lesbians did many years ago but most now opt for a clinic donor even so.

Even if they have test results showing negatives they are next to useless. HIV needs two tests six months apart but even then the day after the second test they could go out and have unprotected sex and contract HIV or something else. 

If you want to insems at home why not use sperm from a sperm bank that you know has been frozen inbetween the two tests and is therefore safe?

Don't forget that by not using a clinic donor you are also leaving yourself wide open to future legal claims with regards to parental responsibility etc

Suity has given you some great advice too.

Claire


----------



## Fraggles

You girls are fantastic with all your wise advice as it is giving me lots of ideas.

So could I save lots of money by going to a donor bank and inseminating at home or would you recommend that I go to a clinic? Would you suggest I go to a donor clinic or just use sperm provided when I have iui?

Would value your thoughts.

F x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Fraggles

I don;t think you can do insem's at home with sperm from a clinic. You can in the states but don't think its legal here...I might be wrong but my understanding was that you had to be with a licensed clinic. let me know if you find out otherwise as I'd love to do home insem's with clinic approved sperm. Am tempted to go on holiday to the states a few times to do it there, probably cheaper than a clinic   and you get a holiday!

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Some of the girls on the LGBT thread are also thinking and debating free sperm http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=103313.330

Having used a known donor ( and know his partner and their relationship well) seen his blood results etc I wouldn't feel happy using unknown fresh sperm from a non clinic supply- if you understand that!! . I think that there is so much trust not just in the donor but also his sexual behaviour/partners etc. I trusted my donor and still do.

would you go out and have unprotected sex with someone you hadn't met before if they said that they were 'clean' and you were never going to see them again. As RL says there are some odd folk out there. There are people who are very genuine and want to help (read the Lisa Saffron books from the gay press about motives to give sperm) others that want to spread their genes and then odd people- it only takes one who wants to spread disease/disgaree with single parents etc.

I would only do KD with a friend who I love and trust dearly and know that they are genuine and committed to the process. Many of the lesbians used friends or friends of friends etc

Lulu is right you can't get fresh sperm screend vis a clinic for home insems, only from places like fertility first/free sperm donors worldwide etc I think in the US you can though and BB is hoping to go Stateside

L x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

I think I'll be staying in Europe for my treatment.

With the local al-qaeda incident and the new imposed security I can't be doing with it taking even longer than it did before to get through immigration in the US. I know patience is a virtue.

F x


----------



## starbuck

I agree with Lulu - I don't think you can do home insem in the UK.   Sperm banks will only send vials to registered clinics  

Bingbong I was also too scared to use the donor sites and like you couldn't see how I could manage scans and IUI abroad and fit it around my job.  I remember how annoyed I was that it was so difficult to actually try once I had made my decision.  

One thing that may work better is if you tried unmedicated IUI.  Then if your cycle is regular you can be more sure when you ovulate each month and time the IUI better in advance (and you don't need any scans).   I had a clearblue monitor and it would have been great for timings on my natural cycle - but Clomid interferred with it (it found the peaks but not the highs which proceeded them).   For all my clomid cycles then I only ever had 1 follicle so it was only ever as likely to work as an unmedicated cycle.     I would ask Stepan though (if you haven't already) how he advises you to time a medicated cycle when they are so unpredictable.    How much notice do they need for IUI?  You could also use the clomid but still wait for your natural surge and then take a sickie and fly to Brno just for the next day.  

Sorry not sure if this helps - or just adds to the confusion!

Starbuck
x


----------



## blueytoo

You can also use the BCP and do medicated IUI to exactly time the IUI so you would know what time you would need off work in advance, exactly as if it were an IVF cycle. Stepan will do this at Reprofit. One scan on day 10 of your cycle and then he says he tends to do the IUI on day 12. 

So you would need one day off for day 10 scan, then you could fly to Brno that day or day 11 and come back a few days later. Or you could even go to Brno for day 10 scan and then you wouldn't be paying extra for a scan.

I forgot they changed the law to stop the import of sperm for home inseminations, sorry! It has been so many years since that was even a vague option for me as being fertile is a joke now and has been for years.

Claire xx


----------



## bingbong

Oh you lot are just so wonderful     I was about to have a melt down so took a few hours off from ff and watched some tv (and had some lovely texts), come back and read your lovely messages. I can't tell you how much better I feel, just knowing that you lot are there and thinking and caring and trying to calm me down!!  

Ok, I think that I am going to stop looking into AI at the moment, it's doing my head in and you lot clearly think that I should give it a miss. Not saying that I won't go back to it, but for now I'm going to focus on my IUI at Reprofit in Jan as I think that's as much as my little brain can handle    I think that AI was my backup plan, I don't have a high paying job so can't afford a lot of tx   It's a shame that we can't get sperm delivered to out home like in the US, and if I do go out there I will do that (if I haven't got pg before obviously). Might be worth a cheap flight to NY and a visit to xytex  

I feel a little   by my mini freak out, I feel like I haven't got far enough to come up against enough to justify one. 

Taking the bcp and then clomid sounds like a great idea. I really don't want to do unmedicated, I was told when I was 14 that I wouldn't get pg without something like clomid and although I don't believe that anymore I want to give myself the best chance that I can. I'll email Stepan tomorrow and ask about timings etc. I'm on cd7 today so can't do the bcp this cycle, but definately for the next one I will.

Thanks again everyone, I am really struggling not telling anyone and trying to work it all out in my head. I'd really be lost without you  

Bingbong x


----------



## sweet1

It is soooo confusing. I am in the same boat as Bing Bong.

I'm being a bit of a wuss and waiting to see how you all manage it before I go ahead.

Taking the BCP and Clomid sounds like a sure fire way of ensuring you ovulate at the right time. However, I would have thought the pill stuffed up ovulation for a good while as it can take weeks after coming off it to get PG can't it?

Sorry for my complete naivety. I've just never been on the pill (never had enough sex to warrant going on it tbh )

One final note - Bing, i have als considered these sites but after much thought i really don't think I would dare unless i really got to know the person first. And that takes time, which as we know is precious. Unless I got so completely broke and desperate I would try anything just to get pg. But I would equate it to going out, getting drunk and having a one night stand with a random. just my opinion. 

I would like to have a Reprofit buddy so I hope you figure something out. I hope I do too. I'm trying to pluck up courage to call Stepan at the moment.

SA x

edited - double post. Sorry!


----------



## Jammy J

HI all, I have been reading all these posts, (its allI seem to do these days!!)
I must say it is nice that there are a few of us in exactly the same boat at the moment and trying to figure out which is the best way to proceed etc being novices at this game.

I have decided my first round will be at my clinic which is so local to me, I will speak to the clininc but I think I will order 3 viles of sperm so hopefully this will be enough for 3 goes at IUI, maybe one natural and then a couple medicated, Ill run this by the clinic, Im not sure who actually makes the final decision on this though??

If this doesnt work, fingers crossed it will though as I will already be broke by this stage ill move on to reprofit and poss IVF, being 40 in April I really dont have time on my side to mess around.

Keep the updates on reprofit coming in case I have a change of mind.

Bingbong - stepan told me to have the scan here on day 10, then text him results and depending on these he will say whether to fly over or not, if so the IUI will be day 12/13... It seems scans alone here can be about £140 which again bumps the cost up.
I think but not 100% ure the IUI cost here includes scans, i need to check this but I am really hoping it does for 700 pounds!!

Take care all JAH


----------



## Mifi

Hi ladies

Happy new year   

Well the 2010 ball has started rolling for me as next Thursday I meet with the consultant to order my next 6 vials of sperm from Cryos and as soon as AF arrives thats it back on that rollarcoaster again   I have such butterflies and am feeling pretty terrified   Just realised that this will be my 10th tx cycle and the 1st one in 2010 so hoping its a good omen   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Annaleah

FM - I'll have my 10 fingers crossed for you  
Annaleah x


----------



## bingbong

FM here's hoping that ten will be your lucky number     hopefully your recent rooting around in there will have stirred things up for you    

I'm happy today as the clearblue fertility monitor said today that I'm in high fertility, which on cd11 is right on time I think. Hopefully it'll go to peak in the next day or two and I'll have to resist asking some random on the tube on Monday morning if he wants to impregnate me   Speaking of random guys I got an email from someone who had seen my posting about AI saying that he might be able to help but before that could I please explain the reasons why I have been unable to find a partner as he felt that he needed to know what is wrong with me before agreeing that I should be a mother!! I haven't responded to any AI related emails since my little wobble the other day but was tempted to reply to this one  



Bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM,   that No. 10 is your lucky number  

Bingbong, how rude of that bloke to assume that there is something wrong with you because you don't have a partner . 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RichmondLass

BB my point exactly.  Nutters the lot of them.
RLxx


----------



## bingbong

Fraggles that did make me laugh!!   You are right though and I too cheer for us singles ttc   

And yes, that guy clearly has issues, but I do belive that there are some decent guys out there somewhere willing to do AI. Only thing is how to find them! 

Bingbong x


----------



## sweet1

BingBong it's probably the same nutjob I was in contact with earlier this year who scarpered when I said I didn't want to do NI!


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Annaleah, Bingbong & Lou-Anne I too   that 10 is my lucky number    

Huge    to all 

Trying to sort out my finances tonight or I should say lack of them    I just dont know where im going to find the funds for my next lot of tx. I have 2 choices   get a loan or sell my car. I dont really want to do either    its just so hard isnt it.

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## cocochanel1

Hi, I am seriously contemplating a return to IUI as IVF has not worked for me and it seems that the IVF drugs adversly affect my conception environment. I have discussed at length with several clinics (Wessex, Lister, Bridge, Professor Franks) and all are in agreement that IUI could be a way forward for me. They also think IVF should be attempted again but are all in disagreement regarding the protocol. In the first instance I think we would attempt natural IUI with new (super) donor sperm. 
Could anyone help me with pricing for natural IUI? Also for those who have investigated Reprofit where do you have your scans for IUI? Stepan emailed me to say that IUI is 100 Euro's. 
Thanks, Coco xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Coco, I hope that your return to IUI will be the way forward for you, and bring you your much wanted baby #2.

With regard to the price of natural IUI, I am with Birmingham Womens and it is going to cost me £752 inc donor sperm, which I believe is quite good compared to tx in say London. The only trouble has been the wait for the sperm as they don't allow you import. 

I'm sure that someone will be along shortly with a price for tx in other areas.

Good luck!!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

hi coco

natural at my clinic is £560 then you have to pay the sperm and HFEA cost

x


----------



## bingbong

Blimey Lou-Ann that is cheap   LWC is £850 just for the sperm!!!

Coco, yes Reprofit is 100 euros for IUI, another 100 for sperm but I'm not sure if it's super sperm!   If you are going to import there you might find people to share shipping. For IUI there Stepan likes you to have a scan on day ten and IUI on day 12, there are heaps of places in London to get scans and I'm sure that you will find someone where you live to do it. The price varies a lot here, normally about £60-100. I've found a gynaecologist who will do it for £60, so maybe you can find one with a scanner there to do it. 

The problem with going abroad is timings, I'm not sure how regular your cycle is but mine varies by a few days which makes it hard to know when to go out. If it was more regular you could easily arrange to go overnight for basting.

Good luck,
Bingbong x

p.s. I agree it is quiet on here, but a few of the normally regular posters haven't been posting much so that might be why.


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys  

Can someone enlighten me with what this new super   is please   

If it is high motility the clinic I use have advised me that for IUI a motility of 20 to 30 is adequate and anything above that is more expensive and the gain very minimal if anything so its not worth the added expense   My consultant also advised me that if you are going to have the expense of IUI the best protocol and sucess rate is to use super ovulation with low dose stims. Even though I am very sensitive to the drugs and need careful monitoring he still advises against natural cycles. I know every consultant has diferent opinions but I just thought you may wish to hear this one  

My next lot of sperm should be ordered tomorrow and AF due around the 20th so all systems go again for me    I still book back and cant believe I am back at this stage again embarking on my 10th tx cycle  

Next week we are having a mini FF meet. I am soooo excited that eventually this has happened and I will be able to meet other FF   We have agreed that as long as strict confidentiality is met it will be ok. That is as long as none of us already know each other   it can be pretty hard when you live on a small island. The amount of times I have been sitting in the waiting room of the clinic and seen people that I know - cringing how im going to explain this  

So gutted its back to work already tomorrow    weekends are just not long enough  

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## bingbong

Hi FM, that's great that you are going to an FF meet, it really made such a difference to me having met up with a few lovely FFers. Would be funny if you know some of them.  

Interesting what your consultant says. Can I ask what stims you are going to be using? As for the super sperm, I'm not really sure where that started. Xytex do (or did, I'm not sure if they still do) some donors with extra sperm count, that you had to pay extra for. A few weeks ago we had a discussion about super sperm if you look back. As you say after a certain level it may well not make any difference but i guess that it's nice to know that you are using good stuff! Apparently some clinics in the UK have said that the xytex sperm is a lot better quality than UK sperm.

Hopefully we will be on the 2ww together   I really hope that this is the one for you FM   

Bingbong x


----------



## cocochanel1

FM, I was using the term 'super' sperm in a wishful way because the donor sperm I have used to date has been rubbish so the next batch I buy will be the best I can find!  

xxx


----------



## sweet1

Bingbong could you please pm me the details of the place that does the cheap scan too? Many thanks xx


----------



## Mifi

Coco silly me!!   ha ha    

Bingbong the stims I use is Gonal-F and pregnol for trigger. I usually inject 75iu for 10 days before my follies are ready, sometimes I am lucky enough to have two follies so it ups my chances   

Love FM XXXXXXXX


----------



## bingbong

There was a super sperm discussion a few weeks ago, it seems to be a term that comes up suprisingly often  

I'm going to be using 100mg of clomid, I'm also hoping for two follies to up my chances! But as it's unknown I'm a little worried that I'll have too many. I'm going to be very nervous when I get my day10 scan done!!

Bingbong x


----------



## cocochanel1

Please can someone send me details of cheap scans too. Thanks, Coco xxx


----------



## bingbong

I don't know why I didn't post the details in the first place, hardly a secret especially as I found his name on another FF thread!

He's based near Great Portland Street I think (I contacted quite a few so got confused!), he only works in London for a few days a month I think as he could only scan me 5 days in London (and that doesn't fit with my dates), not sure where he is the rest of the time but maybe he is somewhere more convenient for those who don't live in London.

If you google his name Dr Michal Samberger you will find his website. 

Hope that helps  

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

http://www.thebirthcompany.co.uk/fees.html
the birth company is cheap as well, not sure what the other charges.
L x


----------



## cocochanel1

Help. Having spent the last year having IVF I've completely forgotten how to do an IUI! So, first decision is which clinic - in terms of logistics the Wessex is by far the easiest for me and will cost £750 excluding the sperm. 

I'm having natural IUI so don't need to worry about drugs.

Next thing to do is buy some sperm.  I think I plan to use Xytec. Does anyone know how much it will cost me to import to the UK? How many vials should I import?
In the back of my mind I am thinking that perhaps I should consider Reprofit if I am to have up to 6 IUIs but I can't quite work how how I would split the sperm between the Wessex and Reprofit?
If Reprofit charge 100Euros for IUI + sperm how much extra would I spend on scans in the run up to the IUI and flights? Would I need to stay overnight or could I do it in a day?
Do you buy enough sperm for 6 tries or just 3? Will I have to pay a pregnancy slot?

Sorry for so many questions. I hope you can help. If I go with the Wessex my set up appointment is on Monday so have left it all a bit late - think I have been in denial!!

How is everyone else?
THANKS, Coco xxx


----------



## blueytoo

Coco - Xytex shipping fee is around $585-600, you'll need to contact them for the exact cost at the moment.  You would need one vial per IUI cycle. If you order from Xytex you apparently don't have to pay for a pregnancy slot but from most other sperm banks you will.

Reprofit will allow you to ship and store sperm there in advance of any treatment. 

At Reprofit if you fly in to Brno you wouldn't be able to do it in a day as the flight doesn't land there until the 4.40pm and the same flight comes back out to the UK presumably as the return flight leaves at 5.05pm. You would need to stay one night. Flights at the moment for one adult are coming out as £113.44 if you don't want to check any luggage in, it will be extra if you do.

If you are doing a natural cycle then it is worth considering having a scan on day 7 and day 10, as if you need to abandon it would be wise to know to do so on day 7 rather than later on day 10, so with the Birth Company that would be £50 per scan according to their website so £100 total.

I don't think any of the experts would recommend 6 natural tries, I think they tend to say 3 natural or 6 medicated (injectables not clomid though)

Hope that helps hun

Claire xxx


----------



## cocochanel1

Feisty, as ever you are a star - thanks. When I add up the Reprofit costs (100E IUI + flight 114 + hotel 100 + scans 200 (include travel to London) + extras 100? = ~ 600) it isn't much cheaper than going to The Wessex (745 all inclusive except sperm) - I think?

Re natural IUI I have assumed that the stats are the same as natural conception? hence thinking about 6.. purely because the drugs have had such a catastrophic effect on my health during treatment so I'm wondering if I wouldn't be better off trying naturally. Do you think this is crazy logic?

xxx


----------



## bingbong

Coco flights can be a lot cheaper than that. I'm paying about £70 all in (including Ryan Air's very annoying extras for actually paying with a card that people use rather than one that no one has heard of) and Cem said she flew for £8 once. It all depends but I guess that it is a bit of a gamble. But doesn't sound like you will save that much to make it worth it.

As for medicated or not why not try natural and see how it goes and then go from there? I know that a lot of people are ok on a low dose of clomid but can't take anything more than that.



Bingbong x


----------



## blueytoo

Coco - I got that flight figure by doing a random week day from next week. If they do a sale for when you want to go it will be less.

Costings for Reprofit would be - 100 euros for IUI + 100 euros for sperm = £179.46
Two scans = £100 (I can travel to London for £25 off-peak on train & always got the fare for all my Lister appointments, so am sure you could too as you're closer!)
Flight - £114
Hotel (Grand - one night next week) - £43.00 including breakfast

Total would be £436.96

I don't know how much Wessex charge for sperm but whether you go with them or Xytex it seems like once you add the sperm costs in Reprofit will save you quite a lot.

No I don't think your no meds is crazy logic hun with your history. Maybe 3 natural and then 3 with clomid might be worth considering. If you have a scan on day 7 on a natural cycle, you will quickly find out how many follicles you are making.

Claire xx


----------



## Jammy J

Hi Coco

The Agora in Hove is £695 for IUI so a little less than your other option, for now I am thinking along the same lines as you, once you factor in all the additional costs and time off work needed the difference is not such a huge amt, and what with the Agora being 5 mins from me it is much more convenient and worth paying the extra for, I can literally pop out in my lunch break!  I am going to try there first and will probably order enough sperm for 3 goes, I will prob have nantural IUI also and am 39, I'll find out more on Monday though at my apt.
Where abouts do you live, I am not sure how far Hove would be for you?

I have just contacted Xytec, they are ok for me to order through them but I need to check first that the Agora will accept sperm from them, I know previously they mentioned they like to use the ESB.  Xytec confirmed you do not need to pay the pregnancy slot so it definately works out cheaper to order from there than ESB.  

Hope this helps with your decision making,
JAH x


----------



## cocochanel1

Thanks Jah - do you think we could share shipping costs? My clinic is Southampton so about 100 miles from Hove but I wonder if they would charge a little extra for two drops but half of the total would still be a lot less?? When are you buying it? I plan to purchase this weekend or early next week. xxx


----------



## Jammy J

Hi Coco
Where are you ordering from, ESB or Xytec?  I'm sure we can work out something, my apt is on monday so I cant order before that but will do very soon after, just want to make sure I order the right stuff etc and they definately recommend IUI for me, wouldnt it need to go to the same address though?? Anything to help bring the costs down would work for me.. 
JAH x


----------



## cocochanel1

not sure re address - they may do us a cheaper price for a delivery to two uk clinics as I guess the bulk of the prices is the flight - we could ask - the main thing would be to ensure we each get the right sperm!
why are your clinic recommending IUI?
xxx


----------



## Jammy J

Hi, I am pressuming they will still recommend IUI, they did 6 months ago when I was with my x boyfriend as results all seemed to be ok and they seem to think this is worth a shot, no reason really why it shouldnt work, (fingers crossed) due to finances though I need to discuss it with them monday in depth to see if this is still the best option for me, cant afford to spend the money if it is better for me to go down IVF route, Sometimes I do think though if it didnt happen after 18 months with x, really what is the difference with IUI?? What would you do if in my shoes, no previous treatment but hsg, bloods etc all ok, 40 in April, IUI or IVF ??
Do you think you will order from ESB or Xytec? I need to check with my clinic if they will accept from Xytec before I can make my decision.
Agreed, we would need to ensure we both get the right sperm but I am sure they have done this type of thing before so could work out something for us..


----------



## lulumead

Hi Jah

I know only you can choose but I wish I had done medicated IUI's and not bothered with natural.  The success rates go up much more and from all the nosey-ing about I've done it seems pretty rare for natural to work most IUI success seems to be from medicated.

IVF rates are higher but I know I needed to have tried IUi before moving onto that, after all someone has to be the percentage that is successful, so why not you  

xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Jah, just had a thought - maybe we could share enhanced profile access? It is $165 for 3 months. 
Have you bought already or are you waiting to see what the clinic says?

In terms of route, it could be something amiss with your ex as to why it hasn't worked in 18 months? I agree with Lulu in terms of stats being better with medicated IUI. The only reason I'm not doing medicated is I over respond to the drugs and because I have polycystic ovaries they have in the past been counter productive. I have had a child easily naturally so I know I could do it 6 years ago, I just don't know if I can do it naturally at 39...... For me also we think I could have been using dud sperm so it is worth a shot at natural with decent sperm xx


----------



## Jammy J

Good thinking Coco, Im up for that, have not joined yet as I am not sure if the Agora will accept sperm from them, will need to wait until monday to find that out.
Maybe I will push for medicated, do you know if it bumps the cost up more?? x


----------



## bingbong

Jah it depends what stimming drugs you are using, clomid is pretty cheap but I think someone said that gonal f for IUI is about £200, then you need the trigger shot which I think most clinics sell for around the £25. Someone will surely correct me if I'm wrong  

SweetSA may be up for sharing the profil access.

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Pregnyl is about £8 a shot cheap


----------



## Annaleah

Jah - I've used gonal-f for IUI but only a low dose (37.5iu daily) so a 300 iu pen does for the whole tx and i've found it pretty cheap to order from central homecare (£69 for a 300iu pen).  I was on a very low dose because of PCOS - i think most clinics recommend a higher daily dose for most women (75 -150 I think).  For trigger shot, as JJ1 says, Pregnyl is very cheap as it is half the dose of the other preparation used (Ovitrelle).

Perhaps phone around a few places to compare prices.
Annaleah xx


----------



## sweet1

Def up for sharing Xytex profile access - but how would it work - would we share login and password or something? Please PM me if easier to sort out that way.

Funny to think I could be choosing my baby's dad within the next couple of weeks lol.


----------



## bingbong

oooh, I like being wrong if it means that things are cheaper!

The way I looked at it Jah is that although the drugs cost more they also increase the chances and so you might need less goes, which would save a lot more iykwim? It will be interesting to hear what the clinic says.

Bingbong x


----------



## Jammy J

Thankyou ladies for your help and advice, i'll keep you all posted what the clinic says.
Counselling session today so thats todays challange!!

JAH x


----------



## bingbong

Fraggles the birth company on Harley Street is good or there is a guy who is based near great portland street called Michal Samberger, if you google him you get his website. He's cheap but can't do many days in London.

Bingbong x


----------



## bingbong

Harley Street is Bond Street or Regent's Park. Great Portland Street station is I assume the closest to Great Portland Street. Harley Street is off Oxford Street behind John Lewis so is quite central, not sure what end of the street it is, quite a long street but still easy walking.

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

http://www.thebirthcompany.co.uk/contact-us.html

Here is a the map for the birth company,
Regents Park and Baker St are the nearest tubes for Harley St- Great Portland is about 5 mins walk and Oxford St is a bit further and the Birth Company is at the Marylebone Rd end of Harley street but even so only a short walk- 10-15 (for me!!) mins walk from Oxford Circus

But they are also really easy to get to by bus from Kings Cross or Euston- the 205, 30,18 from outside the stations etc


----------



## blueytoo

I've always walked from Marylebone Station to Harley Street, takes 10 minutes, Baker Street would be a few minutes less.


----------



## Annaleah

Fraggles, 
I know i'm not replying on the thread you posted...I can't seem to post your quote from the newbies thread across to this one.  I don't know what to advise and it sounds like a pain that work commitments mean you may have to delay until April.  Your post did make me think of a few things though..hope it's ok to share... 

I was told by 2 UK clinics that they didn't want me having HSG or HyCoSy (which is the one I had) in the same cycle as I was plannng tx - i'm not sure why or if this is was incorrect practice

The other thing that would be a consideration for me, though not everyone will agree with me and is just a thought, is whether you would be  planning for your treatment to include follicle tracking scans and bloods around time of ovulation so that IUI can be timed accordingly. For my treatment I worried about having IUI without much monitoring as there would be so many unknowns e.g. not knowing if there's a mature follicle etc...I just didn't like the thought of spending money 'shooting in the dark' as I saw it ...because there would be so many unknowns that could account for tx failure which could easily be remedied with more medical knowledge of what's going on inside.

Don't know if that helps, but I wish you well with your decision, Annaleah xx


----------



## bingbong

Fraggles I also wondered about having IUI in the same cycle as an HSG, maybe you could check that out as that might make your mind up for you. The flights are expensive! Is that with Ryan Air? I think af is going to show early so would have to either cancel or re-book so I'm hoping it won't be at that price! 

It's so hard to know what to do, especially when you are going to have to wait until April, although maybe your cycle will work another month so you can go over the weekend. Anyway, I know that when I am trying to decide something like this I just want someone else to tell me what to do, I wish that I could do that   good luck.

How are the other IUIers?

Bingbong x


----------



## cocochanel1

Hi girls, how is everyone?

I am on day 2 of my natural IUI cycle. I'm just finalising donor sperm and wondering about timing of the IUI. I remember reading that IUI timing is critical. Please can someone remind me how this works? I will be scanned from day 10 and am also going to use my monitor but because of poly cystic ovaries I tend to have higher LH which means it can be tricky to detect the surge. I would appreciate your advice.
Thank you,
Coco xxx


----------



## lulumead

hi coco

When I did IUI, I did my temp everyday, and peed on ovulation sticks.  I would imagine the scans will be the easier way to determine, are you using a trigger injection to help with timing?
x


----------



## Teela

Hi Coco

I did 3 natural IUI's basically scan and bloods on day 10 and then clinic phoned me in afternoon and told me either to come back next
day for another scan or the day after that, depends on size of follies and blood results.
This can continue for some time, however I was always basted day 13 or 14, so normally only went back once or twice. When they ring
they gave me a time for trigger and then time to go back to clinic for insemm.

Good luck hope all goes well

Teela
x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Well I had my baseline scan and bloods today and all is well so I have started stimming so all systems go!!!!!!     are in transit and should arrive Monday   Praying cycle 10 in 2010 works       so it can be my last (well until I try for number 2   ) feeling very nervous already  

Coco we will probably be on the 2WW together        

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## going it alone

Hi
I took clomid due to irregular (long) cycle but I scanned every few days from day 10, then peed on OPK every day. When there was a surge I was basted that day, along with a pregnyl trigger shot, and then I went back for a second basting the next day.
Love to all
Sam x


----------



## bingbong

FM that's great news, congrats on getting started. Hopefully it is the last cycle for you (until you return for a sibling that is).  

I think I had my first hot flush in the night last night, woke up all hot and sweaty but it didn't last long.

GIA I'm hoping that my first IUI is as successful as yours was!!

bingbong x


----------



## going it alone

Bingbong - I hope everyone is. x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, welcome back to the IUI thread. I hope that this change in tx brings you your little one #2   

FM, I hope that your   has arrived and you are getting ready for your last cycle (with the exception of returning for a sibling of course)  

Bingbong, I know you're posting on the other thread now, but wanted to wish you luck for your tx too   

I should be having my first IUI this week too, all depending on when I get my LH surge. I'll be okay so long as I don't get my surge on Saturday morning, so I'm   I will get it on Friday or Sunday, otherwise I'll have to wait till next month.

Good luck to all 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

that's great news Lou-Ann!!! I really hope that your surge appears on the right day    hopefully we will share the 2ww together  

bingbong x


----------



## cocochanel1

Thank you Lou-Ann. Yes I really hope this change of tack with work.

Teela & Sam, thanks for the info.

Bingbong, FM, Teela and Lou-Ann - good luck with your respective cycles. Is anyone else doing IUI with us at the moment? 

FM, may I ask if you are doing IUIs because of your PCOS like me (PCO) (that sounds like someone out of Star Wars     'CP3O' is that right??) 

Coco xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Lou-Ann - Great news xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lou-Ann            so pleased you are getting going, can't wait to see you on the 2WW thread    You so deserve it after all this time, really hope you are one of the first time lucky ladies!    PMA hun, PMA!  

Coco   @ Star Wars.  Good luck with IUI    

FM, hope it's your lucky number 10 too    

Good luck everyone
Jovi x


----------



## some1

LouAnn - so pleased you are finally getting going!  Hope your surge stays clear of Saturday.  I remember having stress over that at ACU too.  Are they still being really strict about just doing one ovulation test per day and having to ring early in the morning?  

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Ladies  

Jovi, I can't wait to be able to go over to the 2ww board, shortly followed by the bumps board   PMA  

Some1, yes, they are still going by the one ovulation test per day and the early morning phone call with tx the following day, unless surge is on Sunday then its an early morning call on the Monday with tx that day.

Hope all our other IUI ladies are okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## cocochanel1

Lou-Ann - good luck - how exciting! Are you doing natural or medicated?

I am doing test sticks too and almost daily scans I think/hope and then a trigger. I'm taking my temp too but not 100% confident with tracking yet.
Coco xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Coco, good luck to you too . 

I'm starting off with a natural cycle, so just going on the LH surge sticks. 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

Good luck lou-ann, coco, full moon and bingbong   

I am doing one final natural IUI cycle (which should be due around about next weds/thurs). Really hoping this is the one !!  

So will hopefully have a very ful 2ww board, with lots of bfp's for us all to start 2010!!

Love and luck to all, Krissi  x


----------



## bingbong

I don't remember there being this many people having IUI, let alone all at the same time   as you said Krissi, lets hope that it's a bumper BFP crop  

Stepan has told me to trigger 15 hours before basting, I thought that it should be more like 30 so am a bit worried. Anyone got any thoughts?

Bingbong x


----------



## Teela

Good luck to all the IUI iers   

BB my triggers have all been 36-40 hrs pre insemm, but I never got close to pregnant,  i'm sure Stepan
knows what he's doing  

Teela
x


----------



## cocochanel1

BB I was thinking the same thing - there are a lot of us doing IUI! I'm the oldest boo hoo. 
Krissi, good luck to you too, our IUI will be about the same day.
I've just had a really bad migraine and had to take lots of pain killers, does anyone know if this will have compromised egg quality? If so I might delay a month. Uh
Coco xxx


----------



## upsydaisy

Hi Bingbong

My successful trigger shot was exactly 15 hours before IUI.  Lots and lots of      

Upsy
xxx


----------



## bingbong

yay upsy, feel much better ffor hearing that!

Bb x


----------



## cocochanel1

Hi please can someone tell me how long the trigger shot should be before IUI? What is the optimal window?
Does anyone know if the migraine pain killers (codeine/ paracetamol/ anti sickness/ triptans) I've used this week will have interefered with egg quality? It was a v bad migraine! UH. Thanks, Coco xxxx


----------



## blueytoo

Coco - I've replied about the IUI window on the Abroadies thread hun. Don't worry your pain killers cannot affect your egg quality because the eggs that will be released this month was made 3 months ago and in any event eggs aren't affected by those drugs   

Claire xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Feisty, thanks for the info. My clinic have said 36 hours. It is confusing isn't it with clinics all having various protocols. I don't understand it.

Girls, I'm thinking about delaying a month. This migraine knocked me out for the best part of a week and I have taken a tonne of pain killing drugs. Although the drugs probably won't have done any damage I feel in a way it defeats the 'drug-free' cycle ethos. I am on day 8 and have to decide by tomorrow. Clinic are fine with me postponing if that is what I choose to do, I guess I just feel a bit disappointed. I'm determined natural IUI will work so want to give it the very best chance and don't want to waste anymore money. 
I have to decide tomorrow!!!!!!! I just don't know what to do!
Coco xxx


----------



## blueytoo

Coco - on my last IUI, whilst already on the train to London for the IUI, I suddenly came down with a really bad fluey cold during the 3 hour journey. When I got there the nurse said to me that it probably wouldn't work as I was ill but it was up to me. I did go ahead but then almost immediately regretted it! I got a BFN and of course naturally thought it was because I had been so ill. I wouldn't do it again unless I was physically 100%. 

So if it were me I'd postpone until next month. But I'd maybe take the opportunity to go and get scanned and see how your follies were doing seeing as it's a natural cycle.

  hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

coco hope that you are feeling better, I am one of those who never abandons an IVF cycle when suggested liek not evnough follies, as I always think I have started so I will finish it and maybe there is a chance!  but hey here I am still babyless.

L x


----------



## cocochanel1

Hi Girls. I've decided to delay by a month. I still don't feel 100% after my migraine and I am day 10 tomorrow. 

So, I'll wait 4 weeks by which time I will be fighting fit and also will have been on my super healthy diet and fitness plan for a few weeks and will have had more acupuncture etc so feel that my chances will be that much greater. 

How is everyone today?

Coco xxx


----------



## cocochanel1

By the way this is what my clinic have said re timing:

'Ovulation occurs around 42 hours after the trigger is given but we want the sperm to be in place by 36 hours as this is associated with the best success.  So trigger is given anything from 24-36 hours pre IUI.'


Coco xxx


----------



## starbuck

My clinic said ovulation was 24-36 hours after trigger (although I never believed this) !    Seems clinics can't agree on anything.  Adds to the frustration of tx.  

Delaying a month sounds wise Coco - I think its important you feel ready for your cycle to give you the best chance of success.  Good luck.

Starbuck
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

coco sorry to hear that you've been unwell and had to delay but best to be in the best of health
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, hope that you are feeling better after your migraine  . I'm sure the next 4 weeks will fly by and you'll be fighting fit for your tx 

I got my surge this morning, so its all go for my first tx tomorrow (which is also my Dad's birthday, though he doesn't know about tx). I'm not sure what time as I've got to ring first thing tomorrow morning. Just got the mammoth task of shaving my legs this afternnon now   !!

Krissi, Teela, FM are you having tx this week too ?

(An excited   ) Lou-Ann x


----------



## Jammy J

Hi Lou-Ann
Just wanted to say good luck for your treatment tomorrow, are you having natural IUI?
Fingers crossed for you, JAH


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou Ann how exciting i hope that all goes well with the cycle
L x


----------



## bingbong

Lou-Ann that's so exciting!!! I hope that all goes really well tomorrow and that you are first time lucky   

It's great how many of us are having IUI at the moment  

bingbong x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

Congrats on joining the 2ww bingbong (been thinking about you lots the last few days) hope its first time luck for you!

Hope all goes well tomorrow Lou-Ann and a bfp to follow.

Should hopefully be joining you in the next few days - going for scan tomorrow which will be cd-11 - prob have treatment on weds on thursday (based on previous months)

Take care all, hoping for a bumper crop of bfp's this month, Love Krissi  x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks for the well wishes ladies 

BingBong, I'll do you a deal - you start the run of BFP's on the 11th and I'll quite happily take the baton off ya, then pass it on to Krissi 

Krissi, hope your scan goes well tomorrow 

Jah, yes I am doing a natural cycle 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

thanks Krissi   I really hope that this is the one for you    let us know how the scan goes.

Lou-Ann you have a deal!!!!! That would be fab to get a bfp and pass it onto you  and then Kriss and GIA2 and everyone else having tx  

bingbong x


----------



## Sima

Good luck for tomorrow Lou Ann


----------



## Damelottie

Lou Ann


----------



## RedRose

Hi all, just popping on quick to wish Lou-Ann the very best of luck for tomorrow and for your 2ww, can't type much as have a very fat and affectionate Bengal ( Sugar ) clamped to my arm, but hope your patience is rewarded quickly Lou-Ann, everything crossed for you xx


----------



## lulumead

Hope all goes well tomorrow Lou-Ann.

Lots of love to all the iui-er's seems to be a lot of action on here at the moment  

xx


----------



## Felix42

Lou Ann, wishing you lots of  for tomorrow. It'll be great to see you on the 2ww. 

Coco, so sorry that you've had to postpone but sounds a good idea. I was told that I shouldn't have my migraine medication during treatment and you definitely won't have been at your best with all that going on. 
 for next month. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## starbuck

Good luck for tomorrow Lou-Ann.

Starbuck
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck for tomorrow Lou-Ann     xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Teela

All the best Lou-Ann, hoping its your time   

Teela
x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Wow its so busy on here!   Hope all goes well Lou -Ann   

I have been stimming for 9 days now and so far so gd   had a scan on fri which showed 1 follie at 14mm so my next scan is Tues and will have iui done on Thurs   will be my first with the new     so I    that this is going to be THE one        Had a pain in my right side which is where my follie is so im hoping im not ovulating early     if it carries on I may call the clinic in the morning and request an earlier scan  

Dreading work tomorrow  I hate Mondays   

Huge     to all

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

FM I really really hope that this is the cycle for you -  you have been through so much hun
L x


----------



## bingbong

FM that's great news! I hope that the pain goes away. Really hope that this is the one for you.

LA, thinking of you today.

Bingbong x


----------



## IceQueen

Good luck today Lou Ann!

IQ
x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

Well went for my scan today (am cd11) and got a very pleasent surprise - 2 dominant follies (even though its a non medicated cycle!!) each measuring 16mm    Lining also looking good. Now feeling really hopeful for this cycle. Please oh please let this be the one   

How was tx Lou Ann?

& how goes the 2ww BB?

          Love to all, Krissi  xx


----------



## bingbong

Wow Krissi that is great news!!! When are you going to have the IUI? Are you going to do a trigger shot?

Lou-Ann I've been thinking of you all day, hope that things went well and you are joining me on the 2ww thread  

Krissi I hate the 2ww already!!! I just wish that I could take a quick peek and see what's going on inside   work today was good as it made me think about something else, well, some of the time, I still found myself thinking about it when I should've been listening to someone talking! 

bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Aww thanks for all the good luck wishes, they mean a lot 

Well, after thinking that I wouldn't get to the clinic because of the traffic (caused by the snow), followed by a 2 hour wait when I got to the clinic, I have now had my first round of tx   . The nurse had bother getting the catheter through the cervix, but we got there in the end and apparently my little soldiers are great little swimmers!! Now, I'm going over to the 2ww board for my first official post  

Krissi, great news re your scan  

Fm, hope that your scan goes well tomorrow  

Love and good luck to all

Lou-Ann x


----------



## sweet1

Well done Lou-Ann, I am itching to get going myself.

My mum made a really sweet and shocking offer to me yesterday as I have been worrying a lot over how I will afford all of this, as I really didn't want to be in the situation of having to go back to work when the baby was six weeks old or something. She basically said she's been thinking about it long and hard and decided I could move back with her and stay at home with the baby for a year, sell my flat and keep the deposit for when I do finally go back.

Now, this might be some people's idea of hell, but to me just hearing that was a lifesaver, and made me realise that there was always a part of me 'holding back' from starting tx because I was so worried about finances. But I do get along with my mum so well, and although it has taken her a long time to get to this stage, I know now she is behind me 100 per cent. She even went so far as to go and buy a soft toy in M&S for my non-existent future baby!

So the long and the short of it is, although some might see it as a backwards step, or ca't imagine anything worse, for me it's a huge relief and feels like a huge support to know I will have that option. And now I just want to start tx.

t's so frustrating not being able to get going because of work and timings. I'm feeling so tired and stressed today because of a last minute rush to get a ticket issued in time at work for someone and I just want to be focusing on getting pg now. I don't even know when my next period will be so can't even arrange swaps at work to give me the right days off. I just want to start and don't know how to do it. How has everyone else with a full time job managed? I could chuck a sickie but my company then make you have an interview when you go back, and that would make me stress out and feel guilty.

Sorry for my rant - I am really feeling very greatful and positive at the moment and can finally envisage this happening, and I'm nervous like everyone else I suppose.

Love to everyone (and sorry if this isn't in the right place)


----------



## Damelottie

Sweet SA - what a fabulous offer from your mum  . I think its a wonderful idea - particularly as you get on so well. Lovely for bubs too - to have his/her grandma around so much. That can be a lovely special relationship.

I stayed with my parents quite a lot during my pregnancy and for approx 8 weeks after Alfie was born. Mum and I became much closer than we had for years and it was a lovely special time.

Nice to have some pressure off with the finances. xxx


----------



## lulumead

oooh good luck Krissi...just realised the 2WW board is about to be full of IUI-er's.

My tubes were all good so looks like I will be back on here soon.

Sweet SA: thats a lovely offer.  My mum is giving up work to be childcare 3 days a week which will help massively and make it affordable for me....if I get that far  

xx


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Thanks JJ1, Lou-Ann and Bingbong and all of you for your well wishes they mean so much and help keep me going   

Krissi 2 follies unmedicated thats fab    I really hope this will be the one for you    

Lou-Ann huge congrats on being PUPO hopefully I will be joining you very soon   

SweetSA that was so lovely of your mum   hopefully you can fully relax into tx now and get that BFP    I have really struggled with my mum through this   she isnt particularly negative but she has never been positive or supportive either     I think she prefers to ignore what im doing hoping I will eventually change my mind or something    I know if she was more supportive it would help me a lot - psychologically anyway   but I know that she probably wont be ok about it until the baby is here   I've just had to learn that this is the way she is   I dont go to her for emotional support I never have done.

Lulu glad your tubes are good so you can can started again    

   to all sorry if i missed anyone  

Had a stinking headache for two days now   anyone got some remendies to suggest   paracetomal isnt touching it and I nearly had to go home from work today as my head was just splitting   Not sure if its the Gonal-F causing it   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Damelottie

FM -   for the horrible headache. Its probably obvious but have you tried lots of water? Hope it gets better soon. I didn't tell my parents when I was having my treatment as I knew it would be the same as yours were, and I knew how difficult I would find that. Mostly it would have been because of worry for me - but it would have all felt very negative and upsetting. I only told them when I had my confirmed BFP. They were very shocked but then delighted. I don't think I'll tell them again when I have more treatment as I'm sure they'd be negative again even now  

xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

SweetSA, what a lovely offer from your mom. If you get on really well then I'd go for it . I haven't told my parents yet and won't until I get a bfp and know that everything is okay. Like FM, I have never gone to my mom for emotional support. As for taking time out of work I used mainly holidays and time out for medical appts (mainly used these for blood tests). Did think about throwing a sickie, but then thought I might need that sickie when I get pg - PMA! I hope you are able to get going soon  

FM, sorry to hear that you have had a stinking headache, hope you are feeling today 

Rosi, how are you doing? Hope you are well 

Lulu, glad that your tubes were good, when are you looking at doing your next round of tx?

Sorry if I've missed anyone, good luck to everyone 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

LL & Lou-Ann thanks I am bit better today   LL I think you may have been right about the water - or it has certainly helped that is   I made more of an effort to drink more today and my headache although still there it isn't splitting anymore. I also did some Reiki healing too which has calmed the pain. I have a feeling its caused by hormones as they can trigger migraines with me at times    along with bright lights. I have to wear tinted glasses at work all day as I can't cope with the computer monitors and strip lighting   I hate wearing them but they really do make such a difference (most people ask me why I am wearing my sun glasses to work  ) 

Had my last scan today and showed 1 follie on the right at 25mm. Trigger shot tonight at 9:00 and then basting on Thurs at 12:45   I really do   with my heart and soul that this will be the last time I have to go through this    

Huge     to all 

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, good luck for tomorrow  . Look forward to seeing you over on the 2ww board!!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Lou-Ann    I'm so nervous


----------



## Lou-Ann

Arr    hun, you'll be okay  .   this is the one for you  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

FM - All my love for tomorrow xx


----------



## Teela

FM  for tomorrow 

Teela
x


----------



## estella

Full Moon,

Very excited for you, good luck tomorrow 
    
Es xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

FM lots of luck & love for tomorrow    
Jovi x


----------



## lulumead

good luck FM  
xx


----------



## Jammy J

Good luck FM, fingers crossed for you, JAH


----------



## Mifi

Ahh thanks so much lovies it means so much         I know I have to be       from now on   I really hope this is the one too     Im off to bed now need to catch some decent ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZs for the big day ahead  


Hugs to all    

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, how are doing?? I am hoping that all has gone well and we will see you over on the 2ww board  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Lou-Ann it went well. Had severe ovary pain all day but I guess thats a good thing at least I know I am actually ovulating   So see you on the 2WW board  

Lots of    and     for all the iuiers  

Love Fm XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXxx


----------



## bingbong

Just wondered if anyone had heard of this and what you all think?

http://www.iutpi.eu/en/faq.html

bingbong x

/links


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi BB, how are you today?? I've not heard of that procedure. I was under the impression that the cervix closed after the IUI anyway preventing leakage . Is it a procedure that is practiced in a lot of clinics?

FM, hope you are feeling a little less pain today  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

BB I haven't heard of that procedure   maybe something to consider in the future

Thanx Lou-Ann I am feeling a little better today. My right ovary is still tender if I move suddenly or too much but it isnt hurting continuously anymore TG! A lot of pain for just 1 egg    hopfully its a super one     

Big   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## sweet1

In case anyone is interested, I visited the infamous Ali in Shadwell yesterday and got a box of Clomid, Northisterone and ovitrelle and the whole thing came to £66. Not that cheap but could have been a lot worse....hope I get the chance to use them soon...


----------



## Jammy J

Sweet SA, out of interest did you have a prescription? Thx JAH


----------



## sweet1

I did, Jah, that BB had got for me from reprofit, but i *think* he also accepts scanned ones. That's what I've read anyway. In fact, when I handed it to him he goes 'ah from Doctor Stepan' so he is definitely familiar with Reprofit prescriptions!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Sounds like you're all set to go sweet SA - lots of luck!


----------



## Mifi

How are the IUIers doing


----------



## lulumead

hello ladies..budge over...I'm joining you!

My clinic is suggesting two squirts of sperm...anyone else done this

I'm convinced and it makes it very expensive but consultant seems to think it is the way ahead and makes stats higher for singlies! Any thoughts?

xx


----------



## Mifi

Hi Lulu

My clinic says there is no evidence it makes more sucess by having 2 bastings in fact they wont do it whether I wanted it or not    I have to say it has crossed my mind many of times though  

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## bingbong

Lulu welcome   I think two bastings can't be a bad thing but I'd want to know how much better my chances would be for the cost of it!

Bit of advice needed please  

I'm trying to work out going back to Reprofit for IUI again this cycle, the problem is getting time off work and flights. I'd rather fly direct to Brno but they aren't going every day at the moment, so could fly out on the wednesday which is day 12 of my cycle. Last time I had IUI on day 13 and my follies wouldn't have been ready early, but can I take the risk of that again? I also don't think that I can get an extra day off work, so I think my choice is to fly on day 12 and have IUI on 13 or do nothing. 

I emailed Stepan who said that IUI can be done day 12 or 13 depending on scan, which I understand but it doesn't help me. He is away too so isn't on email every day until the 23rd. 

Do you think that it's worth me doing this? I should add that tracking my cycle the month before showed that CD12 would be too early too. I think I should just go for it, but it is a risk. Any ideas guys? 

SSA I hope that you can go soon   

thanks
bingbong x


----------



## sweet1

i hope so too BB. My surge isn't till later circa day 17 so I certainly wouldn't see the point of going out too early . I think timing is crucial. in fact I think I am going to email Stepan about that - what's the point of all that time and effort if the egg isn't in the right place at the right time?


----------



## lulumead

oops I should have said I'm NOT convinced!!!
xx

although having googled, some reports say it increases chances by 6% and others say its doesn't at all...don't you love the fertility world, for every argument there is a counter argument!

BB: not sure what to advise, but it would seem to me that if the timing isn't right then its a waste of money. IUI relies totally on the egg and sperm meeting at the right time.  Could you take BCP and affect your cycles so that you can make dates work for you?  Although re: work....you could be poorly and need the time off....at least this way you would be booking it in, or could you say that you are waiting on a clinic appointment and you aren't sure when your appointment will come through and then you could go when the time is right? Its horrible having to lie....but sometimes needs must!
xxx


----------



## cocochanel1

Lulu, I asked my clinic the same question - they are happy to do two bastings if I want but say there is no evidence to suggest it improves the stats. My gut feel is to stay with one - two vials of sperm increases the cost per cycle and I have a feeling that if it is going to work it will with one vial so long as they get the timing right which they should with scans + trigger. Why would they need two if they get the timing right? xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Sweet SA my cycle was a bit like that - are you doing medicated?  I was getting my surge day 18/19 prior to treatment - but clomid & trigger made everything happen earlier.  I'll have to dig my diary out and check what days.... the drugs might over-ride you natural cycle to some degree.... though I was still later than they expected, a bit of a slow grower ....don't know if clomid is culmulative but I was ready a few days earlier on 2nd/3rd cycles.

Bingbong, if you can manage it with work I'd definately get going ASAP hun if you feel ready  

Lulu, not sure about the whole double basting thing but I think that's what Sams protocol was    

Good luck everyone!

xxxx


----------



## Frenchy74

Hi there

i am after some advice if you don't mind; sorry if that sounds cheeky! 

i am being treated at the Oxford Fertility Unit. I chose a donor in June 09 and had DIUI in July 09 and August 09 - both BFNs. 

I took a break from Sept 09 until Jan 10 to try and loose some weight and save more money. I called them back in Jan 10 saying that i wanted to start with a further DIUI in Feb 10. 

Unfortunately, the donor i chose in June 10 has now almost reached his quota and as they are waiting to find out outcomes of some tx using him, i can't currently use him. they have a shortage of donors at the moment; they have some in quarantine and one which has just come out of quarantine but who has stipulated that he only wants to donate to heterosexual couples    

so, as i don't want to wait for ever and i don;t know what the situation will be for a march tx, i also want to have a look at other options. someone advised me to look at the buying it from the Bridge Center in London. 

I was wondering if you know of other hospitals/clinics and if you could share your experiences; how much choice did you have, how "easy" was it to get it all sorted and was there good communication between the 2 clinics. Also what sort of cost for the sperm but also to courier it out to your clinic

i don't want to go down the route of known donor so am only looking at the option of unknown donor from a clinic/hospital. 

thank you so much in advance if you can help me and sorry again for hijacking this thread with so many questions  

Thanks 

Gini x


----------



## Mifi

BB I always tend to have IUI on day 13 anyway so I say go for it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frenchy74

Hi Rose

Thanks a lot for your message - I have been having a look at the 3 sites you mentioned. I really like Cryos but i find the whole thing a bit daunting. 

it feels that the european sperm bank are after making money more than anything

i need to spend a bit more time on xytex

I need to get my head around some of the vocabulary as well

In a way, i really hope that i don;t have to use any of those sites but as you say, if it is a choice between waiting a long time or going down this route then the choice is easy! I am so fed up of waiting!

best of luck for you in 2010 - i hope it's your year!! 

Gini x


----------



## aweeze

Frenchy - it's been a while since I had to source sperm but the last time I did, I found that since the sperm shortage hit over here other clinics had become very precious about their supply and refused to transport to other clinics. My clinic did buy in from other clinics and were therefore able to find me a donor but it had to be organised by them and not by me. My local clinis was Oxford however I chose to travel to Birmingham for mt treatment as they had a better supply at the time and were buying in from London and Manchester when necessary. If you were able to travel to Leicester, they usually have a fairly ready supply but again will not share it with other clinics. 

Good luck with whateve you decide. 

Lou
X


----------



## Lou-Ann

Frenchy, I enquired about getting some donor sperm from The Bridge Centre in London and got the following response:

"Thank you for your enquiry. Please find a current list of donors attached, the website list is due to be updated very soon. Note that any donor photographs can only be viewed on Bridge premises and an additional fee applies. We can ship samples for a single treatment, the sperm itself would be £550 and shipping would be additional - approx. £150. Please note that we can only supply sperm for one 'single treatment' unless you choose our alternative option and reserve a Donorshare. We would need to register your details on our database and invoice you directly if you wished to proceed, we would then only need your clinic to confirm that they are happy to receive the samples and arrange a shipping date. 
Please let me know if you have any further queries.
Kind regards
Jenny Weren 
Cryobank Manager  "

Hope this helps 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

..also talk to Coco before you use Bridge...I don't want to say too much on an open forum but I know she had some potentially big problems with the sperm from there regarding quality/suitability for IUI....so it would pay to check quality control very thoroughly before going ahead with Bridge

Also just anecdotally as I have no evidence one way or another on this, but CRM told me they prefer the US based companies because they tend to have more stringent quality controls and overall they have found the quality of the sperm to be higher than that coming from the UK clinics....

Good luck - it can seem very daunting but lots of us have imported from the various sites listed without problem so don't be put off

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity, I'm glad you raised that as I was unaware that that is where Coco had got her sperm from.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lou-Ann (and others)...of course Coco's was probably an isolated incident and she was just very very unlucky
But I just wanted to mention it as it's such an important investment, so well worth asking a few tough questions to whichever clinic or sperm bank you are considering...

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

BB, looks like we are going to be cycle buddies again, I've heard from my clinic this afternoon and they have sperm available for me to have tx again this month  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Lou-Ann that is just wonderful news    you made such a wonderful cycle buddy last time   hopefully this one will end in a different result for us both   

bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Aww thanks BingBong, you were a very supportive cycle buddy too . Fingers crossed for a different result this time round  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all, 
      Bingbong and Lou-Ann, so sorry for your BFNs    this time around.  Well done both of you for going straight on to the next cycle, I hope it's the right result for both of you next time.
      and good luck to everyone on the IUI thread, love Rosi.


----------



## cocochanel1

Hi all & Suity, yes this is correct re The Bridge. If anyone wants more information please PM me. 

I am about to start IUI'ing. I hope to cycle in end of Feb/early March so long as I can arrange the logistics. To complicate matters I am having a wrist operation under GA on Monday which will mean I cannot drive for 3 weeks   so I need to investigate trains and taxis to get me to the clinic for the scans etc. ! 

BB and Lou Ann when do you cycle again? 
Coco xxxxxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rosi, thanks hun . How are you?

Coco, both BB and I are IUI-ing again next week, mine should be either Fri or Sat. I hope your wrist op goes well next week and you manage to sort out transport for your clinic appts 

Lulu, when do you start your cycle?

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Frenchy74

hello there

thank you so much aweese, patterdale, lou-anne and suitcase of dreams for your advice and comments.

*Lou-anne* - how long ago did you enquire at the Bridge? i have just looked at the prices at OFU for donor insemination if you buy the sperm somewhere else - they charge you 795 instead of 1125 if they provide the sperm. so with the figures quoted by the Bridge, it would make it 370 more buying the sperm from there. something i would need to consider carefully but still a possible option

*aweese* - about 18 months ago or so, i did consider going to a clinic in the UK that is not the closest to me as well as possibly going abroad if cheaper (but safe). I had stopped considering option of another UK clinic although i started considering going abroad again but i may have a look at that again

it feels soooo weird at the moment because i feel in limbo and as if i'm back to looking at all the various options like before i started on this journey - very weird and it doesn't feel like a great place to be in.

Thank you soooo much for your help 

Gini x


----------



## bingbong

Coco I hope that you operation goes ok and you work out getting to/from the clinic ok. Doesn't sound like the best timing. I'll be having IUI next Thursday 25th all going well   

Frenchy, good luck sorting things out. It is so hard with so many decisions to make. I would really look at xytex as I know so many people who have been so happy with them. 

Rosi how are you?! Do you know what your next step is going to be yet?  

I'm about to take my first clomid, feels good to be going again   

bingbong x


----------



## sweet1

Goo luck Bing Bong! Fingers crossed for this cycle.

Stepan told me to take 2 x 50mg Clomid a day. Do you take both of yours at once? What time of day? (Sorry but S is not always easy to get info from as you know).

I have been looking at my work roster. Not sure if I'll make it next cycle but hopefully in March/April, depends on AF I suppose......part of me thniks the chances are so low that is it worth it but i know that's so negative I have to snap myself out of it...nothing ventured nothing gained....we WILL al get BFP's....


----------



## Lou-Ann

Frenchy, I enquired at the beginning of October last year. It would also have increased my tx costs by about £400. Fortunately my clinic have got some sperm for me to use at the moment, but I haven't ruled out using them in the future. Good luck with your decision making 

BingBong, glad you are feeling better now that you have started this cycle  

SweetSA, I hope that you able to put plans in place for your next tx soon 

Hope everyone else is okay 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Frenchy74

Hi Lou-Anne

Thank you very much for the info! calling OFU tomorrow so will hopefully get more of an idea of what my next step is.

Good luck to everyone about to embark on the 2 ww - you too Lou Anne; good luck for your second tx

Gini x


----------



## lulumead

Hello IUI-er's,

I just had a very lovely but surreal conversation with one of the lovely artists that I work with, who told me he had been considering a lot if he could be a donor. He asked me loads about how it would work, we had a really good talk about it, and he's kind of gone off to think more - I think! He knows that I am going ahead with a clinic at the moment but I feel like this might be the beginning of more conversations....who knows...not even sure what I think about that!

Anyway, I ordered 6 units of wrigglies today, as AF started tonight so as from tomorrow I am officially on my IUI cycle, going to keep it a bit on the lowdown. So might only post on here, not the 2WW when it comes to it....7th attempt so am trying to be less obsessed by all it and take a zen approach!!!

Coco - hope you are on the IUI soon too, as we have always seemed to have had cycles very close to each other  

anyway lots of love and luck everyone for the next month, looks like there will be a few of us.

xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Frenchy, I hope that the call to your clinic went well and that you now have a plan in place 

Lulu, good luck for this cycle  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Frenchy74

Hello there

Lou-anne - thanks very much for asking about the call to the clinic. It did go very well

i have a donor!!!!! the only thing though is that I have brown hair and brown eyes. my previous donor had brown hair and blue eyes which i was perfectly happy with. this one has auburn hair and blue eyes. Now, i don;t want to offend anyone but my first question to the nurse was does it mean he is ginger? she said that no, auburn is dark brown reddish hair. i said yes to this donor and am quite happy with having said yes. 

i have been looking at pictures of babies with auburn hair on the internet but it appears that people posting photos of their babies with auburn hair all have a different definition of "auburn" - some of the babies (and they are all gorgeous by the way!) definitely have ginger hair as opposed to dark brownish/reddish hair. 

all that rambling on to basically say i am happy about having a donor and also happy about hair colour but still a little bit apprehensive about the possibility of having a baby with bright orange hair (again, please please please don't be offended!  ) 

do you think that if the clinic says "auburn" hair, they really mean "auburn" and not "ginger"? 

anyway, hope you're all well!

Gini x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Gini - as I understand it, auburn is dark red/reddish brown and if the donor had red hair it would say 'red' or 'ginger

Having said that, if the donor has a 'red' gene somewhere in his family (which is likely if he has auburn hair) then there is always a chance that your child could end up with red hair - and that red could range from bright orange to strawberry  blonde to dark auburn...

I have red hair myself, although it's probably best described as strawberry blonde rather than bright orange. My mother has the same hair colour as me, as does one of my sisters, my other sister is blonde (my dad was blonde)

The red comes from my mum's father who was a bit more 'orange-y red' as far as I can tell from the photos (he died when I was 2yrs old)

My mum has 2 sisters - one has red hair, the other has dark brown hair. The dark haired aunt married a dark haired man - and one of my cousins is really dark, the other has what I would call auburn hair (reddish brown)

My blonde haired sister married a dark haired guy and none of their 3 children seem to have any hints of red in their hair (they're all blonde/brown)

So I guess this is a long winded way of saying that the red haired gene seems to pop up and down rather at random across the generations and can vary in tone and shade rather a lot...which is probably not what you wanted to hear but I think only fair to say it

Being red headed I'm naturally rather biased, but I can honestly say it's not all that bad having red hair you know...you get a few jokes when you're a kid at school but in later years I've had nothing but positive comments about my hair colour!

And I'm sure that once you have a baby, you will love it to pieces, regardless of how red (or not) its hair is  

Although if you are really worried, perhaps you should have another chat with your clinic and see if there are any alternative options for you - it is important to be completely comfortable with your donor  

Best of luck,
Suitcase
x

PS I'm not at all offended by the way


----------



## Frenchy74

Hey suitcase

Thank you soooo much for your message and thanks for reassuring me that you are not offended. my friend has just said to me that maybe the nurse i spoke to and who i asked "does it mean he is ginger" may well be ginger and I am sitting here feeling really bad as i don;t want to have offended her!! 

anyway, thank you so much for sharing your own and your family's hair history - i knew a family in france; the parents both had dark brown/black hair, their first girl had dark brown/black hair and their second one came ot with very white skin and the brightest orange hair but she was honestly the cutest little thing ever!! she had such a lovely face and cute smile and her hair only made her stand out, in a surprising but gorgeous way! 

you are right about maybe needing to ask a few more questions to the clinic; i think i will do that. i have been looking at a few pictures of babies with red hair (ranging from what i would call ginger to darkish/reddish hair) and i would be more than happy with a baby like those i saw. 

thanks again for taking the time to share your experience

Gini x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Frenchy, glad that your call to the clinic went well and that you now have a donor . When are you expecting to start tx? 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Frenchy74

hello 

After my mixed feelings yesterday and my doubts, i spoke to the clinic again; they have confirmed that auburn means auburn (not ginger - not that there is anything wrong with that at all!!!).also i e-mailed my mum who said that mt dad's grandfather was a bit ginger and also when my dad was younger, he had ginger moustache and beard so even if my donor had brown hair, i could well end up with a baby with red hair!!!  

so i am sooooooooooo happy to say that i have defintely said yes to this donor and if i get pregnant with him and have a baby with red hair, it just means that this was meant to be!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

lou-anne - i am day 12 of cycle today and my cycles can vary between 25 days and 36 days so at the earliest i will have insem will be wek starting 12/03 and the latest would likely be last few days of march - still a few weeks to go but still, am really really really excited!!! is yours this week?

i hope everyone is ok; best of luck to everybody about to get tx

Gini x


----------



## bingbong

Frenchy I don't think that I've said   really good news that you have found a donor that you are happy with  

I've just been googling and of course its given me more questions than answers   I was trying to look up about trigger timing. Reprofit like to do it 15 hours before IUI and that is a lot later than most other clinics, so was looking for some reasurrance on that as I'm sure that Stepan wouldn't say that unless he had a good reason to. But I was reading some American forums and they all seem to talk about having two bastings with IUI (and bms but of course that's out for me), so I was wondering about having my IUI on Thursday as planned and then a second basting 24 hours later. I'm not sure what Stepan would think of this, and as he's on holiday till Monday I don't want to bother him, but I wondered what you wonderful ladies think? Anyone know if two bastings increases the odds enough to make it worthwhile? I think that this might be my last IUI so should I give it all that I can? 

I know that some of you have done heaps of research into IUI so would be really interested to hear your thoughts    

bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

Hi BB

My clinic have suggested two goes, 36 hours after trigger and then 24 hours after that...my consultant said that research shows this is better for single woman, but from what I can find out some studies say it increases it by up to 6% and others say that it makes no difference!!! so who knows!!! Makes it very expensive to use two goes of sperm but I'm giving it a go this time.

in theory once you have the trigger you ovulate 36 - 48 hours after...and you should have IUI 6 hours either side of when you ovulate. So I'm thinking the timings I have been suggested cover ovulation from 36 - 42 hours and then 54 hours...so if egg released nearer to 48 hours....egg survives 12 - 24 hours....

But I suspect as with everything in fertility world, there will be another theory which shows that 15 hours is right....reprofit do a lot of IUI's so I am sure they have worked out what's best for them!

My theory is two goes can't hurt...if you were trying naturally, you'd probably be getting as much as possible up there!!!  

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Frenchy, March will be here before you know it  . If all goes to plan, then I should be having tx at the end of this week 

BB, step away from google (only joking)  . I have also read conflicting info about double bastings - with some saying that it increases your odds and others saying that it makes no difference whatsoever. I'm sure that Sam (Going It Alone) did this and has got her beautiful twins . So it does make you wonder if this is the reason why.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Frenchy74

Hello

Hope you're all having a good weekend

I have had a very good day, sitting there smiling and can't wipe the smile off my face

Firstly - i bought 3 of the cutest little things for my sister's baby who is due late May. She is coming to visit in 2 weeks (03/03) and i hadn't bought anything yet - partly not to jynx the pregnancy and partly because although I am soooooooooo chuffed she is going to be a mummy it has also been a bit emotional for me. buying those cute little things today (body suits saying I love mummy and cutest bibs saying I love dady) has been a bit emotional and I have to say I had teary eyes when paying at the till. I am however soooooo pleased that i have overcome the emotions and that my sister is visiting very soon - can't wait to see her and the bump!!

Secondly - i went to Hollands and Barrets and got pretty much all the vits and supplements that AngelBumps advised recently - and it "only" cost £35 - I was chuffed as I expected it to be in the £60/£70. I am also really chuffed as I feel I am doing a lot more this time; still trying to loose a bit f weight and will be taking all those vits/supplements. I really hope that they help!

Lastly but certainly not the least of those 3 brilliant things today - I exchanged some money that my parents gave me for xmas and got £363 out of that. I also smashed my money box which was full with only £1 & £2 coins (with Baby fund written on it!!) - there was £762 in there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  . This makes the total of £1125 which just happens to be EXACTLY the price of my DIUI for in March!!!!!     surely this has got to be fate, no?!!!!!?? This also means that i am not touching any of the other savings I have stashed away

So overall, not a bad day!!   

Sorry for going on about me. How are you all?

*Lou-Ann* - i hope that everything goes to plan and that you have your tx next week. You must be getting excited about it. Fingers crossed for a BFP!!!    

*Bingbong* - Hello back at you  i know how you're feeling about all those questions about timing. The internet is such a valuable source of info but at the same time probably the biggest reason we all get . I asked myself so many of those questions and ended giving up on trying to work anything out placing (maybe naively, i admit) my trust in the experts. about double basting, well my first DIUI was a double basting (and a BFN) and the second one was a single basting (and also a BFN!). It seems logical though that the success rate would increase with double basting though. oh it's all so complicated, isn;t it?! Best of luck for your next tx; keeping fingers crossed it's the one for you!!    

hello to everybody else - hope you're all doing well

Gini x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys   

Lulu I really    that it is lucky number 7 for you    

BB generally I get basted around  39 hours after trigger and so far had one BFP from that but with IUI timings I think it is pretty much a lottery rather than a science if you get what I mean    You have to be in it to win it   

Frenchy good news with your savings   sounds like fate to me     

Coco I hope that your op went well hun    

Lou-Ann hope you are doing ok   

SweetSA March/April is just round the corner so not too long for you to wait   

I started stimming again last Thurs and so far so good   mind you its feels pretty much like second nature to me now   Next scan is Thurs but suspect basting Wed or Thurs the week after    all being good that is    

Happy weekend all 

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## cocochanel1

Thanks FM - my operation is tomorrow and then I have to decide whether to have my IUI this month or next. I am on day 32 today and no period yet so that could mean my GA for the Op is on day 33/ day 1 rather than early in egg development cycle which I was concerned about so I guess might mean I could cycle this month... Basically I don't want to have an IUI if there is a risk the GA could damage the developing egg but on the other hand the months are slipping by.... I am not sure what to do. Does anyone have any thoughts on this

Lulu, how exciting! 2 bastings sound good but expensive - I shall be interested to hear how you get on. My clinic say they would do 2 bastings for me but that there is no evidence to suggest it increases success rates but if you have found studies that show it increases chances by 6% then it really sounds like it would be worth doing? Would you mind PM'ing me the key link(s) you found on this please?

BB, FM, Lulu could luck with your upcoming cycles.

Frenchy, great re the savings!

Hi to everyone else. Love Coco xxx


----------



## bingbong

Frenchy that is a sure sign about the money, I love it when things come together like that  

Coco, hope the op goes ok. If you google IUI and two bastings you will get heaps of links, mainly American clinics who talk about it on their websites. Most just say that it can increase chances by up to 6%, I only found one link to a proper journal article about it but you had to pay for that, which I didn't do. 

I'm going to email Stepan and ask him. All the things I have read say that when compared to a well timed IUI there isn't that much difference between one and two bastings, but it is getting the one IUI timed that is often the problem and with such wide advice on when to do the trigger it's hard to know. I'm tempted to do two if Stepan agrees. As Lulu said, you have to be in it to win it   It does seem strange that Stepan's instruction of trigger 15 hours before IUI is so much less time than any other that I have read   I know that he knows what he's talking about so I guess that I need to trust that, I just wish that he would explain his thinking via email  

FM pleased to hear that you are stimming again   what are you using? I took 100mg of clomid again this time and strangely I didn't have a single side effect, whereas last time I had a few. I'm hoping that doesn't mean that the Czech stuff is dudd  

bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

hi coco...I just googled and it came up!

oops...just crossed with your post, BB!!!

15 hours does seem early, when I did then at LWC it was always the day after LH surge...I never did trigger there
xx


----------



## Mifi

Bingbong I have always used Gonal F for stimming at a low dose of 75iu   Clomid has never been mentioned to me and not sure why   but I am very sensitive to drugs and generally experience most s/e   so perhaps thats why as I think Clomid s/e can be nasty  

Coco good luck with your op   you are probably right to have a break this month and recover  

Can't believe how quickly this weekend has gone   

I hate Mondays  

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, good luck with your op tomorrow 

Frenchy, the money sounds like fate to me too  

FM, glad that you are stimming again,   this is 'the one' 

BB, an e-mail to Stepan sounds like a good idea re your timings. Hopefully he'll be able to calm your anxieties . Good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Hi all,

As there are so many of us doing or about to start tx I thought you might be interested in knowing that Boots currently has BOGOF on all first response, including OPK and HPT   I do like saving money where I can so thought I'd share.

FM pleased that you didn't have to go through the clomid s/e which are quite nasty for some, I seem to be quite lucky in that respect.

lots of    for my scan tomorrow please   

bingbong x


----------



## Mifi

Bingbong lots of        &         for your scan


----------



## bingbong

awww, thanks FM      

bingbong x


----------



## sweet1

Good luck BB, I think Stepan must know what he is doing but I also think instinct counts for a lot and you should take that into account and do what you think is best for you, whether it is single or double basting, and trigger sooner rather than later. How many more goes do you have? Maybe try the same for this cycle and then if that doesn't work, try the other way for the next one? 

It is so emotional though I know and you don't want to have to go through lots of cycles but want to give yourself the very best chance on each one. I'm just saying maybe what I would do, but of course you have to do what you think it's best. As you say, if Stepan was more verbose in his e mails it would make it easier to take what he says on board - if that makes sense - but I also understand how busy he must be.

I haven't heard back from Maigaard clinic yet - but maybe it's because it is the weekend.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Frenchy74

hello 

Thank you all for your messages - i certainly hope fate is on my side for March!

can i ask if you take your clomid in the morning or in the evening and also why? does it work best if taken am or pm or is it something to do with avoiding some of the nasty side effects i have heard you can get. I will be taking 50 mg day 2 to day 6. thanks! 

Full Moon -   that everything keeps going well for this cycle! can i ask though, are you having IUI? if so, why are you stimming. I only ever heard about stimming if doing IVF - sorry if that's a   question! 

coco - good luck for your op. I hope all goes well.   

Bingbong - if you can do 2 bastings, go for it! you don;t want to hae any regrets!   

Everybody else - hello; i hope you have had a good weekend 

Gini x


----------



## bingbong

Hi Frenchy,

I took clomid at night, it was suggested to me so that I would sleep through the side effects. The first cycle I took it I found that I slept really well on it, it was great! But this time that didn't happen   It doesn't matter at all when you take it, just that you take it.

Also, you asked somewhere else about using a hot water bottle on your belly, good idea before the IUI but not a good idea in the 2ww.

Stimming is when you stimulate your ovaries, so that is what clomid does, it is just a lower level of stimulation than what is normally used for IVF. 

bingbong x


----------



## Frenchy74

Hi Bingbong

Thank you soooooo much for the advice and the responses to my questions!! 

Just read your diary - sending you loads of   and   so your PMA goes back up!!!! 

Gini x


----------



## Grace10704

Hi girls
Hope you don't mind me coming in here but I can't decide which thread to post my question on & you seem like a knowledgeable bunch!  I've just had the day 1-4 blood tests at my docs for FSH, LH & Oestradial but can't remember what the numbers should be!!  I'm hopefully getting the results middle of the week & don't want to sound like a complete idiot when I pick them up & have to say "uh what does that mean!".
Any thoughts on what I should be hoping for would be gratefully received!

Good luck all on this thread for successful scans, tx, ops etc.

Thanks lots
Jx


----------



## blueytoo

FSH and LH should both be under 10 ideally, but it's also important that they are within a good ratio of each other. Estradiol should be around 25-75 on day 3.

There's a really good guide to all the hormone levels etc here:

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

Hope that helps

Claire xx

/links


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck for scan BB xx


----------



## bingbong

thanks for the luck and    it worked   have just posted about it on the abroadies thread but all looks good after the scan. I have emailed Stepan and told him that I'd like two bastings, will have to wait and see what he says to that, I have a feeling he won't like it but hopefully I'm wrong.

How's everyone else doing? Coco hope that op went ok  

bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

BB, have already said, but I am glad that your scan went well . I hope that you get a good response from Stepan  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Grace10704

Thanks Claire that is really helpful.  Will not sound so silly getting the results now!
Good luck BB


----------



## bingbong

Thanks Lou-Ann and Grace, and those that have commented on the abroadies thread  

I would really appreciate some advice please   I got an email back from Stepan, I think that he is rested from his holiday because it was actually fairly long with proper sentences and everything  

Firstly he said that he is happy to do two bastings, one on Thursday morning at 11am and the second on Friday morning, so that's good. He also told me to do the trigger shot at 9am on Wednesday morning, which is 26 hours before the Thursday IUI. This suprised me because last time the trigger was 15 hours before the IUI and that was only one IUI. So I'm a bit confused as to why it is now so much longer. 

Most people seem to suggest that the IUI should be between 24-36 hours after the trigger shot. So, as I'll be having an IUI at 26 hours later should I just have one? Not sure that it is worth having a second at 50 hours post trigger. If the trigger had been 15 hours before the first one then it made perfect sense. So what do you think? Should I or shouldn't I? I would really appreciate your thoughts  

He also said that he is going to meet with me personally to discuss some other stuff, so I am finally going to get to meet the man himself  


bingbong x


----------



## Mifi

Hi BB

So great your scan went well   I personally would stick with the 1 basting as 50 hours seems far too late and probably not worth the money but its up to you hun   hard I know   I think an egg will only survive 24 to 48 hours after ovulation so 50 hours basting seems pointless I think   the best time for success is within 24 hours after ovulation I think.

Love FM xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## estella

Hi Bingbong,

I had a successful IUI in reprofit with Stephan. I actually saw him on CD13, he gave me the trigger shot and then performed the IUI about an hour later.  (the following day was a public holiday!) I think he explained that the trigger shot causes the egg to be released within 24 hours. Sperm can live for up to 72 hours normally - so if I was doubling up, I would get an IUI on CD12/ 13 and CD 14  (or whatever your relevant dates are)- just my thoughts but I'm pretty sure that having sperm sitting there waiting to pounce is a far better scenario than 24 hours after the egg has been released and lost its viability.......

Good luck with everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

E xxxxxxx


----------



## some1

BB - I would agree with FM that it sounds like second basting 50hours post trigger is probably not worth it.  Estella is right that it is thought to be best to have sperm waiting for the egg to be released rather than the other way round.  Good  luck!

some1

xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

BB, I would agree with FM and Some1 that 50 hrs is rather late and would just go with the one basting 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Thanks guys   totally agree that it would be a waste of money to do two bastings, 50 hours is far too late. I feel fine about it because the trigger is earlier. I'm hoping that I get some of Estella's luck   

Can't believe that I fly tomorrow  

bingbong x


----------



## Mifi

Have a safe trip BB and lots of            this will be your last trip


----------



## starbuck

BB - I agree with the others that 1 shot should be enough and 26 hours worked for me!  I wonder if Stefan made you take it later last time as your follies were smaller (can't quite remember though).  At LWC then the follies must be at least 17mm before they do the trigger, although they do grow after trigger its not as quick as they are then getting ready to release rather than grow. 

Good luck with all the travelling etc and especially for a BFP in 2 weeks.

Starbuck
x


----------



## Teela

Good luck BB really hope this is your time. Safe journey hun.  

Teela
x


----------



## bingbong

Thanks FM, Starbuck and Teela  

Starbuck I think that you are right as my follies are bigger this time! I was wondering if that was why. Feel quite relieved to know why now. Hopefully 26 hours will work for me too    

Thanks for all the well wishes on here and the abroadies thread, it really does mean a lot. 

Hope all the other IUIers are doing ok,

bingbong x


----------



## Frenchy74

Best of luck BB - am keeping fingers crossed that this one works for you!!!!          
by the way, i agree with everybody else re not doing second basting at 50 hours - but     only one will do and you get a BFP at the end!
hope the journey gos well  

hello to everybody else - hope you're all doing well

Gini xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

BB, have a safe journey, hope this is the one for you   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

hello...I just questioned double timings with my consultant and she says 36 hours post HCG for one go and 24 & 48 hours for two goes....I am so confused by it all!!   

good luck BB.
xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, I'm not sure about the timings either  . Did you not ask her for her reasoning behind it??

I got my surge this morning so am off to the clinic tomorrow morning for IUI #2  

Hope everyone else is ok 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Didn't ask...but my understanding is that when you get a surge (or use a trigger which does the same thing) you should ovulate between 24 - 48 hours later...egg survives for 12 - 24 hours, sperms up to about 24 hours when frozen, although there is a school of thought which suggests that if it goes in too early, it can swim too fast and miss the egg  ...so I assume these timings are trying to cover all bases.  I'm giving double bastings a go this time but if it doesn't work I'm not convinced I'll do it again....too expensive for possibly not much gain. She basically said in an email that two goes is not necessary despite having suggesting it in the 1st place     

Good luck tomorrow, fingers crossed.

xxx

PS I'll be a little behind you but keeping exact timings to myself!!


----------



## Lou-Ann

...she slightly contradicted herself there then  !   that it works this time and you won't need to do it again 

I too thought I had heard (or probably read after googling ) that some people think that the   can swim too far and swim out the end of the fallopian tube, but I was under the impression (I think from the 'great sperm race' programme) that some of the   hang out in the fallopian tube . Perhaps it is different for frozen samples 

Good luck for your tx too (whenever it may be  ) 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## sweet1

That made me laugh, thinking of sperm hanging out in the fallopian tube, are they loitering with intent


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

Congrats on being PUPO BB and good luck  

Have been absent from the boards as really took the 4th BFN hard   Felt really positive as had 2 dominant follies pre treatment and was feeling so well - now i wonder if it will ever work! Only have 2 more vials of swimmers so after much discussion the clinic have agreed to let me try a medicated cycle (50mg Clomid days 2-7). Can't start until April though as have no more a/l. Really feeling quite low as just want to get on  

Hope you are all ok and those on the 2ww start a baby boom (lets face it the no 14 2ww board has to be better than no 13 was!)

Love to all, Krissi  xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

SA, yes I think that they were loitering with intent  

Krissi, sorry that your bfn hit you hard . Glad that your clinic have agreed to let you have a medicated cycle next time. April will be here before you know it  

I had my 2nd IUI this morning, and everything went 'swimmingly' this time - it was all over within a few minutes. So I am off over to the 2ww thread again!! Let the madness begin  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Krissi sending you a big   I really hope that the clomid provides the little push that your body needs   totally agree that number 14 has to be better than 13!!!!! It is nearly March so won't be long before April is here.

Lou-Ann congrats on being PUPO!!!! So pleased that it all worked out for this month     

Lulu I hope that your double basting does the trick   

bingbong x


----------



## some1

Lou-Ann and Bingbong - congratulations on being PUPO - sending you loads of  

Krissi - so sorry to hear you are feeling down.  I was in the same position as you after my 4th bfn i.e. wondering if it would ever work, only 2 vials left and about to try clomid for the first time.  Cycle 5 was lucky for me, really hoping the same happens for you.  April will be here before you know it hun, try to use the time between now and then to really take good care of yourself and get yourself in tiptop condition  

some1

xx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

Thanks BB, LouAnn and Some1   - its so lovely to talk to you all as I know that you all really understand!

Some1 your LO is gorgeous - really hope cycle no 5 is lucky for me too.

Krissi  xxx


----------



## sweet1

Well girls looks like I might finally be going for IUI in April. I have a three day window off and have impulsively booked a flight to Vienna    (as Ryanair wasn't flying on the dates I need to go)

2 questions - does anyone know how easy it is to get from Vienna airport to Brno? I know there's a bus/train that runs but isn't this from the city centre? 

2) I am going to start taking Norethisterone tomorrow to try and get my AF timing in synch for my days off. Has anyone else taken this? And when I stop AF is meant to arrive within three days - after that I presume the new cycle starts and then the one after that will be at the 'new' timing? I hope so.

Hope I haven't just wasted 130 quid on a flight that will be useless - it was the cheapest I could find and working in travel know it won't stay cheap so I just did it on impulse, but it really feels exciting to have done SOMETHING rather than just waiting.

Now to go to the Xytex site and order the goods. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

SweetSA - I have done the Vienna-Brno thing twice. There is a Student Travel Agency bus from Vienna airport to Prague which stops in Brno but it does not go that often so you'll need to check the times and whether they co-incide with your flight. If not, you'll need to get the bus to the Sudbahnhof from where you can catch a train to Brno

See here for the STA bus timetable:
http://www.studentagencybus.com/en/419_419/STUDENT%20AGENCY%20PRAGUE%20-%20WIEN

Basically there are 3 buses leaving the airport (Wien Flughafen) - at 8.05, 11.05 and 18.05 - if your flights don't co-incide with these buses, you're probably best off getting a train instead - again it's the Prague train you'll need, it stops in Brno - and the trains are much more frequent than the bus. Try here for train times:
http://www.oebb.at/en/index.jsp

Good luck! 
Suitcase
x

/links


----------



## bingbong

SSA that's great news that you have booked! If feels great to have made that first step. I have no idea about your cycle I'm afraid, what I learnt from doing IUI abroad is to never bank on anything when it comes to af but hopefully with the meds it will be ok for you   good luck choosing the sperm  

FM how are you doing? Are you going again?  

Lulu I hope that all is going to plan  

bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

Hi BB
Thanks for asking...hope you are doing ok.

All fine this end...in the end the timings worked out to be 13 hours after picking up a surge on a POAS test which probably means about 18 hours after surge starts as it takes about 5 hours to register in your pee, apparently! (i didn't do a trigger injection in the end, just relied on natural), and then 24 hours after that.....so really timings pretty much as a one go around the 36 hours....so doubt double basting makes much difference which was my instinct but I thought it was worth one go.  Now time to wait and see...

Nice to be back on the IUI's though seem so much less complicated than IVF, although to be honest that was ok too!
xxx


----------



## blueytoo

SweetSA- I have taken northisterone before and for the first time this cycle I have taken it to bring my AF into line so that I could have IUI at Reprofit. 

It hasn't worked for me though and my AF came 5 days early when I was still taking the northisterone. I am sure that you will not be unlucky like I was and yes generally when you stop taking the northisterone you will then have 3 days with no bleeding and AF should arrive on the 4th day and that will be your day 1. I only took the northisterone to stop my AF from coming at all though as I was already on the BCP and hadn't had an AF since December, you wouldn't usually take northisterone alone. 

Have you spoken to Stepan about it?

BB - how you are finding the 2ww this time?   

Lulumead - sounds like it all worked out in the end. Good luck hun   

I'm on day 4 on injecting Gonal F and it is SOOOOO much better than clomid. Still get a few hot flushes but nowhere near as bad and I feel pretty great. It is very, very weird after five cycles of IVF to be barely taking any drugs at all and fantastic to feel normal as well. I am NOT missing downreg at all either. The USA doseage of steroids seems to be far more agreeable too and so far no side effects from that either, so I am a very happy bunny. Unless I ovulate early and then I will kill Stepan   He changed his mind for the fifth time and emailed me on Saturday morning to say no scan now and instead take 3 units of orgulatran   Finally got the script for it from Jana today so am off to find out how much it will be and get it ordered!

This cycle is beginning to feel like a complete farce, but at least I'll get five days holiday even if the IUI is cancelled.

Claire xx


----------



## bingbong

Lulu that's great news     

Bluey pleased to hear that you are finding IUI easier than the IVF drugs. I'm really lucky and so far clomid hasn't given me too terrible s/e's. Hope that you can get your script filled ok and it isn't too expensive.

I'm findin the 2ww ok, far better than last time anyway!! It is hard though, wondering what's a symptom and what isn't and then remembering that at this stage it's all in my head  

FM you've been quiet, hope that all is ok  


bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

SA, glad that you have a plan coming together   

Lulu, great news, good luck   

Blueytoo, hope that you get your additional meds sorted out   

BingBong, glad that you are finding the 2ww better than last time 

Coco, hope your wrist is better  Are you close to having tx or have you decided to wait until next month?

Lou-Ann x


----------



## cocochanel1

BB, Lou-Ann and Lulu - good luck! Is anyone else cycling?

Lou-Ann, yes I'm waiting a month - it will be early April. My wrist is recovering thank you. I have had a very painful week but it seems to be on the mend now. Stitches out in a week and will be able to drive again in 2 weeks time. Uh!!

Coco xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco what happened to your wrist? I must have missed it really hope that you are soon on the mend.
L x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys   

Coco glad your wrist is on the mend and you are over the worst   

Bingbong thanks so much for the    and you are right all has not been well   Had a rough few days I had my scan on Thurs last week (day 7 of stimming) to be told that I will probably need basting on Tues or Wed and there is no one available to process the sperm   so cycle will probably be cancelled. It is absolutely rediculous that there is only one person on the whole island that can process sperm    so when he is sick, on hol or training there is no IUI service and also as he is head of microbiology he is a very busy man and as such can only process 2 samples a day on a Mon, Wed & Thurs so if other ladies get those slots before I do then again its a cancelled cycle    If I had known how bad the situ was with the IUI service I would never have agreed to do another 6!! Currently in the process of writing a long letter of complaint as im so    sorry rant over    I was told to carry stimming over the weekend and I had a scan again this morning follie on right is 20mm and left 11mm with lining 8mm (not sure if lining is good or not   ) They offered me basting on Thurs which is 24 hours late but there is a slim chance it can work so I have taken it as I guess a slim chance is better than none  

Decided I cannot cope with IUI any longer so I contacted Care in Nottingham and have applied to transfer to their egg share programme as they accept donors up to the age of 36 so im going for it   not sure how im going to pay for it though  


Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, I am so sorry that you have been let down by your clinic  . I think that it is very unacceptable that they only have one man who can process the sperm, and he can only do 2 per day, when he is there to do it .   that everything works out for you and the timing of your IUI is better than first thought  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

FM I'm so sorry to hear about your stress   I also can't believe that there is only one man that can do the job   I really hope that it works out with timing but it's good to hear that you have a back up plan...not that you will be needing it    keep us posted  

hope that all the other IUIers are doing ok.

bingbong x


----------



## blueytoo

FM - I'm so sorry to hear your news, that sounds completely awful   

Bluey xx


----------



## GIAToo

Ladies, I'd like your views please.
I had my f/u at the Lister yesterday and they have suggested I do IVF again with exactly the same protocol  .  They have given me an 8% chance IF I get two embryos.  I'm now wondering if I want to try IUI 3 times (instead of IVF once) before I move onto DE.  I had a good chat with the counsellor about De, but am not ready to give up on my own yet.  I get the impression from reading various success stories of over 40s, that I would have a better chance of conceiving naturally (if only) because of my low AMH/high FSH and that's what's making me think I would rather try IUI a few times.  I don't know what to do...... 

How much is IUI at Reprofit?

FM - sorry to hear about the Sperm man  

BB & Lou-Ann -     

Hi Coco, Bluey, SweetSA and anyone I've missed.  
GIA Tooxx


----------



## blueytoo

GIAT - IUI at Reprofit is 100 euros for the IUI and 100 euros if you use their donor sperm. Drugs on top of course but you'll know how much as it will be the same as for your IVF for the stims as the aim with IUI is to get 1 or 2 dominant follicles so your dose would be pretty much the same as for IVF.

Claire xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

GIA2, thanks for the  . 

What success rate have they given you for the IUI? If it is much the same as the success rate for the IVF then maybe it would be worth giving it a go. Good luck with your decision making 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## some1

GIAToo - I used to subscribe to the American SMC TTC thread (smc = single mothers by choice) where there were tonnes of women doing IUI. There were a number of women ttcing over 40 who were sticking with IUI rather than IVF on their doctors' advice.  One woman in her 40s conceived after 10 IUIs after her doctor told her they were just waiting for the good egg.  I should say though that this tendency to stick with IUI may have been influenced by the way health insurance works over there (making IUI much cheaper than it is here and IVF more expensive).  I wonder if it might be worthwhile you subscribing to SMC to ask the same question and see what response you get?  You do have to pay to join, but I think it is around 20 pounds.

Some1

xx


----------



## GIAToo

Some1 - thanks for the info.  I have signed up to another US website actually called Fertility over 40 and have found the same thing (lots of over 40s doing IUIs).  So I've been chatting to the woman who runs the website...very useful.

Lou-Ann - Stepan came back to me and quoted 3-5% success rate for IUI at my age.  The lister quotes 16% on their website, but based on very few women and of course I don't know anything about their hormone levels.

Can anyone give me a ball park figure for total cost of IUI at Reprofit, i.e. IUI, sperm, travel, accommodation and Clomid?

Thanks everyone!

Sweet SA - good news that you've booked       

GIA Tooxx


----------



## blueytoo

GIAT - At Reprofit the IUI is 100 Euros, donor sperm is 100 Euros, my flights with Ryan Air were £140 (the flights were cheap - about £19 each way but you have to pay taxes + baggage costs), my share of the accommodation was £178.90 for five nights (for an apartment split between midnightaction and I) The Grand Hotel runs from about £50-90 a night depending on the time of year. 

I didn't have clomid but had stims/injectibles and tbh I don't think clomid would work for you, you would need the same level of stims you had for your IVF. Clomid is very ineffective compared to injectibles and also gives a much lower rate of success.

Hope that helps

Claire xx


----------



## lulumead

hello IUI-ers  

Bit of a frustrating day today as went to have a hysteroscopy on the NHS    but they wouldn't do it as haven't yet had AF as only tested negative yesterday...grrrr....so they have said they will squeeze me in to another clinic next week. Not really sure about whether I can still do IUI this month if doing this procedure, will have to take some antibiotics but they should be done with before any little fellas get put up!  Probably need to check with the clinic.  Anyone else had a hysteroscopy and still had treatment the same month?

Hope everyone doing ok, after our run of hideous luck...it has to change soon.
xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, sorry that you weren't able to get the hysteroscopy done today, how annoying . I haven't had one so can't help you with whether you are able to have tx in the same cycle. Hopefully someone who has will be along shortly to help you out on that. 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

thanks...is a bit annoying but more annoying that my clinic say that I shouldn't do IUI in the same cycle so means missing a month...so definitely no 2010 baby for me  

oh well on the plus side I can get drunk with my lovely man from NY when he's here in two weeks, and maybe get some kissing - although not convinced thats on the cards this time....always a silver lining somewhere  
xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Lulumead

Not had a hysteroscopy but had a Hysterosalpingogram this month (HSG) - not sure if you have had one where dye is past through your tubes to see if there are any blockages - it lasts about 10 minute and I was advised to have it after bleeding had stopped and on day 6-10 of your cycle. You take antibiotics before procedure to prevent infection but chemist told me to take it the night before so antibiotics were already in my system when I had HSG. I know some people said for someone reason soon afterwards they have BFP but this could be a coincidence but my consultant said it flushed out some mucus. Here's a link for anyone who wants to read up on it. http://www.ivf.com/hsg.html I certainly wasn't advised not to have treatment in the same month but not sure where it stands with a hysteroscopy. Could you get an hsg done instead and look at doing hysteroscopy another month if need be so you can still try for a december baby this month??

I did lay on the table knowing I needed to fart but praying I didn't when the consultant's head was near my nether regions, and then she pointed out a big white bubble on the screen and said that gas in your stomach, I started laughing and said I had spent 5 minutes desperately trying not to pass wind in her face and there it was on the screen for her to see!

Hope everyone is good today.

F x

/links


----------



## lulumead

thanks Fraggles...well done for holding it in   

Have had HSG done, this is the last thing my consultant has recommended doing as they can't find anything wrong at the moment. Its just not working!  In fact they helpfully keep suggesting that if I was just trying naturally, it would probably work...hmmm...if only I had thought of that as an option  


xxx


----------



## bingbong

Lulu I'm sorry that you aren't going to have a 2010 baby, but I so hope that you are heavily pg when the new year comes in and that it won't matter at all that it's not a 2010 baby    


bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Lulumead

View thank goodness they gave your expert opinion about just trying it naturally. Sure you could easily pull some random footballer, pop star, famous actresses husband (sandra bullock's has allegedly had an affair), sports star and they could do the natural deed for you.

Anyone able to get us all a pass to some night haunt that male celebs frequent so we can all try the 'natural way'? 

Give me some notice and I'll go and buy some spanx so I look a size 8 rather than a curvy(ish) 12. I have boobs and hips.

Shall we organise a trip.

So Lulumead is your thinking to have iui this month and have last attempt at 2010 baby then and have hysteroscopy next month - thought I'd check current thoughts as if you are like me my thoughts on this process can change hourly.  I so have this feeling that you are so going to have a little one that you give birth too.

F x


----------



## lulumead

Fraggles...I'm there!!! I'll need a corset to suck me in though, I definitely have boobs and a bum!

Am thinking of doing the hysteroscopy next week, post AF, then Mr NY arrives on the 28th so a week of drinking and then back on IUI's for April.

It doesn't really matter that its not a 2010 baby....just another adjustment to make, and I always mindful of my china adoption and when/if that might happen.

xx


----------



## Fraggles

Lulumead, 

What a great attitude you have and clear plan too.

I haven't head counselling for fertility treatment but think I would be more likely to need it for sleeping with a random guy - never had a one nighter always been in long term relationships. I will book up for a bulk session of counselling to get me prepped for sleeping with some random guy during a night out.

Although random celeb as dad would mean I got a stack of cash for sleeping with random guy, breaking up marriage, sure if I got pregnant as a result that would add a few more £10'000 on to the figure for my kiss and tell, then I could get child support. Anyone out there got max clifford's number on speed dial please?

F x


----------



## lulumead

The idea of a random night with stranger ending with a baby feels me with slight terror!!! but maybe if there was a lovely baby at the end I wouldn't mind. Wished I hadn't been quite so honest and careful now when I was in long-term relationships, turns out you don't get pregnant just at the whiff of a sperm    

the celebrity dating sounds like a plan....I'm there.
xxx


----------



## bingbong

I just wanted a little feedback please. So far I've used the same sperm donor for the two IUIs, he meets all of my criteria and is proven and both times the count has been 20 million with 98% and then 90% motility which I think is pretty damn good. Should I stick with him or ask to change? I'm not sure what to do   any ideas?

thanks  
bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Bing

Remind me where did you get your sperm from? Have you any vials left or do you need to get some more? I may be getting some so let me know and perhaps we can share costs?

How are you?

F


----------



## blueytoo

Bingbong - if he's proven then I wouldn't bother changing donors personally. It is almost impossible that there is a problem as it's a proven donor with good results. 

However, if it will make you feel better to try a different donor then that may be worth it for your own peace of mind    

Claire xx


----------



## bingbong

Thanks Bluey, I don't want to change donors but if there was a reason why it might be a good idea then I would've. 

Fraggles I'm using Reprofit's sperm but as I said in another thread try SweetSA.

bingbong x


----------



## sweet1

Fraggles I'm trying to sort out my sperm (!) asap, this week if possible or next, as I'm having IUI in 4 weeks.

As soon as I get anywhere with Xytex I'll let you know, but I'm having difficulties getting a response from them.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

SweetSA I have two weeks, have you looked as european sperm bank or cryobank if xytex are being slack or is there a specific reason you are looking at xytex?

F x


----------



## bingbong

SSA Jovigirl imported from xytex and was very happy, she might have a contact email for you to use if you pm her. I've only ever heard good things about them so is a bit strange that they aren't getting back to you  

bingbong x


----------



## sweet1

Ok I heard back from Sheridan at Xytex today, she said they would be willing to share shipping costs wit anyone else shipping to Reprofit. She quoted 575 USD so I would be very happy to share these costs!

Fraggles, I think you asked me why I chose Xytex on another thread, well with Xytex you get loads of info on the donor plus a photo. But it is very expensive. I think 4 vials plus shipping will be about 2 thousand odd.   Half of me wonders whether I should just try anonymous.\ because it's so much cheaper. I suppose that's beside the point  

Anyway Fraggles (or anyone else that fancies sharing costs!) please let me know if you are interested in 'pooling' sperm for shipping! You can PM me if you like.

SA x


----------



## Fraggles

SA

I need to ship vial to arrive by next thursday if that suits - my cycle came early - eek all systems go - lets hope xytex come back to me pronto. Would timing suit you?

F x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

sweet SA said:


> Half of me wonders whether I should just try anonymous.\ because it's so much cheaper. I suppose that's beside the point SA x


I know what you mean sweet SA - I'm  this next lot of treatment works because I won't have the cash to buy anymore from Xytex, will have no choice but to use anon. Good luck ..... Xytex were fab by the way, gave me a tracking number so I could see them on their journey


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

SweetSA/Jovigirl know what you mean about it being so much cheaper with unknown sperm and that is such an advantage.

I thought about me and it means financially using a credit card but if I was conceived that way I would like to be able to find out about the donor.

This is a blooming difficult decision. I so hope I one day (very very soon) meet someone who I can have a child with the natural way preferably although I suspect I would still need fertility assistance as I have endo.

Love to you both. 

Anyone who would like to share shipping costs from xytex please let me know urgently as I suspect I will have to order from xytex tomorrow if I go that route to get to reprofit in time.

F x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Fraggles quite sure mine took about 3 days to get to UK so probably the same to Brno - it was despatched Monday afternoon and I had a call Wednesday lunchtime to say it had arrived.  Good luck!  xx


----------



## Fraggles

Thanks Jovi, when do you start ivf? Fx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hopefully will start down-regging mid April, AF had better play ball - though last month I had a 39 day cycle, god knows what happened there!  By my guess ET should be end of May    xx


----------



## Fraggles

What is going on with cycles - my usual is 26, this time 22, last time 22 and ovulated on day 11! Scratching my head. Here's hoping AF comes when is expected although Stepan is flexible so if it comes sooner he should be still able to see you.

Good luck.

F x


----------



## sweet1

Yes fraggles I am going to go for it I think.

I am going to email Sheridan with my preferred donors tonight. Have you done yours yet?

I'll pm you my details - if you are interested in shipping together pm me yours and I will let Sheridan know to mail both samples together then we can split shipping costs. Not sure if it will be done by tomorrow though? 

Let me know - I've pm'd you the finer points 

Love

SA x


----------



## bingbong

Just wondered how all the IUIers are doing? Are those of you planning your next cycle going ok? Coco are you finally set to go this month?

I've got my day 10 scan tomorrow   can't quite believe that it's happening again so soon. 

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Bing

When will you be in CR, looks like I may be flying monday now!

F x


----------



## lulumead

wow BB, that has come around first...hopefully you and fraggles will be able to hang together in Brno.

I'm set to go in april, not allowed to do this month as had a hysteroscopy today and my clinic won't do IUI in the same month as having this done.  Hysteroscopy all fine, so now I have had every test going which have all been normal, so now have to believe its just about time for a lucky egg to come my way. Nothing medical that they can do anything about, unless my eggs are just too rubbish. Oh well, look forward to some IUI action soon, sending lots of luck.

xxx


----------



## bingbong

lulu that's great that your hysteroscopy went well and nothing was found, hopefully that perfect egg will come along soon for you   April will be here before you know it  

Fraggles what a shame! I fly out on Friday and back on Sunday so we will miss each other   shame cos there are no other FFers there so I'm worried about getting lonely.

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Bingbong

I am worried about getting lonely too as will be there for a week I think to get all bases covered due to short cycle. Theory says I should ovulate on tuesday due to 22 day cycle but last time day 11 but Stepan has replied to my emails but not the question about when I should get there! 

Sorry I will miss you too. Did think as we live sort of closeish it would be funny if we met in CR instead of London.

Good luck.

F x


----------



## bingbong

Fraggles that would've been funny if we had met up there   but not to be   I do feel for you going for a week. Where are you staying? I hope that you are taking your laptop with you! And a load of DVDs to watch on it! It looks like the weather is quite mild but it's meant to rain every day that I'm there   better than the snow that I had the first time I was there, don't think I've fully defrosted yet. 

I'm sure that you've read the guides to Brno with ideas about filling your days, hope that some other nice FFers keep you company.

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi My laptop dvd player is buggered and don't know how to fix it, any suggestions anyone - I have a mac.

F x


----------



## bingbong

Buy a new one...and quickly


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

BB   

Good luck to all our IUIers     
Love
Jovi x


----------



## Fraggles

Bing I so agree buy a new one is totally logical - I'll just add to my fertility debt LOL. I think when you buy donor sperm it is so expensive they could thrown in a free laptop with the price. E.g buy three vials of sperm and we'll give you a laptop too. do you think it'll catch on?

How am I going to pass all the days. Tried to get in touch with apple with little success. I need it fixed and NOW.

F x


----------



## bingbong

hello Jovi!

Fraggles maybe take it to a computer repair man? Or could you borrow one from someone? Did you order your sperm? Can't believe they didn't give you a free laptop, cheek of it. 

Bingbong x


----------



## cocochanel1

Hi BB and everyone, yes am all set to go. It is day 1 today so I have my first scan on Easter Saturday - day 10. IUI will likely be the following week so maybe the 8th or 9th of April. 

I have started a fertility diet today - no dairy, no sugar, no meat, no caffeine, no alcohol (obviously!), no wheat. It is not too different to what I usually eat but just a little stricter. I am determined to do everything I can to get pregnant in the next 3 months. 

Who else will be on 2ww at this time?

BB good luck  with you next and hopefully final cycle.

Coco xxx


----------



## caramac

Fraggles - are you in London? If so try taking your Mac to an Apple store that has a Genius bar. You never know they might be able to sort it out there and then. Worth a try if you have the time?

Good luck to everyone starting tx in the next few weeks.


----------



## Lou-Ann

BB, hope that your scan has gone well and you have 2/3 lovely follies   

Lulu, glad that your hysteroscopy went well. April will be here before you know it  

Fraggles and Coco, good luck for your imminent tx's  

Hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Thanks Lou-Ann  

I'm just back from my scan, have some good follies with four ranging from 10.2-23.7mm. Everything looks good apparently and as I left he said to me 'try not to have twins' I wish  

Starting to finally feel excited about this cycle. I've emailed Stepan so now waiting for him to let me know when to trigger and go to the clinic. Can't believe that I'm flying tomorrow  

bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

sounds great BB
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

That's great news BingBong  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Sounding good BB   
Jovi x


----------



## acrazywench

Hi ladies, 

I'm planning to start treatment tomorrow/Thursday but I seem to have woken up with the beginnings of a cold (I have a delightful phlegmy cough going on!). If it turns into a proper cold are my chances pretty much out of the window before I start? (I remember reading that if your immune system feels it's doing too much, even if an egg fertilises the body will reject it so that it can concentrate on getting healthy.) 

Feeling a bit peeved - I managed to avoid winter colds/illnesses this year, this is the first month that treatment has been possible and my body tries to sabotage me before I start! (Surely the rail strike combined with the engineering works planned for the week I will be regularly travelling to London for scans is enough to keep my public transport dependent self on my toes for this round of treatment?!)


----------



## bingbong

acrazywench I'm sorry to hear that you aren't feeling well   I have no idea what you should do about tx, maybe speak to your clinic and ask them? Hope that it is just a 24 hour thing and you are feeling better very soon  

How are the other IUIers? 


bingbong x


----------



## cocochanel1

Crazywench, poor you. Hope things work out for you and that you feel better soon.
BB, I'm ok - waiting for my IUI in less than 10 days time! Day 10 scan on Saturday. How are you feeling?
Coco xxx


----------



## bingbong

Wow Coco, ten days is soon!! Good luck for the scan on Saturday, let us know how it goes.

I'm doing good thanks, have actually found myself forgetting that I'm on the 2ww, I really didn't think that was possible!! 

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Coco, how are you doing?

F x


----------



## acrazywench

Thanks ladies. Feeling fine, just seem to have a bit of a cold going on. Clinic said it was fine to go ahead with a cold which is great news. Since af seems to be reluctant - was meant to show up yesterday - I'm keeping my fingers crossed that clinic are open on Good Friday otherwise this cycle may be over before it has begun!

x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys   

Been awol for a while sorry   hope you all doing ok I have my next basting tomorrow    and praying its my last as this is cycle no 12    also had to go on to double gonal f and metformin as my follies were not growing     metformin is a nightmare as the s/e are just hideous   I just hope this is all worth it  

Has anyone else needed metformin for IUI before   any tips with easing the s/e   

Love FM XXXXX


----------



## Annaleah

FM - i'll be praying that this is your last cycle   .  I haven't had metformin although my endocrinologist has mentioned it as a potential for preventing early MC in women with PCOS although not recommended for pregnancy.  I can't give any advice about side effects butyou have my full sympathy as I have heard they are horrid  .  Hope tomorrows basting goes well.

Acrazywench - hope AF is playing ball

Coco - hope all is well at your scan on Saturday.  Can I be nosey and ask if you are stimming?  I have discussed with clinic about having another go at IUI because of too many follies for IVF and OHSS risk. They don't offer natural cycles or clomid cycles but have suggested a low dose gonal -f (37.5 IUI).  Just wondered what you have been advised?

Annaleahxx


----------



## bingbong

FM I've heard about those s/e   if you go to the PCOS board you will find a thread for people on met and might get some tips there. From what I understand it's good to build up your dose and spread them over the day, I think a low fat diet helps too. Really hoping that this cycle is the one for you  

Hi Annaleah, good to see you posting   hope that you can work out what to do re tx 

Crazywench you had me    at bargaining with your embies over on the 2ww thread! I think I'm going to find something to threaten my dot with  

bingbong x


----------



## Mifi

Annaleah I was put on metformin the first time to help prevent OHSS after my body went bizerk with the first IVF stimming. It did work as I made it to EC and they got just 24 eggs so I know I will have to take it again for IVF. I'm not really sure why i am on them for IUI other than they help my follies progress caus this month they were struggling to grow   My body is very sensitive to all drugs and I have always had good results with 75 iu of Gonal F perhaps they will let you try that too  

BB thanks for the PCOS board idea I hadn't thought of that  

Love FM XXXXXXXX


----------



## Annaleah

FM - I didn't realise Met could help prevent OHSS.  I think I tried an IUI cycle with alternating daily doses of 75 and 37.5 iu gonal f but over responded and had to abandon.  My worry is that even 37.5iu will be too much and I'll have to abandon.  I'm thinking I may be better to switch to a clinic that is happy to do natural iui with bloods and follie tracking.  But then again I change my mind every five mins....so will wait and see.  I'm trying to change jobs, move etc at the moment so tx on hold for a few months.  Feels quite nice not to have to make any decisions just yet. 
Hope all goes well tomorrow, i'll be thinking of you
Annaleahx


----------



## Mifi

Annaleah wow you are sensitive   and I thought I was bad   defo look into taking met to help prevent over stimming again as it was the reason it was prescribed to me the first time   thanks for the


----------



## cocochanel1

Hi how is everyone?
I am just back from my day 10 scan, very exciting! A lovely dominant follicle on my right ovary. Trilaminar lining too. I have to start testing for a surge from tomorrow and will be back in for the next scan on Tuesday/ Wednesday. I feel like I am starting afresh with new sperm and no drugs which have made me so ill. 
I had acupuncture before the scan and it was a really good session- she used a heat lamp on my feet too which was lovely and relaxing.
Hi to everyone. 
Love Coco xxx


----------



## some1

Coco - great news, all sounds very promising.  I've got a good feeling about your new treatment approach    

Some1

xx


----------



## Fraggles

Cocochanel fabulous news, congratulations. I too have a good feeling about your treatment approach.

F x


----------



## bingbong

Great news Coco   hopefully your super sperm will have a direct hit  

any other IUIers about to have tx?

bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Great news Coco,   that your change in approach works  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

Bingbong thanks for the tip about birth company.

I rang them the other day about the trigger shot and scans in the UK before going to Denmark they were really helpful. Apparently the doctor will pescribe the trigger but she thinks that he will need an email from the clinic telling him dose etc... unfortunately my clinic have emailed and won't have anything to do with what drugs are used as they are midwife led and basically dont know. I'm waiting until tuesday to ring birth company  and discuss. Hopefully I can avoid having to find a consultant and pay for all those tests I know I don't need !!!

Is making me wonder what I will do if I need to move on to medicated cycles as consultant led clinics in Denmark aren't allowed to use open donors apparently= Might need to change clinics!


----------



## bingbong

Morrigan I'm pleased that the Birth Company might be able to help you. I was on Pregnyl 5000IU for my IUIs. I think that you have higher doses for IVF. 

Really hope that you sort it and that you don't need to change clinics  
bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

sending lots of positive vibes Coco...all sounding good.
xx


----------



## sweet1

All the best Coco, fingers crossed for you x


----------



## cocochanel1

Hi everyone, I have had my day 13 scan today and the follicle is 18mm and lining 10.7mm so have been told to trigger at midnight for IUI on Thursday at 12 noon. I am going to struggle to stay awake until midnight!!
Good job I pushed for regular scans otherwise I may have missed the window. She couldn't believe how much the follicle had grown since Saturday. 
How is everyone else doing?
Coco xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Coco - wa-haaaaaayyy, sounds brilliant so far!       

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

That's great Coco. Good luck for Thursday and for the 2WW   
Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

Funny Coco, I was just thinking of you this afternoon and was going to post asking how you were getting on and here you are with some good news. Hope that you can stay awake to get your trigger done, I've always been lucky with the times of mine really. Good luck for Thursday  

How's all the other IUIers?

bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

That's great Coco  . Good luck for Thursday 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Fraggles

Coco fab news, looks like it was a good call to change protocol.

xx


----------



## lulumead

crossing everything Coco.
xxxx


----------



## Mifi

Coco good luck


----------



## cocochanel1

Thanks for all of your good wishes. I did my trigger injection last night and have the IUI tomorrow at 12...

Hi to everyone. 

Coco 
xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Five Coco I will be thinking of you at midday tomorrow and sending lots of positive sticky vibes. Which hospital do I need to send them to so I can make sure that they hit the right target!

Bing I need a good talking too I am so not working and need to write the flipping dissertation proposal ...... yes still on that.

F x


----------



## bingbong

Great news coco   

Fraggles I am not the one to give you a talking to today. I just can't focus today, still just want to cry all the time   and can't stop thinking about the 2ww long enough to do anything resembling study. I'm giving up and am going to escape to see a movie, hopefully it will cheer me up.

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Bing   

If I lived nearer I would be coming to the movies with you.

F x


----------



## acrazywench

Coco - sending you lots of    and sticky vibes.

BingBong and Fraggles - hope that the 2ww is less annoying today. Bing - hope the film was good and took your mind off things. Fraggles - sorry that your dissertation proposal is giving you grief - hope it starts behaving itself soon. 

x


----------



## Rose39

Good luck Coco!!!      

Rose xx


----------



## Fraggles

Coco it's midday and I know you will not be aware till later but just wanted to let you know I was sending you lots of good luck and sticky vibes at precisely 12.05 - hope you got them.
F x


----------



## bingbong

that's sweet Fraggles. While trying very hard not to imagine Coco with her legs in the air I'm sending sticky vibes too  

bingbong x


----------



## indekiwi

Coco, sending shedloads of          your way.  

A-Mx


----------



## Fraggles

Coco, with all this good luck being sent your way I predict the outlook is good.


----------



## cocochanel1

Girls, you don't know how much your good luck wishes mean to me - thank you so much for remembering me. Inde I take the 'shedloads' THANK YOU, Fraggles thank you for always asking after me and remembering me, Rose hun thanks for thinking of me even though you are going through such disappointment yourself at the moment and Bing thank you for always being so cheery with your wishes. Thanks to everyone else too who has wished me luck on here during the last few days and also via text. 

I did have my legs in the air at about 1205/1215 Fraggles and Bing!! The head Consultant did my IUI which was great - I had asked for one of the two head Consultants and they obliged even though usually the nurses do the IUIs - just wanted that extra reassurance as they have done all of my previous treatment. I also asked for a private room to listen to my IPOD meditation afterwards which they also provided! I figure I have spent so much with them that they should treat me well! I had acupuncture before and after IUI and now I'm resting at home eating nuts!!

Have done everything I possibly could. Re sperm prep does anyone have (or know where I can find) a clear set of parameters re what to expect in terms of initial sample and prepared sample? ie. volume, count, motility, progression, morphology? 
Good luck to all on the 2ww.
Coco xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

So glad it all went well Coco, have everything crossed for you for a positive result   
Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

great news coco....sending you positive vibes now...   

Sorry can't help on sample, my clinic just says its a great sample or whatever!

xx


----------



## sweet1

Fingers crossed Coco, i really hope this is the one for you.

Was a bit worried that AF wasn't coming soon enough as I had no pre-symptoms but thanks goodness it arrived today which means IUI will be day 13 for me this month, on 50mg of clomid. It'll be my first shot and TBH I think it's too early in my cycle, but I already have another flight booked for June in case this one doesn't work....


----------



## bingbong

SSA nothing like positive thinking!!!!   Great news that AF is here and you are all set to go, can't believe that it's only two weeks away, felt like ages ago not that long ago at all. Really hope that you get first time lucky  

bingbong x


----------



## sweet1

Thanks Bing! Yes crazy isn't it. All the best of luck for you on OTD, try and relax for the next 2 days xxx


----------



## lulumead

good luck SSA....1st time lucky would be very lovely to see, so crossing everything for you.
xxx


----------



## bingbong

As requested on the 2ww thread and by some pm's here is what happened with my IUI. If I replied by PM I was going on my memory, this time I got the reports out so go by this one!

Started Clomid 100mg on day three of cycle for five days, scan on day 10: right ovary- 20mm, 15.3mm, 10.2mm. left ovary- 23.7mm. Plus multiple smaller ones thanks to PCOS. I had my IUI on day 12 and was told to trigger (5000iu Pregnyl) 36 hours prior. In the end it was nearer 37 hours.

On my second cycle I did the same Clomid and the CD10 scan showed three main follies, 17mm. 11mm, 16mm. I was told to trigger 24 hours before IUI that was done on CD13.

First IUI scan on CD10 showed two lead follies, 12.7mm and 14mm. I was told to trigger 15 hours before IUI which was done on day 13. The short time between trigger and IUI was because the follies were small and to give them as much time as possible to grow as apparently they hardly grow after the trigger has been given, I only learnt this after, if only Stepan had told me that! 

It seems clear that each time I responded better to the Clomid, so much so that on my way out the room after my third scan the sonographer said 'be careful not to have twins'   So I really do think that going three times in a row helped, although I know some clinics won't let people do more than two medicated IUIs in a row.

I also took asprin 75mg for IUIs two and three because I have heavy AFs with clots and was told that asprin will help stop the clots forming that can apparently stop implantation, I started the asprin on CD1. I also took a load of other siupplements: pregnacare, zinc, selenium, CQ10, fish oil, folic acid, Vit B complex, Vit B6 and Vit C. Whether this helped or not who knows. If you want to know doses etc then ask away. Or read this: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0 but if you google you will see that for everyone who says something is good there is someone else who says that it isn't  apart from zinc that is, most seem to agree that taking extra zinc is good 

I should also say that the sperm was very good, with between 20-42 million and 70-98% motility. Third IUI was 42 million with 97% motility. I think that's pretty good! That was Reprofit's sperm.

Should also say that most people don't start with 100mg of Clomid but on 50mg, not totally sure why Stepan put me on 100mg but I assume that it was due to my PCOS, even though that often means that you over respond. I have no idea and those that have dealt with S know that he is a man of few words and doesn't tend to explain things  For IUIs two and three I've taken progesterone, 100mg twice a day so a lot less than you take with IVF but as you ovulate naturally with IUI you don't need as much. Lots of people don't give progesterdone after IUI.

Anyway, hope that helps. Please ask if you have any questions 

bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

thanks BB, very useful.  AF just arrived so I can get going again...am still trying to work out whether to do one or two squirts....don't feel like much point doing two but will see what my clinic have to say...I'm definitely on for the back to back cycles now that I have had all my tests done.  I'm using injections rather than clomid, although I am tempted to suggest doing clomid for one attempt just to see if change of drugs make a difference. Who the hey knows!

xx


----------



## cocochanel1

BB, thanks for the info. Was the sperm washed or unwashed when you were given those figures? ie. I have two sets of data one for 'initial sample' (unwashed) and one for 'prepared sample' (washed). 
Interesting that your follicles were 20, 15, 10 and 23. I thought that 18mm was the point for triggering. Do you know what the size window is? I also thought that there was a limit of two follicles for IUI? Also, interesting that you have been prescribed aspirin. Do you know how they decided to give you clomid rather than puregon? Would be interested in yours and anyone else's thoughts. It is a minefield trying to pick through the facts and decision making process that the various clinics use but I'm guessing there will now be a rush of requests for 'BB's protocol'!!!
Thanks. and congratulations again! What a result.
Coco xxx


----------



## lulumead

hi coco, I think the 2 follies limit is probably a UK thing.  i read somewhere that 3 follies gave best chance.
My clinic always advises aspirin but only at point of IUI or EC if you are doing IVF, might start taking it earlier now, can't do any harm!! 
My clinic go with Puregon as they say it has higher rates, but again who knows! what works for one person doesn't work for another. And I'm afraid the cynic in me now believes you can't really do anything to improve your chances, it just happens when its supposed to. Eek...that sounds a bit fatalistic and hopeless.....ignore me!!

So pleased that there is an IUI success to give us all hope.  Crossing fingers that you are next    

xxx


----------



## bingbong

Coco I think that was the sperm count from after it was prepared and ready to go but may be wrong. Coco I just checked and it says 'after swimm up' whatever that means.

As for the follies I was a bit worried about some being too big and asked the Dr who did the scan, he said that follies ovulate anything over 15mm and up to 25mm, so I was worried that I'd be too late, but he then said that it looked liked perfect timing so I relaxed a little. I've no idea but it obviously all worked out alright. Just need to see if his worry about multiples was right. 

Stepan never mentioned Puregon, he just said 'lets start with clomid' so that's what we did. I know that Starbuck got pg with clomid for her IUI too. 

Lulu if only we knew why exactly it worked one time and not another. I really hope that it will be your turn soon   

bingbong x


----------



## wizard

Coco from what I can gather mature follicles size for gonal-f and puregon are 15-16+ (ideal 18+ for trigeering) but for clomid they prefer them to be a bit larger - around 18+ (ideal 20+ for triggering).  I was allowed to go with 3 follicles after my medicated IUI in the UK but that was after a LOT of pushing.

Re: Clomid and Puregon / Gonal F.  I think you are less likely to overstim with Clomid and it's much cheaper.  On the other hand it sometimes thins the lining which is not good.  Some UK clinics still use Clomid but others have ditched it in favour of injectibles, I know both clinics that I've been to no longer use Clomid.  Sometimes clinics start with Clomid and if that doesn't work move onto injectibles.  

I do hope this is your last 2ww  .

Wizard x


----------



## starbuck

My clinic gave me the choice of clomid or injectibles - they didn't say one was better than the other and I just choose clomid because I knew the GP would give it to me on prescription.    

I only took 50mg for each of my cycles even though I only ever got one decent follicle each time.  The clinic said if I had 3 follies which could mature for the IUI then it would be my choice whether to go ahead.  Unlike BB I didn't find doing 3 cycles in a row had any affect on how the clomid affected me - my 1st and 3rd cycle where almost identical in follie size and time, the second cycle went on for ever with 3 follies fighting for dominance and then only one went on to a decent size.  I was told they would trigger once 1 follie had got to 17mm.  

My sperm count for each cycle was under 10m before washing.  I later found out that this is because UK clinics split a donor sample into 2 shots - very sneaky of them I think.  Certainly the last cycle had the highest count but I can't remember what that was. 


Fingers crossed for lots more IUI success stories shortly.

Starbuck
x


----------



## sweet1

BB,  Stepan prescribed me Ovitrelle last time to trigger, should I ask him for Pregnyl instead? What's the difference, do you know?

And I haven't heard of taking progesterone, should I maybe get Stepan to prescribe that too (and sorry to be ignorant -when should I take it and what for?)

Thanks 

SSA x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ovitrille and Pregnyl are bother triggers, I only know with IVF if you take Gonal F you get Ovitrille and if you take Puregon/Menopur you get Pregynl and take it 36 hrs before EC

Lx


----------



## bingbong

SSA I don't think that it matter much which trigger. I had some Pregnyl already so used that for the first two and then they prescribed that again, maybe because I had already used it? I'm not sure not having used it but I think that Ovitrille is easier to give as the Pregnyl comes in little glass ampules that need to be mixed up.

As for the progesterone it helps support the pregnancy but you will produce it naturally if you ovulate. People having IVF get higher doses of it because they don't ovulate so their body doesn't start producing it for longer. It's up to you if you want it, you could ask S whether he thinks that it's a good idea or not. They are pessaries that go up your, er, front entrance   twice a day from after the IUI. 

Starbuck the amount that LWC charge for sperm that is very naughty of them  

bingbong x


----------



## some1

Hello

Just thought I would add my successful cycle info here in case it is helpful to anyone.  

I had 100mg Clomid on days 2-5, I was not offered any alternative drugs by my clinic.  I queried the dose as I really wanted to start on the lowest dose possible, but was told that they 'only prescribe 50mg for very tiny ladies' (I am 5'6" and size 12).  I was worried that I would produce too many follicles, but it all turned out okay!  My last scan before IUI was on day 12 when my lining was 7.8mm and I had 2 dominant follies, one at 18.7mm on right and one at 21.9mm on left.  I did a pregnyl injection that night and had my IUI around 38 hours later. 

Some1

xx


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Just to add to the notes as we are comparing   my IUI with BFP I cant remember the size of my follie but I started 75iu of Gonal F on day 3 and had 12 doses with last Gonal F at 5:30 pm and Trigger Pregnol at 8:30pm and then basted 39 hours after trigger. Sorry I cant say quality of sperm either as I am never told this. Also I was taking Pregnacare conception every day too  

I'm starting to think that IUI is just so hit and miss especially as I have just had my 10th one and still no baby      my last IUI I had 2 follies, good sperm and lining and basted 39 hours after trigger and taking Metformin but still no BFP      I just dont understand it   I have to say that officially I am still on the 2WW but I have had AF type cramps on & off for the last 4 days and I just know its just a matter of time before the   rears her ugly head - she usually arrives 2 days before OTD (happened same day for last 4 tx cycles!!) so I'm 99% sure it will be game over on Tuesday   I'm so in tune with my body and I remember so well how I felt with both of my BFP and im really starting to think that perhaps I wont feel like that again    

Pretty sure my next tx will be IVF even though im terrified  


Lots of       FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Sharry

Happy Chatting


----------



## Sharry

New home http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233901.0


----------



## Mifi

Oh im first   

Had one of those dreams last night   I dreamt that I gave birth to a little girl in the bath   she was perfect a little small as she was prem but perfect with lots of dark hair even though I have blond hair   does anyone else have these types of dreams   Over the last year I have had a few but this is the first time it was a girl   its usually a boy and ive given birth in very strange places   at the cinema in work and at the supermarket  

Its my Dad's birthday today so out for lunch  

Love FM XXXX


----------



## bingbong

FM would be interested to hear what someone who knows about what dreams mean makes of your dream!

Fraggles sounds good to me! I'd love a waterbirth so hypno birthing would go well with that   haha, bet you didn't expect that response! It is something that I'm going to find out more about. I am pretty sure that Aweeze used it with E.

bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BB and Fraggles if you pop onto the gay LGBT thread Gina is a doula and hypnobirthing practitioner so I am sure she can point you in the right directions.
L x


----------



## starbuck

I've got the natal hypnotherapy CD set and hoping that will help my birth.  Currently just on the pregancy relaxation disc but will move to the birth disk at 34 weeks.  I'll let you know if I think it helped after the birth!

Starbuck
x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi guys  

The hypnobirthing stuff really interests me, I got one of the cds for IVF (worked just as well with IUI) as a way of getting relaxed and focused on TTC - it talked about letting go of fears associated with procedures during treatment, pregnancy and visualising a lil bubs getting snuggled in - tx didn't work, but i was certainly more relaxed using it.

Well AF has arrived so am now officially cd 1 - starting clomid 50mg once daily days 2-6. 

Was anyone told to take clomid at a particular time of the day? - tried to speak to someone at the clinic today but no nurses or doctors available to ask.

Good luck for OTD Fraggles and FM - not long now  

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## kizzi79

Whoops... and coco too  

Krissi xx


----------



## some1

Krissi - I don't think it matters what time of day you take Clomid, so long as you take it at a regular time so that the doses are evenly spaced.  Some people take it in the evening so that any side effects peak during the night when you are asleep.  I took mine in the morning and was lucky to have very little in the way of side effects.

Wishing you loads of luck for this cycle  

   to Coco, Fraggles and FullMoon too

Some1

xx


----------



## bingbong

Great news Krissi   I took mine at night and the first cycle it was great because I slept soooo well on it! Unfortunately it didn't seem to have that affect for the next two cycles   Wishing you lots of luck and   

bingbong x


----------



## starbuck

Fraggles I'm planning a home birth so can't have an epidural but do have a tens machine and will use gas and air when needed.  If I end up in hospital though (lots of first time home births get transferred) then I'll decide then on whether to have an epidural.  I'm hoping that the hypnotherapy will keep me relaxed enough so the home birth works!    They want me to have a 36 week scan before they confirm the home birth though so a few more weeks before I have to think too much about it. 

krissi - as the others have said you can take clomid anytime but you should take it the same (ish) time each day.  

Starbuck
x


----------



## hereshoping

Hello all, and hope you don't mind my invading your thread. Im a brand new member and this is my first post. If there's a better thread for my questions please redirect me!! I've also posted it on Single Abroadies part 10, just incase!

I've had a look through these amazing posts, and just wanted to make sure I have read everything properly, and ask a few more bits. If you don't mind.
I'm divorced, 32 years old and have children, no probs. I want another child to complete the family now and want to do this alone (loads of reasons)
Anyhow, cost is an issue (as always) and I want to try IUI with or without drugs given my history. Hopefully it will work within a few tries.
Reprofit seems to be the way to go.
But can you point me in the right direction please on the following:

1) Do you have to go through your GP initially or can you self refer (dont want too much involvement with GP if poss although theres nothing dodgy going on!!)
2) Is it really only approx 200euros to get IUI and donor sperm (from Reprofit)? Are there other charges such as admin and consultation fees?
3) How much are the reprofit scans, and if you want to be sure before you set off can you get a private scan done at home easy enough without being refferd and so on?
4) Do Reprofit have a similar policy to Uk where they will let you have abt 3 IUI cycles before they ask you to consider IVF?

Thanks for any help and pointers in advance.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi hereshopping - posted reply on single abroadies for you.

F x


----------



## morrigan

Time to tap into all of your knowledge!!!! 

I have completely failed to find a Uk doctor that would prescribe me ovulation trigger shot (I'm having unmedicated iui at storkklinik which is midwife led)

The gist is they would if my clinic referred me but clinic won't as its midwife led. I'm going to get the birth company to do the follicle scan and i have resorted to getting the drug from edrugnet internet pharmacy- I was very dubious about this route as it seems a bit dodgy but drugs have arrived safe and sound today and all seem above board. woo hoo

The big question is time between trigger and IUI! Ive read lots on this subject but most people seem to be doing medicated cycles not sure if that makes a difference? My understanding is that the follicle must be at least 18mm to trigger and average response form shot suggests 36hrs but is there a risk your own body will ovulate in the mean time- do most people do it a day earlyier than there own cycle? any ideas - and sorry if its an over asked question !


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Morrigan

Will they be able to prescribe drugs for you in future - do they not work with a GP over there who could write prescriptions in future should you need them? And is there a clinic storkklink thread you can post question on because someone there must have been in same situation.

F x


----------



## cocochanel1

I have just had unmedicated IUI and trigger was 36 hours before the IUI. Hope this helps.
Coco xxx


----------



## acrazywench

I'll be starting 2ww tomorrow so any happy thoughts sent my way at basting time (2pm) would be gratefully received 

Feels like it's early, but I surged this morning and took the trigger shot so hopefully follie is nice and mature. [I'm also hoping there are actually 2 follies - nurse told me yesterday there was only one but I'm sure I saw the sonographer find two and she seemed to calculate two separate sizes (16.5 and 15.5), so I'm keeping my fingers crossed on that front!]


----------



## lulumead

sending you happy thoughts crazywench     
xx


----------



## hereshoping

Thank you Fraggles x


----------



## some1

hereshoping - I think your questions have all been answered on the abroadies thread, but just wanted to wish you lots of luck!

crazywench - will be thinking of you tomorrow and sending you lots of  

morrigan - My trigger shot was around 38 hours before IUI and I was scanned about 10 hours before I was told to do the shot.  If the shot is well timed there should be little risk of ovulation happening before the IUI as the nurse/doctor doing the scan/advising shot time will be timing the shot to either coincide with or pre-empt natural ovulation.

Some1

xx


----------



## starbuck

crazywench - fingers crossed for third time lucky like BB and I were.

Morrigan - my follie was about 18mm and trigger about 26 hours before my successful IUI.  My clinic will make you trigger as soon as a follie gets to 17 to make sure you don't miss natural ovulation. 

Good luck all.

Starbuck
x


----------



## morrigan

Thanks for all your answers - it all seems abit clearer now- 

unfortunately clinic has no doctors associated - something to do with rules of who can inseminate in Denmark. I can't find a clinic board and Denmark thread is not very busy- I will start a thread and see !! 

Fraggles I think your right and I need to think where i go if i need medicated cycle- maybe I'll have to change clinics- I will have 2 more goes and then see- unless scan reveals problems with my follies and i need meds. May be I'll look in to reprofit - different country to visit after all !


----------



## kizzi79

Hi hereshoping - welcome to the boards and good luck with your treatment  

How was the basting Acrazywench?

And good luck to all of you on the 2ww - not long now, lets hope BB's luck has rubbed off!!!   

Love to all, Krissi  xx


----------



## acrazywench

Thanks for the good wishes/happy vibes for basting.  I'm sure it was more uncomfy than the previous goes, but never mind - feet are now up and I am indulging in some tv eye candy.

I'm hoping that the timing was ok - iui was about 29 hours after trigger shot, but I did get my surge yesterday morning so I guess it should be ok. This go fewer swimmers defrosted - half as many as last time but only a few less than the first go when I got my bfp - today's lot had 87% motility so hopefully one of them will hit the target and I'll be another 'third time lucky'.

Ok, that's enough about me - back to the eye candy


----------



## Mifi

Good luck crazy hope its 3rd time lucky for you


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone. Hope you are all doing ok, and those on the 2ww aren't going too crazy!!!

I had my day 10 scan today. I had been given clomid 50mg days 2-6 to try and improve my chances after 4 failed IUIs. Sadly my scan shows the clomid has worked a little too well - 7 follicles visible, 5 of which appear dominant   The clinic have advised me that I need another scan on Friday but if the number of follicles has not dropped to 3 or below they will abandon this cycle as too risky. (I asked about converting to IVF but too few follicles to give a good chance of sucess.)

Has anyone else had a similar experience? Did the number of follicles reduce?

Sorry for such a me post but feeling very down  

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Krissi

Hugs - can answer your question sorry but sorry to hear you are having a worrying time and hope things work out for you.

I haven't had your problem but I took my first lot on day 3 at consultants suggestion but had to abandon cycle as I am having treatment overseas and had scan on day 11 instead of day 10 (doh!) and I am having treatment overseas as it so much cheaper and my follies were about to pop so to speak. The next time I was a ditz and had somehow chucked out my clomid thinking it was an old medication so couldn't start taking on day 3 and instead started taking them on day 4 or day 5 as I had to get replacement ones. I do know different consultants suggest you start taking on different days but do not know the reason for this. Obviously I am no expert but wonder if you could ask your consultant or if any other ladies know whether starting to take your clomid later in your cycle could prevent too many follicles the next time or why different consultants suggest we start taking it on different days.

F x


----------



## Annaleah

Hi Krissi, So sorry to hear that cycle might have to be cancelled.  I was in a similar situation a couple of years ago when I had to have IUI abandoned because of over response.  My follie numbers didn't drop but then I was on low dose gonal-f which is greater level of stimms that clomid (which is not technically a stimming drug - I don't think) - so hopefully there is more chance for you of follie numbers dropping.  

I wasn't able to transfer to IVF for similar reasons.  If you are unable to consider IVF for future cycles then it may be more helpful to try other things with IUI such as reverting back to unmedicated but having bloods, scans to monitor follies and trigger short to preempt your surge so that IUI can be timmed.  Not quite sure what protocols you've had previously.....  

I certainly wish I had stuck with IUI longer and when I resume tx that's what I will be going for - i think (my mind keeps changing  )

I'll keep my fingers crossed that Friday shows better news
Annaleah x


----------



## bingbong

Krissi   I really hope that you have some better news at your next scan   

bingbong x


----------



## acrazywench

Krissi, sorry to hear that too many follies are being active and your cycle may have to be abandoned.    I don't know if this is of any help but in my first round of iui I had three wannabe follies one day but I then messed up the timing of an injection (dropped my last needle and had to wait a day to get a new one) and by my next scan two days later one of follies was completely out of the running.  

I really hope your next scan brings you happier news and that you are able to go ahead with this tx cycle.  

x


----------



## cocochanel1

Morning, I can't sleep. Have been awake since 2, ridiculous. I am baking hot too. I feel sick and that is not morning sickness it is nerves!!!
I don't feel pregnant but I have no period. I always have spotting for 3 or so days in advance of my period and I'm day 29/30 today on an average 30 day cycle. Perhaps I have worried myself into such a spin that my period is late. I'm not usually so worried but this TTC business has really got to me in the last two years. 
I hate this 2ww. When I first started trying it wasn't such a difficult time but now I dread the test. I keep reminding myself that worst case I try again in two weeks time NO BIG DEAL. Get over it Coco!!!  Life is good and I have a lot to be grateful for - so much.

Hi to everyone how are you all doing - if you are sensible you will be asleep!
Coco xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco have you tested yet? I really hope it is good news!! 

L x


----------



## acrazywench

Coco - hope you managed to get some sleep. I'm keeping everything crossed for you for today.

xx


----------



## morrigan

Sorry to here it's stressing you- fingers crossed


----------



## kizzi79

Really hoping this is the one for you Coco   I will be thinking of you today  

Thanks for your well wishes Fraggles, Annaleigh, BB and Acrazywench - am feeling a bit numb this morning, but trying to stay positive that things may change by tomorrow  

Love to all, Krissi  xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Krissi
something in the air I think!

I was scanned on Monday and 2 lovely follies developing....scanned today on day 12, and 8 [email protected]@dy follies have popped up from nowhere.  Was hoping to switch to IVF as my clinic would do that, but my LH blood test revealed that i am about to pop them so no chance of harvesting in time.  I was on a lower dose than my IVF and yet produced as many follies    

Trying not to     about it as I know its only another month to wait but I am fed up, with the adoption process I've been actively trying to become a mum since 2006. Rubbish.  Sorry to moan I know everyone has it tough on here, so I know you know how I feel.

Krissi really hope it changes for you. Its frustrating to have to abandon.

Thanks for reading everyone.
xx


----------



## kizzi79

Sorry to hear you are having probs too Lulu   It just seems so unfair doesn't it   And as you say the logical part of me thinks well you'll just have to wait a while, but i just want to get on with it just like you!!!

Take care      Really hoping it will be your turn soon   

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## bingbong

Lulu   I'm so sorry to hear that  

Krissi  

bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

The waiting is tough....plus the added insult of having to pay for nothing! £600 wasted...oh well...onwards and upwards.

Hope scan is ok Krissi.
x


----------



## acrazywench

Oh Lulu, that's rotten news.   I think you're well within your rights to feel thoroughly peeved - treatment is a stressful enough process to go through, but having to abandon and pay for the privilege when you're so nearly there must be galling. 

Take lots of care.

x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, sorry to hear that you've had to abandon   

Krissi, I hope that you get better news tomorrow and are able to carry on with this cycle   

I am currently waiting for my surge to determine whether I will get to go this month or not  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Lulu im sorry to hear your news    it really is hard     im struggling too and thinking on a daily basis enough is enough and to give up   im so frightened of making the wrong decision give up or carry on but with debt  im mid tx 13 at the mo but all my positivity has just vanished   or probably ran out   sending you big       caus it is just so hard  

Take care


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all, Hope you are all doing ok  

Went for my scan as planned and sadly it showed a total of 11 follies - 1X17mm, 3X15(ish)mm, 1X13.4mm and 6 others below 10mm - so not able to go forward with treatment (as they were concerned that the medium sized follies could release eggs as well as the dominant 17mm one)  . 

I know its to prevent high order multiple births but I feel absolutely gutted - I had felt positive about this cycle!

Sorry for such a me post, love to all Krissi  x


----------



## Rose39

Lulu and Krissi - sending you big hugs    

Rose xx


----------



## bingbong

Krissi already said it but here's another one    

bingbong x


----------



## hereshoping

Really sorry to read your news Krissi and Lulu. I'm not experienced enough on here to offer any advice or proper comments, but I am thinking of you both x


----------



## morrigan

big hugs to both of you that sucks   Do you have next plan?


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## indekiwi

Lulu, Krissi,      .  That really is the most rubbish news.  

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

big hugs krissi...its rubbish. xxxx


----------



## caramac

krissi & lulu, so sorry to hear your news. I really feel for you both.


----------



## cocochanel1

Krissi and Lulu - how frustrating. So sorry to hear that your cycles were abandoned. What dose were you on? 
Coco xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Thank you all for your lovely messages   I have tried to keep busy today as feeling really low, trying to look forward to next month  

Hope you are doing OK lulu  

Coco I was on Clomid 50mg days 2-6 (the clinic seemed really shocked that I managed to overrespond so spectacularly on such a small dose  ) Really hope you are feeling well and enjoying these early days - have you had any symptoms as yet?

Good luck to all those on the 2ww, Love Krissi  xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Krissi and Lulu I can't believe that you both have to abandon the cycles it is so disappointing.  

L x


----------



## Mifi

Krissi & Lulu so sorry to read your news   very frustrating       

AFM im day 8 of stimming and at the mo ive got 2 follies 1 on each side. I just hope that they both progress so that after basting it wont matter whether the    go left or right   its cycle 13 so hoping its a lucky one for me    if not its my last IUI as IVF next that is as long as I dont chicken out  

Love FM XXX


----------



## lulumead

thanks FM....crossing everthing that 13 is lucky...my birthday is on a 13 so I beieve its a good number 

coco: 1st medicated IUI I did 100iu of puregon every other day from day 2...only got one follie, this time I did 100iui every other day, well day 2 & 4 then when I went for scan on day 6 they upped it to 100iu every day. So weird that i suddenly responded so much.  They say just a weird cycle. Had hysteroscopy last month but I can't see how that would affect anything. how you feeling  

xx


----------



## some1

Krissi and Lulu - so very sorry to read that you have both had to abandon your cycles.  You must be very frustrated and disappointed.  REally hoping that you are able to proceed next time   

Full moon -   for lucky treatment 13  
  
Some1

xx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all 

How is everyone? Hope all the 2wwaiters are doing ok  

Im after some advice - I apologise in advance for such a me post...

I've been thinking a lot about what to do next. I have 2 more vials of sperm and have had 4 failed natural DIUI and one abandoned medicated cycle (as produced too many follies on just 50mg clomid). The plan at present is for 2 further natural DIUI. But am now pondering if this is the best thing to do, should i:

a) have one more DIUI and then change to trying IVF with my final vial
b) have 2 more DIUI and then once new donor have IVF as suggested by clinic
c) have 2 more DIUI, but once got new donor to have one final DIUI attempt in case new donor makes all the difference

I just don't know what to do, and would value your opinions and personal experiences 

Thank you so much, Krissi  xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Krissi what is your FSH, LH and AMH?


Coco xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi Coco

Not sure of figures but the clinic have assured me there was no problems with LH, FSH or AMH.

Thanks, Krissi  xx


----------



## hereshoping

Hi Krissi. I'm not really qualified to advise, given I havent started any IUI yet, but I have tried for a baby before aged 28 and succeded. I would imagine that if you are only 30 and have no fertility issues (hope I have that correct) then a few more IUI's would be worth it, as even when you have a DH it can take months to catch on naturally (although IUI is considered better than normal)
I guess it's up to you really and your finances. You could always try one more IUI and then review your options? Sometimes you can "exchange" sperm with another person, or so I have read if you think it may be that? You do have time on your side. Have you been doing natural cycles or using something like clomid? Sorry if you already detailed that, Ive just jumped on and havent read it all thoroughly. Have you thought about doing a double basting too, see if that works? What does the dr advise? Personally I would do one more IUI and then if that didnt work I would have a think, and I would see if there is anything I could do extra with the next IUI to boost chances. Even if it meant double basting, clomid or other stims, vitamins, reflexology, accupuncture etc etc. If you already have that covered then sorry, i dont want to lecture.
Stress wont help, and so if you are getting agitated by it (same as the rest of us) then maybe IVF is the way to go in the near future?
I'll let somebody more experienced step in here now.

Hope that helped a little
H x


----------



## hereshoping

Sorry Krissi, I see that your 5th cycle was with 50mg clomid and it created 11 eggs!! Ive read somewhere that people can try half a tablet giving them 25, but of course thats up to a dr. Personally Im worried abt too many eggs with my clomid (just got script sent across today) but thats another story.
What clinic are you with? 
H x


----------



## cocochanel1

Krissi, if I were you I would ask the clinic for the figures because it will give you lots of insight about your fertility. One of the reasons I ask is that producing many eggs on low dose drugs could indicate PCO/PCOS which would impact my advice. Without the figures I can't really suggest what you should do but if you post your figures then I could suggest a course of action although it would be a best guess.
Coco xxxx


----------



## morrigan

Krissi were your natural IUIs with scans and trigger shots or just OPKs- Ive just had 2 completely natural and am about to do one natural but with trigger shot- Can't comment on whether it will work though!!!!!.

I would say that given you response to clomid you should respond to ivf pretty well- mind you I know nothing about IVF so exuse my ingnorance- are there clinics that will convert to IVF if you have to many follicles?

I know my clinic who deal mainly with natural iuis say 4 attempts then tubes tests etc.. then 2 more if no problems they say after 6 attempts they have less postive results but don't know why. I have heard quoted but can't remember where that average attempts at natural IUI in aged 30-35 bracket was 4-5 attempts.

Good luck with the decsion making thats a journey in its self


----------



## kizzi79

Thanks Morrigan, Coco, Hereshoping and BB  

Coco - I will give the clinic a ring and then post tomorrow, I would really value your advice after all the research you've done

Morrigan - on my natural cycles I had no trigger, scan on cd 10 to confirm there was a follicle and then and OPK to indicate when to have insemination.

Hereshoping - I am at what was Isis in Colchester (they have just been taken over by Bourne Hall).

Thanks everyone, love Krissi  xx


----------



## some1

Krissi - so difficult to decide which option is best, although all 3 options you mentioned involve at least one more IUI.  For my successful cycle, I think what really made the difference was that the timing was spot on because I had follicle tracking scans and a trigger shot.  Although, I spent a LOT of time on tracking temps and doing OPKs I was never really confident that the IUI was timed right for the first 4 cycles.  Maybe, you could speak to your clinic about doing another natural cycle with scans and trigger like Morrigan is doing now.  Do you know whether your donor has proven fertility? 

Some1

xx


----------



## morrigan

Had u/s today on day 10 and have 4 follicles biggest is only 10mm. My plan to trigger tonight and have iui Thursday has obviously gone out of the window.

Not sure what my next course of action should be - I will prob keep checking opk and book another scan but if they grow at 1mm a day they would only be 13mm on day 13 when i normally surge. Am now wandering if I need to do medicated cycle!! Are follicles generally smaller without meds?

Any thoughts welcome !! Apart from perhaps get a consultant !!!!!


----------



## some1

Morrigan - as far as I know follicle size is not affected my meds, just follicle number.  I think they can grow more than 1mm a day, more like 2 or even 3.  I know that drinking plenty of water can help plump up follicles, and eating plenty of protein I think.  Sending you lots of follicle growing vibes hun    

Some1

xx


----------



## bingbong

morrigan I was thinking of you   I'm sorry that your follies aren't bigger but agree with some1 that they can grow faster than 1mm a day. Not sure what to suggest really but I hope that you can sort something out  

bingbong x


----------



## morrigan

Thanks for the advice guys! I have calmed down a bit now and will go and have have another scan when my ovulation test starts its faint line rubbish which will probably be in next few days!! Obviously i may end up missing ovulation like that but at least I will know how it happens!.


Have also started investigating uk clinics ! 

bing bong- your news just wow !!!!!! How funny we were there the same day.

off to drink water and eat protein !!!!


----------



## kizzi79

Fingers crossed that things work out ok Morrigan   

Hi Coco - I rang the clinic and they gave me the following results:
FSH 6.8
AMH 32.66
Prolactin 210
Estrodiol 152
  The woman I spoke to couldn't find the LH result (but I know I had one done) so she will get one of the nurses to ring me with it tomorrow - any advice gratefully received.

Love to all, Krissi  xx


----------



## hereshoping

Morrigan, sorry you are having some problems there. At least you are on top of the matter and researching what to do next. Good luck with that.
Krissi. I would be no good at commenting on your blood work results, leave that to Coco. I have heard good things abt Bourne Hall though and one of my friends had treatment there. Im sure somebody will be along soon to interpret your results with you.
H x


----------



## morrigan

Krissi 

I remember from a lecture I went to at the fertility show that a high amh (above 20) but you at risk of hyperstimulation. I think it was also often high in people with PCOS.

Why are they medicating you for IUI? I'm interested in the thought processes about whether to have natural or medicated IUIs practice seems to vary so much?

I looked at Bourne Halls website today whilast thinking about uk clinics- I liking the vibe.


----------



## hereshoping

Just to add my view on the medication. As somebody who prob wouldnt need anything if I had a DH, to me the meds are more a way of controlling the cycle and helping with the timing. Understandable of course, and some Dr's are more keen than others. I find it interesting that the midwife led clinics I have spoken to in Denmark are very keen on natural cycles.
I think for those who can have a natural cycle and would rather, then there is nothing wrong in it. I am more than dubious abt this clomid, but without it I will not be able to virtually guarantee ovualtion, at the correct sort of time. I dont think I have any Ov problems, but there will always be a month when I dont, and that will be a treatment month lol. For me it has to boil down to convenience, which isnt very good. But how else can it be done? 
Dont like to moan when there are people having to use alsorts of meds on here, its just my feeling on it for women like me. I am with you on that Morrigan. Morrigan, out of interest, do you know how many Fertility Friends have there been who are over 30, had natural cycle (except maybe a trigger shot) and who have had successful IUI with live birth? The ones I see working a lot are 2-3 goes with mild stimms?
Lol, after saying all of this my clomid arrives some time today!!
H x


----------



## morrigan

My scan went better today- dominant follicle is 16.4mm x 11.8mm- theyve rounded this down to 14.1mm though!. Lining is 6.7mm

I have a faint line on my ovulation test so it has been decided I will do trigger shot at 11.45 tonight to give little follicle some more growing time (scan was at 9.30am) then have the IUI 11.45 am on saturday.  I am a bit concerned that follicle is still actually small but as it looks like my surge is going to be positve by tommorrow anyway I will only be nudging it a few hours with the trigger shot so I hope its ok.

Only problem is I'm working nights at the weekend so I am actually going to try and flyout to Denmark and back between shifts !!! I like a challenge!


----------



## hereshoping

Oh crikey that is a challenge!! Good luck, Im sure it will all be fine, thats great news abt the improvements. Keep us posted
H x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

Wow morrigan that really will be a challenge - really hoping it all works out for you!

As promised the clinic rang with rest of my results sooo....
LH 5.2
FSH 6.8
AMH 32.66
Prolactin 210
Estrodiol 152  - any thoughts welcomed 

They have also changed their advice on treatment plan. As I seem to have some mildish OHSS symptoms to take a month off treatment to recover    and then try in June with daily low dose Gonal F injections (with frequent scanning from cycle day 6) - anyone had these before?

Thank you all for your support and advice (and just having people who understand to listen)

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Krissi...I'm doing a similar protocol...maybe


I start on day 5 with 50iui of puregon (same thing as gonal f really) and will be scanned every other day from day 6 I think.  Its weird as my 1st medicated IUI in February I did 100 iui every other day and got one follie and last time I did 100 iui every other day then every day and ended up with 8!!! So I'm pretty convinced switching down to a low dose will end up with just one follie....and this time I am insisting on a trigger for timing!!!


Hope you're not too frustrated at having to wait.
xx


----------



## bingbong

Full Moon might be able to tell you more as I think that she has used gonal f and she has also had OHSS. Not sure about the blood tests Krissi I'm afraid but hopefully someone who does will be here soon.

Good that you and lulu have a plan for next time   

bingbong x


----------



## Baby Blue

I had my very first medicated DIUI insemination on Monday.  This was on day 13 of my cycle some 25 hours after ovulation was triggered.  My very first attempt at trying to conceive   .

When ovulation was triggered the scan revealed a 14mm follicle in my right ovary and a 19mm, a 14mm, a 12.5mm, a 12mm and an 11mm follicle in my right ovary.  I wasn't scanned on the day of insemination.

I'm trying to remain pramatic about my situation as, statistically, the odds of success are low and the treatment is more likely to fail than succeed.

However, I've responded well to all tests so far (except AMH which was very low at 0.7) and I'm in good shape.  I can't help thinking for the first time in my life that I might be pregnant (  ) but then I'm not even sure what that would feel like right now ... It's so difficult isn't it?!

Not sure what to expect next ... 

Baby Blue


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck baby blue


----------



## lulumead

good luck baby blue....crossing fingers for you.    
good to have got going...very exciting.
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Baby Blue


----------



## bingbong

babyblue congratulations on being in your first 2ww    I hope that you get first time lucky   

bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Babyblue, good luck with your first 2ww     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Minnie35

Good luck Baby Blue!  Fingers crossed for first time lucky!

Minnie x


----------



## hereshoping

Good Luck Baby Blue (not very original considering all the other posts lol) 
H x


----------



## Annaleah

Fingers crossed baby blue

Krissi - I had gonal f for IUI and IVF cycles.  I have PCOS so tend towards a high ovarian response.  For IUI I was on a low dose of 37.5 iu daily from D3 and scanned after four or five days of stims.  I think I had 48hrly scans and bloods to check follie numbers/ size and oestrogen levels. Ovitrelle (hcg trigger) was planned for day 11-12 of stimming.  I didn't make it that far as I had 27 follies...but the clinic didn't feel there were enough mature follies (5) to justify transferring to IVF.    It sounds like your clinic are on board with frequent scanning to monitor things.  Feel free to PM me if yo have any questions
Annaleahxx


----------



## morrigan

Thanks for all the good wishes- Mission accomplished!! I'm on 2WW again Yeah. I'm trying to see being up for 40 hours as practice for a having a newborn rather than how to ruin your chances of concieving !!!

Good luck baby blue -see you over on 2 WW thread.

Looks like a plan is coming together Krissi


----------



## lulumead

good luck for the 2WW morrigan & babyblue....hmmm....maybe I'll go and sprinkle some babydust over there   
xx


----------



## caramac

Congratulations on being on your 2WW morrigan and Baby Blue...my first time too BB and I'm remaining realistic about my chances too! But it's still hard not to get your hopes up isn't it?!! It would just be so much easier all round if I only had to go through this process once.


----------



## hereshoping

Good luck Morrigan and Caramac.
H xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morrigan, good luck on your 2ww   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

oooh sorry caramac, I missed you. Good luck for your 2WW...would be lovely for another 1st time lucky    
xx


----------



## sweet1

Good luck all 2ww-ers (how do you use smileys in tis Quick-Reply thing)?


----------



## Baby Blue

Very many thanks for your good wishes and the best of luck to you all too       .

Well, it is now day 9 of my first 2WW and I'm not so sure it has worked as I don't feel any different?!  So, if it doesn't work out this time then I will talk to my consultant to see how we can optimise the timing of the ovulation trigger injection in relation to follicle sizes and the timing of the insemination - something that has worried me a little.

All the very best, Baby Blue


----------



## kizzi79

Welcome and Good luck BabyBlue - really hope its first time lucky for you       

Hope you are doing ok too Caramac and Morrigan    - really hope its a hat trick of bfps   

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## morrigan

Not long now baby blue -prob too early for symptoms- how did they time your insemination ?


----------



## Baby Blue

Thanks Krissi and Morrigan   

Krissi:  They timed my insemination after scanning me on day 12 of my cycle.  They measured the size of the various follicles. They warned me about multiple pregnancy (because of the size of the follicles and how they were growing) and decided to give me the injection which triggers ovulation straight away.  I was inseminated the following day some 25 hours later.  

Is this about right and what you would normally expect?

Baby Blue


----------



## kizzi79

Dear Baby Blue - Congratulations on joining the 2ww, hope you are doing ok. I'm not entirely sure about the trigger shot (as I've never had one) but sounds fairly similar to what others have had (and been sucessful) - got my fingers crossed for you   .

Morrigan - hope you are ok, will be thining of you on OTD - really hope this is the one for you   

Sorry to all of you with recent bfn's - we seem to have had another run of them   .

Anyone else due to join the 2ww anytime soon?

Love to all, Krissi  xx


----------



## Baby Blue

Unfortunately, I my period started and I had a BFN on Monday   .  Shed a few tears but have bounced back.

Had my day 3 scan today which revealed 7 follicles.  Taking my first injection of GonalF tomorrow and have follow-up scan next Wednesday.

Holding on to the fact that my consultant thinks I'm responding much better to the drugs than is normal for my age.  Just need a little bit of luck to come my way ...   

Wishing you all lots of luck too.

Baby Blue


----------



## lulumead

sorry to hear that Baby Blue, but good news that you are off and running again. Crossing fingers.xxx


----------



## kizzi79

So sorry to see your news babyblue    Hope you got on OK with your scans this week, hope this is the one for you       

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## some1

Babyblue - sorry to read that you had a bfn   , hope this cycle is the lucky one   

Some1

xx


----------



## Mifi

Babyblue so sorry it was a BFN      take care and keep up the        

Im think im now on my 12 medicated IUI and battling and      one day I will get a BFP that sticks   

     to all IUIers 

Love FM XXXXXXXX


----------



## acrazywench

Sorry to read your news Babyblue.   Sending you lots of      for this tx cycle.

xx


----------



## morrigan

Sorry you got a bfn babyblue - good luck with next treatment


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Just a quickie we are having a singles meet up in London in July. There were 5 dates to choose from but now this is down to the three most popular. If you have voted before can you go and revote as this will be the decider and if you haven't already voted and can get to London what are you waiting for.

Thread is http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=post;topic=236575.30;num_replies=34

Hope to see you there.

F x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all, hope you are ok 

Went for my appointment to learn how to use Gonal-F injector pen this morning. Very very funny - a new nurse taught me and lets just say if I didn't know how to do an injection before i certainly wouldn't know now  - knew being a nurse would come in handy eventually 

So hopefully will be starting in a couple of weeks - fingers crossed on getting to treatment this time (don't know how I'd cope if they cancelled again) - but trying for PMA (visualisation, relaxation and all that jazz  )

Hope you are all doing well:

*Coco* - have you got long till your next scan?
*SaW* - hope the scan went well today - have been thinking of you
*FullMoon* - really hoping this is the one for you  
*Caramac* - congrats on being PUPO - hope this treatment is a BFP  
*Angel* - not long till testing now...  
*LuLu* - any news on when you can get started again?
*Morrigan* - sorry for the BFN, hope the left side with the works does the trick for you  
*BingBong* - not long till that next scan now, have been thinking of you and the dots lots 

Take care all, love Krissi xx


----------



## morrigan

Great news Krissi hope the nurse learnt something from you- at least youve got something to have a little giggle about everytime you have to jab yourself! ha ha

Have any of you come across or got any opinions on the foresight program- I had an information pack today and its blowing my brain a little bit! My clinic recomends it but I hadn;t really looked into it as was trying to avoid extra costs but really unsure now!   Some things seem a bit over the top - but if it works...


----------



## Mifi

Krissi glad your appointment went well    even if the nurse wasnt as knowledgable as she should have been    Gonal-F pens are pretty easy to use TG!!!!

Morrigan sorry never heard of the Foresight Program     so cant help im afraid   

I have basting tomorrow so here we go again    this is my 12th IUI and just heard from CARE and I have been accepted as a donor so im really pleased as had visions of IUI's forever!!!! Hopefully plan c wont be required as this IUI wil work        but ive been saying that for the last 11 cycles    I have one more IUI left which I will use as my initial consult at CARE isnt until July    im so nervous I have butterflies already   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

KRISSI good luck
I also had to teach the nurse at the Bridge the first time- You Tube and Gonal F themselves have good videos as refreshers when I got my muddled brain in!
L x


----------



## cocochanel1

Good luck FM. 
Krissi, that is funny re the injection! Thanks for asking about my next scan, it will be in roughly 3 weeks time -I assume I will receive an appointment through the post at some point soon.

Good luck to everyone on this thread, I'm a big fan of IUI's   

Coco xxx


----------



## sweet1

All the best of luck for this IUI FM x


----------



## Mifi

Thanks guys       much appreciated    

Going to see Sex in the City 2 today hopefully it will be a fun girly afternoon   

Happy long weekend all   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lulumead

FM, sending you lots of      for this to be the lucky one - we're all willing it to happen for you.  Enjoy SATC2.


Coco: can you find out the flavour at the next scan or will that only be at the one after   


Krissi - hope you're doing ok with injections.


Morrigan: is the foursight thing where they test your hair?  My friend did it but it didn't do anything for her....she ended up having baby through DE, but then she is 45!


Hello everyone else on here...not been posting much so lost track a bit.


AFM: i just have to wait to see if cyst has gone once my cycle starts so I can see if I can go again. Hey ho..
xx


----------



## bingbong

Just wanted to pop in and say to FM that I so so hope that this is the one for you   

Lulu I hope that cyst has gone     

Krissi good luck with your next cycle   

hi to all other IUIers   

bingbong x


----------



## cocochanel1

Lulu, flavour is at the 20 week scan. I do hope your cyst has gone, it must be soooooo frustrating. Coco xxx


----------



## Mifi

LuLu & BB thanks so much    

Hope you are feeling ok BB & Coco    and Lulu your pescy cyst has gone    

SATC2 was good I enjoyed it and was perfect escapism for a while I recommend ladies it was good fun movie    really tired so off to bed

Nighty night all


----------



## morrigan

Hope everyone is ok.   Hoep your all enjoying the weekend.

Lulu- when are you having your next scan- I'm thinking vanishing thoughts for that pesky cyst.

Yep part of the foresight thing is checking hair for heavy metals and deficiencys- also loads of other stuff to avoid and 300 million tests they recomend for various obscure infections and parasites etc..Ive decided to just treat any potential definciencys anyway other wise i would have to pay for test then the vitamins anyway! Some interesting info for a booklet that cost £3.50 though!

Krissi- hope its all going to plan  

afm- having a bit of a wobble about wether going again so soon is a good idea as not sure ive actually got over last BFN- I will though because not going will be worse! I won't be having much PMA though so hopefully won't be too disapinted if it doesn't work!


----------



## lulumead

Hi Morrigan


Its hard going back to back, but I'm sure I read somewhere that IUI was supposed to have better rate if you do it month after month. Are you tempted to switch to medicated?


x


----------



## morrigan

Thanks lulu- that made me feel better - that's next plan but I will have to change clinics so having one more unmedicated as I will have to decide between uk clinic or reprofit and will get tubes checked out first- got info from bourne hall and lit says they don't recomended iui to over 35's- prob do 2 medicated before thinking about ivf- could do with lottery win!


----------



## lulumead

It's so random what they all say isn't it!  My clinic keeps telling me I'm young at nearly 38...as they specialise in treating older women.  They still think medicated IUI is worth trying at my age.  
I think its wise to do medicated IUI's pre IVF as at least you get your head around drugs and how your body reacts which will make the whole IVF thing less stressful.
Worth getting tubes checked just in case, you could see if your GP will refer you...mine did, although she had to get clearance from the PCT!
And I'm sure I read something that said IUI's seemed to work more on the 4/5/6th attempt but after that rates go down.
My consultant says its worth me trying the 4 medicated goes that I am planning.


Also in the US it seems much more common to do more IUI's before moving to IVF....I've heard about it working on 9/10/11th attempts, which is only what you'd expect naturally! And if you're trying naturally there is a lot more of the little fellas up there than the one shot we get    I'm becoming more convinced that if everything is ok that IUI's should if timed right eventually do the trick.
xx


----------



## Baby Blue

I'm over 35 and I'm doing back-to-back.  I feel very comfortable trying IUI. I had my second IUI insemination on Saturday.  

It all certainly feels more significant this time.

I was told that there were over 100,000 sperm in my last sample   .  Hopefully, one of them will be successful...
Best wishes to everybody else receiving IUI treatment       .  

Baby Blue   

PS:  May meet some of you at the singles meet-up in July if I'm free?


----------



## morrigan

Congrats on being pupo baby blue- fingers crossed !


----------



## sweet1

Hi ladies, can I have some PMA please?


AF started yesterday which means that once again I have messed up the timing and booked IUI for day 16 which may well be too late, but I can't change it. It will be my first IUI despite having been on this board for quite some time as the first one went belly-up!


Silly question time - since Stepan seems averse to making definite appointments and has said just turn up circa 11am do I literally just go in, and announce my arrival at reception? Bing Bong is this what you did? Fraggles as well and had they already defrosted your Xytex wrigglies for use?


I will also need to have a scan on arrival and probably won't even need a trigger since I won't be arriving probably till the egg has already popped and tbh I am feeling nervous and not very positive. The only faint hope was that when I used an OPK the surge did not appear till day 17 so maybe the timing will be ok, though Stepan still wants me to take Clomid.


I suppose this is just my 'practise run' so sorry to be a wuss, I am a bit nervous. I am on holiday from this weekend and then am going straight over to Brno. It's all a bit of a whirlwind. 


Love to all the other IUI-ers xx


----------



## morrigan

Sweet Sa - sounds stressful - I'm not reprofit girlie so can't answer those questions - why can't you change it? I do know that luteal phase from ovulation to af is usually the fixed part of cycle- also I got my first timing out as I was counting my af from first day of spotting but apparently u count from first day of first flow! Can u get scan in uk before and have trigger shot here?

It's so hard to plan all this isn't it- I'm juggling this week I've got scan tommorrow to confirm I can trigger and am worried my opk will test positive before hand.

Good luck


----------



## sweet1

Thank you Morrigan xx


Unfortunately I have booked a tour in Japan with Gap Adventures this Saturday (!) which I am really excited about but it means I fly back to LHR then straight out to Vienna!!!!! So can't do scan here before or change date!


I will make a better job of planning the next one lol.....


----------



## morrigan

Well that trip sounds exciting - fingers crossed timing works out ok! My suggestion is don't plan anything till last minute I'm yet to manage a cycle that goes to estimate ! Of course that makes it so easy .... Not !!!


----------



## bingbong

Hi SSA,

sorry to hear that things are stressful, but things do seem to be that way with ttc    it sounds like from your OPK that the timing might just work out for you though    Stepan always told me what time to go to the clinic but I always had to wait a bit, I suspect that they wait until you are there to defrost the wrigglies, which makes sense really. Would be a shame to waste them if you were delayed. But yes, I just went to reception and told them my name (take your passport the first time). You will have to ask Stepan about the scan etc because normally he likes you to be scanned on day ten. 

Have a great time in Japan and here is some PMA                            

Hi Morrigan! Can't believe that you are going again already, hope that everything goes to plan for you   

bingbong x


----------



## hereshoping

Hi SSA, your trip sounds exciting! I have not had tx yet so can't really comment, but I do agree with Bingbong about speaking to S, because he did discuss with me diff days to take the clomid to estimate Ovulation better (we settled on days 3-7 in the end, but I am sure there was an option to try and get ovulation a bit later than CD14, I am the reverse as I want it at CD14 instead of CD17 as it is now) and also he stressed I must have a scan CD10 because if there are too many follies with the clomid they wont do it. Of course, you will get this scan when you get there and it will prob be fine. Sounds like you have thought it all through anyhow.
I wonder if there is anywhere in Japan you could get one? That would be fun to read about lol
Good luck
H x


----------



## morrigan

Niether can I bb !!! I can't believe your scans coming round so quick - be thinking of you! I'll update abroadies thread tommorrow when I've made a plan !!!!


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all,

Well AF arrived this morning so ready to start again







. I am to start Gonal-F 37.5iu injections every day from tomorrow evening and should have my first scan on Thursday, treatment probably in about 13 days (if usual cycle).

Wish me luck, really hoping this is the one! Love Krissi xx


----------



## morrigan

Got everything crossed for you krissi- this drug will sort it and you have every chance of this been the one x


----------



## kizzi79

Thanks Morrigan - how are you feeling - really hoping this is your bfp cycle too - maybe we can be bump buddies   

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, good luck with this cycle, hope this is the one for you       

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

Thanks you so much for all the well wishes everyone   

1st injection all done    - must be a bit mad - didn't feel at all nervous, just excited to be getting started - still probably an advantage to have given injections before (even if it was to other people   )

Hope your timings work out Sweet SA   

Really hope you are doing ok on the 2ww Morrigan and FM - really hope this is the month for your BFPs   

Love to all, Krissi  xxxxx


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Krissi    glad to hear your first jab went ok - believe me they get easier and just part of everyday life after a while    lots of          this will be the one for you      

Love FM XXX


----------



## kizzi79

So sorry to read of another BFN FM  its just so unfair, you have been so strong, I really really hope this next cycle is successful 

You too Caramac - this journey is so hard 

Hope this cycle is a BFP for you Morrigan 

AFM - went for my scan this morning - my lining was 9.6mm, and there was one follie 13.4mm, 2 follies just over 9mm and 3 little ones that are unlikely to develop. Not really sure if that's good or bad







- am CD8 - but the nurse seemed happy enough. I am to continue on 75iu Gonal F and go back for another scan on Monday. She thinks they will probably give me a trigger shot sometime Monday and I will go back for insemination on Wednesday







.

Have been feeling really emotional - felt really teary at work yesterday in particular, thankfully was working with one of my best friends who kept me (relatively) sane







. Not sure if its the Gonal F, stress of treatment, being in the final stages of finishing my Masters dissertation, work or a combination - but really hoping it will improve soon







Am off work for the next week so am hoping I can turn into a chilled out chick to give any potential bubs a fighting chance!

Love to all, Krissi xx

Keeping my fingers (and toes) crossed, Krissi xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Krissi...I always feel a bit emotional on gonal F, especially when added to work stress.  Follies and lining are sounding good.


Crossing fingers for you.
xx


----------



## kizzi79

Thanks Lulu


----------



## morrigan

Krissi- all sounds very promising - fingers crossed for you !


----------



## Mifi

Krissi all looking good and you will be PUPO very soon         

I am now day 3 of stimming on what will probably be my last IUI as if this one doesnt work I move to IVF at CARE. Im pretty terrified and just       with all my heart that this one will work as financially the move to IVF is very difficult even for egg share    Its looking good that I can share, so if the first cycle fails and they allow me to try again I should manage two cycles before my birthday, which is when I hit the age limit    if both those fail I will then hit a brick wall as IVF alone is impossible financially for me and after 13 medicated IUI's I think I will have pretty much exhausted that option but I guess I will face that if & when I have too      The next 5 months of this year will probably be the most difficult and important months of my life which is so scarey as the outcome will affect the rest of my life   

Its so hard living day to day with such uncertainty in your life even for a short period of time but after you have been enduring it for years I think that it takes its toll which is why I know deep down if the next 5 months end negatively it will be the end of the road for me     Im not ready to consider adoption yet, especially as I know if im lucky I will get a child who is 6 years + old and with probable behaviour problems also. Im not closing that door but not ready to open it yet either.

Sometimes I feel like I have been wishing my life away constantly wishing time to fly by month by month so I can try again or hit the next milestone. A couple of my friends have been trying for their first babies at the same time as me and they are now a mum of two!!!! I never thought in a million years that this journey would be so long and hard. It is pushing me to my limits literally   

IUI has been such an everyday activity for me for so long it will be strange when im not doing it anymore. For the last 6 months I have either been injecting for 2 weeks or on the 2WW. I guess at least I can say I couldn't have tried any harder    its starting to feel like the staff at the clinic are like my work colleagues as I see them so often    

Ladies I do so hope that we all make it and IUI will work for us all       

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kizzi79

FM    

There are just no words, I'm just so sorry   . I so hope that you get your dream, and that this will be cycle for you - it's so deserved, you have supported the rest of us so well inspite of your own struggles   

Praying we will be bump buddies very soon   

Take care, love Krissi  xx


----------



## lulumead

FM, its so hard and you have shown such resilience. Am crossing everything that by the end of the year you are sprouting a lovely bump however it ends up being achieved.
I'm with you on thinking it would never take this long   


sprinkling some    on here...it can't hurt   


xxx


----------



## bingbong

FM sending you a big    I so hope that things are very different for you by the end of the year      you really have shown an amazing amount of strength.

Hi to all other IUIers   

bingbong x


----------



## Mifi

Thanks so much ladies       we have all had our ups and downs but hopefully we will all get there in the end           I couldn't get through it either without you all     so thanks     

BB I am loving your new ticker by the way       and im so pleased that you have made that 12 week milestone. I      with all my heart that your pg is a happy healthy one      and you get to meet your LOs soon      

Off to bed now as really late - ho hum the weekends just aren't long enough are they       

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## caramac

Awwww, FM, you know you have every single lady on here wishing for you to get that elusive BFP this time!     I can only begin to imagine what a journey you've been on, and it's signatures like yours that have spurred me on to start ttc so quickly and not wait as unlike how its often portrayed in the media, it's not that quick or simple.


I really do hope with all my heart that you get your BFP this time and don't even need to switch to IVF. We will all be keeping our fingers crossed for you.


----------



## IceQueen

Well ladies,

Thought i would  pop back in to the site, to see what has been going on after my few months of absence.  As always lots and lots, and Bing Bong
congratulations, and two of them!!  

Good luck to everyone in the midst of treatment and waiting for that BFP.

I have embarked on my 3rd go and if all goes well will be on that 2ww list on the weekend.  

IQ
x


----------



## Mifi

Thanx Caramac, I was 33 also when I started ttc and wish I had started a couple of years earlier    another BFP right now feels impossible if it happens I think I will probably pass out with shock     I really hope your journey is alot shorter than mine

Icequeen hope its 3rd time lucky for you        

Apart from the obvious has any of you got some suggestions with dealing with insomnia and nightmares I cant seem to shake either no matter what I try   

Love FM XXXXXXXX


----------



## bingbong

FM I suffer from insomnia at times and it's horrible so do feel for you. What helped me was melatonin, the body produces it naturally in order to go to sleep so it is just boosting your bodies natural production of it. The other thing that helped a lot was 5-HTP (which contains tryptophan) which is good for mood as well as insomnia, so if you are a bit low or depressed that one is good. You can get the 5-HTP in health food shops but I bought mine on ebay as it's cheaper but you can also get high doses from America and they worked really well for me. I don't know about the melatonin and ttc but I was told that I could take the 5-HTP up until the last day of AF and then if that cycle doesn't work start taking it again until the next the end of AF again. Even for those short periods it will help, but I didn't do that because I started to feel better and so didn't need it. I was also told that it is safe to take after 12 weeks pg if needed. 

As for the nightmares I can't really help, sometimes sharing them with someone helps especially if you are having the same on again and again. Maybe some counselling would help?

 
bingbong x


----------



## sweet1

FM Your long post was just heartbreaking to read, if anyone deserves that BFP it's you. Fingers crossed that this IUI is going to work for you or the IVF if that should fail.     

BingBong I am loving your scan pics


----------



## Mifi

BB thanks so much for that I will defo look into to getting some as willing to try anything that will help. My sleep is a little better but still not great especially in the week. Thanks so much      

Sweet SA sending you lots of            for your otd     

My next scan is Monday and have been told all being well probable basting on Wednesday. I have butterflies in my tummy thinking about it    I have never been so nervous for an IUI. I hope that I have two follies at least but as long as I have at least one it will do. My scan on Friday showed 2 follies 15mm and 10mm so     the smaller one will catch up so my chance can increase slightly at least   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Fraggles

Hi FM

Are you taking meds?

F x


----------



## Mifi

Hi Fraggles

Yes all my IUIs are medicated with Gonal F and pregnyl   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kizzi79

Hi FM, just a quick message to send you luck for your scan tomorrow    , really hoping that 2nd follie has caught up   , Love Krissi  xx


----------



## morrigan

Good luck  FM. I'm thinking       for you.


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Krissi & Morrigan   

Ive had a few ovarian pains today so hopefully my follies are nice and fat!!! Feels wierd that it will be my last basting this week      

     to all

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck FM


----------



## caramac

Good luck FM!!


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, I hope that your scan has gone well, good luck     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Good and bad news .........

Good news I have 2 follies 1 on each side     but bad news is I need basting on Wed but cant have it until Thurs due to staff cover!!!! I'm so     off!!!! Where I live there is just the 1 clinic so there is nothing I can do about it but its so hard to keep a     outlook. This is so hard anyway without this added stress i've just had enough      and so grumpy      I guess I just have to hold onto the thought tthat sometimes its the cycles that we dont think will work that does       I would consider cancelling this month but there is no point as I have my initial consult at CARE in July so I just pray that I wont need to make this leap to IVF      

      to all 

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## indekiwi

FM, isn't this the second time something like this has happened    I would be inclined to press the clinic for a (partial?) refund on tx, given you have cycled in good faith - _again._ If they don't make allowance for their inability to live up to their side of the bargain I would strongly urge you to take it up with HFEA. I really feel for you.    

A-Mx


----------



## kizzi79

That is so s**t FM !!!!!    
What terrible service !!!!!!! You wouldn't think you were paying that's for sure!!!!    

I am so sorry    - I just hope and pray you get your miricle anyway - you so deserve it to be your turn for happinees   

Love and hugs, Krissi  xx


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Krissi & A-M   

A-M yes it has happened before    well one cycle completely cancelled after trigger shot!! and this is the third cycle I have had to have at a date that wasnt optimum        I cant kick off too much as I get the drugs free and dont pay for scans either just for the consult, IUI service and sperm.

Just noticed your ticker too OMG your due date is coming round so quick    I remember so well you posting your BFP on OTD!!!!  Lots of love & luck for your big day      

Love FM XXX


----------



## bingbong

FM that truely sucks    I really hope that it ends up being perfect timing though     

bingbong x


----------



## Mifi

Thanks BB        I hope so too         

Your ticker still makes me smile         lots of      to you and your LO's   

Love FM XXXXXXX


----------



## bingbong

awww thanks FM, that really means a lot   

bb x


----------



## morrigan

Fm that's awful it's not like basting takes ages ! 

I hope it will be just perfect though as egg can hang about a bit for you- sending you postive vibes.


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Morrigan   

Well trigger shot done tonight and basting Thursday lunchtime - what a lovely lunch hour I will have    I really     this one will work and the butterflies have started already    its a shame we cant take a pill to go to sleep for the 2ww and wake up when its all over with a BFP    

Hope everyone is well        

Love FM XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kizzi79

Now that sounds a brill idea to me FM    - really hope this is the one for you!

Love, Krissi  xx


----------



## Damelottie

FM -    and    and   

LL xxx


----------



## caramac

FM - can't believe a clinic that practices such a time sensitive procedure can just close it's doors to you whenever! That is shocking. Anyway, I have everything crossed for you and really hope this time is the one. Looking forward to seeing you over on the 2WW board tomorrow!


----------



## Fraggles

FM

I am adding my voice of disgust at your clinic closing their doors = just unbelievable.

Lots of love and hoping everzthing is just perfect.

F x


----------



## some1

Hello - can I officially rejoin this thread?  I've got an appointment with the senior nurse at my clinic on Friday and am hoping to start ttcing for number 2 (  ) next cycle!  Don't think I've got a huge chance of treatment working as I'm 38 now and my FSH has gone up to 13.5, but just couldn't leave my remaining vials in the freezer without at least trying.  Got my head in the sand a bit about practicalities if it does work, but I will cross that bridge if I come to it!
FM - praying that this is the one for you hun   

LouAnn - haven't heard much from you for a while, have you started what your way forward is?  I remember you were considering switching to IVF and egg sharing

Some1

xx


----------



## cocochanel1

oooooooo good luck Some1!!!!!!!

Coco xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Some1, remember that FSH can fluctuate from month to month (down as well as up, so that might have been your worst level for the entire year)...also, I fell pregnant with poppet using DIUI at 38 (and look at that over-achiever Coco   )...will have fingers and toes crossed for you next cycle hun.     

A-Mx


----------



## some1

Thanks Cem - spoke to E today and she has squeezed me in on Friday as she is not in next week. Am going to write a strongly worded letter of complaint to my GP and then change surgeries asap - just too many mishaps and mistakes at current one!

Some1

xx


----------



## kizzi79

How was basting FM? - welcome to the 2ww - really hope this is the one   

Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Some1, thanks for asking after me, have been working a lot of overtime lately so have been reading but not posting much   . Great that you are going for baby number 2 and that E has managed to fit you in tomorrow, think that they are all at a conference next week whilst they deep clean the lab. I spoke to E last week and she said that I should have had a call off the egg share coordinator, but as she hadn't phoned me, E told me to make an appt for egg share screening. So that is booked for 5th July. Will see where I go from there   . Oh, and I agree that you should put a complaint in about your GP  

FM, I hope that your basting has gone well   

Hope everyone else is okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

Glad to hear you've finally got an appointment Lou-Ann, really hope all goes well for you and you can start trying again very soon   

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## cocochanel1

'......and look at that over-achiever Coco







' (thanks INDE!! but shame it took me 2 years to figure out WHAT I needed to do though ha. ?!!!!!)

Coco xxxx


----------



## indekiwi

Coco,       I was referring to your age when conceiving your bump and the unmedicated IUI used, not the hard graft prior.    As you know, I think the clinic where you obtained the dodgy DS has a case to answer through the legal system...   Who knows how many other women have been sold that stuff with no hope of conceiving.    How can you blame yourself if you simply didn't know that NO child had been conceived over a number of years with the original stuff?!  


For Some1, however, the DS is proven through the existence of her beautiful flower child, and there is every hope that she will emulate your experience with IUI.   


A-Mx


----------



## Fraggles

Coco, I think you are an inspiration and prove that sometimes we know better than the so called experts who have significantly more experience that us. Way to go.


Some1 - I have low amh - 15 is normal my 2 is rather shameful. It suggests I will respond poorly to drugs and have low ovarian reserve. It is the new test that is taking over from fsh and is allegedly more reliable. I was told due to low amh don't have OEIVF go straight to DEIVF. I was at college at the time so had melt down in front of 20 other students who all now know I am having fertility treatment  . I was gutted to be advised that after 2 iui's  there was little point doing OEIVF and I should go straight to DEIVF when I contacted a few IVF clinic's for their advice. But my wonderful current consultant said he wasn't ready to give up on me, I am still not out of the woods. 


However, I felt I would be able to move to DE more easily if I had at least given it one attempt at OEIVF first. Well I am doing that now and despite being told I wouldn't respond well to drugs, I took a low dosage of meds, and have 5 grade 1 embies - 2 x 12 cells, 1 x 10 cells, 1 x 8 cells and 1 x 6. Fellow FF's on another thread who do not have my problems cannot believe how well I have responded as I have responded as well and if not better than they did. I am not out of the woods yets as am having PGS screening my cells for abnormality due to my age.


I am not saying this to boast but to let you know that well FSH is just a number it is not concrete given evidence that your eggs are of a low quality - besides you only need one good egg. If I had listened to the AMH number I would never have discovered that I can actually still produce my eggs so I am trying to say please don't be despondent about your FSH number. On the LOW amh thread there are lots of people who have gone ahead to have pregnancies.


Some1 - I totted up the cost of my treatment overseas as compared to the UK. Overseas without accomm and flight costs iui and donor sperm was 200e a shot, my IVF with PGS and accomm, flights, scans, meds etc included was 4k. The cost of my OEIVF at Reprofit with PGD was the same price as just the PGD in the UK. If I had had the same treatment in the UK it would have cost me over 9k.


The practicalites are tough but "there are ways we know of helping make your dream a reality". But you will get your BFP so you won't need it.


Wishing you lots of luck.


F x


----------



## some1

LouAnn - yes E did mention a conference next week.  Good luck for your appointment on the 5th!

Inde - thanks for your positive thoughts!

Fraggles - you make some good points.  I have to keep in mind that I don't know what my FSH was when I conceived Jasmine.  I had it tested in July 2006 and it was 6.2, but didn't have it tested again so by the time I got pregnant in May 2008 in could well have been a lot higher!  Sending you loads of luck for your PGD, your little embies sound fab!

Is anyone taking any supplements to aid their fertility?  I'm doing/taking all the same things I did when I got pregnant before but have added some supplements to try to increase my chances - Evening Primrose Oil, Royal Jelly, Selenium, CoEnzyme Q10, honey and cinnamon.  I was taking Agnus Castus (it is supposed to be great for lowering FSH) but stopped as I reacted badly to it, have also since read that it is not recommended to be taken at the same time as fertility meds, so probably a good thing.

Some1

xx

PS I agree with Fraggles and Inde - Coco, your success is an inspiration!


----------



## cocochanel1

Thanks girls! Inde I knew you were complimenting me, I was just teasing myself that I hadn't figured out the sperm issue before 2 years. I feel I should have made the switch to new sperm when the new clinic said to me 'the sperm isn't swimming and therefore isn't suitable for IUI we will switch you to ICSI'. That really should have sounded alarm bells instead of which I was so stuck on liking the donor and hadn't the courage of my own convictions re IUI, went along with what they said and then wasted about 25k! Ho hum. I won't make the same mistake next time   

Some1: I took and am taking Zita West supplements, had acupuncture and ate a really healthy diet - no alcohol, no sugar, very little dairy, very little red meat and lots of fish and chicken, fruit, veg and water.

xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks for the good luck messages Some1 and Krissi   

Some1, how did your appt go today? Have you got plans to start tx for baby No.2?

Hope everyone else is ok   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

Have you read angelbumps thread on supplements? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

I'm taking pregnacare conception supplements plus alot of ones mentioned on that thread well less the ones that are for cm as not very relevant to iui !!!!!


----------



## some1

Coco - thanks for your feedback about diet and supplements.  I'm trying to eat as healthily as possible, but keep craving Dairy Milk at the moment!

Morrigan - yes I did look at Angelbumps thread - there is loads of information on there isn't there!  That's what prompted me to start taking EPO, Royal Jelly and CoQ10.  How long have you been taking your supplements for?  Have you noticed any effects?

Lou-Ann - appointment went well thanks.  Lots to think about, but taking it one step at a time.  Have been advised to use my 3 remaining vials (or rather enough vials to do 3 more treatments) 'wisely'.  Have been told that donor has achieved 8 pregnancies (guess that means that J has or will have at least 7 half-siblings!) and that some people are already trying for siblings but there is a waiting list for the donor, so once my 3 attempts are done I will have to join the queue which could involve a long wait.  Was told if I was coming to the clinic as a new patient at age 38 and with FSH of 13.5 I would be advised to go straight to IVF, but with my previous success they suggest doing 1 IUI with clomid same as last time then reviewing.  My original plan was to do 3 IUIs, but like I said will take it one step at a time.  So... looks like I will be ttcing again in a few weeks time!! 

Some1

xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Just popping on to say new home for London singles meet up on 31st July if you are interested

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239987.msg3864172#msg3864172


----------



## bingbong

Wow Some1 that's really exciting. I hope that you don't need to worry about further vials     

I also read Angelbumps amazing thread and started a lot of the suggestions halfway through my first cycle, so probably too late for it to have any impact. It's hard to know but I do think that it has helped but now at 15 weeks pregnant I'm a little bit sick of swallowing so many tablets each night, but so many of them have been linked to reducing mc that I find it too hard to stop any of them    

Good luck IUIers   
bingbong x


----------



## morrigan

Sounds exciting some1- I def noticed a difference as I took them last cycle and got bigger follicle and lining and first ever proper lh surge - didn't get pregnant though so not sure I can vouch for them- I'm taking bee propolis to- although I stopped a few of them in 2ww and not taking high dose b6 now as u can't take it long term!


----------



## Fraggles

I read on the serum thread that their consultant reckons taking viagra to get thicker lining and bigger follicles - if I need a next time I might do it.


----------



## Mifi

Some1 good to see you on here - sounds like you have a very good donor there so fingers crossed for number 2


----------



## Annaleah

Some1 - love the new picture.    that one vial will do the job.
Annaleahx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Some1, glad that your appt went well   . Exciting that you are hoping to start tx in a few weeks time.    that it works quickly for you   .

Hope everyone else is okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Hi Guys

Just a quickie as its so late as AF has arrive my last IUI has failed    but I just wanted to say to all my IUI buddies that even though I now move to IVF I am still here and will be checking up on you occasionally       lots of love & luck to you all        

Love FM XXXXXX


----------



## morrigan

Best of luck with the new mission fm- you really are amazing always supporting everyone else even when dealing with bfn- look forward to seeing the banana jump for joy instead of tearing it's hair out very shortly


----------



## some1

FM - wishing you so much luck with your IVF.  Like Morrigan, I really appreciate your support at such a difficult time for you   

Well, I am getting back onto the rollercoaster!  AF has arrived so going in for baseline scan tomorrow and to collect meds - am in a bit of a daze about it for some reason   

Some1

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Fantastic news Some1


----------



## Mifi

Ahhhh thanks ladies     

Some1 woohoo scan tomorrow eh        im sure all will be fine and wishing you an easy & successful cycle    

Love FM XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, sorry that your last iui didn't work for you   . I may be joining you on the IVF thread soon as an egg sharer, just waiting for test results to get the go ahead. 

Some1, fantastic news that you are starting your tx for no.2 tomorrow. Loads of luck, hope it all goes well   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Hello FM, sorry that it didnt work...crossing everything for IVF.


Someone: how exciting   


xx


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Lou-Anne and Lulu    

Lou-Anne I hope all your tests come through quickly and good to go so you can join me       

Love FM XXXX


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks FM, gotta wait 6wks for one of the results to come back, then the nurse is off for 2wks, so doesn't look like I'll be cycling till Sept/Oct if I get the go-ahead   . When are you looking at cycling? 

Some1, hope that your scan has gone well today   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Lou-Anne I hope to cycle ASAP so will find out dates on the 22nd but I guess it will probably depend on where my chosen recipient is with her cycle as I asume we need AF together    so will prob need to go on the pill for a while    im desparate to get at least 2 cycles in before my birthday in Nov (that is if the first one doesnt work) as its the cut off to share then and so game over for me    as full IVF on my own is impossible financially for me and as you know IUIs just dont work even though ive had 3 different supposedly good quality donors and clear tubes      Its so hard waiting isnt it        its pants you have to wait so long    

Some1 how did your scan go      

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## morrigan

Lou-ann 6 weeks is ages but im sure it will fly by.

Welcome back on the roller coaster some1 I hope your one of those ones that it happens straight away now.

Hope everyone else is doing well?

afm- randomly my af has arrived on day cd20   after having my cycle cancelled last month as I had already ovulated up to 2 days prior to cd12 (norm 13/14).
I'm having a minor panic as to what this might mean my bodies up to- Any one got any experience of short cycles?-  on a plus it means timing may now allow me to cycle this month??


----------



## Fraggles

ooh Morri will that mean you might be meeting us or you might be on 2WW?


----------



## morrigan

Possibly but I'm only half treating it like a def as I have a weddng and am looking after my friends children for long weekend on 24th which will now fall on day cd16- can't hundred % rely on what the old bods doing now !


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, it is pants having to wait all the time   . I hope that you don't have to wait around for your next cycle. And    that it works for you and you don't need to think about getting another cycle in before your birthday   . 

Morrigan, thanks, I'm sure that Sept/Oct will be here before I know it too   . Sorry I can't help with your short cycle, hopefully it is just a one off   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

Wishing you luck with egg sharing FM and Lou Ann - may well be joining you if this cycle doesn't work - I hope this allows you (and your recipients) to achieve your dream  .

Hope the timings work out for your next tx Morrigan 

Some1 how did your scan go?

AFM I went for my scan today - cycle day 8 - this showed 2 dominant follicles (measuring 12.5mm) and 3 little ones that are unlikely to develop







- so I am to increase my Gonal-F to 75iu from today. For a rescan on Monday and then hopefully a trigger shot that night. Was worried there would be a problem with the lining as had a bleed yesterday, but all seemed fine on scan (wierd







). This is my last vial of  so hoping all goes well  .

Love to all the IUIers (and singles who may be reading), Krissi xx


----------



## some1

Krissi - scans sounds good.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this time is the one for you   

Morrigan - I have had occasional short cycles over the years (i.e 21/22 days when usually 27-29).  These have seemed to have happened either when I have been ill or very stressed. 

LouAnn and FM - wishing you so much luck for your upcoming IVF cycles    

AFM (finally worked our what that stands for!) - had day 2 scan yesterday, all fine so now on the dreaded clomid and back to clinic next thurs to see what's what - still in a daze!

Some1

xx


----------



## kizzi79

Glad to hear the scan went well some1 - really hope you get your bfp on this cycle   

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## morrigan

Krissi and some1 sounds promising - some 1 how does it feel second time round? Does it feel easyier or harder?

Good luck to you soon to be ivfers.

Abreviations thing made me giggle I'm always having to look these things up then I end up using them in non ff friends in texts and they don't understand.

Thanks for the reassurance on cycle length- I've decided it's meant to be so I can have iui this month !


----------



## some1

Krissi and Morrigan - thanks  for the good wishes    Sending the same back to both of you    

Morrigan - It definitely feels much easier 2nd time round (so far at least!).  I just feel that I have already won the lottery with my little J, I feel so lucky and appreciate it every day.  

Some1

xx


----------



## blueytoo

*Krissi* - good luck for your scan on Monday 

*Some1* - I didn't realise you were cycling again. Am glad to hear your scan went well. You have my sympathies on the clomid, I can't stand the stuff!


----------



## Mifi

Krissi fingers crossed for Monday              

Some1 hope you dont get horrible s/e from clomid      lots of       that this one will work 


I feel really strange not doing anything    so used to the constant tx I kinda feel a bit lost & useless    my best friend told me last night that she is mega worried that if this IVF doesnt work I wont be able to stop. I didnt really know how to respond because I dont know the answer myself    I never imagined that this would be so hard and take so long - how niave was I!!!!    

Love FM XXX


----------



## sweet1

FM you really deserve the IVF to work, I so hope it does.

Well, looks like I have messed up my timings again.   I was convinced I ovulated around day 16 but of course since taking 50mg Clomid that has been brought forward. Even so I was shocked when I had my scan today (which ended up being on day 12 annoyingly) - Follicle 1 20.3mm on right ovary, follicle 1 n left ovary 19.7mm and follicle 2 on left ovary 11.3mm


So if I fly out Tuesday it will be too late according to the  Dr, which is very annoying, but I think I will have to wait for another cycle yet again. I reckon I was basted too late last month too.


Nevertheless those follie sizes are good aren't they? Based on them, do you guys think I should be having IUI circa day 12 in future? Can it change much with each cycle (sorry for all the questions) The Dr (Dr Gibb) seemed impressed with my endometrium    and the Dr at Reprofit last month also said I had a 'good lining' so it all bodes well, I hope??


It's just so frustrating that I keep messing the timing up and then can't change things last minute due to work commitments. I keep thinking this is two decent follies wasted now (stupid I know) But I am quite pleased with how things looked, although I suppose that doesn't really mean much till it works does it, there are so many factors.


So I'm happy but frustrated  

Krissi good luck for Monday and Some 1 good luck for trying for number 2 xx


----------



## Mifi

SweetSA im not surprised that you feel frustrated I would be too    I do think that the Dr is right and Tues will be too late - Is there really no way you can go earlier    if not at least for your next cycle you can estimate for basting earlier and hopefully it will be the one for you                

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## morrigan

Oh no- it's all do unpredictable ! Us there anyway you could get flights tommorrow? I've booked some to Denmark with 5 hrs notice before!

I've noticed a marked difference between response and timing between left and right ovary- it's only just dawned in me but right one I ovulate later than left and get bigger follicles! Have you see 2 patterns. I'm going for day 10 scan and risk having to pay for 2 scans this month as I've had to re scan day 12! They have even suggested scanning day 6-7 to make sure!

So frustrating for you-


----------



## kizzi79

Sweeet SA - so sorry your timings haven't worked out  , its so hard trying to plan things around work 

FM  There are no words, it sucks that your journey has been so long and hard 

AFM, well.......... so much for having a trigger shot this month.... again I have had a natural LH surge according to the pee sticks (testeed at 5 this morning as couldn't sleep as too hot). This will cause me major probs at work, so will have to go in today to sort things out for my patients I am due to be seeing tomorrow (had only booked a few hours off in the morning for my scan). Really want to ring the clinic nurse to talk about when i need to go in, but its 6.14 in the morning so that would just be wrong







! Still must be positive, really hoping this is the one









Love Krissi xx


----------



## Mifi

Krissi wow you were up early    sorry your cycle hasnt gone to plan    I hope that you can get sorted for work and that this will be the one for you       

Love FM XXX


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi Girls

I've been reading your posts and wanted to say hi and hope you've got room for one more hopeful single mum to be 

I'm taking my trigger shot today for basting tomorrow, this is my second attempt at DIUI. I had a scan yesterday & I've got 3 follies, only 2 last month so I'm hopeful. Some1 you were chatting about supplements, I take Pregnicare Conception & try to take a wheatgrass shot everyday from one of the local juicing bars. I read on the web somewhere it increases fertifility so I thought it’s definitely worth a  try.  I also have cut out alcohol, caffeine & try to avoid sugar (hard sometimes when you've got a sweet tooth!)

I also concur with Krissi that its very hard trying to fit the appointments around work. I'm running out of excuses why I have to cancel meetings at the last minute and go missing for a few hours. Has anyone got a good cover up story?  

Krissi, hope you can arrange time off and get an appointment ASAP.

Sweet SA, hope you can catch an earlier flight? Is that an option for you?

Full Moon, so you’re starting down the IVF route, when does that start? Wishing you lots of luck, you deserve it! 

Some1 - do you know when your basting is yet?

Corrigan - good luck with your 6th attempt! 

Lou-ann., fingers crossed for your egg share tests 

Coco - you’ve seemed to have touched lots of people and given hope & inspiration to lots of ladies, including me!! Thanks you 

This is such a busy forum so only have read through the last few pages so if I haven't mentioned you I wish you all the luck in the world with your current tx.    

LL xx


----------



## Mifi

LLL lots of love & luck for basting tomorrow         the excuses for work are extremely hard    I started giving excuses that I had gyney probs so needed lots of tests done on certain days of my cycle but as I had so many appointments in the end I ended up telling them the truth as I had already lost one job and didnt want that to happen again. It was a big risk but I basically put it back on my boss saying that I would rather be honest and I hope that she appreciates that! It took the pressure off me for all the appointments I was having which really did help but now im moving to IVF I have decided not to tell my boss the truth so when I have to fly to the UK for EC I will be calling in sick 

Good luck      

Love FM XXXX


----------



## Fraggles

LL

The Birth Company do scans later in the day, I got one at 5.30 but think later ones might be possible, so you could always go there and get them to email details to your clinic and explain to your clinic it is difficult to get there some times. I called them one day when my local clinic let me down and they fitted me in for a 5.30 slot.

Details are The Birth Company 
137 Harley Street 
London W1G 6BF
Phone: 020 7725 0528
Fax: 020 7725 0529
E-mail: [email protected]

The first time I went I emailed them one evening and they phoned me the next morning.

F x


----------



## cocochanel1

Thank you Loobyloo - wishing you luck with your cycle. I am glad my story has given hope to other ladies. It can happen!
Coco xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, I hope that you manage to sort work out, hope this is the one for you   

Some1, glad that all went well with your scan   

SweetSA, sorry that your cycle isn't going to plan, I hope that you can sort out earlier flights   

Loobyloo, welcome to the boards and thanks for the good wishes. Good luck for your basting tomorrow   

Hope all our other IUI ladies are okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

Looking for some advice ladies... As I told you earlier I got a positive OPK test this morning - but when I did another later it was negative (as were the next 2 I did to make sure)    nurse at the clinic said it may be a faulty test and to just keep testing in case - has anyone else had a similar experience? - it was a digital test so can't be me looking at the lines wrong   

Thanks, Krissi  xx


----------



## bingbong

Krissi sorry to hear that your cycle is causing you stress! I hope that everything works out. I have no idea about the OPK sorry, hopefully someone who does will be along shortly.   

SSA I hope that you will be able to go again soon, it is so hard working out our cycles and when the best time for basting is, I think that's why it can often take a few goes.   

Loobyloo welcome to the singles board    wishing you lots of luck for your basting tomorrow     

Some1 pleased to hear that things are looking good. I hope that the clomid isn't too bad and that everything works out for you. I think that it's so exciting that you are trying again   

FM and Lou-Ann good luck with moving on to egg share!!   

Morrigan I hope that two scans helps you time your IUI perfectly     

hi to anyone else   
bingbong x


----------



## morrigan

Krissi how stressful !! Do you have a build up to positive tests with faint lines ? If you only test once a day you could of missed start of surge. Iv had very short positives that have disappeared before and it was thought the lh surge was a short one- never found out go that coincided with ovulation though- my theory this month was smaller follicles lead to giving smaller lh surge but no actual idea if that's right!  - I think they say 24 after positive so if your having a scan tommorrow you should still be able to time it ok? And clinic can decide if you need trigger- I've always topped up my lh surge with a trigger shot anyway- mind you maybe you should take advice from someone who's actually got pregant though !!&

Welcome loubyloo good luck!

Bb- how's the shopping going !


----------



## kizzi79

Wecome to the singles board Loobyloo    - good luck with your treatment   

AFM...l I have peed on sticks 6 times today - only the 1st OPK was positive - after a good search of the internet have deided likely to be false positive as LH surge usuallly lasts in urine for at least 24hrs (also likely to start late morning, not overnight) - so will try and relax and go for my scan tomorrow as planned.

How are you doing Some1?

Love, Krissi  xxx


----------



## caramac

Hello ladies! Hope you're all doing well...

Some1 - great to hear you're trying for number two...hope it all goes well. Try taking your clomid at night just before you go to sleep. I found I had no noticeable side effects at all from it - or maybe I was just lucky?!!

morrigan - pleased that your strange cycle length is allowing you to go for tx this month when you didn't think you'd be able to. Hoping that this is the one for you!!

sweetSA - sorry to hear you've ovulatated earlier than expected...that's pants that you'll have to miss this month's go. I do think perhaps you should try to get a scan a bit earlier next time, say day 10 so they can judge from the size of the follicles when they expect ovulation to happen. I would think it would be good to fly out on day 11 and then you can have further scans (for free) at Reprofit if needed. You could always plan for IUI on day 12 and then reschedule flights/buy new flights home if you need to change your plans and stay longer. Annoying but worth it if it works!

loobyloo-London - welcome to the boards and good luck for basting today!!

krissi - glad to hear you've not ovulated early as first thought and good luck for your scan today. Fingers crossed that this is the one for you!!!

FM and Lou-Ann - good luck with the move to IVF - I'm hoping that the better results of it mean that you get your BFPs very very soon!!!


----------



## kizzi79

Not a good day   

Went for my scan this morning. Had ovulated and has been deemed too late to have treatment so cycle has been cancelled    Feeling absolutely gutted. They don't know what to make of the positive OPK followed by negative OPKs yesterday (as they think I should have had a positive result on Saturday - which i didn't the 4 times i tested   ). Plan is to be scanned much more often next cycle. Not sure when that will be as hard getting time off work   

Sorry for such a me post, hope you are all doing better Love Krissi  xx


----------



## morrigan

Hugs krissi- what an earth is going on- there's something in the air with all this early ovulation. Hope your ok x


----------



## bingbong

Oh Krissi I'm so sorry    you poor thing, that just isn't fair    I really hope that you can sort things out with work so that you can go again.   

You're right Morrigan, something does seem to be in the air with early ovulation going on all over the place. 

bingbong x

p.s. Morrigan I'm having a great time shopping, they do the cutest baby clothes here and I've got some real bargains


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, I'm so sorry that you've ovulated early and had to cancel tx    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## loobyloo_london

Sorry to hear your sad news Krissi , I can just imagine how gutted you feel. On my first DIUI my LH surge didn't register at all, the clinic called me in on day 14 for a scan to see what was going on, I had just ovulated so was able to go ahead. I asked the Dr why the tests were negative he said it doesn't show for some ladies, and sometimes the surge can only last 10 hrs so doing it each morning may not be enough.  I agree with you that you should get scanned more often, will also help put your mind at rest. I know how difficult it is getting off work, hope you can find the time soon.   

LL xx


----------



## Mifi

Krissi im so sorry hun       its so frustrating and hard enough as it is without this added stress       its just    sending you lots of        for your next try        Can you not say to your work you have a medical prob and you have to attend some appointments soon for tests   

Love FM XXX


----------



## cocochanel1

Krissi so sorry to hear your cycle got cancelled. I advise a monitored cycle (regular scanning from day 10) and trigger. Must easier, less stressful and more accurate.
Coco xxx


----------



## kizzi79

As ever ladies you are amazing   , thank you so much for your kind messages   . Have felt quite sorry for myself this afternoon, but feel a little better as one of my colleagues has agreed to swap holiday weeks with me for August so will hopefully be able to try again next month.

Feel annoyed with myself as I had a scan on Thursday and when they said I wasn't to be scanned again till monday that didn't seem right, I asked why not but was told it was not needed - perhaps should have pushed harder (especially as I ovulated earlier than the expected last month too   ) - lesson for the day, trust myself more!

The nurse was really nice, I think she felt I had been let down    - she has put on my file that next month I should have scans from day 7 every other day (as she thinks I ovulated on day 10   ) and have a trigger shot - I will take heart that I responded really well to the drugs (2 good follies) and had a good lining - better luck next time me hopes   

How was basting loobyloo?

Love and hugs to all you lovely supportive ladies, Krissi  xxx


----------



## Grace10704

Hi All
Can I join this thread for a while please!  I'm starting to try for number 2 & wanted to ask something - I am going for unmedicated IUI (It worked for me last time & I don't want to raise an already raised risk of multiples).  Someone somewhere said something (see how vague I am about this!) about having a trigger shot even without having had clomid?  Am I imagining this or is this possible - and if so what would the advantage be?

I'm going to be keeping all my fingers, toes & everything else crossed (within reason) for lots of BFPs from this thread very soon!

All best wishes to everyone
Jx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Grace
I did that last time...basically the trigger just helps with timing, as they time insemination from that trigger.  My clinic also scans a lot, every other day from day 6 or 7.


Krissi: so sorry you had to abandon its so hard when you have geared yourself up for it emotionally...glad you can go again in August.
xxxx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi Krissi, glad to hear your sounding more positive so quickly. Glad you're colleague can swap hols with you. 

Basting went well today thank you, not such a romantic experience  I had a scan on Sat & they told me to take my trigger shot on Sun 24hrs before basting. I would have left happier if they had scanned again today to confirm I was ovulating, I guess they have every confidence that the trigger shots work. Any way determined not to pay attention to every bodily twinge this time as it drove me crazy last month. 

Fraggles, thank you for details on the Birth Company - I've never heard of them before. Will look into them. 

LL xx


----------



## acrazywench

Krissi - that's really gutting news    . Pleased you have a plan for next time and that the nurse has agreed to scanning every other day from day 7 - it can be annoying having to get time off/trek to your clinic, but it gives you piece of mind in terms of keeping track of progress.

xx


----------



## some1

Krissi and SweetSA - so very sorry to read that you have not been able to have treatment this month      Krissi, how frustrating that the OPK's don't seem to work.  I spent months trying to figure out the relationship between OPK tests and my ovulation and never really worked it out - hopefully with closer monitoring your clinic will be able to sort timing for you next month   

Loobyloo - welcome to the thread!  Glad basting went well yesterday and    for your 2ww.  I think the trigger shot means ovulation is pretty much a certainty, so don't worry about not being scanned today.

Grace - welcome to the thread !  How exciting that you are trying for number 2 - you can keep me company!

I seem to have got off lightly with Clomid side effects, have been feeling dizzy on and off and had no appetite (although that may be more to do with the 2l water, 1l milk, 6 brazil nuts etc I'm getting through on my 'fertility diet'!).  Got my day 9 scan in two days, really hoping I've got a follie or two developing!

Hello to all the other IUI ladies!

Some1

xx


----------



## sweet1

Thanks ladies for your kind messages, I have resigned myself to either going next month (when I may well have to go out and back in one day, has anyone done this or is it totally insane) or definitely the month after when I have a few days off.

Krissi, so sorry you ovulated early too, so frustrating.

Hello Grace and LoobyLoo, good Luck Grace with trying for number 2, any idea when you will have your first go? (if you haven't already, apologies if I have missed anything)

Looby Loo fingers crossed for a nice end to your 2WW  

Some 1 also keeping fingers crossed for some nice follies for you  

Hello to everyone else x


----------



## Grace10704

Hi SweetSA - no you haven't missed my first go - it was today!!!  I wasn't going to post about trying again but can't resist it!  Today was a nightmare though.  I thought I would surge yesterday so have been testing for about a week.  Nothing yesterday morning but something made me test last night and I got the smiley face (using clearblue digital so I can't misread the lines!).  So first thing this morning I ring the clinic & they book me in for tomorrow - I was very clear that I had got the surge last night rather than this morning but they assured me it would be fine!  I then toddle off to my all day very boring meeting.  Come out of it a lunchtime to find 4 messages - the clinic had only realised they had given me the wrong info & I should go in today.  Which would have been fine at 9am but not at 2pm when I have a little boy to think of.  So I scooped him up in a whirlwind from nursery & we went on a big adventure on a train & a tube, then mummy saw the lovely nurse lady while he played with the new teddy they gave him, then we went in a taxi (couldn't cope with all the stairs in the underground again!) and back on a train then home!  I'm knackered!  HOwever they assured me that the count was high (15 million which sounded pretty good to me) with motility of about 80% which also sounded fine.  So I'm hoping that our big adventure ends with some good news in a couple of weeks!
Krissi - the positive test followed by the negatives - I got exactly the same (positive last night, negative this morning).  The nurse thought it might be cos the positive was the height of the surge & I had just ovulated.  I think Loobyloo has it right - some surges are too quick to notice!  If this month doesn't work I will definitely be testing twice a day around the time I think i should surge.  Hopefully as you say with more scanning you'll crack it next time.
Some1 - wouldn't it be good if we both hit the jackpot together!  Will keep things crossed for you.
Lots of love to everyone else - am off to my bed before I fall over!
Jx


----------



## some1

Thanks for crossing your fingers for me SweetSA   

Grace - how exciting to have had your tx today!  Although it sounds like it was a bit of an ordeal!  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you too!

Some1

xx


----------



## caramac

Krissi - oh no! So sorry to hear that you missed ovulation - I can imagine how gutted you're feeling. I hope you're able to go again soon though.

looby-loo - congrats on basting yesterday! Fingers are crossed that you get some good news in a few weeks time!

Grace - Wow! I can't believe you've already started tx and are now on 2WW! Today sounds like a nightmare though! Will have everything crossed for you and hope your 2WW flies by with a very happy ending. 

Some1 - good luck for your scan in a few days time.


----------



## Roo67

just a thought for all of you struggling with ovulation timing.

This is what I was told to do

Wee into a pot - tea time, bedtime, morning, lunchtime. I would test lunchtime with CB Digiital and if positive test the saved morning wee and go backwards until get negative - I would then know within around 6 hours when I got my surge.
You could of course test each one but works out very expensive, I started on day 10

hope this helps

good luck everyone

R x


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi Roo67

Thanks for the ovulation advice, will definatley do that IF needed next month.  

LL x


----------



## morrigan

Congrats on being pupo grace and louby loo    

So many of us struggling with odd cycles and timing at moment- odd cosmic force at work i think?

Never thought of that Roo- Mind you I already have a bit of ocd thing a bout checking i haven't left pee stick in bathroom for my dog walker to find- I test every 4 hours with cheapy tests until the time then switch to more expensive ones.

Sweet SA- ive done denmark and back in one day with ease but easyjet fly 3 times a day- I suspect its possible to brno as there are other flight options i believe. Its a long day but i like being home in my own bed- In fact I once went in between night shifts - My friends find it highly amusing that ive left country and am back home again before the 10 o clock news! In fact even on a there and back trip I always seem to be very bored at airport waiting for flight! I think its cool- jet set life !!  

I'm thinking    thoughts and hoping for and well behaved ovulation timings for everyone


----------



## some1

Hello - had my scan this morning and all good.  Lining 8.3mm, one good follie 16.7mm and a couple of smaller ones 9.9 and 7.7.  Trigger tonight and IUI on Saturday - let the madness begin!!

Some1

xx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Great news some1!! My fingers & toes are crossed for you.     

LL xx


----------



## Elpida

Fantastic news Some1!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Some1 wishng every sucess with TTC no 2, and this cycle
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Some1, that's great news. Good luck for Saturday     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Some1 that's really good news!! Good luck for Saturday and the 2ww. Really hope that you are joining us on the bumps thread with your own bump soon   

bingbong x


----------



## blueytoo

Some1 - that's fantastic news, good luck for Saturday


----------



## some1

Thanks so much for all your good wishes everyone!  Feel like I don't really deserve them as I have already been so lucky, but they are very much appreciated!

Some1

xx


----------



## Mifi

Oh how exciting Some1 lots of         for your basting on Sat     

Love FM XX


----------



## lulumead

good news someone.    
crossing fingers for you.
xxxx


----------



## acrazywench

Some1 - sending you lots of      for Saturday.

x


----------



## caramac

Good luck for tomorrow Some1!!


----------



## sweet1

best of luck Some 1


----------



## kizzi79

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow Some1    

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Some1, good luck for today       

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Elpida

All the best for today Some1


E x


----------



## Chowy

Some 1 and Flower thinking of you today and you deserve the thoughts and comments just as much as everyone else honey.  You are a fab Mummy and I so hope this works out for you both.  I can just see Flower being a big sister.   

  to you both, talk soon

Chowy and Pup. xx


----------



## morrigan

Hope today went swimmingly ! An you are now pupo with number 2 x

How's everyone else doing ? 

I've had my cd10 scan today and I have 1 follie at 16 and one at 11.4 - lining is 7.4mm. There is no sign of any lh surges yet so I'm not yet sure of timing - i think if I have lh surge late today or tommorrow I'll go Monday 24 hrs after surge but if not had one by sun night I'll trigger and go tue 36 hrs after trigger - do you think that makes sense?


----------



## some1

I feel so touched by all the lovely messages on here for me - thank you everyone    Had IUI today, they had a bit of trouble with my pesky cervix trying to hide but all ok in the end.  They used 3 straws and ended up with 15million/ml, so quite pleased.  Testing 2 weeks today.

Morrigan - your timings sound good - wishing you loads of luck!

Grace - how are you doing?

Some1

xx


----------



## blueytoo

Morrigan - lots of luck for Monday or Tuesday.

Some1 - Sorry to hear your cervix was being a bit naughty   , sample sounds great and I'm so pleased to hear that it was all ok in the end. Keeping everything crossed for you and hoping that you and your LO get lucky


----------



## Annaleah

Some1 - congrats on being pupo and hope the next two weeks brings some good news.

Morrigan - hope all goes well with IUI and timings.
Annaleah xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Some1, congrats on being PUPO, hope the 2ww flies by for you and brings positive news for you and J   

Morrigan, good luck with your next tx, hope everything goes to plan   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Chowy

Some1 i am sooooooooooooooooooooooo excited for you both, gonna feel like its my 2WW   

  Chowy and Pup


----------



## caramac

Congrats on being PUPO Some1 - fingers crossed for a great result at the end of your 2WW!

morrigan - great results from your scan. If you were at Reprofit, based on those results, I'm pretty sure they would say trigger tomorrow morning then IUI 24 hours later.


----------



## bingbong

Some1 that's great news! I'm so pleased for you and really wish you all the best for the 2ww with a great outcome at the end      

Morrigan good luck getting everything sorted for flying out     

bingbong x


----------



## Mifi

Some1 congrats at being PUPO & 15 million    lots of            for the dreaded 2WW      

Morrigan all sounds good to me    lots of         for you too hopefully this will be the one    

Love FM XXX


----------



## kizzi79

Some1 - congrats, wishing you well for the 2ww and a fantastic result   .

Morrigan - so pleased to hear your scan results are so good after last month   , really hope the cosmic forces are with you this cycle   

Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## Grace10704

Morrigan - will keep everything crossed for this week for you xxxx
Some1 - hope the 2ww is not taking its toll too much!
I've decided that someone puts another few days into this 2ww for us all - I am sure a normal fortnight isn't as long as this!  And every twinge I think "ooo I wonder" and then remind myself that was probably indigestion from whatever I've just eaten!
Hope everyone has a good week this week xxxx


----------



## morrigan

Congrats some 1

I made it! Had basting this afternoon after trigger yesterday afternoon. All went well apart from she had a couple of attempts as catheter wouldn't stay in- I'm not sure what that what that was about. I had to come after a night shift so I am now worn out buy am staying over in hotel tonight so I can chill !

Bambiboo I told them to keep couch warm!


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi girls

Good luck Morrigan, my fingers/toes are crossed for you!  

Exactly a week ago I had my IUI and like Grace I'm trying so hard to ignore every twinge. Now if I recall right LWC said to do the HPT on the 16th Day - does everyone else wait to day 16 or does the curiousity get the better of you?  See it's hard to stop thinking about next week 

Hope everyone elses TX are going well.

LL


----------



## sweet1

Help me ladies, I am all of a fluster....

I have had light spotting this evening and it's only CD 23!!!! I haven't had a cycle this short in years - probably 20+ years. Usually it's circa 28 days.

I've been taking 50mg of Clomid for a couple of months. I can only presume it's that. Though this is the first month it has happened. This month I know I ovula
ted around CD 13 so since before I took the Clomid I was ovulating around 17 days and cycle was 28 days long so maybe I have a shorter luteal phase

Has this happened to anyone else and should I be worried?

Will this affect the next cycle or should I just carry on as normal and count first full day of AF as day 1 then just continue the Clomid from day 3 do you think?

I'm not going to email Stepan just yet in case the spotting continues for a while before turning into full AF. I don't really have full on AF symptoms. It's just confused me and I'm feeling a bit stressed anyway, to be honest.

One reason I'm a bit stressed is I've started having moral issues about the whole thing again and whether the child needs a father. I hate feeling like this and it's something that just comes up again and again in my mind I've decided I really have to get over it for good if I am going to continue. But then, I can't bear the thought of not having a child either. 

Also, the recent activity on this board has meant that things have gone a bit quiet. Now I don't post all that much anyway to be honest, so maybe this is a bit hypocritical of me, but I do read it every day and probably should post more, and I get a little upset inside when the board goes quieter, as it feels like the support network is ebbing away, somehow. I so wish I could come to the meet on 31 July. I hope we can arrange one soon after that,

I'm sorry for rambling and for the me post, but I hope noone minds, as sometimes you just have to say what's on your mind and I feel I can do that here.

Good luck Morrigan, Louby loo, some 1 and anyone else I've missed. xx


----------



## some1

SweetSA - you sound like you need a big hug    Well, you must have got a big fright when you found the spotting.  At this stage there is no reason to see this as a negative thing.  It could be a number of things, yes it could possibly be the start of an early AF (Clomid can make your cycles shorter or longer), it could be a bit of delayed bleeding from when you had your IUI, or it could even be an implantation bleed (the timing is about right).  Is the blood red or brown?  I have only ever had mid cycle spotting once, and that was on my second IUI when I got a brief BFP so I believe that it was implantation bleeding.

It is natural to go over and over the morals of having a child without a father around and it shows how much you care about your future child that you are worrying so about it.   

Things are a bit quiet on the boards at the moment, I am a bit sad about it too but I'm sure it will all pick up again.  I'm also sure that plenty of people are reading even if they are not posting and if you need help and support it will be there.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending      for you to get that precious BFP in a few days.  Hope you manage to get a good night's sleep   

Some1

xx


----------



## morrigan

Sweet Sa - you are in pickle - cd1 is first day of full flow regardless of what else has happened although I always get mixed up about what time of day.

Still loads of us out here - can always arrange a mini- meet between a couple of us in between big meet.

Think we all have a wobble now and again as I'm sure do woman ttc in a couple- it would be more worrying if you didn't. I wander if it's quiet because of the time of year? Also I think there are a few 2ww who are not posting as they are trying to pretend there not ?

If you ever need a chat just pm me.


----------



## kizzi79

SweetSA                         

Sorry your feeling stressed and down   

This journey can just be so hard! I completely understand what you mean about periodically getting worried about the no father issue, I'll sometimes not even think about it for months and then I'll wake up in a cold sweat in the middle of the night thinking what am i doing    but I think as the others have wisely said that is because we care what our children will think and how this will affect them - and that is what will make us good mums in the end

Take care, really hope its implantation bleeding   

Morrigan, Loubi and Some1 - how is the 2ww?

Love Krissi  xxxx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi girls

SA, here's a big hug for you  - I'm never too far away from my laptop so drop me a line anytime!  I also think about a child not having a father but I'm confident (have to be) that it will be fine. If AF does come early are you ready to start TTX soon?

I did read somewhere that there is a get together on the 31st. I'd love to come along but I've got my folks with me that weekend, but I'm definatley up for meeting  another time. It would be fun. (I live in London assuming some of you do too).


Gosh, as for my 2 WW - it's torturing me!! This is the 1st month I used a shot so not sure what to expect side effect wise. When does it leave your system? My boobs now ache and never have done before, I'm getting CM and yawn a lot & feel my AF is around the corner.  But I was convinced I'd get a postive last month so I'm not building up hopes. Can't stop paying attention to every twinge and feel by boobs more then they have before -lol. Going to do a sneeky HPT tomorrow am...I know you're saying to stay away from it but I dont think I can...I'm too weak!


How is everyone else. Some1, Grace how are you coping with your 2WW? Krissi  when is your next TTF?

LL xx


----------



## sweet1

LoobyLoo...        good luck good luck good luck     but please try to hold off on the pee sticks!


Thank you all you lovely ladies for your kind words by the way. I just went into meltdown yesterday when I saw AF appearing but I have calmed down now. It must just be Clomid's effect on my body. You live and learn...I think I have a very short luteal phase....


Unfortunately it won't be implantation bleeding, if it was it would be the immaculate conception as I didn't get to have IUI this month due to ovulating earlier and booking the wrong days off work and not being able to change them.    So I took Clomid for nothing last month.   


Anyway I have booked a scan today and hope to be at Reprofit in time this month, hoping to arrive day 13 and that that will be ok and that this early AF hasn't messed up timings for the next month? It's so hard to get it right isn't it?


Morrigan and Some 1 as well, thank you, hope the 2ww is proving not too stressful and    for a BFP each!


Loobi Loo, stay away from the pee sticks!!!! 


Hello Krissi, Caramac, FM, bingbong, Grace, Chowy, Cem, LouAnn, JJ, bluey, Fraggles, acrazywench, Annaleah and everyone else who posts here, hope I haven't left anyone out, sorry if I have   

PS deffo up for a mini meet in London in August / September maybe?


----------



## ambergem

SweetSA- I really hope you're feeling a bit better today       I know exactly what you mean about the no father issue too. It's a hard thing to come to terms with and I'm not sure that I have fully either. Sometimes I get so sad about it all because this was never the way it was supposed to be!! But the yearning for a child far outweighs these thoughts. I'm sure we all feel the same at one time or another. This is why this site is such a godsend so we can feel free to express these feelings and thoughts to other ladies going through the same emotions. I'm constantly over-whelmed by how lovely and supportive everyone here is. If ever you're feeling down post or PM and we'll all be here for you. I live fairly close to London and am also up for a mini-meet. Just let me know! Take care honey, big hugs  

Lots of luck to all the 2ww ladies    

Linz xxx


----------



## morrigan

Sweet Sa- are you going to Be taking any sort of progesterone post iui- I take it to lengthen my luteal phase.

Hello to everyone else- hope you are all doing ok.


----------



## some1

Sorry SweetSA - got confused about whether you had treatment when you were talking about Clomid side effects    Wishing you loads of luck for treatment next month

Some1

xx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone

How goes the 2ww Morrigan, Loubi and Some1 - nearly there now?

AFM - AF came super early on Friday   . So started Gonal-F yesterday. Feeling quite emotional after having the last cycle cancelled and knowing this is my final vial of sperm   , not helped by major wrangling trying to get time off work for scans. Now trying to focus on being positive for this cycle and not on what happens next! 

So I've booked scans for day 6 (weds) and day 8 (fri) - really hope I get to trigger this time (last cycle was cancelled as missed ovulation and cycle before that i ovulated unexpectedly early and they had to rush me in for treatment) - hopefully that will improve the timing!

Sorry for the me post, really hoping this is the one for all of us!

Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## morrigan

Oo exciting krissi- I'm feeling good vibes for timing this month- sounds like you've got it wrapped with extra scans- hope it's not to stressful fitting them in!


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi Girls

I've my fingerscrossed for you Krissi lots of   for you. 

Thanks for sending in the pee stick police SA. I did my IUI 2 weeks ago tomorrow so I believe I'm not supposed to test until Wed....I've a busy week so I think (hope) it will fly by.

How is everyone else? Hope you're all having a relaxing weekend and enjoying the sun. 

L xx


----------



## acrazywench

Krissi - sending you lots of     for this cycle. Alternate day scans are great for keeping track of what's going on. When I was doing iui I started using the digital ovulation kits as I found the line ones impossible. In my first treatment I couldn't tell from the stick whether I had surged so clinic got me in and discovered I had ovulated early so basted me that afternoon. (I do think it's odd that my clinic don't scan before they baste - I'm sure they know what they're doing, but surely it would be more reassuring for the patient and probably better for their success rates if they checked that the window hadn't been missed?)

Loobyloo_London - step away from them   - Wednesday isn't that far away (although I bet it feels like months away!) so hold tight. Keeping everything crossed for you   

Morrigan - hope your 2ww is flying by and you're getting a chance to relax and look after yourself.

SweetSA - I agree with the others, I think we all worry about the father issue at times - particularly as we go through an emotional rollercoaster with every round of treatment. The way I see it is that my child will have the support of other children from the families on this board which will help address the father questions/issues as they grow up so they will feel part of a group rather than different. Although any child I have will be without a dad, they won't be without good role models and they won't have the difficulties or baggage that might come from a messy relationship breakup.

Hope all the other lovely ladies on this thread are ok. 

acrazywench x (aka a splitter who's trying out posting on the ivf board)


----------



## bingbong

Krissi great news that you are going again and I so hope that it all works out this month, you so deserve it after the recent cancellations   

bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, I hope that everything goes to plan for you this cycle and brings you good news   

AFM, I may be back here having IUI #4 soon as the egg share ivf is off the agenda as I am a carrier of the CF gene. I need to decide whether to revert back to IUIs with everything thrown in or continue down the IVF route. Due to my age and FSH levels, I am leaning towards the IUI with everything thrown in.

Hope all our other IUI ladies are doing okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## loobyloo_london

Girls, I've got news. 

I wasn't strong enough to stay away from the pee stick today. I used the HPT that the clinic gave me this am & was sure if I looked really really hard I saw a very faint 2nd line. So I kept the pee pot & just a test with FR and within 30secs I got a  !!! OMG. You're the first to hear the news!

Still seems surreal,  will try my best to keep my feet on the ground until further down the line. Will call the clinic tomorrow for an appointment! 

Not sure what to do with myself now. 

Fingerscrossed for everyone still on their 2WW & lots of     

L xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Loobyloo, that is fantastic news!! Congratulations   . Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Brilliant news Looby-lou....     
xx


----------



## Mifi

Lou-Ann so sorry to hear that egg share is off the agenda    sending you lots of        and         for your next tx     

Krissi really hope that this will be the one for you              juggling work is so hard      

Looby I said congrats on the 2WW thread but congrats again!!!!! lots of        for a happy healthy pg    

Sweet SA lots of       for you required I think    I really hope that you are feeling better and we all have wobbles about the father thing I think    

Some1         hows it going   

My appointment went really well at Care and I really like my doctor which is a bonus    and I started down regging tonight     and had a funny turn a little while after the jab    scarey home alone too!!  It felt like I was off the planet and the room was moving around me    I read the leaflet once I recovered and dizzyness can be a s/e     is that even possible after 1 dose     does anyone know - do you think I should call the clinic to tell them   

Love FM XXXXXXX


----------



## morrigan

Sounds scary when you were on your own fm- you could just of being having a fainting episode because of the injection- not sure what drug your taking but probably not a drama if you don't stay dizzy as its not dropping your blood pressure but I'd have chat with the clinic when you get a chance to put your mind at rest. 

Next time you have to inject you can always get one of us to check on you after the time to make sure all is well!!!

I can't talk I've only had to do triggers so far and I've wimped out and got someone else to do it everytime- I'm a great big wussy!


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Morrigan I think I will just wait and see how I feel after tomorrows jab    its very strange     im not really freaked out by needles now as ive got so used to them after 15 cycles and the dizziness happened about half hour after the jab     if it happens again I will contact the clinic perhaps my dose is a bit high    hopefully it was a one off   

Its good that you have someone else to do your jabs for you i wish I had that sometimes    my ** haven't mastered the skill yet      

Big       to you hunny 

Love FM XXXX


----------



## Annaleah

FM - hopefully it was a one off, but it'd be worth checking with clinic if it happens again.  For down regging i've had both synarel and buserelin, and both made me feel quite strange.  I used to do either last thing at night before I laid down so I was already in bed if I felt strange.  Fingers crossed for this cycle.  Are you down regging so they can have greater control over stimms and try to minimise OHSS risk?

Annaleah xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

FM, thanks for the   , it was a bit of a shock. Great to hear that your appt went well and that you have started your tx already.   for your funny turn, I hope that it was a one off   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys   

Lou-Ann       

Annaleah I think the main reason for being down regged is so they have more control over my cycle and its easier for me & my egg recipient to be in sink with each other. I dont think it makes any difference with OHSS but I maybe wrong    
After my jab last night I also woke with a bad headache    My jab tonight went pretty much the same    I didnt quite feel the room spin tonight but I do feel a bit strange and glassy eyed. I called the clinic today just to double check my dose and it is correct. They said it was unusual to feel these side effects so soon but not unheard of and that im probably just sensitive to the drug    I think im going to have to take it before bed like you, so at least I can sleep through some of the side effects     Cant beleive they have kicked in so soon I was hoping for at least a week off    

   to all 

Love FM XXX


----------



## Annaleah

Lou-Ann   just read back to see your post about being a CF carrier   .  I had wanted to egg share but was told I couldn't as my brother has keratoconus (eye condition) and my mum has waldenstrom macroglobulinemia.  The first one hasn't any proven genetic links but the second is seen to run families so might have.  Just so frustrating as I had to rethink all my tx options.  Part of me wishes i'd given IUI more of a go before jumping to IVF partly because of cost and less invasive tx.  Hope things are going ok with the decision making and planning the next steps.

FM -    so annoying to have side effects kicking in so soon.  I don't think mine kicked in for about 4-5 days but I do remember feeling very strange whenever I was down ******.  I also found it very strange that I had different volumes and types of hot flushes each time. Hope the side effects are bearable.  

I was told that down ****** can help with OHSS as they can take greater control of your level of stimulation because your own system is being supressed (short protocol adds a level of stimulation on top of what your system naturally does which can be harder to control - that's what I seem to remember the clinic saying).  I was told it would be better for me to have down regged cycles because of the PCOS.

 to everyone else on this thread
Annaleahxx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi Everyone

*Lou Ann* - so sorry to hear it didn't work out with egg share  - good luck planning your next steps, I really hope you will get your dream baby very soon whether through iui or ivf 

*FM *- sorry to hear your getting bad side effects, really hope you are feeling better very soon  , do you know when they are aiming for EC/ET as yet?

*LoobyLoo* - CONGRATULATIONS 

*Some1* and *Morrigan* how are you both - are you managing to keep away from those alluring pee sticks?

*AFM* Went for scan today - two 8mm follies and several smaller ones (5-6mm's). Due to go back for another scan Friday (after last months disaster of missing ovulation). To carry on with 37.5iu Gonal F for now. Keeping everything crossed for this one 

*Love to all, Krissi xxx*


----------



## morrigan

Sounds good progress krissi!

I'm being very good - no pee sticks- havnt got the urge yet!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks ladies   . It is frustrating having to rethink plans, but I'll get there one way or the other   

Morrigan, great that you aren't being called by the pee sticks yet, keeping everything crossed for you   

FM, sorry that you have been having bad side effects from your meds, I hope that it wasn't too bad last night   . It will all be worth it   

Krissi, all sounds good,    this is the one for you   

Some1, I hope that you are doing okay   

Hope everyone else is okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi girls

Just a quick note to say thanks for all the good wishes.  

FM, glad you've started you tx, hope you haven't had reoccuring dizzy spells.

Hope everyone else is ok. 

LL z


----------



## kizzi79

Hi All

Went for my scan yesterday - showed a 11.5mm follie and two smaller ones (9.3 and 8mm) which they don't think will develop. Next scan booked for Monday (just hope I don't ovulate early like last time - have been peeing on sticks all day to make sure after the trauma of my last cycle).

Hope you are all well.

Not long now Morrigan - have been thinking of you lots   .

How are the dizzy spells FM?

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## acrazywench

Krissi, hope the scan goes well. Don't worry, I'm sure you won't ovulate early this time since you and your clinic are monitoring everything so closely.

x


----------



## Mifi

Krissi hope your scan goes well tomorrow         my dizzy spells seem a bit better thanks   


    to all

Love FM XX


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, hope your scan goes well tomorrow   

FM, glad that your dizzy spells are a bit better   

Hope everyone else is okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

Good luck for scan krissi


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

Thanks for all the well wishes  . Just thought i'd update you on my scan results from yesterday - one 16.5mm follie on the right is now all that remains. Plan is to continue on Gonal-F 37.5iu, then trigger with ovitrelle on Wednesday night and then treatment on Friday morning 36hrs later - I am to carry on checking for ovulation in the meantime (really hope I get to trigger this time as i hope this will improve the timing).

*FM* - really pleased s/e are improving.

*Morrigan* - as i've already said on the 2ww thread - lots of  really hope you are doing ok

*Lou-Ann* - how are you? Do you know what you are going to do next treatment wise? Have been thinking of you lots this past week 

*Lulu, Some1* and *loobyloo* - you have improved my hope that IUI can work no end! Good luck for those 1st scans  .

Love to all, Krissi xxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi,    that the trigger helps get the timing spot on and that your follie is the one    

Thanks for asking after me, I am going to tell the clinic that I want to go ahead with a medicated IUI cycle. I am waiting for an appt for genetic counselling, but don't really want to have to push tx back waiting till I've had that, so I will be phoning the clinic tomorrow. Will keep you posted.

FM, how are you doing?

Hope all our other IUIers are okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Krissi that's great news about your follie, I really hope that all goes well and you get to trigger and be basted as planned        

SSA how did things work out for you?

bingbong x


----------



## sweet1

Hi bb, am in the grand as we speak and going for basting tomorrow. Took my first trigger this morning which was surprisingly painless and did opk this evening which of course showed positive. So keep your fingers crossed as i will be back on 2ww tomorrow. X


----------



## Lou-Ann

Ooo, SweetSA, good luck for tomorrow   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

Good luck for tomorrow SweetSA         

Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## morrigan

Sweet SA- good luck for tommorrow   
Krissi- sounds like its all in hand- really hope it all goes like clockwork this time  

Lou-ann sounds like a plan- there shouldn't be much of a delay now then- Am I right in assuming sperm donors have to  do the same genetic test as egg donors so it shouldn't be a factor for your treatment?

FM- glad the dizzy spells have improved

afm- debating my next move- beggining to wander if i'm done with IUI and need to get straight on with IVF but as I havn't done a medicated cycle yet I'm thinking I should do  couple of medicated iui's first even if its a dry run for how my body will respond to drugs- but on that note wandering on the the thinking between clomid and injectables is it just that clomid is cheaper and easyier to take that its first line.  Definetly in need of at least a months break it is all becoming a bit too much!


----------



## kizzi79

Morrigan    thinking of you   

Krissi  xxx


----------



## sweet1

All the best morrigan honey x just at reprofit now waiting for wrigglies to defrost. Might pop to blueberry cafe to actually see what its like as opposed to it just being landmark for getting off the bus  will update later. Good luck to all other iui girlies


----------



## kizzi79

Hope all went well with treatment Sweet SA and them wrigglies are doing their job   !

AFM I'm sitting by the phone waiting for the clinic to call back - have positive OPK but not due to trigger till tonight at 11pm! Not sure what the plan will now be... Bit upset really as was hoping having a trigger would improve any timing issues   

Will let you know the outcome...  Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## sweet1

Could you have IUI tomorrow if need be Krissi? It might be a good think you caught the surge now if it means you can go in a bit earlier, try not to get too upset as it might just work out 

Am now back on 2ww. Feel more positive about the timing of this cycle than the last one but we will have to see. Off to catch my plane back in a bit.

Will catch up properly later - good luck to everyone . xx


----------



## morrigan

Congrats Sa .

Krissi tommorrow may be a plan- a natural surge is just as good you can always top it up with trigger  that won't hurt- lh takes 12 hours to get to into urine so it is like you took trigger 12 hr prior to
your positive ! Not sure I made any sense - sorry - good luck


----------



## bingbong

Oh Krissi, it's never simple is it   . I hope that you got hold of the clinic and everything sorted   

SSA, congrats on being PUPO     

Lou-Ann I hope that you get hold of the clinic soon so that you can get going   

bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

SweetSA, glad that your tx went well, congrats on being PUPO   

Krissi, I hope that you got hold of someone at your clinic and now have a plan   

Morrigan, yes, you are right in that sperm donors are genetically screened too, so the sperm won't be a problem. Will just need to find out if they've got any at the moment. I hope that you are okay, good luck deciding your next steps   

Bingbong, I have phoned the clinic and the person I need to speak to is off, so waiting for someone else to phone me back. Will hopefully have a plan in place very soon   

Hope all our other IUI ladies are okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Sharry

New Home

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243822.0


----------

